# How about sharing some of your favourite songs?



## Courtjester

To get the ball rolling, here is my first offering:

*Sweet Surrender
*Lost and alone on some forgotten highway,
Travelled by many remembered by few,
Looking for something that I can believe in,
Looking for something that I’d like to do with my life.

There’s nothing behind me and nothing that ties me
To something that might have been true yesterday.
Tomorrow is open and right now it seems to be more
Than enough to just be there today

And I don’t know what the future is holding in store;
I don’t know where I’m going, I’m not sure where I’ve been.
There’s a spirit that guides me, a light that shines for me;
My life is worth the living, I don’t need to see the end

Sweet, sweet surrender;
Live, live without care;
Like a fish in the water;
Like a bird in the air.

John Denver

John Denver - Japan 81 - Sweet Surrender - YouTube ​


----------



## beanlord56

_Reflect/Refract

_All the lights are burning bright
But our bodies taking flight
Shadows cast are evidence
There is a deeper world than this
Hearts like candles light the way
Turning darkness into day
Let us all this light absorb
Until at last we are no more
Yet I am just a prism
Ceaselessly refracting
All of the light you are exacting
Flesh dissolving in the light
Soaking us all in radiation
The pathogens take hold at once
And begin the transformation
Father of lights
Shine upon us here
Take the darkness from our hearts
Make it disappear
Reflect
Refract
Break me
Remake me
A mirror that reflects your glory
Break me
Remake me
A mirror that reflects you perfectly

Reflect/Refract- Becoming The Archetype - YouTube


----------



## Bluesman

[h=1]Jack Savoretti - Chemical Courage lyrics[/h]         Tonight has been long 
I've smoked every breath 
Trying to feel so alive 
Tempting death 

I've smiled at the angels 
But I fear where they live 
I've taken too much 
With nothing to give 

[Chorus] 
My chemical courage 
Has come to an end 
The night once my lover 
Is no longer my friend 

Well tonignt has gone wrong 
Coz I said what I said 
I've been left all alone 
To lie in my bed 

Thinking I'm just a fake 
But nothing is real 
And if I'm asking to be saved 
I must learn how to kneel 

[Chorus] 
Now my chemical courage 
Has come to an end 
The night once my lover 
Is no longer a friend 
Playing tricks on my eyes 
Shining light on my tears 
Pray for a new day 
To hide all my fears


----------



## garza

​*The Stann Creek Valley Road   *
*by Ricardo Garcia Ramirez*

  [FONT=&quot]Daddy rode the thunder,
Daddy rode the wind,
Daddy drove the Stann Creek Freight
and I remember when.

I remember when the shiny rail
was all the road we had
though it was covered up and gone
while I was yet a lad.

From Middlesex to Commerce Bight
down through the orchards green,
the wealth of Stann Creek Valley rolled 
to lands we'd never seen.

Seven Sisters were the bridges named
along that narrow track,
and I would give all that I have
if I could now go back.

But all of that is past and gone,
smooth highway's all we see,
The people on the busses never
think what used to be. 

Too few of us recall that time,
Too few of us still care,
Too few of us remember when [/FONT]
  the shiny rail was there.

  [FONT=&quot]Daddy rode the thunder,
Daddy rode the wind,
Daddy drove the Stann Creek Freight
and I remember when.

 [/FONT]
*©2007 Ricardo Garcia Ramirez*


----------



## Sunny

*Don't Stop Believin' / Journey


*Just a small town girl, livin' in a lonely world 
She took the midnight train goin' anywhere 
Just a city boy, born and raised in south Detroit 
He took the midnight train goin' anywhere 

A singer in a smokey room 
A smell of wine and cheap perfume 
For a smile they can share the night 
It goes on and on and on and on 

Strangers waiting, up and down the boulevard 
Their shadows searching in the night 
Streetlights people, living just to find emotion 
Hiding, somewhere in the night. 

Working hard to get my fill, 
Everybody wants a thrill 
Payin' anything to roll the dice, 
Just one more time 
Some will win, some will lose 
Some were born to sing the blues 
Oh, the movie never ends 
It goes on and on and on and on 

Don't stop believin' 
Hold on to the feelin' 
Streetlights people 

Don't stop believin' 
Hold on 
Streetlight people 

Don't stop believin' 
Hold on to the feelin' 
Streetlights people


----------



## Gamer_2k4

*VNV Nation / Standing*

Eyes betray the soul and bear its thinking
Beyond words, they say so many things to me
A stranger here, reborn it seems
Awaking wonders deep in me
If nothing's ventured, nothing's gained
So I must seize the day

And fighting time, so hard I pray
That this moment lasts forever
And will the world stay standing still, at least for me
Through my eyes, stare into me
I bear my heart for all to see
With my face turned to the sun, there ever standing still

It wasn't you, it wasn't me, it wasn't anything
It was a day so long awaited and a chance to be as me
I let the wind run through my hands
Before I turned to walk away
In distant days, I long to sense it, all so clear

And fighting time, so hard I pray
That this moment lasts forever
And will the world stay standing still, at least for me
Through my eyes stare into me
I bear my heart for all to see
With my face turned to the sun, there ever standing still

And fighting time, so much I ask
I will this moment last forever
Though seasons change and things come to pass
Remain inside of me
And fighting time, so hard I pray
That this moment lasts forever
And will the world stay standing still, at least for me

I had no faith before that time in any vow or deed
Days followed days and years were meaningless
Despite the wisdom of defeat
I bore my heart for all to see, the wonders I'd seen
The wonders I'd seen

And fighting time, so hard I pray
That this moment lasts forever
And will the world stay standing still, at least for me
Through my eyes stare into me
I bear my heart for all to see
With my face turned to the sun, there ever standing still

And fighting time, so much I ask
I will this moment last forever
Though seasons change and things come to pass
Remain inside of me
And fighting time so hard I pray
That this moment lasts forever
And will the world stay standing still, at least for me


----------



## Courtjester

*Try To Remember*

Thank you so much for all your beautiful contributions. 

Here's another one of mine:

*Try To Remember*
Try to remember the kind of September
When life was slow and oh, so mellow.
Try to remember the kind of September
When grass was green and grain was yellow.
Try to remember the kind of September
When you were a tender and callow fellow.
Try to remember, and if you remember,
Then follow.

Try to remember when life was so tender
That no one wept except the willow.
Try to remember when life was so tender
That dreams were kept beside your pillow.
Try to remember when life was so tender
That love was an ember about to billow.
Try to remember, and if you remember,
Then follow.

Deep in December, it's nice to remember,
Although you know the snow will follow.
Deep in December, it's nice to remember,
Without a hurt the heart is hollow.
Deep in December, it's nice to remember,
The fire of September that made us mellow.
Deep in December, our hearts should remember
And follow.

"Try To Remember" - (Nana Mouskouri) - YouTube
​


----------



## beanlord56

_Leaves From the Vine_ - from Avatar: The Last Airbender cartoon

Leaves from the vine
Falling so slow
Like tiny fragile shells
Drifting in the foam
Little soldier boy
Come marching home
Brave soldier boy
Comes marching home

The Tale Of Iroh - Leaves From The Vine - YouTube


----------



## Courtjester

*Time Is A Healer*







I found a picture of your smiling face, 
Bringing old memories that I had locked away. 
The burden of anger from a heart filled with pain 
Was finally lifted and I smile at you again. 

If time is a healer, 
Then all hearts that break
Are put back together again, 
‘Cos love heals the wound it makes. 

I spoke such harsh words before goodbye. 
Well, I wanted to hurt you for the tears you made 
You made me cry.
All my hopes and dreams, they started vanishing and 
Those tender hurt feelings became a dangerous thing. 

All of those years we spent together, 
They’re now part of my life forever.
I hold the joy with the pain 
And the truth is: I miss you, my friend. 

Well time is a healer...

Eva Cassidy 

Eva Cassidy - Time Is A Healer - YouTube ​


----------



## Bluesman

People should smile more
Im not saying theres nothing to cry for but you've got
Everything laid out for you
Just close your eyes, take a deep breath and start another war

Keep buying, keep moving, this city, is sitting,
next to me, well laid out, it's gona come, one thing is certain

I can't change the world
Cos tryin' to make a difference makes things worst
It's just an observation I can't ignore
That people should smile more

People should smile more
But the lights are so bright that they blind you, just one more
Meaningless scientific break through
The more we know, the less we care whilst damaged on the way

Keep moving, keep buying, this city, is sitting
Next to me, well laid out, it's gona come, one thing is certain

I can't change the world
Cos tryin' to make a difference makes things worst
It's just an observation I can't ignore
That people should smile more


Doo doo ba doo da doo dee dee do x4

I can't change the world
Cos tryin' to make a difference makes things worst
It's just an observation I can't ignore
That people should smile more

I can't change the world
Cos tryin' to make a difference makes things worst
It's just an observation I can't ignore
That people should smile more


----------



## Courtjester

*Changing The World*

Do not try to change the world.
You will fail.
Try to love the world.
And lo, the world is changed,
Changed forever.

Sri Chinmoy

If we try to change our world 
Without first changing ourselves, we are sure to fail.
But when we come to terms with its true purpose
And perceive it in a new light, we learn to love it and
For us, quite magically, the world changes forever.

As our inner eyes open, we begin to recognise 
The good in all people and situations.
Our heart and soul then fills with compassion and love 
For those who, trapped in the darkness of 
Their ignorance and greed, still insist on creating suffering,
Maybe for millions, and therefore negative Karma for themselves.
We no longer sit in judgement over anyone 
And that helps us to create ever more positive Karma 
For ourselves and our world. 

Aquarius​


----------



## Courtjester

*I Wish I Knew How It Would Feel To Be Free*






I wish I knew how
It would feel to be free.
I wish I could break
All the chains holding me.
I wish I could say
All the things that I should say,
Say 'em loud say 'em clear,
For the whole round world to hear.

I wish I could share
All the love that's in my heart,
Remove all the bars
That keep us apart.
I wish you could know
What it means to be me,
Then you'd see and agree
That every man should be free.

I wish I could give
All I'm longin' to give.
I wish I could live
Like I'm longin' to live.
I wish I could do
All the things that I can do.
And though I'm way over-due,
I'd be starting anew.

Well I wish I could be
Like a bird in the sky.
How sweet it would be
If I found I could fly.
Oh I'd’ soar to the Sun
And look down at the sea.
Then I'd sing cos I know – yea, 
Then I'd sing cos I know – yea, 
Then I'd sing cos I know
I'd know how it feels.
Oh I know how it feels to be free.
Yea Yea! 
Oh, I know how it feels
Yes I’ know,
Oh, I’ know,
How it feels,
How it feels,
To be free!

Nina Simone 

Nina Simone - I wish I knew how - YouTube​


----------



## beanlord56

*The Breaker's Commission* - For Today


Life
Love
Forgiveness
Acceptance
Stripping demons right off my back
Trying to leech life off me
Get off of me, you'll feel my Father's fury, oppressor
One day you'll feel the full blast of His vengeance, Beelzebub
But for now I'll love, 'cause I got strength
He blew courage in my backbone
Now I'll stand straight and militant
Lining up in Jehovah's battalion
Knowing you can't challenge Him, so we march forward
Swift as eagles, set like talons
Ready to grip souls from your grasp, slick snake in the grass
My Lord seize you, and vengeance is His
But for now I retaliate
Propelled by a Holy mandate to heal
Because I know how bad it hurts
Full of madness at first
But now gladness burst out the seams of our being
'Cause we overflow with the oil of joy
The ointment of anointed
Mending any torn soul, healing any broken bone
He is here
He was there
He is peace
He is faithful
​
For Today- The Breakers Commission - YouTube​


----------



## Winston

*The Mayor of Simpleton *by _XTC
_
Never been near a university, 
Never took a paper or a learned degree, 
And some of your friends think that's stupid of me, 
But it's nothing that I care about. 

Well I don't know how to tell the weight of the sun, 
And of mathematics well I want none, 
And I may be the Mayor of Simpleton, 
But I know one thing, 
And that's I love you. 
When their logic grows cold and all thinking gets done, 
You'll be warm in the arms of the Mayor of Simpleton. 

I can't have been there when brains were handed round 
(please be upstanding for the Mayor of Simpleton), 
Or get past the cover of your books profound, 
(please be upstanding for the Mayor of Simpleton), 
And some of your friends thinks it's really unsound, 
That you're ever seen talking to me. 

Well I don't know how to write a big hit song, 
And all crossword puzzles well I just shun, 
And I may be the Mayor of Simpleton, 
But I know one thing, 
And that's I love you. 

I'm not proud of the fact that I never learned much, 
Just feel I should say, 
what you get is all real, 
I can't put on an act, 
It takes brains to do that anyway. (And anyway...) 

And I can't unravel riddles, problems and puns, 
How the home computer has me on the run, 
And I may be the Mayor of Simpleton, 
But I know one thing, 
And that's I love you (I love you). 

If depth of feeling is a currency, 
(please be upstanding for the Mayor of Simpleton), 
Then I'm the man who grew the money tree, 
(no Chain of Office and no hope of getting one). 
Some of your friends are too brainy to see, 
That they're paupers and that's how they'll stay. 

Well I don't know how many pounds make up a ton, 
Of all the Nobel prizes that I've never won, 
And I may be the Mayor of Simpleton, 
But I know one thing, 
And that's I love you. 

When all logic grows cold and all thinking gets done, 
You'll be warm in the arms of the Mayor of Simpleton. 
You'll be warm in the arms of the Mayor of Simpleton. 
You'll be warm in the arms of the Mayor. 
(Please be upstanding for the Mayor of Simpleton.)http://www.ringtonematcher.com/co/r...ILWros&artist=XTC&song=The+Mayor+Of+Simpleton


----------



## Levi6588

My soul longs for You my soul longs for you
Nothin' else will do nothin' else will do
[ Lyrics from: Misty Edwards - My Soul Longs For You Lyrics ]
My soul longs for You my soul longs for you
Nothin' else will do nothin' else will do... 

I believe You will come like the rain... 

You'll come like the rain

So let it rain let it rain let it rain let it rain... 
Hallelujah Halleljujah You'll make all things new


----------



## Courtjester

*The Last Rose Of Summer*






'Tis the last rose of summer,
Left blooming alone.
All her lovely companions
Are faded and gone.
No flower of her kindred
No rosebud is nigh,
To reflect back her blushes,
Or give sigh for sigh.

I’ll not leave thee, thou lone one,
To pine on the stem,
Since the lovely are sleeping,
Go, sleep thou with them

Thus kindly I’ll scatter
Thy leaves o’er the bed,
Where thy mates of the garden
Lie scentless and dead.

So soon may I follow,
When friendships decay
And from love’s shining circle
The gems drop away.
When true hearts lie withered
And fond ones are flown,
Oh! Who would inhabit
This bleak world alone?

Thomas Moore

Sung by The Furey And Davey Arthur

the last rose of summer - YouTube

Or by Clannad

Clannad - The Last Rose of Summer - YouTube
​


----------



## Bluesman

One U2


Is it getting better
Or do you feel the same
Will it make it easier on you now 
You got someone to blame
You say...

One love
One life
When it's one need
In the night
One love
We get to share it
Leaves you baby if you 
Don't care for it

Did I disappoint you
Or leave a bad taste in your mouth
You act like you never had love
And you want me to go without
Well it's...

Too late
Tonight
To drag the past out into the light
We're one, but we're not the same
We get to 
Carry each other
Carry each other
One...

Have you come here for forgiveness
Have you come to raise the dead
Have you come here to play Jesus
To the lepers in your head

Did I ask too much
More than a lot
You gave me nothing
Now it's all I got
We're one
But we're not the same
Well we 
Hurt each other
Then we do it again
You say
Love is a temple
Love a higher law
Love is a temple
Love the higher law
You ask me to enter
But then you make me crawl
And I can't be holding on
To what you got
When all you got is hurt

One love
One blood
One life
You got to do what you should
One life
With each other
Sisters
Brothers
One life
But we're not the same
We get to 
Carry each other
Carry each other


----------



## Sunny

Wait - White Lion


Wait, wait, I never had a chance to love you,
now I only wanna say I love you one more time...

wait just a moment before our love will die
cause I must know the reason why we say goodbye
wait just a moment and tell me why
cause I can show you lovin´ that you won't deny

I say wait and show your lovin´ like it was before
cause I won't let that feelin walk out through the door
I say wait just a moment and try once more
cause babe I need to hold you like I did before

so if you go away I know that I will follow
cause there's a place inside my heart that tells me
hold out, hold out, hold out

wait - wait
I never had a chance to love you
wait - wait
if only our love could show you
wait - wait
I never wanna be without you
wait - wait
no I never had a chance to love you
now I only wanna say I love you
one more time

<solo>

wait - wait
I never had a chance to love you
wait - wait
if only our love could show you
wait - wait
I never wanna be without you
wait - wait
no I never had a chance to love you
now I only wanna say I love you
wait...


----------



## beanlord56

*Requiem Aeternam (Music of the Spheres, Elemental Wrath, Xenosynthesis)* - Becoming the Archetype

*Music of the Spheres*
(instrumental)

*Elemental Wrath
*Deep within the ocean's keep
There lies a corpse in endless sleep
A searchlight pierces the abyss
And the darkness groans in great distress
"I am the ocean
Keeper of every darkened soul
The never-ending throat of death
The swallows continents whole"
Now the ground is shaking
Midst the grinding gears
Dead for the taking
An iron hand appears
Moving up through time and space
Sun and sky reveal their face
A shock runs through the atmosphere
The wrath of air awakens here
"I am the blackened sky
The waters quake beneath my hand
I am the end of nations
That rains death upon the land"
There is a void where the heart should be
But a stone has held its place
While there is a likeness of the human form
No existence lights his face
Take this heart if you'd survive
The coming wrath
Now come alive
All the earth is silent
The universe has shifted
Creation holds its breath
As the curse of death is lifted

*Xenosynthesis*
The heart of flesh has taken root inside
The light of life has been injected
Like circuitry across the expanse of space and time
Another darkened soul has been connected
Soli deo gloria
You can't save yourself
Enemies are rising up against the light
Yet it will go on shining even in the darkest night
Lifted up from the ocean's tomb
His body modified, surgically improved
Given a heart that never stops beating
Given lungs for underwater breathing
To return to the ocean floor
To walk among the dead below
Despite the flesh, light will outpour
And in the darkness, hope will grow
The ocean echoes back the music of eternity
The blackest sky gives way to perfect music
Requiem aeternam
Soli deo gloria

​
Becoming the Archetype - Requiem Aeternam [FULL WITH LYRICS!] - YouTube​


----------



## Courtjester

*I Know You By Heart*






Midnights in Winter. 
The glowing fire 
Lights up your face in orange and gold. 
I see your sweet smile 
Shine through the darkness, 
Its line is etched in my memory,
So I’d know you by heart. 

Mornings in April.
Sharing our secrets, 
We’d walk until the morning was gone. 
We were like children, 
Laughing for hours. 
The joy you gave me lives on and on. 
‘Cos I know you by heart. 

I still hear your voice 
On warm Summer nights 
Whispering like the wind. 
You left in Autumn, 
The leaves were turning. 
I walked down roads of orange and gold. 
I saw your sweet smile, 
I heard your laughter, 
You’re still here beside me every day. 

‘Cos I know you by heart, 
‘Cos I know you by heart.

Eva Cassidy for her Mother 

Eva Cassidy - I Know You By Heart - YouTube​


----------



## beanlord56

*Forever* - Red

I try to run
I try to hide
From a voice I couldn't satisfy
That was me
Always needing more
But letting go of all I had before
Because it feels like the end
A wound that I can't mend
I just can't fight any longer

You waited 'til I sobered
You cam when you knew that the game was over
Didn't even wanna be found

But you chased me down and broke in just when I was done believing
Spun me 'round so close, now I can feel you breathing
Sunlight burns inside and I feel so alive
Help me now
Tell me how
How can this last forever?
Forever

I ignored the signs
Opened every door
But I couldn't find what I searched for
I try to fight
But I turn and run
Every move I make is a wrong one
You patiently wait for my next mistake
I know it won't be much longer

You waited 'til I sobered
You came when you knew that the game was over
Didn't even wanna be found

But you chased me down and broke in just when I was done believing
Spun me 'round so close, now I can feel you breathing
Sunlight burns inside and I feel so alive
Help me now
Tell me how
How can this last forever?

You gave me so much more than I could ever ask for
But I turned and followed a road that left me hollow
And still you waited for me to come back home
You brought me home

You chased me down and broke in just when I was done believing
Spun me 'round so close, now I can feel you breathing
Sunlight burns inside and I feel so alive
Help me now
Tell me how
How can this last forever?
Forever​
Red - Forever - YouTube​


----------



## Bluesman

Lyric Sean mullins .... The song Ballad of Billy Jo Mckay      The lyric is more a poem to me and very profound.


my name's billy jo mckay
I just turned 16 yesterday
I'm gonna get the nerve one day
to get outta here
my ma passed on 3 years ago they said
it was cancer and it took her slow
and ever since then i've been
sayin no to my daddy and my tears
now when you come down our road
you gotta watch the bump
right there across from
the garbage dump
you can find me out back
jumpin on the trampoline
and in the springtime
we'll be skippin school
we sneak off
to the cantrell's swimming pool
man, you can't get much cooler
than me and my friend darlene
now my granddaddy's hands are worn
from 50 years of growin corn
back behind the houe where
I was born before he had to sell
and my cousin eddie,
he got shot in the walmart parkin lot
yeah this little town's changed a lot,
he said it hurt like hell
my name's billy jo mckay,
it's a hot mississippi summer saturday
daddy's on the porch
with uncle dave drinkin dixie beer
16 years of being bored
my window's open, forget the door
hope there's some gas in the
old man's ford cause i'm outta here
I'm outta here, i'm outta here
I'm outta here, i'm outta here
I'm outta here
maybe i'll go down to biloxi
or maybe to new orleans
or maybe hotlanta


----------



## Zootalaws

A New England

I was twenty one years when I wrote this song
I'm twenty two now, but I won't be for long
People ask when will you grow up to be a man
But all the girls I loved at school
are already pushing prams

I loved you then as I love you still
Tho I put you on a pedestal,
They put you on the pill
I don't feel bad about letting you go
I just feel sad about letting you know

I don't want to change the world
I'm not looking for a new England
I'm just looking for another girl
I don't want to change the world
I'm not looking for a new England
I'm just looking for another girl

I loved the words you wrote to me
But that was bloody yesterday
I can't survive on what you send
Every time you need a friend

I saw two shooting stars last night
I wished on them but they were only satellites
Is it wrong to wish on space hardware
I wish, I wish, I wish you'd care

I don't want to change the world
I'm not looking for a new England
I'm just looking for another girl
(Looking for another girl)
(Looking for another girl)
(Looking for another girl)

Billy Bragg


----------



## Zootalaws

Lost in the Flood


The ragamuffin gunner is returnin' home like a hungry runaway
He walks through town all alone
"He must be from the fort," he hears the high school girls say
This countryside's burnin' with wolfmen fairies dressed in drag for homicide
They hit and run, plead sanctuary, 'neath the holy stone they hide
They're breakin' beams and crosses with a spastic's reelin' perfection
Nuns run bald through Vatican halls pregnant, pleadin' immaculate conception
And everybody's wrecked on Main Street from drinking unholy blood
Sticker smiles sweet as gunner breathes deep, his ankles caked in mud
And I said, "Hey, gunner man, that's quicksand, that's quicksand that ain't mud
Have you thrown your senses to the war or did you lose them in the flood?"

That pure American brother, dull-eyed and empty-faced
Races Sundays in Jersey in a Chevy stock super eight
He rides her low on the hip, on the side he's got Bound For Glory in red, white and blue flash paint
He leans on the hood telling racin' stories, the kids call him Jimmy The Saint
Well that blaze and noise boy, he's gunnin' that bitch loaded to blastin' point
He rides headfirst into a hurricane and disappears into a point
And there's nothin' left but some blood where the body fell
That is, nothin' left that you could sell
Just junk all across the horizon, a real highwayman's farewell
And I said, "Hey kid, you think that's oil? Man, that ain't oil, that's blood"
I wonder what he was thinking when he hit that storm
Or was he just lost in the flood?

Eighth Avenue sailors in satin shirts whisper in the air
Some storefront incarnation of Maria, she's puttin' on me the stare
And Bronx's best apostle stands with his hand on his own hardware
Everything stops, you hear five quick shots, the cops come up for air
And now the whiz-bang gang from uptown, they're shootin' up the street
Whoa, that cat from the Bronx starts lettin' loose, but he gets blown right off his feet
Oh, and some kid comes blastin' round the corner, but a cop puts him right away
He lays on the street holding his leg screaming something in Spanish
Still breathing when I walked away
And somebody said, "Hey man, did you see that? His body hit the street with such a beautiful thud"
I wonder what the dude was sayin', or was he just lost in the flood?
Well, hey man, did you see that, lord, those poor cats are sure messed up
I wonder what they were gettin' into, or were they all just lost in the flood?
Were they lost, oh, tell me, tell me, man
Were they lost?

Bruce Springsteen


----------



## beanlord56

*Our Faces Fall Apart* - Demon Hunter

Where is the inception of digression in a human life?
When is the answer just a bright light?
Who am I in shamelessly defining all the wrong and right?
What is the difference if we all die?
I am not the first, the last, the absolute
You will find no clarity in me
I am the deceased, the least, the solitude
Failing every face I try to be
I'm not your progress, the pay of your pains
I'm stabbing the questions for answers I can't face
I'm losing the battle and finding no light to retrace
I built this anguish with my own hands
I felt it burn inside my heart
I built this anguish with my own hands
I watched our faces fall apart
I felt the tears of all your angels
So cold
I saw the fall of all your children
So cold
We are just a fraction of the poison living in this place
How can we answer with a straight face?
Who are you in gauging every standard you would have us chase?
Are we alone to run the last race?
We are all the weak, the meek, the innocent
Kissing every fault that we disgrace
We are of the worst, the cursed, the desolate
Leaving every hope that we embrace
You turn your eyes to me in hope of my decline
Pointing your blame as I faltered on that line
We saw your slander when you pulled it off the shelf
If you want justice, you'll point it at yourself
Face your fears
Trace your tears
Kill the blind assumption that you know how I react inside
I am not so hollow, you can't see what grows inside my mind
Straight faced​

Our Faces Fall Apart-Demon Hunter - YouTube​


----------



## beanlord56

*The Finisher* - Oh, Sleeper

Do you mean to challenge me?
'Cause you're speech is threatening to the writer of your history
Through a future perverted by envy
Your whisper may sway the weak
But when I speak it roars the seas
Your challenge has been met
Because with a breath I could snap your neck
This won't be like the first time you tried
'Cause my patience and mercy for you has run dry
You've watered among my bride
And started seeds to feed your throning flight
I will sing to the world you storm is capturing
And the angels will join me
We will sing to a world reborn from suffering
But mark my words
Because if that tree keeps them from seeing me
I'll burn off your limbs and you will never shade again
You will bow at my feet or I'll rip out your knees
And make of your face all the carnage you crave
I am the Finisher
And I am Forever
I will sing to the world your storm is capturing
And the angels will join me
We will sing to a world reborn from suffering
From the armories, the angels sing
You will see them end this suffering
From the armories the angels sing
You will fear them when they lift their wings
They will sing to a world reborn
They will sing as I cut off your horns
I'll cut off your horns​
Oh, Sleeper - The Finisher - YouTube​


----------



## Steerpike

A couple of nice ones by Theatre of Tragedy:

A Distance There Is (YouTube): Theatre of Tragedy - A Distance There Is - YouTube

On Whom the Moon Doth Shine (YouTube): Theatre Of Tragedy - On Whom The Moon Doth Shine - YouTube

Better to just listen without the distraction of lyrics


----------



## beanlord56

*Enthroned* - Sleeping Giant

In the midst of this crushing pain
When it's too dark to see
Can your hand reach down into this pit I've made?
Can you save me?
Please save me
When I realize the life you gave
Bringing me back to life
Like the scales have finally dropped off from my eyes
You stormed my side
Now I can fight
We are chosen
We are called
We belong to the Kingdom
Now I can't make a pact with this empty world
And I refuse to play nice
Your blood's been dripping into my eyes
And you paid my price
I saw the One seated on the Throne
Crystal clear as the sea
And He beckoned, "Come up here, my child"
I could feel Him breathe
And the angels sing,
"Holy, holy, holy God
Do you see Him?
Do you know Him?
Come up here, we will show you
Your God in Heaven
Seated on our praises
Exalted in the sound of our hearts lifted
Banner waving
All is love
He is love"​Sleeping Giant - Enthroned - YouTube​


----------



## Courtjester

*Time Is A Healer*




 I found a picture of your smiling face, 
Bringing old memories that I had locked away. 
The burden of anger from a heart filled with pain 
Was finally lifted and I smile at you again. 

If time is a healer, 
Then all hearts that break
Are put back together again, 
‘Cos love heals the wound it makes. 

I spoke such harsh words before goodbye. 
Well, I wanted to hurt you for the tears you made 
You made me cry.
All my hopes and dreams, they started vanishing and 
Those tender hurt feelings became a dangerous thing. 

All of those years we spent together, 
They’re now part of my life forever.
I hold the joy with the pain 
And the truth is: I miss you, my friend. 

Well, time is a healer…

Eva Cassidy 

Eva Cassidy - Time Is A Healer - YouTube​


----------



## Sunny

*Poison - Alice Cooper

*Your cruel device 
Your blood, like ice 
One look could kill 
My pain, your thrill 

I want to love you but I better not touch (Don't touch) 
I want to hold you but my senses tell me to stop 
I want to kiss you but I want it too much (Too much) 
I want to taste you but your lips are venomous poison 
You're poison running through my veins 
You're poison, I don't want to break these chains 

Your mouth, so hot 
Your web, I'm caught 
Your skin, so wet 
Black lace on sweat 

I hear you calling and it's needles and pins (And pins) 
I want to hurt you just to hear you screaming my name 
Don't want to touch you but you're under my skin (Deep in) 
I want to kiss you but your lips are venomous poison 
You're poison running through my veins 
You're poison, I don't wanna break these chains 
Poison 

One look could kill 
My pain, your thrill 
I want to love you but I better not touch (Don't touch) 
I want to hold you but my senses tell me to stop 
I want to kiss you but I want it too much (Too much) 
I want to taste you but your lips are venomous poison 
You're poison running through my veins 
You're poison, I don't wanna break these chains 
Poison 

I want to love you but I better not touch (Don't touch) 
I want to hold you but my senses tell me to stop 
I want to kiss you but I want it too much (Too much) 
I want to taste you but your lips are venomous poison, yeah 
I don't want to break these chains 
Poison, oh no 
Runnin' deep inside my veins, 
Burnin' deep inside my veins 
It's poison 
I don't wanna break these chains 
Poison


----------



## Steerpike

Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds - Song of Joy

Have mercy on me, sir
Allow me to impose on you
I have no place to stay
And my bones are cold right through
I will tell you a story
Of a man and his family
And I swear that it is true 
Ten years ago I met a girl named Joy
She was a sweet and happy thing
Her eyes were bright blue jewels
And we were married in the spring
I had no idea what happiness a little love could bring
Or what life had in store
But all things move toward their end
All things move toward their their end
On that you can be sure 
La la la la la la la la la la
La la la la la la la la la la 
Then one morning I awoke to find her weeping
And for many days to follow
She grew so sad and lonely
Became Joy in name only
Within her breast there launched an unnamed sorrow
And a dark and grim force set sail
Farewell happy fields
Where joy forever dwells 
* Hail horrors hail * 
Was it an act of contrition or some awful premonition
As if she saw into the heart of her final blood-soaked night
Those lunatic eyes, that hungry kitchen knife
Ah, I see sir, that I have your attention!
Well, could it be?
How often I've asked that question
Well, then in quick succession
We had babies, one, two, three 
We called them Hilda, Hattie and Holly
They were their mother's children
Their eyes were bright blue jewels
And they were quiet as a mouse
There was no laughter in the house
No, not from Hilda, Hattie or Holly
"No wonder", people said, "poor mother Joy's so melancholy"
Well, one night there came a visitor to our little home
I was visiting a sick friend
I was a doctor then
Joy and the girls were on their own 
La la la la la la la la la la
La la la la la la la la la la 
Joy had been bound with electrical tape
In her mouth a gag
She'd been stabbed repeatedly
And stuffed into a sleeping bag
In their very cots my girls were robbed of their lives
Method of murder much the same as my wife's
Method of murder much the same as my wife's
It was midnight when I arrived home
Said to the police on the telephone
Someone's taken four innocent lives 
They never caught the man
He's still on the loose
It seems he has done many many more
Quotes John Milton on the walls in the victim's blood
The police are investigating at tremendous cost
In my house he wrote  "his red right hand" 
That, I'm told is from Paradise Lost
The wind round here gets wicked cold
But my story is nearly told
I fear the morning will bring quite a frost 
And so I've left my home
I drift from land to land
I am upon your step and you are a family man
Outside the vultures wheel
The wolves howl, the serpents hiss
And to extend this small favour, friend
Would be the sum of earthly bliss
Do you reckon me a friend?
The sun to me is dark 
And silent as the moon 
Do you, sir, have a room?
Are you beckoning me in? 
La la la la la la la la la la
La la la la la la la la la la   

Nick Cave and The Bad Seeds - Song of Joy - YouTube


----------



## beanlord56

*End of the Age* - Becoming the Archetype

The earth is shaking because of His wrath
The mountains tremble at the sound of His voice
He pulls down the sky to crush His enemies
He descends upon them with fire
He is clothed in greatness
His voice resounds throughout the earth
His vengeance no longer is contained
His light destroys the darkness
If He speaks, the earth will crumble
If He moves, the universe will fall
He is clothed in greatness
His voice resounds throughout the earth
He is clothed in greatness
His voice resounds throughout the earth
With the valleys of the seas exposed
And the surface of the earth laid bare
He reached down into the void
He reached down and took hold of me
Hallelujah
​Becoming the Archetype- End of Age - YouTube​


----------



## Niklas

Been listening to this almost nonstop the past few days. And only this.

A Perfect Circle - The Noose

So glad to see you well, overcome them
Completely silent now
With heaven's help
You've cast your demons out
And not to pull your halo down
Around your neck and tug you off your cloud
But I'm more than just a little curious
How you're plannin' to go about makin' your amends
To the dead
To the dead

Recall the deeds as if they're all
Someone else's
Atrocious stories
Now you stand reborn
Before us all
So glad to see you well

And not to pull your halo down
Around your neck and tug you to the ground
But I'm more than just a little curious
How you're plannin' to go about makin' your amends
To the dead
To the dead

With your halo slippin' down
Your halo slippin'
Your halo slippin' down
Your halo slippin' down

Your halo slippin' down
(I'm more than just a little curious
How you're plannin' to go about makin' your amends)
[repeated]

Your halo slippin' down
Your halo's slippin' down to choke you now​


----------



## Courtjester

*A Moment In Heaven*

*Enigma – A Moment In Heaven*

a moment in heaven - YouTube​


----------



## beanlord56

*Breathe Into Me* - Red

This is how it feels when I ignore the words you spoke to me
This is how I lose myself when I keep running away from you
This is who I get when I don't know myself anymore
This is what I choose when it's all left up to me
Breathe your life into me
I can feel you
I'm falling
Falling faster
Breathe your life into me
I still need you
I'm falling
Falling
Breathe into me
Breathe into me
This is how it looks when I am standing on the edge
This is how I break apart when I finally hit the ground
This is how it hurts when I pretend I don't feel any pain
This is how I disappear when I throw myself away



[video=youtube;yH-k_6tU9Wc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yH-k_6tU9Wc&amp;ob=av3n[/video]​


----------



## Die Oldhaetunde

Everything by Eminem.


----------



## Courtjester

‘Adagietto’ from the Fifth Symphony

By Gustav Mahler

The Adagietto from Mahler's Fifth Symphony - YouTube​


----------



## Courtjester

Niklas said:


> ... I'm more than just a little curious
> How you're plannin' to go about makin' your amends
> To the dead
> To the dead ...​




In my next lifetime, I promise!​


----------



## old man's dreams

Dirty Work
by Steely Dan
on Citizen Steely Dan


Times are hard
You're afraid to pay the fee
So you find yourself somebody
Who can do the job for free
When you need a bit of lovin'
Cause your man is out of town
That's the time you get me runnin'
And you know I'll be around

CHORUS:
I'm a fool to do your dirty work
Oh yeah
I don't wanna do your dirty work
No more
I'm a fool to do your dirty work
Oh yeah

Light the candle
Put the lock upon the door
You have sent the maid home early
Like a thousand times before
Like the castle in its corner
In a medieval game
I foresee terrible trouble
And I stay here just the same

CHORUS


----------



## Courtjester

‘Adagio for Strings’

By Samuel Barber

Samuel Barber - Adagio for Strings - YouTube​


----------



## Bluesman

Words and music by Brian May   Who wants to live forever.

There's no time for us
There's no place for us
What is this thing that builds our dreams yet slips away 
from us

Who wants to live forever
Who wants to live forever....?

There's no chance for us
It's all decided for us
This world has only one sweet moment set aside for us

Who wants to live forever
Who wants to live forever?

Who dares to love forever?
When love must die

But touch my tears with your lips
Touch my world with your fingertips
And we can have forever
And we can love forever
Forever is our today
Who wants to live forever
Who wants to live forever?
Forever is our today

Who waits forever anyway?


----------



## helium

Sons of the Silent Age: They never die, they just go to sleep one day. (not 100% sure)


----------



## helium

Like a Rolling Stone is another favorite: How does it feel, to be on your own, with no direction home


----------



## Courtjester

‘Larghetto’ from Piano Concerto No. 1

Frederic Chopin

CONCIERTO PARA PIANO # 2 DE CHOPIN (Larghetto) - YouTube​


----------



## Bluesman

U2 God Part 2


Don't believe the devil 
I don't believe his book 
But the truth is not the same 
Without the lies he made up 

Don't believe in excess 
Success is to give 
Don't believe in riches 
But you should see where I live 
I...I believe in love 

Don't believe in forced entry 
Don't believe in rape 
But every time she passes by 
Wild thoughts escape 
I don't believe in death row 
Skid row or the gangs 
Don't believe in the Uzi 
It just went off in my hand 
I...I believe in love 

Don't believe in cocaine 
Got a speed-ball in my head 
I could cut and crack you open 
Do you hear what I said 
Don't believe them when they tell me 
There ain't no cure 
The rich stay healthy 
The sick stay poor 
I...I believe in love 

Don't believe in Goldman 
His type like a curse 
Instant karma's going to get him 
If I don't get him first 
Don't believe in rock 'n' roll 
Can really change the world 
As it spins in revolution 
It spirals and turns 
I...I believe in love 

Don't believe in the 60's 
The golden age of pop 
You glorify the past 
When the future dries up 
Heard a singer on the radio late last night 
He says he's gonna kick the darkness 
'til it bleeds daylight 
I...I believe in love 

I feel like I'm falling 
Like I'm spinning on a wheel 
It always stops beside of me 
With a presence I can feel 
I...I believe in love


----------



## Courtjester

*Imagine!*

Imagine there’s no Heaven;
It’s easy if you try;
No Hell below us,
Above us only sky.
Imagine all the people
Living for today.

Imagine there’s no countries;
It isn’t hard to do;
Nothing to kill or die for;
And no religion too.
Imagine all the people
Living life in peace.

Imagine no possessions; 
I wonder if you can.
No need for greed or hunger;
A brotherhood of man.
Imagine all the people,
Sharing all the world.

You may say that I’m a dreamer,
But I’m not the only one.
I hope someday you’ll join us
And the world will live as one.

John Lennon
​
The way I understand this life is that every human soul is a receiver/transmitter station designed to bring the illumination and inspiration from the Highest levels of life into the Earth’s environment. Everybody is a conduit of communication through which the ideas of the Universal Life Force, also known as God, are constantly flowing into us and our world. As pointed out in another thread, potentially we are all its channels. Through John Lennon and his song ‘Imagine’ it provided our world with a truly inspired vision of the new Heaven and Earth that is the ideal of the - in my view - forthcoming Aquarian Age.


----------



## beanlord56

*Paper Lung* - Underoath

It's too late, it's too late now
To pry away, to pry away
My candle burns on both ends, so where does it lead us
Standing emptier than we ever left you
With your head in the water, it's getting harder to breathe
So stand up, stand up
It's too late to pry away
It's too late to pry away
Don't get me wrong, I'm just as scared as you are now
They dropped us off here with no direction
But you never even tried to fight the current
Watch the water pouring faster into your lungs
So breathe in, breathe in
It's too late to pry away
It's too late to pry away
But it's hard to hear me when you're sinking
I wanna see you wash it down, wash it down
How can you sleep here
I bear the weight of your world
I don't believe a single word you sold to me, sold to me
I bear your burden for the last
I swear I'm done with all of this
It's too late to pry away from the undertow
I watch it take you then I walk away​
​
[video=youtube;FbKKNlRHX2o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbKKNlRHX2o&amp;ob=av2e[/video]​


----------



## Sunny

*Just The Way You Are 

*Oh, her eyes, her eyes, make the stars look like they're not shining
Her hair, her hair, falls perfectly without her trying 
She's so beautiful, and I tell her every day

Yeah, I know, I know, when I compliment her she won't believe me
And it's so, it's so, sad to think that she don't see what I see
But every time she asks me do I look ok, I say

When I see your face, there's not a thing that I would change
Cause you're amazing, just the way you are
And when you smile, the whole world stops and stares for a while
Because girl you're amazing, just the way you are(yeah)

Her lips, her lips, I could kiss them all day if she let me
Her laugh, her laugh, she hates but I think it's so sexy
She's so beautiful, and I tell her every day

Oh, you know, you know, you know, I'd never ask you to change
If perfect's what you're searching for then just stay the same
So, don't even bother asking if you look ok
You know I'll say

When I see your face, there's not a thing that I would change
Cause you're amazing, just the way you are
And when you smile, the whole world stops and stares for a while
Because girl you're amazing, just the way you are
The way you are, the way you are
BRUNO MARS - JUST THE WAY YOU ARE LYRICS
Girl you're amazing, just the way you are

When I see your face, there's not a thing that I would change
Cause you're amazing, just the way you are
And when you smile, the whole world stops and stares for a while
Cause girl you're amazing, just the way you are. Yeah


[video=youtube;LjhCEhWiKXk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjhCEhWiKXk&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## JoeSmo

Bob Marley- Three Little Birds.
No I’m not a stoner or hippie, Ha.  There's just something about this song that puts me at piece and ease, every time all the time.


----------



## Anders Ämting

*What It Is*, Mark Knopfler

_The drinking dens are spilling out
There's staggering in the square
There's lads and lasses falling about
And a crackling in the air
Down around the dungeon doors
The shelters and the queues
Everybody's looking for 
Somebody's arms to fall into

And that's what it is
It's what it is now

There's frost on the graves and the monuments 
But the taverns are warm in town
People curse the government
And shovel hot food down
Lights are out in the city hall
The castle and the keep
The moon shines down upon it all
The legless and asleep

And it's cold on the tollgate
With the wagons creeping through
Cold on the tollgate
God knows what I could do with you
And that's what it is
It's what it is now

The garrison sleeps in the citadel
With the ghosts and the ancient stones
High on the parapet
A Scottish piper stands alone
And high on the wind
The highland drums begin to roll
And something from the past just comes
And stares into my soul

And it's cold on the tollgate
With the Caledonian blues
Cold on the tollgate
God knows what I could do with you
And that's what it is
It's what it is now
What it is
It's what it is now

There's a chink of light, there's a burning wick
There's a lantern in the tower
Wee Willie Winkie with a candlestick
Still writing songs in the wee wee hours
On Charlotte Street I take
A walking stick from my hotel
The ghost of Dirty Dick
Is still in search of Little Nell

And that's what it is
It's what it is now
It's what it is
What it is now…_


----------



## Courtjester

JoeSmo said:


> Bob Marley- Three Little Birds.
> No I’m not a stoner or hippie, Ha. There's just something about this song that puts me at piece and ease, every time all the time.



I've never been a stoner or a hippie either, but I do like some of Bob Marley's songs, for example 'One World'.


----------



## Courtjester

*Harry's Game by Clannad*







I will go East and go West
From where the Moon and the Sun
Once came, they will return.

And the young man
With his reputation behind him,
I will go wherever he came from – 
The young man with his reputation behind him ...

Translated from the Irish
(not by me)

Harry´s Game - YouTube​


----------



## beanlord56

When Sheldon Cooper, from The Big Bang Theory, gets sick, he needs this song sung to him whilst Vapo-Rub is applied to his chest counter-clockwise.
*Soft Kitty*

Soft kitty
Warm kitty
Little ball of fur
Happy kitty
Sleepy kitty
Purr purr purr​Soft Kitty - YouTube​


----------



## Sunny

Ha Ha... Beanlord56! I love that show... and I love Sheldon even more! ;0)


----------



## Anders Ämting

Following up on my Knopfler theme, this is possibly my favorite song:

*On Every Street*, Dire Straits

_There's gotta be a record of you someplace
You've gotta be on somebody's books
The lowdown - a picture of your face
Your injured looks
The sacred and profane
The pleasure and the pain
Somewhere your fingerprints remain concrete
And it's your face I'm looking for 
On every street

A ladykiller - regulation tattoo
Silver spurs on his heels
Says: What can I tell you as I'm standing next to you?
She threw herself under my wheels
Oh, it's a dangerous road
And a hazardous load
And the fireworks over liberty explode in the heat
And it's your face I'm looking for 
On every street

A three-chord symphony crashes into space
And the moon is hanging upside-down
I don't know why it is I'm still on the case
It's a ravenous town
You still refuse to be traced
Seems to me such a waste
And every victory has a taste that's bittersweet
And it's your face I'm looking for 
On every street
Yeah, it's your face I'm looking for
On every street
_


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Stumbleine by Smashing Pumpkins

Boredom's in the bathroom shaking out the loose teeth;
Sally's in the stirrups claiming her destiny.
And nobody nowhere understands anything, about me . . . 
And all my dreams, lost at sea.

Jack it up judy set your heart alight;
Mayfair mistress of the satellites.
Misspent youth, faking up a rampage, to hold off . . . 
The real slaves, paid off and staid.
And what you never knew: can never get to you,
So fake it.
I'll be your stumbleine;
I'll be your super queen,
And make you.

Jukebox ****up hanging round the drugstore;
No matter what you say, he'll be back for more.
Mommy's in the manger with the little kids;
She's got her reasons, got my forgets.
Of tears and idle threats --
Misplaced.

And no matter what they do,
They can't get to you,
So fake it.
I'll be your stumbleine;
I'll be your super queen,
And make you me.

Come around Ruby, I could never sleep alone.


----------



## Sunny

*Next To You Lyrics (by Chris Brown and Justin Bieber)

*[Chris Brown]
You’ve got that smile,
That only heaven can make.
I pray to God everyday,
That you keep that smile.

[Justin Bieber]
Yeah, you are my dream,
There’s not a thing I won’t do.
I’ll give my life up for you,
Cos you are my dream.

[Bridge]
And baby, everything that I have is yours,
You will never go cold or hungry.
I’ll be there when you’re insecure,
Let you know that you’re always lovely.
Girl, cos you are the only thing that I got right now

[Chorus]
One day when the sky is falling,
I’ll be standing right next to you,
Right next to you.
Nothing will ever come between us,
I’ll be standing right next to you,
Right next to you.

[Chris Brown]
You had my child,
You make my life complete.
Just to have your eyes on little me,
That’d be mine forever.

[Bridge]
And baby, everything that I have is yours
You will never go cold or hungry
I’ll be there when you’re insecure
Let you know that you’re always lovely

Girl, cos you are the only thing that I got right now

[Chorus]
One day when the sky is falling,
I’ll be standing right next to you,
Right next to you.
Nothing will ever come between us,
I’ll be standing right next to you,
JUSTIN BIEBER - NEXT TO YOU LYRICS
Right next to you.

[Bridge]
We’re made for one another
Me and you
And I have no fear
I know we’ll make it through

One day when the sky is falling
I’ll be standing right next to you
Ohh ohh ohh ohhhhh

[Chorus]
One day when the sky is falling,
I’ll be standing right next to you,
Right next to you.
Nothing will ever come between us,
I’ll be standing right next to you,
Right next to you.

Oh nah nah
Oh yeah
Stand by my side
When the sky falls
Oh baby
I’ll be there

[video=youtube;gX3o_CfY9Pk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gX3o_CfY9Pk[/video]


You’ve got that smile,
That only heaven can make.
I pray to God everyday,
To keep you forever.


----------



## alianneL

*"It's My Life"* by bon jovi

  This ain't a song for the broken-hearted 
No silent prayer for the faith-departed 
I ain't gonna be just a face in the crowd 
You're gonna hear my voice 
When I shout it out loud 

_[Chorus:]_
It's my life 
It's now or never 
I ain't gonna live forever 
I just want to live while I'm alive 
(It's my life) 
My heart is like an open highway 
Like Frankie said 
I did it my way 
I just wanna live while I'm alive 
It's my life 

This is for the ones who stood their ground 
For Tommy and Gina who never backed down 
Tomorrow's getting harder make no mistake 
Luck ain't even lucky 
Got to make your own breaks 

_[Chorus:]_
It's my life 
And it's now or never 
I ain't gonna live forever 
I just want to live while I'm alive 
(It's my life) 
My heart is like an open highway 
Like Frankie said 
I did it my way 
I just want to live while I'm alive 
'Cause it's my life 

Better stand tall when they're calling you out 
Don't bend, don't break, baby, don't back down 

_[Chorus:]_
It's my life 
And it's now or never 
'Cause I ain't gonna live forever 
I just want to live while I'm alive 
(It's my life) 
My heart is like an open highway 
Like Frankie said 
I did it my way 
I just want to live while I'm alive 

_[Chorus:]_
It's my life 
And it's now or never 
'Cause I ain't gonna live forever 
I just want to live while I'm alive 
(It's my life) 
My heart is like an open highway 
Like Frankie said 
I did it my way 
I just want to live while I'm alive
'Cause it's my life!


----------



## Courtjester

*The Revolutionary Song*

I could have done it yesterday if I hadn’t a cold,
But since I’ve put this pint away I’ve never felt so bold.
So, as soon as this pub closes, as soon as this pub closes,
As soon as this pub closes, the revolution starts.

I’ll shoot the aristocracy and confiscate their brass,
Create a fine democracy that’s truly working class.
As soon as this pub closes, as soon as this pub closes,
As soon as this pub closes, I’ll raise the banner high.

I’ll fight the nasty racialists and scrap the colour bar,
And all fascist dictatorships and every commissar.
As soon as this pub closes, as soon as this pub closes,
As soon as this pub closes, I’ll man the barricades.

So raise your glasses, everyone, for everything is planned,
And each and every mother’s son will see the Promised Land.
As soon as this pub closes, as soon as this pub closes,
As soon as this pub closes, I think I’m going to be sick.

Alex Glasgow​


----------



## Gamer_2k4

Unheilig - Mein Stern (Piano Version)

[video=youtube;L8SHaETqWJ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8SHaETqWJ4[/video]

English translated (and original German) lyrics are here:
Unheilig:Mein Stern/en Lyrics - Lyric Wiki - song lyrics, music lyrics


----------



## Sunny

[video=youtube;7Ntp3DaClpU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ntp3DaClpU[/video]


----------



## Gamer_2k4

Ah, the 80s.  Decade of the creeper music.

But, since we're doing songs by the Human League, here's another:
[video=youtube;QqqBs6kkzHE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqqBs6kkzHE[/video]


----------



## Sunny

Ha Ha... look at that makeup?!?! Here's an awesome 80s song. It wasn't really popular (I don't think) I was still very young in the 80s, but I loved it. Still do! OH HEY!!! I have the same sunglasses as the lead singer!! How awesome is that?!?!? lol

[video=youtube;RsjR8ynnIz8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsjR8ynnIz8[/video]


----------



## Bluesman

[video=youtube_share;V-hF_QrvfR0]http://youtu.be/V-hF_QrvfR0[/video]

When i first saw this version of "Thunder road" i new i could die a happy chap.


----------



## Anders Ämting

*Light up the Night*, by the Protomen, from their kickass Megaman-inspired rock opera.

*Joe:*
_This city's sleeping like a soldier trapped inside of an iron lung
Machines can keep you breathing
But what happens when you find a new war's begun?
Flip a switch and turn it off, you won't be able to breathe.
So either way you're a casualty.

I've got this burning like my veins are filled with nothing but gasoline
And with a spark, 
It's gonna be the biggest fire they've ever seen
Cut me down or let me run
Either way it's all gonna burn!
The only way that they'll ever learn
We've got to turn it off
Flip a switch

And light up the night!
There is a city this darkness can't hide!
There are the embers of a fire that's gone out,
But I can still feel the heat on my skin
And this mess we're in, well you and I,
Maybe you and I
We can still make it right
Maybe we can bring back the light?
_
*Thomas Light:*
_At the heart of the city there is a building that looks down over all there is
And the man in the tower controls it all without raising a single fist
It's like they gathered up the city, sold it to the devil and now
It's gone to hell and they wonder how

Well, a friend once told me: Men, they would follow any man who would turn the wheels
Now the wheels are spinning out of control; what would they do if we held them still?
If you destroy the working parts, what you get is a broken machine
A beacon of light from a burning screen!_

*Joe:*
_Light up the night!_

*Together:*
_There is a city this darkness can't hide!
There are the embers of a fire that's gone out,
But I can still feel the heat on my skin
And this mess we're in, well you and I,
maybe you and I,
We can light up the night!_


- They  made their plans carefully. Spending hours on the details. If Joe could  reach the main telescreen on top of the tower in the center of the city  - Wily's tower - he could take out the central transmitter. He could  stop the broadcasts going out to the satellite screens. He could stop  the broadcasts going out to the machines. He could take out Albert's  eyes.

With Wily blinded, Light could reenter the city undetected.  He could complete the task that he had obsessed over for more than  twenty years. He could kill Albert Wily. A prisoner caged on the edge of  the city, this was Light's chance. His chance not only at freedom, but  to exact revenge. To kill his judge, his warden, and the man who'd built  his prison. To destroy the man who'd taken everything from him - his  life's work, his name, his love. - 


*Together:*
_We can light up the night!
There is a city this darkness can't hide!
There are the embers of a fire that's gone out,
But I can still feel the heat on my skin
And this mess we're in, well you and I,
Maybe you and I,
We can light up the night!

There is a city this darkness can't hide
There is a fire that will burn through the streets of the city
And we will stand in the light
We will stand in the light, you and I
Maybe you and I
We can bring back the light!_

_There is a city this darkness can't hide
There is a fire that will burn through the streets of the city
And we will stand in the light
We will stand in the light, you and I
You and I
We'll bring back the light!_


- With  Wily's assassin out of the way, they had a small and rapidly closing  window. The sniper robot would soon be missed. Their plan finally  secure, Light locked the green helmet under Joe's chin and handed him  the bag of explosives. "Go!" he shouted.


----------



## Vertigo

Moment of Surrender- U2. Love 'em or hate, it's hard to deny that this seven-minute-plus track about a junkie's breakdown has some quiet stopping power behind its church organ and cellos. A real gem of a song....

"I tied myself with wire
Let the horses roam free
Playing with the fire 'til the fire played with me

The stone was semi-precious
We were barely conscious
Two souls too smart to be in the realm of certainty
Even on our wedding day

We set ourselves on fire
Oh, God, do not deny her
It's not if I believe in love but if love believes in me
Oh, believe in me...

At the moment of surrender
I am dropping to my knees
I did not notice the passersby
And they did not notice me

I been in every black
At the altar of the dark star
My body's now a begging bowl
It's begging to get back
Begging to get back to my heart
To the rhythm of my soul
To the rhythm of my consciousness
To the rhythm that yearns to be released from control

I was punching the numbers at the ATM machine
I could see in the reflection a face staring back at me
At the moment of surrender
A vision over visibility
I did not notice the passersby
And they did no notice me

I was speeding off the subway
Through the stations of the cross
Every eye looking every other way
Counting down 'til the pain will stop

So at the moment of surrender
Of vision over visibility
I did not notice the passersby
And they did not notice me...."


----------



## Courtjester

*Don't Cry Out Loud!*







Baby cried the day the circus came to town
‘Cause she didn’t like parades just passing by her
So she painted on a smile and took up with some clown
And she danced without a net upon the wire.
I know a lots about her ‘cause you see,
Baby is an awful lot like me.

We don’t cry out loud, we keep it inside.
Learn how to hide our feelings, fly high and proud
And if you should, fall remember you almost had it all.

Baby saw the day they pulled the big top down.
They left behind her dreams among the litter.
And the diff’rent kind of love she thought she’d found 
Was nothing more than sawdust and some glitter
But baby can’t be broken ‘cause you see,
She had the finest teacher, that’s me!

I taught her don’t cry out loud, just keep it inside
Learn how to hide your feelings, fly high and proud
And if you should fall, remember you almost had it all. 
Don’t cry out loud, keep it inside.

Elkie Brooks - Don't Cry Out Loud - YouTube​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Impossible Dream*






To dream the impossible dream,
To fight the unbeatable foe,
To bear with unbearable sorrow,
To run where the brave dare not go.

To right the unrightable wrong,
To love pure and chaste from afar,
To try when your arms are too weary –
To reach the unreachable Star.

This is my quest:
To follow that star,
No matter how hopeless, no matter how far,
To fight for the right, without question or pause,
To be willing to march into hell, for a heavenly cause...

And I know, if I’ll only be true to this glorious quest,
That my heart will be peaceful and calm,
When I’m laid to my rest...
And the world will be better for this,
That one man [soul],
Scorned and covered with scars,
Still strove, with his last ounce of courage –
To reach the unreachable star.

From “The Man of La Mancha” (Don Quixote)
Joe Darion and Mitch Leigh

The Impossible Dream - Roger Whittaker - YouTube

Specially dedicated to all Sun Scorpios
​


----------



## beanlord56

*In the Wake of Pigs* - Oh, Sleeper

It makes me sick that it's hard to distinguish
An honest leader who preaches a cause
That's not made, and not based
On the profit you'll receive for telling the world
What line divides you from the sinners
Who sow with the growing believers?
You point, and you judge
Forgetting that your faith is molded by your name
So where am I to find
A voice as pure that's urging me to climb?
There's gotta be more, there's gotta be a pigs
I've joined them and clawed at the ground for my feed
I've seen bloodshed but the wounds still remain
I laughed, I fled, I called, I cursed
I chased from surgeon to surgeon
But nothing has answered deserving faith
You are not alone
In the eye of the darkest storm
We are the lighthouse shining a lamp from the shore to bring your journey home
You are not alone
Use this song to lead you home
We are all that's left of the love that can pierce through the callous
Life you spent unturned
We are the legacy that's sent to bring the answers you hold
You're not alone
If you can hear this song
The battle has been won
Don't go, don't go
I've gotta use your voice light the way back home
'Cause I need to see, I need to breathe 
So much more than my kind is offering
Where am I to find
The voice that keeps urging me to climb?
I need to hear it again or I'll lose sight of land
And be swept past my chance to divide
Falling close to the shadows
Unleash your will to survive
Make every step draw you closer
To be the hero you've always denied
Where is your voice coming fro
Show me a sign I can trust
I need something more to believe in
A beacon or something to merit pressing on
You are not alone
In the eye of the darkest storm
We are the lighthouse shining a lamp from the shore to bring your journey home
You are not alone
Use this song to lead you home
We are all that's left of the love that can pierce through the callous
Life you spent unturned
We are the legacy that's sent to bring the answers that you hold
You're not alone
If you can hear this son
The battle had been won
Spread wide your wings
Let the draft lift you up
You've heard the call of the future flock
You're coming home

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76BjSbTYcVQ​


----------



## Courtjester

*I Would Give Anything I Own*






You sheltered me from harm.
You kept me warm.
You kept me warm.
You gave my life to me.
You set me free.
You set me free.
The finest years I ever knew.
Were all the ones I spent with you.

I would give anything I own.
Give up my life and my heart, my home.
I would give everything I own
Just to have you back again.

You taught me how to love.
And what it’s of,
What it’s of.
You never said too much,
But still you showed the way.
And so I knew
From watching you.
Nobody else can ever know.
The part of me that can’t let go.

I would give anything I own.
Give up my life and my heart, my home.
I would give everything I own
Just to have you back again.
Just to touch you once again.

Is there someone you know
You’re loving them so,
But taking them all for granted?
You may lose them one day.
Someone takes them away
And they’ll never hear the words you have to say.

I would give anything I own.
Give up my life and my heart, my home.
I would give everything I own
just to have you back again.
Everything I own.
My life, my heart, my home.
I’d give everything I own.
My life, my heart, my home.

Every little thing, every little thing – 

Just to have you back again.
Just to hold you.

Anderson Rolim

David Gates & Bread I Would Give Everything I Own #2B video on CastTV Video Search

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

​


----------



## beanlord56

*The Days of the Ring* - Howard Shore feat. Annie Lennox

Lay down your sweet and weary head
Night is falling, you have come to journey's end
Sleep now and dream of the ones who came before
They are calling from across the distant shore
Why do you weep? What are these tears upon your face?
Soon you will see all of your fears will pass away
Safe in my arms, you're only sleeping
What can you see on the horizon?
Why do the white gulls call?
Across the sea, a pale moon rises
The ships have come to carry you home
And all will turn to silver glass
A light on the water, all souls pass
Hope fades into the world of night
Through shadows fallen, out of memory and time
Don't say we have come now to the end
White shores are calling, you and I will meet again
You'll be here in my arms, just sleeping
What can you see on the horizon?
Why do the white gulls call?
Across the sea a pale moon rises
The ships have come to carry you home
And all will turn to silver glass
A light on the water, grey ships pass into the West​


LOTR OST: Days Of The Ring, Ft. Annie Lennox Performing Into The West - YouTube
​


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;ni7NoQXq13k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ni7NoQXq13k[/video]​


----------



## beanlord56

A song I was introduced to through Epic's 2006 hit game Gears of War. *Mad World* - Michael Andrews and Gary Jules (originally by Tears for Fears)
[video=youtube;9vUgcrzB9A8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vUgcrzB9A8&amp;feature=related[/video]​


----------



## beanlord56

Almost a week late, but what the heck.*The Soldier's Song* - Demon Hunter

Through the clouds of fallen ash
A lonely mother's cry
Among the fields of broken glass
The loyal few will arise
Faith now regained
Finding strength within the void
A raging fire ignites
A spark of ever-burning fire
And conviction to fight
Pride be your name
They will spit upon the honor that
You guard with your life
And run and hide in fear
When the threat of death is in sight
Lay down your shame
Armed with resistance and blind to the cost
They say your purpose is mindless and lost
But we don't adhere to the slander they spill
We mourn with your losses and stand for your will
These tears we spill
They haunt us still
The cries of the weak lie quiet in sleep
Beneath our feet
We are the sons of holy wrath
A shining light in the dark
The ones who walk amongst despair
No sign of fear in our hearts
Stand in death's way
Shout out the voice of mindlessness
Open our eyes to the truth
Believe the words that stand the test
Not the slurs of the youth
You're not what they say
Turn over the tables and watch them run
You'll be the weapon they can't outgun

The Soldiers Song by Demon Hunter w/ Lyrics - YouTube​


----------



## Sunny

[video=youtube;DK7W679Onok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DK7W679Onok[/video]


----------



## beanlord56

*Catch Myself Catching Myself* - Underoath

This time I am falling further away
Nothing has changed
Nothing has changed like I said it would
Faster towards the ground
That's where they wait
Where they wait for me and enter my veins
I feel them crawling through my skin
Collecting my nerves that they feed to their children
I swear it has to stop
Plus there is nothing left to give
I'll be the victor
I will destroy them
I want to watch them burn it down
So I can breathe again
Inhale, 'cause after tonight I won't be the same
Exhale and find my feet on the ground
I'm not the same anymore
As I sink down into the floor
And the walls are caving in
And I don't believe in them anymore
Now I try to balance my walk
I am coming down alone
And I have to get them out of my head
One breath at a time
I'll be just fine
'Cause I'll be right on the inside
I'll steady my hands inside of my shell
And wait 'til their backs are turned
Oh, inside of my head
Where they though they would win
But I got them right where I want them
Pushed to either side
I'm burning them alive
I hear them, begging and pleading​Underoath - Disambiguation - Catch Myself Catching Myself - YouTube​


----------



## Bluesman

Billy Joel / Ray charles  ....... Baby Grand


Late at night
When it's dark and cold
I reach out
For someone to hold
When I'm blue
When I'm lonely
She comes through
She's the only one who can
My baby grand
Is all I need

In my time
I've wandered everywhere
Around this world
She would always be there
Any day
Any hour
All it takes
Is the power in my hands
This baby grand's
Been good to me

I've had friends
But they have slipped away
I've had fame
But it doesn't stay
I've made fortunes
Spent them fast enough
As for women
They don't last with just one man
But my baby grand
Will stand by me

They say that no one's gonna play this on the radio
They said the melancholy blues were dead and gone
But only songs like these
Played in minor keys
Keep those memories holding on

I've come far
From the life I've strayed in
I've got scars
From those dives I've played in
Now I'm home
And I'm weary
In my bones
Every dreary one night stand
But my baby grand
Is coming home with me

Ever since this gig began
My baby grand's
Been good to me

Billy Joel,Ray Charles-Baby Grand - YouTube


----------



## Gardening Girl

*The Windmills of your Mind by Noel Harrison

*Round like a circle in a spiral
Like a wheel within a wheel
Never ending on beginning
On an ever-spinning reel
Like a snowball down a mountain
Or a carnival balloon
Like a carousel that's turning
Running rings around the moon
Like a clock whose hands are sweeping
Past the minutes on its face
And the world is like an apple
Whirling silently in space
Like the circles that you find
In the windmills of your mind

Like a tunnel that you follow
To a tunnel of its own
Down a hollow to a cavern
Where the sun has never shone
Like a door that keeps revolving
In a half-forgotten dream
Or the ripples from a pebble
Someone tosses in a stream
Like a clock whose hands are sweeping
Past the minutes on its face
And the world is like an apple
Whirling silently in space
Like the circles that you find
In the windmills of your mind

Keys that jingle in your pocket
Words that jangle in your head
Why did summer go so quickly?
Was it something that I said?
Lovers walk along a shore
And leave their footprints in the sand
Was the sound of distant drumming
Just the fingers of your hand?
Pictures hanging in a hallway
Or the fragment of a song
Half-remembered names and faces
But to whom do they belong?
When you knew that it was over
Were you suddenly aware
That the autumn leaves were turning
To the color of her hair?

Like a circle in a spiral
Like a wheel within a wheel
Never ending or beginning
On an ever-spinning reel
As the images unwind
Like the circles that you find
In the windmills of your mind


----------



## Courtjester

*You’ll Never Walk Alone*






When you walk through a storm,
Hold your head up high
And don’t be afraid of the dark.
At the end of the storm
Is a golden sky
And the sweet silver song of the lark.

Walk on through the wind,
Walk on through the rain,
Though your dreams be tossed and blown.
Walk on walk on with hope in your heart
And you’ll never walk alone,
You’ll never walk alone.

When you walk through a storm,
Hold your head up high
And don’t be afraid of the dark.
At the end of the storm
Is a golden sky
And the sweet silver song of the lark.

Walk on through the wind,
Walk on through the rain,
Though your dreams be tossed and blown.
Walk on walk on with hope in your heart
And you’ll never walk alone,
You’ll never walk.

You’ll never walk,
You’ll never walk alone.

R. Rogers/O. Hammerstein II

You'll Never Walk Alone - Elvis Presley - YouTube​


----------



## Gardening Girl

*"Dance Me To The End Of Love" by Leonard Cohen
*Dance me to your beauty with a burning violin 
Dance me through the panic 'til I'm gathered safely in 
Lift me like an olive branch and be my homeward dove 
Dance me to the end of love 
Dance me to the end of love 
Oh let me see your beauty when the witnesses are gone 
Let me feel you moving like they do in Babylon 
Show me slowly what I only know the limits of 
Dance me to the end of love 
Dance me to the end of love 

Dance me to the wedding now, dance me on and on 
Dance me very tenderly and dance me very long 
We're both of us beneath our love, we're both of us above 
Dance me to the end of love 
Dance me to the end of love 

Dance me to the children who are asking to be born 
Dance me through the curtains that our kisses have outworn 
Raise a tent of shelter now, though every thread is torn 
Dance me to the end of love 

Dance me to your beauty with a burning violin 
Dance me through the panic till I'm gathered safely in 
Touch me with your naked hand or touch me with your glove 
Dance me to the end of love 
Dance me to the end of love 
Dance me to the end of love


----------



## Terry D

*The Sounds of Silence* -- Simon & Garfunkel

Hello darkness, my old friend
I've come to talk with you again
Because a vision softly creeping
Left its seeds while I was sleeping
And the vision planted in my brain
Still remains
Within the sounds of silence

Through restless dreams I walked alone
Narrow streets of cobblestone
'Neath the halo of a street lamp
I turned my collar to the cold and damp
When my eyes were stabbed by the flash of a neon light
It split the night
And touched the sounds of silence

And in the naked light I saw
Ten thousand people, maybe more
People talking without speaking
People hearing without listening
People writing songs that voices never share
No one dared
Disturb the sound of silence

"Fools," said I "you do not know
Silence like a cancer grows
Hear my words that I might teach you
Take my arms that I might reach you"
But my words, like silent raindrops fell
And echoed
In the wells of silence

And the people bowed and prayed
To the neon god they made
And the sign flashed out its warning
In the words it was forming
And the sing said, "The words of the prophets are written on thew subway walls
And tenement halls"
And whispered in the sounds of silence


----------



## Gardening Girl

If (a Picture Paints a Thousand Words) - David Gates (I absolutely love the version sung by Telly Savalas).  

If a picture paints a thousand words,
then why can't I paint you?
The words would never show,
the you I've come to know . . .

If a face could launch a thousand ships,
then where am I to go?
There's no one home but you,
you're all that's left me to . . .

And when my love for life
is running dry,
You come and pour
yourself on me . . .

If a man could be two places at one time,
I'd be with you,
tomorrow and today,
beside you all the way . . .

If the world should stop revolving,
Spinning slowly down to die,
I'd spend the end with you
when the world was through . . .

Then one by one
the stars would all go out . . .
Then you and I
would simply fly away!


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;otl1vgxjBgs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otl1vgxjBgs[/video]​


----------



## beanlord56

*Children of Fire* - Oh, Sleeper

We were born to fight
Here I stand
My breath is baited waiting for the clouds to burst
I plead and scream
"Come what may!"
Dear God, lift me up from this ground of pain
The heat has reached a degree that's bringing me to faint
My faith and sweat have remained to contend the grave
Despite the sting, we're waiting until you bring our fate
We're singing
We are the children of fire
We are the lions
We stayed when all else deserted
Because we were born to fight and fight and fight
I see you tattered and bruised
You're the only ones who remain true
I hear your call through the thick of it all
You've waited so long for the rescue
Our time has come
I'm sweating red
I'm red
It turns from blue, the sky comes unglued
And falls to the earth as my answer
It's so far from rain, the lot will feel pain
As it singes their skin, but for you it will soothe
What descends feels like heaven on my skin
Finally I am free to never breathe again
My body lifts from the ground it was rooted in
And I pass the spark as it races through the rest of them
Ignite the world​
Oh, Sleeper - "Children Of Fire" - YouTube​


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;GZ0Pvslqb_Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZ0Pvslqb_Y[/video]​


----------



## infernalpeach

If You See Her Say Hello - Bob Dylan

If you see her say hello she might be in Tangier
She left here last early spring is living there I hear
Say for me that I'm all right though things get kind of slow
She might think that I've forgotten her don't tell her it isn't so.

We had a falling-out like lovers often will
And to think of how she left that night it still brings me a chill
And though our separation it pierced me to the heart
She still lives inside of me we've never been apart.

If you get close to her kiss her once for me
I always have respected her for doing what she did and getting free
Oh whatever makes her happy I won't stay in the way
Though the bitter taste still lingers on from the night I tried to make her stay

I see a lot of people as I make the rounds
And I hear her name here and there as I go from town to town
And I've never gotten used to it I've just learned to turn it off
Either I'm too sensitive or else I'm getting soft.

Sundown yellow moon I replay the past
I know every scene by heart they all went by so fast
If she's passing back this way I'm not that hard to find
Tell her she can look me up if she's got the time.


----------



## beanlord56

*Transcend* - Hope for the Dying

How dare you spit in the face of God?
This is an all out war
The hatred you preach won't stand any longer
We've come to rectify the years of abuse and pain
The bitter taste endured 'til we can celebrate
Revere the glory of your demise
Your words will not prevail
And we will not stray
The time has come for all the wrongs to be turned into rights
It won't be long
How dare you condemn the name of God?
This is your final chance
For He will send the wicked down for their lies
The pit of destruction awaits, oh deceptive tongue
For your folly, you will pay
The final hour approaches of sorrow and despair
And soon enough, you'll be for death to come
These days will come to an end and so will you
These words you've said depicted a voice that you were never given
Time for reformation has arrived​
Hope For The Dying - Transcend (New Song 2011!!) - YouTube​


----------



## Sunny

[video=youtube;BT69sPIGCaI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BT69sPIGCaI[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;nONSugXVb38]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nONSugXVb38[/video]​


----------



## moderan

Brazil


----------



## Bruno Spatola

All that needs is a Morello-style solo . . . but I say that about everything.

[video=youtube;omQ-7wZTXvI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omQ-7wZTXvI[/video]


----------



## moderan

[video=youtube;vZnuGbCxN0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZnuGbCxN0o[/video]


----------



## beanlord56

Dedicated to my grandfather, who is about to pass. Love you Pops.
EDIT: Pops just passed away this morning. It's hard to believe, and I'm not taking it well. If you're the praying sort, please pray for my family. If not, sympathize/empathize if you can.​*
Meet Me At the Gates* - blessthefall

Breath in softly, take my hand
We're saying goodbye, but this is not the end
Your body's sinking, oh my soul
I'll see you on the other side when it is my turn
The sky will open up
I've waited long to feel your touch
So meet me at the gates
And wash these tears away
On this morning, the music ends
I'm down on my knees by your hospital bed
How can I live when I'm watching you die?
Every breath I take like I can't escape
And I'm too afraid of letting go of you
I found the secret to wash away all this sadness
​
Blessthefall - Meet Me At The Gates - 2011 (Lyrics) - YouTube​


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;dgdv5JVJhHY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgdv5JVJhHY[/video]​


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;w4TO4bnrLWY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4TO4bnrLWY[/video]

1:25 to the end always gets me going


----------



## beanlord56

*The Awakening* - War of Ages

Eyes blind to the death of the Church, the fabrication of truth
Burn the banner you call love and open your eyes
You've awakened the warriors
March, for we are the elite
Our altars are stained with blood
Here we are in the fight of our lives
Why won't you listen?
We bring the angel of death
God, I'm on my knees, suffering
Is this all I am?
Please, fill my pain, lift me up
And draw me close to your heart
How could I fail you once again?
Your love is what sustains me
Here lies another empty tomb is what you preach
Fear the very thing you created, yet you're still blind
Death to those who bear the mark, life to those who choose to fight
As we gather in your presence
God, I'm on my knees, suffering
Is this all I am?
Please, fill my pain, lift me up
And draw me close to your heart
How could I fail you once again?
Your love is what sustains me​(HD w/ Lyrics) The Awakening - War of Ages - Arise & Conquer - YouTube​


----------



## Courtjester

beanlord56 said:


> Dedicated to my grandfather, who is about to pass. Love you Pops.
> EDIT: Pops just passed away this morning. It's hard to believe, and I'm not taking it well. If you're the praying sort, please pray for my family. If not, sympathize/empathize if you can.​


My thoughts and prayers are with you and your granddad on the other side of the veil of consciousness that separates our two world. He sends you the following message:

_The Sailing Ship – An Allegory_​ 
Imagine in your mind’s eye, if you can, a sailing ship. After a long break on dry land it is getting ready to once again enter into the freedom of the oceans. It reveals great beauty and strength, as well as joy, as it opens its snowy white sails and offers them to the morning breeze. You are one of those left behind at the shore; sadly you watch the ship’s departure until all you can see of it is a speck of white cloud on the horizon where the sea meets the sky. A mournful voice close by says: ‘Ah, it’s gone!’ 

During the coming days you keep on wondering to yourself: ‘Where did the ship go?’ Finally, you come to the conclusion that this does not really matter because you know that wherever the ship may be now, it will be still as beautiful as it ever was and its mast and hull will be just as strong as when it left your shore. At that, as if in a dream, you sense that a voice is calling to you from some distant shore: ‘It has arrived safely. It’s here!’

Death is similar. Nothing changes with physical death. We remain the same one we always were. Our feelings and desire are unchanged. All we have done is shedding our physical body like a worn out overcoat. Eternity is here and now and everywhere. Each moment we spend on the Earth plane and all other words is an integral part of eternity. Any loss on our present level of life is the spirit world’s gain. On the other side of the veil of consciousness each death in our world is always a happy event, because one of us is reborn into the full awareness of their true reality and therefore a homecoming. We are eternal beings of light. There is no death and we cannot die. It’s just that sometimes we gather our experiences, so that we may learn from them and grow, in different worlds – that’s all.
Roger Carswell
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’
​
​


----------



## Courtjester

‘Non, je ne regrette rien!’ Edith Piaf
Edith Piaf - Non, je ne regrette rien (1961) - YouTube ​


----------



## WDLady

[video=youtube_share;qHm9MG9xw1o]http://youtu.be/qHm9MG9xw1o[/video]
*
Secrets by OneRepublic*

I need another story
Something to get off my chest
My life gets kinda boring
Need something that I can confess
'Til all my sleeves are stained red

From all the truth that I've said
Come by it honestly I swear
Thought you saw me wink, no
I've been on the brink, so

Tell me what you want to hear
Something that will light those ears
Sick of all the insincere
So I'm gonna give all my secrets away

This time, don't need another perfect lie
Don't care if critics ever jump in line
I'm gonna give all my secrets away

My God, amazing how we got this far
It's like we're chasing all those stars
Who's driving shiny big black cars
And everyday I see the news
All the problems that we could solve

And when a situation rises
Just write it into an album
Singing straight, too cold
I don't really like my flow, no, so

Tell me what you want to hear
Something that will light those ears
Sick of all the insincere
So I'm gonna give all my secrets away

This time, don't need another perfect lie
Don't care if critics ever jump in line
I'm gonna give all my secrets away

Oh, got no reason, got no shame
Got no family I can blame
Just don't let me disappear
I'ma tell you everything

So tell me what you want to hear
Something that will light those ears
Sick of all the insincere
So I'm gonna give all my secrets away

This time, don't need another perfect lie
Don't care if critics ever jump in line
I'm gonna give all my secrets away

So tell me what you want to hear
Something that will light those ears
Sick of all the insincere
So I'm gonna give all my secrets away

This time, don't need another perfect lie
Don't care if critics never jump in line
I'm gonna give all my secrets away
All my secrets away, all my secrets away​


----------



## justbishop

I'm not one for choosing favorites when it comes to music, but I'm currently obsessed with this:

Eisley "The Valley" Official Music Video - YouTube
(sorry, couldn't find an embed code on the iPad YouTube app)

*The Valley - Eisley*

Real heart breaker, come and take me
To the real heartache that everyone's talking 'bout
You see me then you don't
But get it right, I don't believe in magic

Fire kites drifting through the skies
Up on high I see it all the time
And from the tip top of every mountain view
From the roof I spy on room to room

Take me home, I walk the night in the valley
Oh, oh, oh, 'til everything is fine

I walked all night and typically that's fine
But I might try sleeping for a bit
Tell me why you know the things you do
And how'd you get there? To be there it must be great for you

Take me home, I walk the night in the valley
Oh, oh, oh, 'til everything is fine
Oh, take me home, I walk the night in the valley
Oh, oh, oh, 'til everything is fine

I don't see everything as right, it's not right
I don't see everything as right and wrong, it's so wrong
But I don't see everything as wrong

Take me home, I walk the night in the valley
Oh, oh, oh, 'til everything is fine
Oh, take me home, I walk the night in the valley
Oh, oh, oh, 'til everything is fine

'Til everything is fine, 'til everything is fine
'Til everything is fine, 'til everything is fine


----------



## WDLady

[video=youtube_share;CTAud5O7Qqk]http://youtu.be/CTAud5O7Qqk[/video]

*Float On by Modes Mouse*

I backed my car into a cop car the other day. 
Well he just drove off, sometimes life's OK. 
I ran my mouth off a bit too much, oh what did I say? 
Well you just laughed it off, it was all OK. 

And we'll all float on OK. And we'll all float on OK. 
And we'll all float on OK. And we'll all float on anyway. 

Well, a fake Jamaican took every last dime with that scam. 
It was worth it just to learn some sleight of hand. 
Bad news comes, don't you worry even when it lands. 
Good news will work its way to all them plans. 
We both got fired on exactly the same day. 
Well we'll float on, good news is on the way.

And we'll all float on OK. And we'll all float on OK. 
And we'll all float on OK. And we'll all float on. 
Alright already, we'll all float on. 
No don't you worry. We'll all float on. 
Alright, already. We'll all float on. 
Alright, don't worry. We'll all float on. 

And we'll all float on.
Alright already, we'll all float on.
Alright, don't worry even if things end up a bit too heavy.
We'll all float on.

Alright already, we'll all float on. 
Alright already, we'll all float on OK. 
Don't worry, we'll all float on. 
Even if things get heavy, we'll all float on. 
Alright already, we'll all float on alright. 
Don't you worry, we'll all float on. 
We'll all float on.​


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;9HF63XNES2I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HF63XNES2I[/video]


----------



## Intel

This is a powerful rap song. I know a lot of people dismiss rap on here but there are a lot of great lyricists around. Give this one a try.

[video=youtube;cwlIdSmH3c8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwlIdSmH3c8&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## JosephB

_The Mightiest of Guns_: A.A. Bondy.

[video=youtube;QJxNI0apIyw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJxNI0apIyw[/video]


----------



## WDLady

<b>[video=youtube_share;acgvRle07GI]http://youtu.be/acgvRle07GI[/video]
*
"Breaking The Habit"*

  Memories consume
Like opening the wound
I'm picking me apart again
You all assume
I'm safe here in my room
Unless I try to start again

I don't want to be the one
The battles always choose
'Cause inside I realize
That I'm the one confused

I don't know what's worth fighting for
Or why I have to scream.
I don't know why I instigate
And say what I don't mean.
I don't know how I got this way
I know it's not alright.
So I'm breaking the habit,
I'm breaking the habit
Tonight

Clutching my cure
I tightly lock the door
I try to catch my breath again
I hurt much more
Than anytime before
I had no options left again

I'll paint it on the walls
'Cause I'm the one that falls
I'll never fight again
And this is how it ends

I don't know what's worth fighting for
Or why I have to scream
But now I have some clarity
to show you what I mean
I don't know how I got this way
I'll never be alright
So, I'm breaking the habit
I'm breaking the habit 
I’m breaking the habit 
Tonight  ​


----------



## Sunny

[video=youtube;kxwsu8JfvVU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxwsu8JfvVU&amp;ob=av2e[/video]

*"Running Away"

*I don't want you to give it all up
And leave your own life collecting dust
And I don't want you to feel sorry for me
You never gave us a chance to be
And I don't need you to be by my side
To tell me that everything's alright
I just wanted you to tell me the truth
You know I'd do that for you
So why are you running away?
Why are you running away?
Cause I did enough to show you that I
Was willing to give and sacrifice
And I was the one who was lifting you up
When you thought your life had had enough
And when I get close, you turn away
There's nothing that I can do or say
So now I need you to tell me the truth
You know I'd do that for you
So why are you running away?
Why are you running away?
Is it me, is it you
Nothing that I can do
To make you change your mind
Is it me, is it you
Nothing that I can do
Is it a waste of time?
Is it me, is it you
Nothing that I can do
To make you change your mind
So why are you running away?
Why are you running away?
...What is it I've got to say...
So why are you running away?
...To make you admit you're afraid...
Why are you running away?


----------



## beanlord56

*Eyes Wide Open *- Sleeping Giant (feat. Frankie Palmeri of Emmure)

They try to silence my voice
They try to hold me down
But I’m still screaming out
You better pray!
They call me fanatic cause I can stand on my own
I speak revivalist
I got this fire shut up in my bones
They call me fanatic
And all the church doors, they stay closed because I testify
They preach sermons but still don’t know
The fanatical forerunner
I prepare the way
I speak a message of truth
Take heed; I mean what I say
You better pray
So hide yourself in the darkness
Keep your prayers to yourselves
Because any fool can pray just to get recognized by someone else.
The secret life of fanatics, they can stand on their own
Because they recognize the church doors stay closed
We pray with our eyes open
To see the victims of injustice
I’m not just one man; all Heaven stands with me
I've got a message for the world
It’s not just us
You better pray


[video=youtube;qYcX3nUktaY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYcX3nUktaY[/video]​


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;lwsgMzZl3PI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwsgMzZl3PI[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;4WaehdU7080]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WaehdU7080[/video]​


----------



## beanlord56

*I Celebrate the Day *- Relient K

With this Christmas' wishes missed
The point I could convey
If only I could find the words to say to let you know
How much you've touched my life
Because here is where you're finding me
In the exact same place as New Year's Eve
From he lack of my persistence
We're less than half as close as I want to be
The first time that you opened your eyes
Did you realize that you would be me Savior?
The first breath that left your lips
Did you know that it would change this world forever?
So this Christmas I'll compare
The things I felt in prior years
To what this midnight made so clear
That you have to meet me here
To look back and think that this baby would one day save me
The hope that you give that you were born so that I might really live
I celebrate the day that you were born to die so I could one day pray for you to save my life

Relient K - I Celebrate The Day - YouTube​


----------



## Rusty Nail

*A change is gonna come*  Sam Cooke

I was born by the river in a little tent
Oh and just like the river I've been running ever since
It's been a long, a long time coming
But I know a change gonna come, oh yes it will


 It's been too hard living but I'm afraid to die'
Cause I don't know what's up there beyond the sky
It's been a long, a long time coming
But I know a change gonna come, oh yes it will


I go to the movie and I go downtown
Somebody keep telling me, "Don't hang around"
It's been a long, a long time coming
But I know a change gonna come, oh yes it will

Then I go to my brother
And I say, "Brother, help me please"
But he winds up knockin' me
Back down on my knees

Oh there been times that I thought I couldn't last for long
But now I think I'm able to carry on
It's been a long, a long time coming
But I know a change gonna come, oh yes it will


There's a version by Seal as well, but I prefer Sam Cooke's.  It's helped get me through some of the low times in my life.


----------



## justbishop

I just wrote a scene that was heavily inspired by this song:

Anberlin - Inevitable 

Do you remember when we were just kids?
And cardboard boxes took us miles from what we would miss
School yard conversations taken to heart
And laughter took the place of everything we knew we were now

I wanna break every clock
The hands of time could never move again
We could stay in this moment (Stay in this moment)
For the rest of our lives
Is it over now? Hey, hey is it over now?

I wanna be your last first kiss that you'll ever have
I wanna be your last first kiss

Amazing how life turns out the way that it does
We end up hurting the worst, the only ones we really love

I wanna break every clock
The hands of time could never move again
We could stay in this moment (Stay in this moment)
For the rest of our lives
Is it over now? Hey, hey is it over now?

I wanna be your last first kiss that you'll ever have
I wanna be your last first kiss

Is it over now? Hey, hey is it over now?
Is it over now? Hey, hey it's not over now

I wanna be your last first kiss that you'll ever have
(That you'll ever have)
I wanna be your last first love (That you'll ever love)
Lying here beside me with arms and eyes open wide
I wanna be your last first kiss for all time


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;Y7zMDjZ8gvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7zMDjZ8gvQ[/video]​


----------



## themooresho

This song seems to apply to everything in some way or another.  Not sure why.  It has always heavily influenced my outlook on life.


*"Natural Science"*

_[1. Tide Pools]_

When the ebbing tide retreats
Along the rocky shoreline
It leaves a trail of tidal pools
In a short-lived galaxy
Each microcosmic planet
A complete society

A simple kind mirror
To reflect upon our own
All the busy little creatures
Chasing out their destinies
Living in their pools
They soon forget about the sea...

Wheels within wheels in a spiral array
A pattern so grand and complex
Time after time we lose sight of the way
Our causes can't see their effects

_[2. Hyperspace]_

A quantum leap forward
In time and in space
The universe learned to expand

The mess and the magic
Triumphant and tragic
A mechanized world out of hand

Computerized clinic
For superior cynics
Who dance to a synthetic band

In their own image
Their world is fashioned
No wonder they don't understand

_[3. Permanent Waves]_

Science, like nature
Must also be tamed
With a view towards its preservation
Given the same
State of integrity
It will surely serve us well

Art as expression
Not as market campaigns
Will still capture our imaginations
Given the same
State of integrity
It will surely help us along

The most endangered species
The honest man
Will still survive annihilation
Forming a world
State of integrity
Sensitive, open and strong

Wave after wave will flow with the tide
And bury the world as it does
Tide after tide will flow and recede
Leaving life to go on as it was...


----------



## WDLady

[video=youtube_share;1lyu1KKwC74]http://youtu.be/1lyu1KKwC74[/video]

'Cause it's a bittersweet symphony, this life
Trying to make ends meet
You're a slave to money then you die
I'll take you down the only road I've ever been down
You know the one that takes you to the places
where all the veins meet yeah,

No change, I can change
I can change, I can change
But I'm here in my mold
I am here in my mold
But I'm a million different people
from one day to the next
I can't change my mold
No, no, no, no, no

Well I never prayed
But tonight I'm on my knees yeah
I need to hear some sounds that recognize the pain in me, yeah
I let the melody shine, let it cleanse my mind, I feel free now
But the airways are clean and there's nobody singing to me now

No change, I can change
I can change, I can change
But I'm here in my mold
I am here in my mold
And I'm a million different people
from one day to the next
I can't change my mold
No, no, no, no, no
I can't change
I can't change

'Cause it's a bittersweet symphony, this life
Trying to make ends meet
Try to find some money then you die
I'll take you down the only road I've ever been down
You know the one that takes you to the places
where all the things meet yeah

You know I can change, I can change
I can change, I can change
But I'm here in my mold
I am here in my mold
And I'm a million different people
from one day to the next
I can't change my mold
No, no, no, no, no

I can't change my mold
no, no, no, no, no,
I can't change
Can't change my body,
no, no, no

I'll take you down the only road I've ever been down
I'll take you down the only road I've ever been down
Been down
Ever been down
Ever been down
Ever been down
Ever been down
Have you ever been down?
Have you've ever been down?        ​


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;cv2mjAgFTaI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cv2mjAgFTaI[/video]​


----------



## Our_Pneuma

The imagery from this song is absolutely stunning. 
                      Enjoy!

*Old Soul Song (For The New World Order) 

                    by Bright Eyes

*Gray light, new day leaks through the window
An old soul song comes on the alarm clock radio
We walk the forty blocks to the middle
Of the place we heard that everything would be
And there were barricades to keep us off the street
But the crowd kept pushing forward
Till they swallowed the police
Ya they went wild

We left before the dust had time to settle 
Now all the broken glass swept off the avenue
And on the way home held your camera like a bible
Just wishing so bad that it held some kind of truth
And I stood nervous next to you in the dark room 
You dropped the paper in the water
And it all begins to bloom
Ya they go wild

And just when I get so lonesome I cant speak
I see some flowers on the hillside
Like a wall of new TVs
Ya they go wild


----------



## Our_Pneuma

*"Jesus / Jesus Christ"

by Brand New

*Jesus Christ, that's a pretty face
The kind you'd find on someone I could save
If they don't put me away
Well, it'll be a miracle

Do you believe you're missin' out
That everything good is happening somewhere else?
But with nobody in your bed
The night's hard to get through

And I will die all alone
And when I arrive I won't know anyone

Well, Jesus Christ, I'm alone again
So what did you do those three days you were dead?
'cause this problem's gonna last more than the weekend.

Well, Jesus Christ, I'm not scared to die,
I'm a little bit scared of what comes after
Do I get the gold chariot?
Do I float through the ceiling?

Do I divide and fall apart?
'cause my bright is too slight to hold back all my dark
And the ship went down in sight of land
And at the gates does Thomas ask to see my hands

I know you're coming in the night like a thief
But I've had some time, O Lord, to hone my lying technique
I know you think that I'm someone you can trust
But I'm scared I'll get scared and I swear I'll try to nail you back up

So do you think that we could work out a sign
So I'll know it's you and that it's over so I won't even try

I know you're coming for the people like me
But we all got wood and nails
And we turn out hate in factories
We all got wood and nails
And we turn out hate in factories
We all got wood and nails
And we sleep inside of this machine 


Brand New - Jesus - Official unreleased music video - YouTube


----------



## WDLady

[video=youtube_share;t5Sd5c4o9UM]http://youtu.be/t5Sd5c4o9UM[/video]

*E.T. (featuring Kanye West) by Kate Perry*

[Kanye West - Verse 1]

I got a dirty mind I got filthy ways
I'm tryna bathe my eyy in your milky way
I'm a legend I'm irreverent I'll be reverend
I'll be so faaaaa-ar up
We dont give a fuuuh-uh-uck
Welcome to the danger zone
Step into the fantasy
You are not invited to the other side of sanity
They callin me an alien a big headed astronaut
Maybe its because yo boy Yeezy get ass a lot

[Katy Perry]

You're so hypnotizing
Could you be the devil
Could you be an angel

Your touch magnetizing
Feels like I am floating
Leaves my body glowing

They say be afraid
You're not like the others
Futuristic lover
Different DNA
They don't understand you

Your from a whole other world
A different dimension
You open my eyes
And I'm ready to go
Lead me into the light

Kiss me, ki-ki-kiss me
Infect me with your love and
Fill me with your poison

Take me, ta-ta-take me
Wanna be a victim
Ready for abduction

Boy, you're an alien
Your touch so foreign
It's supernatural
Extraterrestrial

Your so supersonic
Wanna feel your powers
Stun me with your lasers
Your kiss is cosmic
Every move is magic

Your from a whole other world
A different dimension
You open my eyes
And I'm ready to go
Lead me into the light

Kiss me, ki-ki-kiss me
Infect me with your love and
Fill me with your poison

Take me, ta-ta-take me
Wanna be a victim
Ready for abduction

Boy, you're an alien
Your touch so foreign
It's supernatural
Extraterrestrial

There is this transcendental, on another level
boy, you're my lucky star
  I wanna walk on your wave length
and be there when you vibrate
for you I risk it all

[Kanye West - Verse 2]

I know a bar out in mars
Where they driving spaceships instead of cars
Cop a prada space suit about the stars
Getting stupid hah straight up out the jars
Pockets on shrek, rockets on deck
Tell me whats next? Alien sex.
Imma disrobe you
Then Imma probe you
See I abducted you
So I tell you what to do

[Katy Perry]

Kiss me, ki-ki-kiss me
Infect me with your love and
Fill me with your poison

Take me, ta-ta-take me
Wanna be a victim
Ready for abduction

Boy, you're an alien
Your touch so foreign
It's supernatural
Extraterrestrial

Extraterrestrial
Extraterrestrial

Boy, you're an alien
Your touch so foreign
It's supernatural
Extraterrestrial​


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;J4fNGHKX5XE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4fNGHKX5XE[/video]​


----------



## beanlord56

*Upside Down Kingdom *- As I Lay Dying

Many choose to find their hope in the thoughts of the afterlife
When there is none to be found right here before we die
So I know the feeling of helplessness
When we are just taught to wait here
Wait here for death
Wait for this suffering end
We are not forgotten
For a kingdom is offered beyond that of golden streets
We can now represent what will one day be complete
Simplicity is not a curse where strength is humbled and powerless rise
This is a kingdom born upside down
This is a kingdom where the broken are crowned
Wait here for death
The blessings of excess are only a burden on us
It is a broken system where we just wait for death
It is a broken system where suffering can never end
If helplessness is our system, then we're better off upside down

As I lay Dying - Upside Down Kingdom - YouTube


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;e4EqjvnWfRM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4EqjvnWfRM[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;UKFzHEUUAxM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKFzHEUUAxM[/video]​


----------



## dale

[video=youtube;9y2MyMqVD0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9y2MyMqVD0E[/video]


----------



## moderan

Seasonal favorite...really unexpectedly tasteful guitarwork
[video=youtube;u6LszQ9UVIM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6LszQ9UVIM[/video]


----------



## moderan

Another:
[video=youtube;o2-LYd4cb7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2-LYd4cb7Q[/video]


----------



## moderan

And the third:
[video=youtube_share;EtvVP1u9RfE]http://youtu.be/EtvVP1u9RfE[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;HqPiMmaKsW0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqPiMmaKsW0[/video]

That's the only song I even have related to Christmas :dread:


----------



## beanlord56

[video=youtube;M1-vMm9QmP0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1-vMm9QmP0[/video]


----------



## WDLady

<b>[video=youtube_share;RcmKbTR--iA]http://youtu.be/RcmKbTR--iA[/video]
*
Far East Movement "Rocketeer*"

Here we go, come with me,
There's a world out there that we should see,
Take my hand, close your eyes
With you right here, I'm a rocketeer

Let's fly, fly, fly, flyyy.
Up, up, here we go, go. [2x]
Let's fly, fly, fly, flyyy.
Up, up, here we go, go.
Where we stop nobody knows [knows],

Where we go we don't need roads [roads],
Where we stop nobody knows [knows],
To the stars if you really want it,
Got, got a jetpack with your name on it,
Above the clouds in the atmosphere [phere],
Just say the words and we outta here [outta here],
Hold my hand if you feelin' scared [scared],
We flyin' up, up outta here.

[Chorus]
Here we go, come with me,
There's a world out there that we should see,
Take my hand, close your eyes,
With you right here, I'm a rocketeer,

Let's fly, fly, fly, flyy.
Up, up here we go, go. [2x]
Let's fly, fly, fly, flyy.
Up, up here we go, go. [Here we go]
Where we stop nobody knows [knows],

Baby we can stay fly like a G6,
Shop the streets of Tokyo get your fly kicks,
Girl you always on my mind,
Got my head up in the sky,
And I'm never looking down feelin' priceless, yeah,
Where we at, only few have known
Go on the next level, Super Mario
I hope this works out, Cardio,
Til' then let's fly, Geronimo.

[Chorus]
Here we go, come with me,
There's a world out there that we should see,
Take my hand, close your eyes,
With you right here, I'm a rocketeer,

Let's fly, [Yo]
Nah I never been in space before,
But I never seen a face like yours,
You make me feel like I could touch the planets,
You want the moon, girl watch me grab it,
See I never seen the stars this close,
You got me stuck off the way you glow,
I'm like, oh, oh, oh, oh
I'm like, oh, oh, oh, oh,

[Chorus]
Here we go, Come with me,
There's a world out there that we should see,
Take my hand, close your eyes,
With you right here, I'm a rocketeer,
Let's fly, fly, fly, flyy.
Up, up here we go, go. [2x]
Let's fly, fly, fly, flyy.
Up, up here we go, go. [2x]
Where we stop nobody knows, knows, knows.​


----------



## IanMGSmith

[video=youtube;3YfNFR6gh2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YfNFR6gh2E[/video]

*Kip Moore - Somethin' 'Bout A Truck 
*
Something about a truck in a farmer’s field
A no trespass sign, you got time to kill
Nobody’s gonna get hurt, so what’s the big deal
Something about a truck in a farmer’s field
Something about beer sitting on ice
After a long hard day makes it taste just right
On that dropped tailgate on a summer night
Something about beer sitting on ice
Something about a girl in a red sundress
With an ice cold beer pressed against her lips
In that farmer’s field, will make a boy a man
Something about a girl in a red sundress
Something about a kiss that’s gonna lead to more
On that dropped tailgate, back behind the corn
The most natural thing, you’ve ever felt before
Something about a kiss that’s gonna lead to more
Something about a truck in a field
And a girl in a red sundress with an ice cold beer to her lips
Begging for another kiss
Something about you and me and the birds and the bees
And Lord have mercy it’s a beautiful thing
Ain’t nothing about it luck, something about a truck
Something about a creek around 2 am
After a few of those beers you wanna dive on in
You don’t need no clothes, just hang em on a limb
Something about a creek around 2 am
Something about a truck in a field
And a girl in a red sundress with an ice cold beer to her lips
Begging for another kiss
Something about you and me and the birds and the bees
And Lord have mercy it’s a beautiful thing
Ain’t nothing about it luck, something about a truck
Ain’t nothing about it luck, something about a truck 

_Songwriters: DAN COUCH, KIPLING MOORE
_


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;yAllNlIc_eg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAllNlIc_eg&feature=related[/video]​


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;G5MHNvOVl8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5MHNvOVl8Y[/video]


----------



## beanlord56

I love music from Hans Zimmer. I love Batman. Put the two together and...

[video=youtube;ON_FyigwU1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ON_FyigwU1o&amp;feature=related[/video][video=youtube;6FnGS5Ufc1A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FnGS5Ufc1A&amp;feature=related[/video]

They're the same song, but it surpassed YouTube's time limit.


----------



## IanMGSmith

[video=youtube;zIbPOmho5Hk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIbPOmho5Hk&amp;feature=related[/video]

Kip Moore - Hey Pretty Girl 

Hey pretty girl, won't you look my way
Love's in the air tonight
Bet you could make this ol' boy stay
Hey pretty girl, won't you look my way
Hey pretty girl, can I have this dance
And the next one after that
Gonna make your mind there's a real good chance
Hey pretty girl, can I have this chance
Hey pretty girl, it feels so right
Just like it's meant to be
All wrapped up in my arms so tight
Hey pretty girl, it feels so right
Life's a lonely, winding ride
Better have the right one by your side
Happiness don't drag its feet
Time moves faster than anything
Hey pretty girl, wanna take you home
My momma's gonna love you
She'll make me sleep on the couch, I know
But hey pretty girl, wanna take you home
Hey pretty girl, lets build some dreams
A house on a piece of land
Plant some roots and some apple trees
Hey pretty girl, lets build some dreams
Life's a lonely, winding ride
Better have the right one by your side
Happiness don't drag its feet
Time moves faster than anything
Hey pretty girl, you did so good
Our baby's got your eyes
And a fighters heart like I knew she would
Hey pretty girl, you did so good
Hey pretty girl when I see the light
When it's my time to go
I'm gonna thank the Lord for a real good life
Pretty little girl and a beautiful wife


----------



## Dramatism

The Ballad of Mona Lisa by Panic! At The Disco.  *

She paints her fingers with a close precision
He starts to notice empty bottles of gin
And takes a moment to assess the sins she’s paid for

A lonely speaker in a conversation
Her words were swimming through his ears again
There's nothing wrong with just a taste of what you've paid for

Say what you mean
Tell me I'm right
And let the sun rain down on me
Give me a sign
I want to believe

Woah, Mona Lisa,
You're guaranteed to run this town
Woah, Mona Lisa,
I'd pay to see you frown

He senses something, call it desperation
Another dollar, another day
And if she had the proper words to say,
She would tell him
But she'd have nothing left to sell him

Say what you mean
Tell me I'm right
And let the sun rain down on me
Give me a sign
I want to believe

Woah, Mona Lisa,
You're guaranteed to run this town
Woah, Mona Lisa,
I'd pay to see you frown

Mona Lisa wear me out
Pleased to please ya
Mona Lisa wear me out

Say what you mean
Tell me I'm right
And let the sun rain down on me
Give me a sign
I want to believe

Woah, Mona Lisa,
You're guaranteed to run this town
Woah, Mona Lisa,
I'd pay to see you frown

Say what you mean
Tell me I'm right
And let the sun rain down on me
Give me a sign
I want to believe

There's nothing wrong with just a taste of what you've paid for

*[video=youtube;gOgpdp3lP8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOgpdp3lP8M&amp;ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## CFFTB

_
So on we go
His welfare is my concern
No burden is he to bear, we'll get there
For I know he would not encumber me
He ain't heavy, he's my brother

_​_                                                                           Marcus Congleton



_It's a great old song. Seek it out & enjoy the rest of it.


----------



## luckyscars

Desolation Row
by Bob Dylan

They're selling postcards of the hanging
They're painting the passports brown
The beauty parlor is filled with sailors
The circus is in town
Here comes the blind commissioner
They've got him in a trance
One hand is tied to the tight-rope walker
The other is in his pants
And the riot squad they're restless
They need somewhere to go
As Lady and I look out tonight
From Desolation Row.

Cinderella, she seems so easy
"It takes one to know one," she smiles
And puts her hands in her back pockets
Bette Davis style
And in comes Romeo, he's moaning
"You belong to Me I Believe"
And someone says, "You're in the wrong place, my friend
You better leave"
And the only sound that's left
After the ambulances go
Is Cinderella sweeping up
On Desolation Row.

Now the moon is almost hidden
The stars are beginning to hide
The fortunetelling lady
Has even taken all her things inside
All except for Cain and Abel
And the hunchback of Notre Dame
Everybody is making love
Or else expecting rain
And the Good Samaritan, he's dressing
He's getting ready for the show
He's going to the carnival tonight
On Desolation Row.
Now Ophelia, she's 'neath the window
For her I feel so afraid
On her twenty-second birthday
She already is an old maid
To her, death is quite romantic
She wears an iron vest
Her profession's her religion
Her sin is her lifelessness
And though her eyes are fixed upon
Noah's great rainbow
She spends her time peeking
Into Desolation Row.

Einstein, disguised as Robin Hood
With his memories in a trunk
Passed this way an hour ago
With his friend, a jealous monk
He looked so immaculately frightful
As he bummed a cigarette
Then he went off sniffing drainpipes
And reciting the alphabet
You would not think to look at him
But he was famous long ago
For playing the electric violin
On Desolation Row.

Dr. Filth, he keeps his world
Inside of a leather cup
But all his sexless patients
They're trying to blow it up
Now his nurse, some local loser
She's in charge of the cyanide hole
And she also keeps the cards that read
"Have Mercy on His Soul"
They all play on penny whistles
You can hear them blow
If you lean your head out far enough
From Desolation Row.
Across the street they've nailed the curtains
They're getting ready for the feast
The Phantom of the Opera
In a perfect image of a priest
They're spoonfeeding Casanova
To get him to feel more assured
Then they'll kill him with self-confidence
After poisoning him with words
And the Phantom's shouting to skinny girls
"Get outa here if you don't know"
Casanova is just being punished for going
To Desolation Row.

At midnight all the agents
And the superhuman crew
Come out and round up everyone
That knows more than they do
Then they bring them to the factory
Where the heart-attack machine
Is strapped across their shoulders
And then the kerosene
Is brought down from the castles
By insurance men who go
Check to see that nobody is escaping
To Desolation Row.

Praise be to Nero's Neptune
The Titanic sails at dawn
Everybody's shouting
"Which side are you on ?"
And Ezra Pound and T. S. Eliot
Fighting in the captain's tower
While calypso singers laugh at them
And fishermen hold flowers
Between the windows of the sea
Where lovely mermaids flow
And nobody has to think too much
About Desolation Row.
Yes, I received your letter yesterday
About the time the door knob broke
When you asked me how I was doing
Was that some kind of joke ?
All these people that you mention
Yes, I know them, they're quite lame
I had to rearrange their faces
And give them all another name
Right now I can't read too good
Dont send me no more letters no
Not unless you mail them
From Desolation Row.


----------



## Sunny

If you watch this video, there is a little swearing. 

[video=youtube;0SCYoNUk7G0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SCYoNUk7G0[/video]


----------



## beanlord56

*Endseekers *- Oh, Sleeper

Pry your eyes and behold our captain
Rally 'round his feet
As he controls his captive
Bring him to his knees
I said behold our captain
Rally 'round his feet
Calling the bold to stand and
Make the coward bleed
Strain your chords
Push this chant through the discord
Lift your gall to an end seeking valor
We're bred to abound
Through the years of our beating pulses
Stood contending the skins they indwell
"So long all you children"
Don't go, we're almost there
"The road is not yet coming to an end"
What do my eyes perceive
It's so contrary to the promise that secured us
Because now you're nowhere to be found
You can't just up and leave
Abandonment is the thumbprint
Of that cur who just hit the ground
You led us straight to Hell
This is Hell
Make my grave or animate my veins
"So long you children" were the last words that you said
And now my bones just keep bending to reach for an end
You said, "Brace yourself when the air grows thick
And brace yourself when the world constricts
And brace yourself for what will come next"

[video=youtube;OE6rrDEnm4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OE6rrDEnm4c&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Courtjester

*Farewell Angelina*

*Farewell Angelina*
The bells of the crown
Are being stolen by bandits
I must follow the sound
The triangle tingles
And the trumpet play slow
Farewell Angelina
The sky is on fire
And I must go.

There's no need for anger
There's no need for blame
There's nothing to prove
Ev'rything's still the same
Just a table standing empty
By the edge of the sea
Farewell Angelina
The sky is trembling
And I must leave.

The jacks and queens
Have forsaken the courtyard
Fifty-two gypsies
Now file past the guards
In the space where the deuce
And the ace once ran wild
Farewell Angelina
The sky is folding
I'll see you in a while.

See the cross-eyed pirates sitting
Perched in the sun
Shooting tin cans
With a sawed-off shotgun
And the neighbors they clap
And they cheer with each blast
Farewell Angelina
The sky's changing color
And I must leave fast.

King Kong, little elves
On the rooftoops they dance
Valentino-type tangos
While the make-up man's hands
Shut the eyes of the dead
Not to embarrass anyone
Farewell Angelina
The sky is embarrassed
And I must be gone.

The machine guns are roaring
The puppets heave rocks
The fiends nail time bombs
To the hands of the clocks
Call me any name you like
I will never deny it
Farewell Angelina
The sky is erupting
I must go where it's quiet.

Bob Dylan

Sung by Joan Baez in this video:

Joan baez - Farewell Angelina - - YouTube
​


----------



## Gallowglass

Runrig - One Thing.

[video=youtube;znAuGKru-wM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znAuGKru-wM[/video]

Lay down beside me and question my faith,
Or hold me with all the love we have made.
Share all your secrets, or hide them away.
It's not going to change a thing.


----------



## beanlord56

*Malevolence* - A Plea for Purging

Who do you think you are and what have you become?
I have barely recognized your face for so long
What do you think they say and what have you portrayed?
I can barely recognize your face 
It started with just a taste
It was just a game
But you bought your lies with the soul you once had
You've created a monster
A modern day Jekyll and Hyde
You're not the same as you once were
Still not sure you're even inside
Do you even know your own name?
Satisfy or be satisfied
Eat it up now 'cause you've dug yourself in too deep
Does it taste good?
Do they taste good?
Was it worth it?
Are they worth it now?
You've created a monster
Oh God, what have we done?
We created a monster
What have we done?
We created a monster
A monster

The video is hilarious, by the way.
[video=youtube;H1lEeYqWGvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1lEeYqWGvs[/video]


----------



## beanlord56

*A War Inside *- We Came As Romans

The devil on my shoulder tells me he's proud of me
That it takes a real man to look out for himself and no one else
I don't want to believe that
But sometimes it's easier to just stay silent
I wish I knew how to speak out
I never had a problem with words
But only when talking to someone else
There's a war inside me that's all my own
And I need to talk like a king to keep myself afloat
But how much longer until everyone knows?
I should have started taking my own advice
From the moment that I started giving it
But I can only control what happens from here
And if none of this bad happened
Then I couldn't have heard
The angel on my shoulder tells me he's proud of me
That it takes a real man to live for everyone else before himself
I know I believe it
And it'll never get easier
But it will always be worth it
I'm still learning to speak out against myself
And stay on the path I truly want to be on
Though I've lost my way more times than I have wished
My heart is constant and willing
I still believe that we were made for more
That what I've been doing lately
This end of depression will be the start of getting back what I have lost
Because I have become conceited
But I'm making it back to last where I left off
And so I've shown you my heart
Will you restore me?

[video=youtube;PlZtp2T1Eh4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlZtp2T1Eh4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Brendan M

beanlord56 said:


> Oh, Sleeper



It makes me sick that it's hard to distinguish
An honest leader who preaches a cause
That's not made, and not based
On the profit they receive from telling the world


----------



## beanlord56

*Empire - *August Burns Red

Skyscrapers, earthmovers, ground breakers
Our buildings rival the heavens
Our bridges span the seas
Ingenuity is so cunning
Innovation is not ours
Creativity is a luxury
We build with our hands what we have in our hearts
Fight the avalanche
You’ll be buried every time
We run and run and run
Keep falling behind
Always last in line
Before lines were lines
Before time was time
The Author wrote a story in the sky and earth below
Little do we know
We have only what we’re given
Light up the sky
We’re going where no man’s forgotten
All you are is all we are
It burns inside us all
We’re finding heart in giving soul
We’re walking home into thin air singing
We are justice fighters with faces of fire
Many walk away but we stand firm
Our decisions affect our descendants

[video=youtube;NUweGUnngeY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUweGUnngeY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ShatteredUniverse

*Metallica* -- "The Unforgiven II"

Lay beside me, tell me what they've done
Speak the words I wanna hear, to make my demons run
The door is locked now, but it's opened if you're true
If you can understand the me, then I can understand the you

Lay beside me, under wicked sky
Through black of day, dark of night, we share this pair of lives
The door cracks open, but there's no sun shining through
Black heart scarring darker still, but there's no sun shining through
No, there's no sun shining through
No, there's no sun shining

[Chorus]
What I've felt, what I've known
Turn the pages, turn the stone
Behind the door, should I open it for you?

Yeah
What I've felt, what I've known
Sick and tired, I stand alone
Could you be there, 'cause I'm the one who waits for you
Or are you unforgiven too?

Come lay beside me, this won't hurt I swear
She loves me not, she loves me still, but she'll never love again
She lay beside me, but she'll be there when I'm gone
Black heart scarring darker still, yes she'll be there when I'm gone
Yes she'll be there when I'm gone
Dead sure she'll be there

[Chorus]
What I've felt, what I've known
Turn the pages, turn the stone
Behind the door, should I open it for you?

What I've felt, what I've known
Sick and tired, I stand alone
Could you be there, cause I'm the one who waits for you
Or are you unforgiven too?

[Solo]

Lay beside me, tell me what I've done
The door is closed, so are your eyes
But now I see the sun, now I see the sun
Yes, now I see it

[Chorus]
What I've felt, what I've known
Turn the pages, turn the stone
Behind the door, should I open it for you

What I've felt, what I've known
So sick and tired, I stand alone
Could you be there, cause I'm the one who waits
The one who waits for you


Oh, what I've felt, what I've known
Turn the pages, just turn the stone
Behind the door, should I open it for you

(Background) So I dub thee Unforgiven.

Oh, what I've felt
Oh, what I've known

I take this key (never free)
And I bury it (never me) in you
Because you're unforgiven too!

Never free
Never me
Because you're unforgiven too..
Oo-Oh-Oo


----------



## Lalaley

*If I Ain't Got You - Alicia Keys*

Most of her songs send a shiver down my spine. This is one of my favourites. Hearing her sing it live is wonderful. 

Alicia Keys - If I Ain't Got You - YouTube

*"If I Ain't Got You"

Some people live for the fortune
Some people live just for the fame
Some people live for the power, yeah
Some people live just to play the game
Some people think that the physical things
Define what's within
And I've been there before
But that life's a bore
So full of the superficial

[Chorus:]
Some people want it all
But I don't want nothing at all
If it ain't you baby
If I ain't got you baby
Some people want diamond rings
Some just want everything
But everything means nothing
If I ain't got you, Yeah

Some people search for a fountain
That promises forever young
Some people need three dozen roses
And that's the only way to prove you love them
Hand me the world on a silver platter
And what good would it be
With no one to share 
With no one who truly cares for me 

[Chorus:]
Some people want it all
But I don't want nothing at all
If it ain't you baby
If I ain't got you baby
Some people want diamond rings
Some just want everything
But everything means nothing
If I ain't got you, you, you
Some people want it all
But I don't want nothing at all
If it ain't you baby
If I ain't got you baby
Some people want diamond rings
Some just want everything
But everything means nothing
If I ain't got you, yeah

[Outro:]
If I ain't got you with me baby
So nothing in this whole wide world don't mean a thing
If I ain't got you with me baby


​*


----------



## beanlord56

Today, Forever Alone Day, I present one of the top metal love songs:
*
My Heartstrings Come Undone *- Demon Hunter

It's buried deep within the past
And I hope it doesn't last
I already chase, I already chase
I tried to give it all away
But it's never gonna fade
It's something I don't wanna face, I don't wanna face
I know you feel it's all the same
But I promise that I'll change
I already chase, I already chase
You know I'm trying to believe
That you're never gonna leave
It's something I don't wanna face, I don't wanna face
There's nothing left
The fear is gone
When my heartstrings come undone
I will wait for you, pray for you
Before I make my final run
I will stay with you, decay with you
I know I'm not the perfect one
This pain has just begun
I already chase, I already chase
You bring me to a better path
It's everything that I lack
It's something I don't wanna face, I don't wanna face
If you fade out without me
Will you know all about me?

demon hunter - my heartstrings come undone - YouTube


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;555XMqqDYtU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=555XMqqDYtU[/video]​


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;s2OL_2EYNu4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2OL_2EYNu4[/video]​


----------



## Bloggsworth

I Dreamt I Dwelt in Marble Halls  or "The Gipsy Girl's Dream" is a popular aria from The Bohemian Girl, an 1843 opera by Michael William Balfe, with lyrics by Alfred Bunn

[video=youtube;fkut-j3o4ic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkut-j3o4ic&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## DuKane

Muse - Man with Harmonica, Knights of Cydonia - Live Teignmouth 2009

Come ride with me
Through the veins of history
I'll show you how God
Falls asleep on the job

And how can we win?
When fools can be Kings
Dont waste your time
Or time will waste you...

No one's gonna take me alive
The time has come to make things right
You and I must fight for our rights
You and I must fight to survive

No one's gonna take me alive
The time has come to make things right
You and I must fight for our rights
You and I must fight to survive

No one's gonna take me alive
The time has come to make things right
You and I must fight for our rights
You and I must fight to survive!

[video=youtube;I2oRY7W_WUs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2oRY7W_WUs[/video]


----------



## philistine

It's Al Dexter!

[video=youtube;aVq9X3kjP-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVq9X3kjP-Y[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;1ZiaAKTgNn0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZiaAKTgNn0[/video]

haha​


----------



## Fats Velvet

[video=youtube;c49klxPex-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c49klxPex-k[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;DeDqM2qQJis]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeDqM2qQJis[/video]

Just let the doom consume you . . . great feeling.


----------



## beanlord56

*Revenge Rising* - Mike Reagan

This song is pretty intense, can be scary in the right situation, and just adds to the proof of how awesome bald people are.

[video=youtube;Yk6CgjoW8a4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yk6CgjoW8a4[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;qc_wRAv75x8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qc_wRAv75x8&feature=related[/video]


a band from my hometown. pretty sweet.​


----------



## Alabastrine

*"Such Great Heights"*
The Postal Service

   I am thinking it's a sign that the freckles
In our eyes are mirror images and when
We kiss they're perfectly aligned
And I have to speculate that God himself
Did make us into corresponding shapes like
Puzzle pieces from the clay
And true, it may seem like a stretch, but
Its thoughts like this that catch my troubled
Head when you're away when I am missing you to death
When you are out there on the road for
Several weeks of shows and when you scan
The radio, I hope this song will guide you home

They will see us waving from such great
Heights, 'come down now,' they'll say
But everything looks perfect from far away,
'come down now,' but we'll stay...

I tried my best to leave this all on your
Machine but the persistent beat it sounded
Thin upon listening
And that frankly will not fly. You will hear
The shrillest highs and lowest lows with
The windows down when this is guiding you home


----------



## Kevin

Pinback PENELOPE - YouTube


----------



## RopinWrite

This is just one of my many "favorites". I don't really have a specific one favorite. I have a favorite for every mood I am in. LOL
*
Equine*
 (Brenn Hill/Red Cliffs Press Music BMI)

*
Verse 1:*
 Stormy throws her head
 She don't like the sound of lead
 Rippin' through the sky on a cool clear autumn morn'
 She high trots back home
 She can't stand to be alone
 And she's been that way since the day that she was born

*Chorus 1:*
 But I love her anyway and I wouldn't trade a single day
 Of ridin' for another day to be alive
 The wind in her long black mane
 She's the only thing that keeps me sane
 The only way today a cowboy can survive
 Equine…
*Verse 2:*
 A mind all his own
 Old Bud was as hard as a stone
 And he threw me to the ground a dozen times or more
 Runnin' down the road
 Cussin' cause I'd just been throwed
 All the way back to the old brown double barn door
*Chorus 2:*
 But I loved him anyway and I wouldn't trade a single day
 Of ridin' for another day to be alive
 The wind in his long gold mane
 He was the only thing that kept me sane
 The only way today that a cowboy can survive
 Equine…
*Bridge:*
 There's a fire burnin' in me still
 And a cold, hard-iron will
 To get back on no matter how hard I fall
 And I think of them days sometimes
 To ease my troubled mind
 Ev'rytime my back's up against a wall
*Verse 3:*
 He's one tired, old paint
 He's a little less can than can't 
 And I see the hesitation in his eyes
 I lift a little saddle on
 He kicks him in the sides and they're gone
 And Lord I can't believe how the years go by
*Chorus 3:*
 And how I love that little boy
 Ridin' high like Gene and Roy
 Fadin' like a hero into that western sun
 The wind in his thick gold hair
 I close my eyes and for a moment I'm there
 The only way today a cowboy can survive
 Equine…


----------



## IanMGSmith

[video=youtube;AH4rC4oPfoU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AH4rC4oPfoU[/video]


----------



## beanlord56

*Crucifix *- Demon Hunter

We will trample on our children till this world is flooded red
No boundary for depravity, no silence for the dead
Now weep for the life that you've lead
We will follow vacant voices into our shallow graves
Reiterate the verses of some self-consuming slave
Now pay for the Hell that your praise
Every curse, lie, violation of our lies
Every careless error of breath, corruption of our minds
All the blood and the shame, defamation of name
The weight of a wicked world
Embodied on a thankless crucifix
Embodied on a blood-stained crucifix
The sacrament is broken, and all I see is red
The idols of humanity, they tower overhead
Now weep for the life that you've lead
The gates have severed open, setting death upon this place
Compelling us to hope in a revolting human race
Now pay for the Hell that you praise
Thine eyes have seen
Sometimes I close my eyes to escape this crooked place
It seems these fools... well, they never learn
I guess it's easy to see the world the way I do
The emptiness is a promise, the sin is just the proof

Demon Hunter 01 - Crucifix - YouTube


----------



## Jeko

Best song featuring a man in a bedsheet.

[video=youtube_share;h7ArUgxtlJs]http://youtu.be/h7ArUgxtlJs[/video]


----------



## JosephB

I'm an evangelist for this band: Alberta Cross. They're amazing. This is one of my favorites:

[video=youtube;R7zq7oWPrXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7zq7oWPrXo[/video]


----------



## Daesu

Thursday - Understanding In A Car Crash Thursday - Understanding In A Car Crash - YouTube
Splintered piece of glass falls, in the seat, gets caught 
These broken windows, open locks, reminders of the youth we lost 
In trying so hard to look away from you 
we followed white lines to the sunset 
I crash my car everyday the same way 

Time to let this pass 
(the time it takes, the time it takes to let go) 
Time runs through our veins. 
(it starts and stops and starts and stops again) 
We don't stand a chance in this threadbare time 
(the time it takes, the time it takes to let go)
Time to let this pass 
(the time it takes, the time it takes to let go)

Staring at the setting sun 
No reason to come back again 
The twilight world in blue and white 
The needle and the damage done 

I don't want to feel this way forever 
A dead letter marked return to sender 

The broken watch you gave me turns into a compass 
It's two hands still point to the same time 12:03, our last goodbye 

So push the seats back a little further
I can see the headlights coming 
So push the seats back a little further
Roll the windows down and take a breath
I can see the headlights coming
They paint the world in red and broken glass

Time to let this pass 
(the time it takes, the time it takes to let go) 
Time runs through our veins. 
(it starts and stops and starts and stops again) 
We don't stand a chance in this threadbare time 
(the time it takes, the time it takes to let go)
Time to let this pass 
(the time it takes, the time it takes to let go)

Staring at the setting sun 
No reason to come back again 
The twilight world in blue and white 
The needle and the damage done 

I don't want to feel this way forever 
A dead letter marked return to sender 

The spinning hubcaps set the tempo, for the music of the broken window 
The Cameras on and the cameras click 
We open up the lens and can't stop

Staring at the setting sun 
No reason to come back again 
The twilight world in blue and white 
The needle and the damage done

I don't want to feel this way forever 

The lights are on and the cameras click
We open up the lens (to broken glass!)

Staring at the setting sun (And it's over!)
No reason to come back again (In a flash!)
The twilight world in blue and white (and I'll never!)
The needle and the damage done (ever understand!)

I don't want to feel this way forever (Understanding!)
(In a Car Crash!) A dead letter marked return to sender (In a Car Crash!)
(In a Crash!) In a Crash!


----------



## Frosty

*Artist:* Guided by Voices  *Song:* Smothered in Hugs (R.Pollard/J.Pollard/M.Mitchell)

In the summer that you came
there was something eating everyone
And the sunshine fund was low
We couldn't greet you with a simple hello
And the watchers of the flood were busy in their chambers
Making sure there was new blood to sustain their dying veins


But I believed you
No need for further questioning
I'm gonna leave with you
You can teach me all you know
Which way will we go now on our trip to taller windows
I really don't know now
I really don't know


In the winter that you left, there was business as usual
With the same old fears and frustrations
But the word got out, it was really such a pity
The judges and the saints and the textbook committee
Decided you should be left out - not even mentioned


But I believed you
No need for further questioning
I'm gonna leave with you
You can teach me all you know
Which way will we go now on our trip to taller windows
I really don't know now
I really don't know


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;sX5yxoHwsHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sX5yxoHwsHk&feature=related[/video]

​


----------



## JosephB

An oldy but goody from one of my favorites -- the one and only Pixies: _This Monkey's Gone to Heaven_

There was a guy
an under water guy who controlled the sea
got killed by ten million pounds of sludge
from New York and New Jersey...

Ha ha.

[video=youtube;_yHrEykOGpo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yHrEykOGpo[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;6ab1l2TwFp8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ab1l2TwFp8[/video]

Full of hope. Beautiful. . .


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;Tpe4id7cLnU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tpe4id7cLnU[/video]​


----------



## Fats Velvet

[video=youtube;SZHv6t0pF0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZHv6t0pF0A&amp;list=FLVTPAbAz7bImwFsafUu_gHQ&amp;  index=17&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;NYWzJrY3JPw]http://youtu.be/NYWzJrY3JPw[/video]​


----------



## Kevin

Fats- I really liked the Avengers. I remember the music. Emma Peel in her zippered outfit. I'd wear a bowler hat for her...(just messin' with ya.)What an era. Great vid.-k


----------



## JosephB

That's really the first Feist song I've heard that I like. And the Avengers sound pretty good too.

Here's a band I love -- Pylon, that came out of Athens, GA in the late '70's. I saw them do a reunion show at a festival there a few years ago. They sounded great, and I became a big fan. The guys in REM, B-52's and David Byrne have mentioned them as favorites and influences. The music is deceptively simple -- they can wring a lot of very few notes. 

[video=youtube;cgez1nZKGoM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgez1nZKGoM[/video]


----------



## Jon M

JosephB said:


> That's really the first Feist song I've heard that I like.


I've only heard a few of hers, but yeah, I like that one a lot. 


[video=youtube;mYkhNWIdra0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYkhNWIdra0[/video]​


----------



## Fats Velvet

JosephB said:


> That's really the first Feist song I've heard that I like. And the Avengers sound pretty good too.
> 
> Here's a band I love -- Pylon, that came out of Athens, GA in the late '70's. I saw them do a reunion show at a festival there a few years ago. They sounded great, and I became a big fan. The guys in REM, B-52's and David Byrne have mentioned them as favorites and influences. The music is deceptively simple -- they can wring a lot of very few notes.
> 
> [video=youtube;cgez1nZKGoM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgez1nZKGoM[/video]



You can definitely hear their influence in the B-52's and Talking Heads.  I dug this.


----------



## JosephB

Glad you like it. Their music wasn't available for years, but most it is on iTunes now. I just was talking to a neighbor of mine who was in Athens when they were playing there, and he told me their guitarist had a heart attack and died a couple of years ago. Apparently, they were going to record some new stuff. Too bad.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;hSw6che1RUg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSw6che1RUg[/video]


----------



## JosephB

What happened to the kick-ass southern boys who made two killer albums full of songs like this dangerous sounding little gem?

[video=youtube;qxt_R3zhlkw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxt_R3zhlkw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## beanlord56

Having beat Mass Effect 3 last night, through the hollowness that it left in me, I feel this is appropriate: Reignite - Mass Effect/Shepard Tribute Song - YouTube


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;A_bMFqwoIrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_bMFqwoIrA&feature=related[/video]​


----------



## JosephB

I don't seek that kind of music out really -- but I like that. It reminds me of Filter, their later stuff -- and I have a couple of their albums. You probably know them, but if not, here's a good one:

[video=youtube;o9mJ82x_l-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9mJ82x_l-E[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;Cg0cmhjdiLs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cg0cmhjdiLs[/video]

:blue:


----------



## JimJanuary

[video=youtube;uWUs4ZxMRWs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWUs4ZxMRWs[/video]

I've kind of had this album on repeat for the last few months


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;A3Gv0I5Aims]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3Gv0I5Aims[/video]

So much power behind it, but thoughtfully controlled and unbelievably provocative, for me. Has such a firm grip of my concentration, like if I look away I'll disappear. And that slow build at the start . . . amazing.


----------



## bearycool

WE NEED CLASSICAL MUSIC NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[video=youtube;Pq-y9KGqssc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pq-y9KGqssc[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;H1_cg9hFSVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1_cg9hFSVE&amp;feature=related[/video]

1:45 to the end . . . frighteningly kickass. Jack sounds like an out-of-control horse.


----------



## TBK

Holy UNGH. Jack White has got to be one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## JosephB

Good one. This is one of my favorites -- a really clever video too:

[video=youtube;zh7UFi2b9xU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zh7UFi2b9xU[/video]


----------



## TBK

I think most any video that Jack White's made is pretty clever. I really like...

The White Stripes - 300 M.P.H. Torrential Outpour Blues - YouTube

This song. 

He recently came out with a video sponsored by Vevo called 'Sixteen Saltines'. I read through the comments and didn't understand how people didn't understand what was happening. There were comments like, "gr8 song. culd do w/out the weird video". I'm pretty defensive of artists I like, so I got mad and inwardly raged about ignorance. Maybe I just read too deep into things, though. 

Also, Joseph, I really like your Albert Einstein quote. I lololol'd.


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;ny9H-pwdjuY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ny9H-pwdjuY[/video]​


----------



## IanMGSmith

Thnx to Mr Beanlord for the link which also led me to a talented young lady calling herself Malukah who sings covers from a movie (or game) called "Skyrim. - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4z9TdDCWN7g&feature=related

...and this piano/violin arrangement - Morrowind/Skyrim Theme Piano Violin Medley with Lara - YouTube


----------



## beanlord56

*Salt and the Light *- Sent By Ravens

In all our graceful words
Without love they're just a burden from our tongues
The taste remains
But without faith we're still an arm's length away
But somehow we're burning brighter
You'll never be more beautiful than today
Whole-hearted, we're open
Our madness silent
'Cause we know when you come
You come in love
'Cause love is all we need
I came here with nothing
But I left with everything
And all the truth you bring
Still I came here with nothing
But I left with everything
To be honest, we're older
And life makes us stand in disbelief
Are we who we want to be?
But I learned that it's okay
To be broken at your feet
And it's where I wanna be
Your faith is only as strong as the words you speak
So speak


----------



## missmojorising

[video=youtube;Qsk8QQj5Nrc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qsk8QQj5Nrc[/video]


If you dig music (of Any/All kinds) you should check this place out.  >>> http://turntable.fm


----------



## Sunny

Addicting song... It's catchy and gets stuck in my head all day long. 

[video=youtube;kfevgf4XoCE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfevgf4XoCE[/video]


----------



## TheBelindaAngel

'Round Here' - Counting Crows


Step out the front door like a ghost
Into the fog where no one notices
The contrast of white on white.

And in between the moon and you
The angels get a better view
Of the crumbling difference between wrong and right.

I walk in the air between the rain,
Through myself and back again.
Where? I don't know 
Maria says she's dying.
Through the door, I hear her crying
Why? I don't know

Round here we always stand up straight
Round here something radiates

Maria came from Nashville with a suitcase in her hand
She said she'd like to meet a boy who looks like Elvis
She walks along the edge of where the ocean meets the land
Just like she's walking on a wire in the circus
She parks her car outside of my house, takes her clothes off,
Says she's close to understanding Jesus
She knows she's more that just a little misunderstood
She has trouble acting normal when she's nervous

Round here we're carving out our names
Round here we all look the same
Round here we talk just like lions
But we sacrifice like lambs
Round here she's slipping through my hands

Sleeping children got to run like the wind
Out of the lightning dream
Mama's little baby better get herself in
Out of the lightning

She says, "It's only in my head."
She says, "Shhh....I know it's only in my head."

But the girl on the car in the parking lot
Says: "Man, you should try to take a shot
Can't you see my walls are crumbling."

Then she looks up at the building
And says she's thinking of jumping.
She says she's tired of life;
She must be tired of something.

Round here she's always on my mind
Round here I got lots of time
Round here we're never sent to bed early
And nobody makes us wait
Round here we stay up very very late


----------



## dale

[video=youtube;bT8wDKmyq58]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bT8wDKmyq58&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;UjBwe6IL10o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjBwe6IL10o[/video]​


----------



## Winston

KNOW YOUR RIGHTS  / The Clash

This is a public service announcement...
With guitar

Know your rights, all three of them

Number 1
You have the right not to be killed
Murder is a CRIME!
Unless it was done by a
Policeman or aristocrat

Know your rights

And Number 2
You have the right to food money
Providing of course you
Don't mind a little
Investigation, humiliation
And if you cross your fingers
Rehabilitation

Know your rights
These are your rights
Wang

Know these rights

Number 3
You have the right to free speech, 
as long as you're not
dumb enough to actually try it.

Know your rights
These are your rights
All three of 'em

It has been suggested
In some quarters that this is not enough!
Well..............................

Get off the streets
Get off the streets
Run
You don't have a home to go to
Smush

Finally then I will read you your rights

You have the right to remain silent
You are warned that anything you say
Can and will be taken down
And used as evidence against you


----------



## Kevin

Not my usual genre, but i liked it :
Star Witness Neko Case - Bing Videos


----------



## JosephB

Yeah -- that's a good one. I'm a big Neko Case fan. She's a really talented songwriter and has a beautiful voice. I've seen her perform, and she sounds great in concert too. Here's one of my favorites, performed live:

[video=youtube;50dzxkJa1NE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50dzxkJa1NE[/video]


----------



## Jon M

Why does this make me want to cry and do something heroically, earth-shatteringly awesome? I dunno. Love it, though. 


[video=youtube;6LeB8_by65A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LeB8_by65A[/video]​


----------



## Robert Donnell

David Usher - Black Black Heart (Original) - YouTube


----------



## dale

[video=youtube;61A75cXaM9I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61A75cXaM9I[/video]


----------



## squidtender

[video=youtube;T4Y_LVzpVz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4Y_LVzpVz4[/video]


----------



## BlueJay

According to my iTunes, my favourite (Read: most played!) song is _*Chocolate *_by Snow Patrol
Great, upbeat sounding tune 

This could be the very minute
I'm aware I'm alive
All these places feel like home

With a name I'd never chosen
I can make my first steps
As a child of 25

This is the straw, final straw
In the roof of my mouth as I lie to you
Just because I'm sorry doesn't mean
I didn't enjoy it at the time

You're the only thing that I love
It scares me more every day
On my knees I think clearer

Goodness knows I saw it coming
Or at least I'll claim I did
But in truth I'm lost for words

What have I done? It's too late for that
What have I become? Truth is nothing yet
A simple mistake starts the hardest time
I promise I'll do anything you ask this time​


----------



## beanlord56

We are fearless, so let the Devil come!

[video=youtube;Xk_b0VweDx8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xk_b0VweDx8&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;HiHUKVoYbdc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiHUKVoYbdc[/video]

4:00 to the end. Musical heaven, for me.


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;9MV_rbHd-cI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MV_rbHd-cI[/video]​


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;FviZW1BeGtU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FviZW1BeGtU[/video]

I listen to this a lot when I'm doing work. It soothes me.


----------



## KangTheMad

[video=youtube;NbhXmSBlS_U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbhXmSBlS_U[/video]


----------



## Fats Velvet

[video=youtube;Jj5Xczethmw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jj5Xczethmw&amp;list=FLVTPAbAz7bImwFsafUu_gHQ&amp;  index=132&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]

The soundtrack is as haunting as the film.  Unfortunately, providing a snippet of one without the other does neither justice.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;jL0UoyFS7Ww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jL0UoyFS7Ww[/video]


----------



## AvA

Strangely drawn to this song

[video=youtube;3dm_5qWWDV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dm_5qWWDV8[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;Wft9NXZ9UmE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wft9NXZ9UmE[/video]​


----------



## Industrial

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH BUDDY!

[video=youtube;08e9k-c91E8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08e9k-c91E8[/video]


----------



## Lafaen

[video=youtube;bJAdTHYf0_w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJAdTHYf0_w[/video]


----------



## beanlord56

Guilty Spark - Serianna

Here we are standing down without care for each other
We lie, we lie, we lie
Nothing could prepare use for what's to come
Why are we where and how were we wrong this time around?
I'm waiting for something finally take me hope
I will carry on
We must repent our actions before the end
The earth will shake until nothing remains
Nothing is safe, nowhere to hide
Can't they see why we are the victims of their selfish greed?
Plagues are upon us, it's judgement time
The storm approaching threatens your deepest roots
I will tear you from your confines
The roots that kept you tethered to your throne
You destroyed to build will quickly undo
The waves won't wash your blistered hands
Your past can't be erased
And as you struggle holding on, we'll watch fro afar
You can stay a guilt free man, but your morals have withered to nothing
They thought they ruled this world
Guess they were wrong again
And didn't learn from their mistakes, or predictions from the past
Time and time again we'll bleed this world dry
I'll bury this world and reach for something pure
I'll show you what life is
I'll show you what we could be as one
I'll show you what life is
I'll show you what we could be, perfect yet
Brick by brick I will tear down your throne
With my last breath you will fall
Brick by brick I will tear down your throne
With my last breath, take me home


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

*The Dance by Garth Brooks*

Looking back on the memory of 
The dance we shared beneath the stars above 
For a moment all the world was right 
How could I have known you'd ever say goodbye 
And now I'm glad I didn't know 
The way it all would end the way it all would go 
Our lives are better left to chance I could have missed the pain 
But I'd of had to miss the dance 
Holding you I held everything 
For a moment wasn't I the king 
But if I'd only known how the king would fall 
Hey who's to say you know I might have changed it all 
And now I'm glad I didn't know 
The way it all would end the way it all would go 
Our lives are better left to chance I could have missed the pain 
But I'd of had to miss the dance 
Yes my life is better left to chance 
I could have missed the pain but I'd of had to miss the dance​


----------



## dale

[video=youtube;_aEeii9aR6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aEeii9aR6o[/video]


----------



## Dave Watson

Castles Made of Sand - Jimi Hendrix

Down the street you can hear her scream you're a disgrace 
As she slams the door in his drunken face 
And now he stands outside 
And all the neighbors start to gossip and drool 
He cries oh, girl you must be mad, 
What happened to the sweet love you and me had? 
Against the door he leans and starts a scene, 
And his tears fall and burn the garden green 

And so castles made of sand fall in the sea, eventually

A little Indian brave who before he was ten, 
Played war games in the woods with his Indian friends 
And he built up a dream that when he grew up 
He would be a fearless warrior Indian Chief 
Many moons past and more the dream grew strong until 
Tomorrow he would sing his first war song and fight his first battle 
But something went wrong, surprise attack killed him in his sleep that night 

And so castles made of sand melts into the sea, eventually 

There was a young girl, who's heart was a frown 
Cause she was crippled for life, 
And she couldn't speak a sound 
And she wished and prayed she could stop living, 
So she decided to die 
She drew her wheelchair to the edge of the shore 
And to her legs she smiled you wont hurt me no more 
But then a sight she'd never seen made her jump and say 
Look a golden winged ship is passing my way 

And it really didn't have to stop, it just kept on going... 

And so castles made of sand slips into the sea, eventually


----------



## Dave Watson

_*Hallowed be They Name - Iron Maiden*_

I'm waiting in my cold cell, when the bell begins to chime. 
Reflecting on my past life and it doesn't have much time. 
'Cause at 5 o'clock they take me to the Gallows Pole,  
The sands of time for me are running low. 

When the priest comes to read me the last rites,  
I take a look through the bars at the last sights,  
Of a world that has gone very wrong for me. 

Can it be that there's some sort of error? 
Hard to stop the surmounting terror. 
Is it really the end, not some crazy dream? 

Somebody please tell me that I'm dreaming,  
It's not easy to stop from screaming,  
But words escape me when I try to speak. 
Tears fall but why am I crying? 
After all I'm not afraid of dying. 
Don't I believe that there never is an end? 

As the guards march me out to the courtyard,  
Somebody cries from a cell "God be with you". 
If there's a God then why has he let me go? 

As I walk all my life drifts before me 
Now the end is near I'm not sorry 
Catch my soul 'cause it's willing to fly away 

Mark my words please believe my soul lives on 
Don't worry now that I have gone 
I've gone beyond to see the truth 

When you know that your time is close at hand,  
Maybe then you'll begin to understand 
Life down here is just a strange illusion.


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;7xcQUCksciw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xcQUCksciw&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]​


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;CAErOxuq2Do]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAErOxuq2Do[/video]

Coolest woman on Earth.​


----------



## JosephB

I never get tired of this:

[video=youtube;k0t0EW6z8a0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0t0EW6z8a0[/video]


----------



## Nemesis

currently it is "Stripsearch", "Ashes to Ashes", "Last Cup of Sorrow", "Midlife Crisis", and "Epic" all by Faith No more (I'm on my Faith No More kick!)

[video=youtube;9-b3j0Q_DTk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-b3j0Q_DTk[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;bWZtJub1mp4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWZtJub1mp4[/video]​


----------



## beanlord56

Not Ready To Die - Demon Hunter

You've got a lot nerve and I've got a lot of fingers to point
While you were busy building knowledge I was already right
I know voice like yours is not a weapon at all
Even mine is not a chisel for a thickened skull
Chant your anthems to the deaf
We can sit here and cry until there's nothing left
Or we can take our voices with our hands
Make like knives and make demands
We'll take our voices with our hands
We'll make like knives, we'll make demands
I'm burning bridges for the last time
I'm breaking habits for the first time
I saw my future today
It said I'm going away
And I still haven't sung the last line
On my way down
I'm not ready to lay
I'm not ready to fade
I'm not ready to die
Everyday of my life I can feel it getting harder to breathe
With every minute ticking by I'm getting ready to leave
I know a life like mine is not a reason to fret
But I've been busy building scars that you will never forget
If only thirty three years can save my life
I've had twenty four more to make things right
When I'm taken to the sky and you're still here
You can clear your mind and dry your tears
When I'm taken home and you're still here
Just clear your mind, dry your tears
We'll take our voices with our hands
We'll make like knives, we'll make demands

What's so ironic about this song is that on June 23 I got to see these guys in concert. Before they played this song, their vocalist Ryan said that he was 24 when he wrote this song, and the day of the concert was his 33rd birthday.


----------



## Kytona

[video=youtube;AscOV6ZaXi4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AscOV6ZaXi4[/video]​
There's quite a few acoustic versions of songs I enjoy. I consider myself a pretty big fan of acoustics, it tends to bother my fiancee when I suggest something for her to listen to, as she's usually into the originals far more than their acoustic counterparts. This however, is one of my favorites. And good idea on a thread, gives us a chance to find some new stuff to listen to, especially when they are video linked right here.

This is a Fuel song, I really liked when Brett Scallions was their lead vocalist, but their new one, Toryn Green is pretty good too. Doesn't really match Brett in terms of intensity though.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;36reZ9-3VK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36reZ9-3VK0&amp;feature=related[/video]

Is it wrong to be in love with a psychopathic, murderous robot with the embodied mind and personality of an unstable personal assistant with a penchant for neurotoxins? Yeah, thought so. . .


----------



## Amber Leaf

Rinsing some Zef at the moment:

[video=youtube;8Uee_mcxvrw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=8Uee_mcxvrw[/video]


----------



## Jeko

[video=youtube;qoKVzg6ZRIo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoKVzg6ZRIo&amp;feature=related[/video]
People don't post enough electronic stuff here.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Yes, thankfully. . . :beguiled:

[video=youtube;zHYARoLPpDw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHYARoLPpDw[/video]


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;OWibEwJLzRs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWibEwJLzRs[/video]​


----------



## Courtjester

*Life Gets Teejus, Doon't It?*

*Life Gets Teejus, Doon’t It?
*
The Sun comes up and the Sun goes down
And the hands on the clock go round and round
I just wake up and it’s time to lay down,
Life gets teejus, doon’t it.

My shoe’s untied, but, shucks, I don’t care
Cuz I recon I ain’t a-goin’ nowhere,
I’d brush my teeth and comb my hair
Just too much wasted effort.

The water in the well getS lower and lower,
Ain’t had a bath in a month or more;
I’ve heard it said and I’m sure it’s true
That too much bathing will weaken you.

Danged ol’ mule, he must be sick.
I jabbed him in the rump with a pin on a stick
He hunched his back, but he wouldn’t kick
Something cock-eyed somewhere.

Hound dog’s howling so forlorn,
Laziest dawg that ever was born
He’s howlin’ ‘cause he’s settin’ on a thorn
Just too tired to move over.

Well, the cow’s gone dry and the hens won’t lay
And my well dried up last Saturday
My troubles keep pilin’ up day by day
And now I’m gettin’ dandruff.

Roof’s a-leakin’ and the chimney leans,
An’ there’s a hole in the seat of my old blue jeans
Now I’ve et the last of the pork an’ beans,
Just can’t depend on nothin’

Mouse is gnawin’ at the pantry door
He’s been at it now for a month or more
When he gets through he’ll sure be sore
Cause there ain’t a dang thing in there.

Well, it’s debts and taxes and pains and woes
Aches and miseries and that’s how it goes
And now I’m getting a cold in my nose,
Life gets tasteless, don’t it.

Copyright Carson Robison

Life gets tedious dont it - YouTube
* * *
​


----------



## FleshEater

One of my all time favorites...

YouTube - Mercyful Fate- A Corpse Without Soul (STUDIO)


----------



## Courtjester

*My Daddy Is A Left-Wing Intellectual*

O, My Daddy is a left-wing intellectual,
You can see it from the funny clothes he wears,
In his greasy leather jacket or his suit of corduroy
Or that woollen shirt that's full of stains and tears.

O, My Daddy is a left-wing intellectual.
He used to be a Stalinist they say.
For a while he was a Trotskyist, 
Until he saw what he had risked.
Now he's just a pragmatist.

O, My Daddy is a left-wing intellectual,
But he thought the Beatles were a gas.
Mind, he didn't like their music
Or their haircuts and the rest.
He liked them 'cause they were from the working class.

O, My Daddy is a left-wing intellectual.
Supports the co-op movement do-or-die.
We must nationalise he cries, 
Down with private enterprise.
But his divvy comes from shares in ICI.

O, My Daddy is a left-wing intellectual.
Believes in full equality for men,
But you should have heard the fuss 
when I failed the 11-plus.
He packed me off to Eton there and then.

Alex Glasgow

Socialist ABC, Alex Glasgow - YouTube
​


----------



## beanlord56

Reveries of Flight - Oh, Sleeper
A sound ahead from distant peaks
A song that all my brothers sing
It's just out of reach
To join them I need the wings the heavens denied me
It's like you're deaf to my voice
But I've been here for every moment
Waiting on your call to move
If you could just make a choice
I know you will find me wanting
Only to be close to you
"You keep denying my lead
'Cause I've tried
I never pulled back my reach
And I've stayed and I've died
But you keep looking for me where I'm not
I won't just be where you want me to be
You got to believe and just trust that I can be everything"
It's like you're deaf to my voice
"But I'm not"
But I've been here for every moment
"And I've fought"
Waiting on your call to move
"Just call to move"
If you could just make a choice
"Oh, I have"
I know you would find me wanting
"I just want"
Only to be close to you
"All of you
If you would just try and let pry all your grips and worries
I would come alive in your life and let you find the flight you're longing"


----------



## Aramis

Who are you- Tom Waits

They're lining up
To mad dog your tilta whirl
3 shots for a dollar
Win a real live doll
All the lies that you tell
I believed them so well. Take them back
Take them back to your red house
For that fearful leap into the dark
I did my time
In the jail of your arms
Now Ophelia wants to know
Where she should turn
Tell me...what did you do
What did you do the last time?
Why don't you do that
Go on ahead and take this the wrong way
Time's not your friend
Do you cry. Do you pray
Do you wish them away
Do you still leave nothing
But bones in the way
Did you bury the carnival
Lions and all
Excuse me while I sharpen my nails
And just who are you this time?
You look rather tired
(Who drinks from your shoe)
Are you pretending to love
Well I hear that it pays well
How do your pistol and your Bible and your
Sleeping pills go?
Are you still jumping out of windows in expensive clothes?

Well I fell in love
With your sailor's mouth and your wounded eyes
You better get down on the floor
Don't you know this is war
Tell me who are you this time?
Tell me who are you this time?


----------



## beanlord56

I Am - Becoming the Archetype
In ages past, I spoke to man
Like man would speak to me
I rode upon the four winds
And crushed adversity
My power was shown in works of might
That my children might believe
The blinding weight of glory
No human eye could see
I am that I am
Now I move among your hearts
I swim inside your veins
I stay behind the scenes and speak
To hearts who would obey
My life infused with many sons
My truth inside your soul
My body is comprised of nations
Who will make my kingdom whole
I am that I am
I and my Father are one


----------



## beanlord56

Dead Man - Wolves at the Gate
I was once a dead man
A stranger with no home
I stood opposed to God Himself
And yet He pardoned me
With all my heart and the fiercest will
Desired not but to thieve and kill
I hadn't a thought of peace, but war
Surrender was not what I'd endure
I was murderer
Filled with lies and deceit
Faced with my list of crimes
That I would always repeat
Deliver me
Wake me up from this damning sleep
I'm surrendering
Pull me out from this wickedness
In this thieving heart of stone
I realized all these sins
I could not atone
So just at the right time
When we were dead in our sins
You took this heart of mine
And gave me life again
This is where I begin
So far apart
And a debt to fulfill
This purchase bought on Redemption's Hill
An ailing disease I couldn't cure
Oh this grace, how rich and pure
Abide in me my God
I am found in You
Abide in me my God
You know my deepest thoughts
Deliver me from sin
I am made anew
I'm surrendering this heart
For which Your blood it bought
The mob, they yelled and screamed for justice
That wrath was our to blame
You made a spectacle of rulers
Denying You of a king's fame
Having crushed the written cannon
That wrote of all our guilt and shame
Displayed upon the tree it was nailed
The saving power of Your name
Forever I'll praise You

[video=youtube;lRomot2J76o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRomot2J76o&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Courtjester

*Harry's Game - Clannad*

I will go East and go West
 From where the Moon and the Sun
Once came, they will return.

And the young man
With his reputation behind him,
I will go wherever he came from –
The young man with his reputation behind him ...

Translated from the Irish
(not by me)

Harry´s Game - YouTube
​


----------



## Courtjester

‘Non, je ne regrette rien!’ Edith Piaf

Edith Piaf - Non, je ne regrette rien (1961) - YouTube
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Revolutionary Song*

I could have done it yesterday if I hadn’t had a cold,
But since I’ve put this pint away I’ve never felt so bold.
So, as soon as this pub closes, as soon as this pub closes,
As soon as this pub closes, the revolution starts.

I’ll shoot the aristocracy and confiscate their brass,
Create a fine democracy that’s truly working class.
As soon as this pub closes, as soon as this pub closes,
As soon as this pub closes, I’ll raise the banner high.

I’ll fight the nasty racialists and scrap the colour bar,
And all fascist dictatorships and every commissar.
As soon as this pub closes, as soon as this pub closes,
As soon as this pub closes, I’ll man the barricades.

So raise your glasses, everyone, for everything is planned,
And each and every mother’s son will see the Promised Land.
As soon as this pub closes, as soon as this pub closes,
As soon as this pub closes . . . I think I’m going to be sick.

Alex Glasgow

Alex Glasgow - As Soon As This Pub Closes - YouTube

:applouse:

* * *

​


----------



## Winston

"Food" by _The Pursuit of Happiness

(Graphic Innuendo)

_Your love is like greasy fried noodles
Instantly gratifying - makes me want to come back for more
You fill me up and I'm hungry an hour later
Got to have another serving - give me a sweet encore

Come on over for some barbequed pork
I want to get you on my fork and then I'm gonna swallow you whole
Want to baste you on both sides get you nice and tender
Want you to melt in my mouth - give me a sensory overload

Ring the dinner bell, I'm starving to death
Ring the dinner bell, I'm starving to death

Sometimes you're a little like shake and bake chicken
A little hard on the outside but so soft within
I bite through your coating and you ooze all over me
I feel just like a pig with your juice running down my chin

Ring the dinner bell, I'm starving to death
Ring the dinner bell, I'm starving to death

For dessert how about a nice piece of your cherry pie
With some whipped cream on it, that would taste so unreal
After we're done I see you sucking on a cigarette
You know there's nothing like a smoke after a good hearty meal

Ring the dinner bell, I'm starving to death
Ring the dinner bell, I'm starving to death


----------



## Dominique

Sleep by Stabbing Westward

She's been here so many times 
Before she can't remember 
When she last felt anything at all 
But this fear and anger 
She stares intently at the door, 
Listens for his footsteps 
She knows exactly what's in store 
And the knowing makes it worse 

(whispered)
Floating high above her bed,
Staring at her father's head,
Wishing one of them were dead (x2)
So this hell could finally end.

When he calls her daddy's little girl, 
She doesn't hear him 
When he crushes her 
She can't feel - her screams are silent 
Hides in the corner of her mind 
Where she plays contently 
She leaves this nightmare far behind 
She escapes inside her dreams 

Floating high above her bed 
Staring at her father's head 
Wishing one of them were dead 
So this hell could finally end (repeat til end)​


----------



## beanlord56

Last night, I returned home from a winter retreat in West Virginia with my church's student ministry. The central theme of the week was "rooted." This song will have to do. WARNING: The video is a bit graphic and intense, even for the kind of music I listen to.

Foundation - For Today
I make this declaration
With Heaven watching my every move
He is my sure foundation
And I will trust Him with my life
I will remain a keeper of the flame for the righteous One
I will never abandon this cause
My devotion's uncompromising
I will never abandon this cause
I see the light, I see hope arising
This faithful generation will rise with focused gaze
This faithful generation will stand in Heaven's gates
So I will not let You go
I will not let You go
Through these trials, I will stand
I have built my life on the rock of my salvation
And I will not be moved from my firm foundation
I will stand on the word of my God, with everything
I'm not ashamed to say that i will stand
The sword of truth in my hand is conquering every demon's stronghold
Every nation will bow
We'll stand with fire in our eyes
And He will reign forever as a King with justice at His side
So I will not be moved
Unshakable
Watch the nations bow

[video=youtube;YqI0q89_Xa0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqI0q89_Xa0[/video]


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

I really enjoy the mellow beat of the song, thats what truly attracted me to the song. I can hear it while the sky's grey and the rain is pouring; very melancholy.
*
Annie-Dog by Smashing Pumpkins*

amphetamine annie-dog 
has her leash and a face 
her velvet spleen her  shackle spine 
her diamond curse 
it comes with mine 

a vessel she 
for violent I 
confession arms a wake 
mine, mine you were always mine 
possessed by my taste 

and below the angel dog 
combs her hair and  sings her psalms 
the bombs go off 
she doesn't notice 
it all goes  wrong 
she sets things tragic 
she is venus 
she is mars 
she's  electric 
and the struggle of 

upon my face we leave no trace 
but  in her stomach mercury aged 

she holds the blood 
she carves the  knives 
she digs the wires in our babies 

amphetamine annie-dog 
pulls her trash 
and her stories 
from place to place 
and bed to bed 
gives of herself and the magnet head 

another floor another ceiling 
counting stairs with double meanings 

is it wrong to be swallowed  whole 
to disappear in her 
to give her the priceless peace 
of giving  up control 

we tumble out into the streets 
and annie-dog she drags  her leash 
pretty face 
ugly mouth 
bitter bred and so released 

and by the no 
and in the yes 
annie goes if you couldn't guess 

a simple man 
a sycophant 
her elephant with the laughing call 

she wants clean sheets 
and fresh flowers 
the dental shots 
and  the hong kong glue 

amphetamine annie-dog 
has her leash and a face

[video=youtube;_Mo1pExkv48]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Mo1pExkv48[/video]


----------



## Nee

*Amelia*

I was driving across the burning desert
When I spotted six jet planes
Leaving six white vapor trails across the bleak terrain
It was the hexagram of the heavens
It was the strings of my guitar
Amelia it was just a false alarm
The drone of flying engines
Is a song so wild & blue
It scrambles time & seasons if it gets through to you
Then your life becomes a travelogue
Of picture post card charms
Oh Amelia it was just a false alarm
People'll tell you where they've gone
They'll tell you where to go
But till you get there yourself you'll never really know
Where some have found their paradise
Other's just come to harm
Oh Amelia it was just a false alarm
I wish that he was here tonight
It's so hard to obey
His sad request of me to kindly stay away
So this is how I hide the hurt
As the road leads cursed and charmed
I tell Amelia it was just a false alarm
A ghost of aviation
She was swallowed by the sky
Or by the sea like me she had a dream to fly
Like Icarus ascending
On beautiful foolish arms
Amelia it was just a false alarm
Maybe I've never really loved
I guess that is the truth
I've spent my whole life in clouds at icy altitude
And looking down on everything
I crashed into his arms
Amelia it was just a false alarm
I pulled into the Cactus Tree Motel
To shower off the dust
And I slept on the strange pillows of my wanderlust
I dreamed of 747s
Over geometric farms
Dreams Amelia
Dreams & false alarms


<font size="3"><span style="font-family:century gothic;">[video=youtube_share;N6d2RG2Rl64]http://youtu.be/N6d2RG2Rl64[/video]


----------



## Courtjester

*'Don't Give Up!*

In this proud land we grew up strong
We were wanted all along
I was taught to fight, taught to win
I never thought I could fail

No fight left or so it seems
I’m a man whose dreams have all deserted
I’ve changed my face, I’ve changed my name
But no-one wants you when you lose

Don’t give up
‘Cos you have friends
Don’t give up
You’re not beaten yet
Don’t give up
I know you can make it good

Though I saw it all around
Never thought that I could be affected
Thought that we’d be last to go
It is so strange the way things turn

Drove the night toward my home
The place that I was born, on the lakeside
As daylight broke, I saw the earth
The trees had burned down to the ground

Don’t give up
You still have us
Don’t give up
We don’t need much of anything
Don’t give up
‘Cos somewhere there’s a place
Where we belong
Rest your head
You worry too much
It’s going to be alright
When times get rough
You can fall back on us
Don’t give up
Please don’t give up

Got to walk out of here
I can’t take any more
Going to stand on that bridge
Keep my eyes down below
Whatever may come
And whatever may go
That river’s flowing
That river’s flowing

Moved on to another town
Tried hard to settle down
For every job, so many men
So many men no-one needs
Don’t give up
‘Cos you have friends
Don’t give up
You’re not the only one
Don’t give up
No reason to be ashamed
Don’t give up
You still have us
Don’t give up now
We’re proud of who you are
Don’t give up
You know its never been easy
Don’t give up
‘Cos I believe there’s a place
There’s a place where we belong

Sung by Kate Bush & Peter Gabriel

Lyrics & Music by
White, Joy Lynn / Melamed, Vincent Edward
​


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;qj2diB6fcpg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qj2diB6fcpg[/video]

Round like a circle in a spiral,
Like a wheel within a wheel.
Never ending or beginning,
On an ever-spinning reel.
Like a snowball down a mountain or a carnival balloon;
Like a carousel that's turning, running rings around the moon.
Like a clock whose hands are sweeping past the minutes on its face.

And the world is like an apple, whirling silently in space.
Like the circles that you find,
In the windmills of your mind.

Like a tunnel that you follow,
To a tunnel of its own.
Down a hollow to a cavern where the sun has never shone.
Like a door that keeps revolving in a half-forgotten dream;
Or the ripples from a pebble someone tosses in a stream.

Like a clock whose hands are sweeping past the minutes of its face.
And the world is like an apple, whirling silently in space.
Like the circles that you find,
In the windmills of your mind.

Keys that jingle in your pocket;
Words that jangle in your head.
Why did summer go so quickly?
Was it something that you said?

Lovers walk along a shore and leave their footprints in the sand.
Is the sound of distant drumming just the fingers of your hand?
Pictures hanging in a hallway,
Or the fragment of a song.
Half-remembered names and faces, but to whom do they belong?
When you knew that it was over you were suddenly aware,
That the autumn leaves were turning to the color of her hair.

A circle in a spiral; a wheel within a wheel.
Never ending or beginning, on an ever-spinning reel,
As the images unwind.
Like the circles that you find,
In the windmills of your mind.


----------



## Nee

*Gray Matter*
 by, Danny Elfman

They say you're stupid 
That you're too young to vote 
They say you'll swallow anything 
That they shove down your throat 

They say you can't think 
That you haven't got a brain 
That you're just there to listen 
That you're just being trained 

CHORUS 
There's something inside your head 
There's something inside your head 
There's something inside your head 
There's something inside your head 

They say you lost the ability to even think 
That your tiny little brain 
Slipped down the kitchen sink 

They say that you'll buy anything 
That they turn your way 
That you'll listen to everything 
That they decide to play 

CHORUS 
Grey matter grey matter ooh . . . 
Grey matter grey matter ooh . . . 
Grey matter grey matter ooh . . . 
Grey matter grey matter ooh . . . 

BRIDGE 
I think you like it--like it 
To be told what to do--isn't that true 
I think you're better--better--better off 
Stone cold dead--without your head 

They say you're stupid 
That you're too young to vote 
They say you'll swallow anything 
That they shove down your throat 

If they say lie down, don't do it 
If they say--buy it now--don't do it 
If they say--turn around--don't do it 
If they say--hit the ground—don’t do it 
If they say--bite the big weenie—don’t do it 
If they say--wasn't that good—don’t do it 
If they say--bend over baby—don’t do it 
If they say--take it and like it…!

[video=youtube_share;Ip5HTJLR8MM]http://youtu.be/Ip5HTJLR8MM[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;1qsgBF7ZIsk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qsgBF7ZIsk[/video]

Songs like this prove that music can often say more than even the most eloquent lyricist could hope to.


----------



## Courtjester

*Songbird*

For you there'll be no crying
For you the sun will be shining
'Cause I feel that when I'm with you
It's all right I know it's right

And the songbirds keep singing
Like they know the score
And I love you I love you I love you
Like never before

To you I would give the world
To you I'd never be cold
'Cause I feel that when I'm with you
It's all right I know it's right

And the songbirds keep singing
Like they know the score
And I love you I love you I love you
Like never before

Christine McVie

Eva Cassidy-Songbird - YouTube
​


----------



## Lilly Davidson

*                                                   From a Distance*
(Written by Julie Gold. I like the version sung by Bette Midler)


From a distance the world looks blue and green, 
And the snow-capped mountains white. 
From a distance the ocean meets the stream, 
And the eagle takes to flight. 

From a distance, there is harmony, 
And it echoes through the land. 
It's the voice of hope, it's the voice of peace, 
It's the voice of every man. 

From a distance we all have enough, 
And no one is in need. 
And there are no guns, no bombs, and no disease, 
No hungry mouths to feed. 

From a distance we are instruments 
Marching in a common band. 
Playing songs of hope, playing songs of peace. 
They're the songs of every man. 
God is watching us. God is watching us. 
God is watching us from a distance. 

From a distance you look like my friend, 
Even though we are at war. 
From a distance I just cannot comprehend 
What all this fighting is for. 

From a distance there is harmony, 
And it echoes through the land. 
And it's the hope of hopes, it's the love of loves, 
It's the heart of every man. 

It's the hope of hopes, it's the love of loves. 
This is the song of every man. 
And God is watching us, God is watching us, 
God is watching us from a distance. 
Oh, God is watching us, God is watching. 
God is watching us from a distance.


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;DBCitHdlET4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBCitHdlET4[/video]


----------



## beanlord56

Heart of a Child - A Plea for Purging

With the heart of a child
My tainted eyes have not lost every ounce of innocence
I still fight to hold on to my youth
I won't give in to death like you
Kingdom of youthful minded
Positive but not innocent
We still fight to hold on to our youth
We won't give in to death like you
We may have nothing to show
We may have nowhere to go
But with the heart of children, we need nothing
They say we've wasted our lives
They say we're wasting our time
But with the heart of children, we have everything
With the heart of a child, we will live forever
Children live forever
We won't be mislead by broken dreams of wealth
We are not a product of society
We are not a sick, dying breed
For the meek will inherit the Earth
As the weak watch its riches burn
Hallelujah
Children live forever

[video=youtube;-WUAymtabCg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WUAymtabCg[/video]


----------



## live. die. be.

*Take Me Away, by Globus
*
Kneel... 
In silence... 
Alone... 
My spirit bares me... 
Pray... 
For guidance... 
Towards home... 

Kneel... (dream within dream we travel)
In silence... (empires of faith unravel)
Alone... (sealed with our virtues' treasures)
Kingdoms falling... 
Down... (who's hand commands this thunder)
In silence... (cry as we're torn asunder)
Alone... (unto what gods do I call?)
Protect us in our... 

Fall... 
Away... 
My soul wandered... borne by grace... 
I flew on high... 
Sheltered... 
From this thunder... 
Calling heaven.

 Take me away from time and season, 
Far far away we'll sing with reason, 
Prepare a throne of stars above me, 
As the world once known will leave me.

Take me away upon a plateau, 
Far far away from fears and shadow, 
Strengthen my heart in times of sorrow, 
Light the way to bright tomorrows.

Answer our call in desperate hours, 
Shelter our fall from earthly powers, 
Temper our souls with flame and furnace, 
Bear us toward a noble purpose.

Heaven hides nothing in it's measure, 
Mortal men blinded by false treasure, 
Formless and vanquished we shall travel, 
Shield and sword will guide our battle.

Take me away from time and season, 
Far far away we'll sing with reason, 
Prepare a throne of stars above me, 
As the world once known will leave me.

Take me away upon a plateau, 
Far far away from fears and shadow, 
Strengthen my heart in times of sorrow, 
Light the way to bright tomorrows.

Heaven hides nothing in it's measure, 
Mortal men blinded by false treasure, 
Formless and vanquished we shall travel, 
Shield and faith will guide our battle.

Salvation comes in desperate hours, 
Angels on high proclaim these powers, 
Lead us from chaos we shall follow, 
Bear us to a bright tomorrow.


----------



## Courtjester

*If You Go Away*

If you go away
On this summer day
Then you might as well
Take the sun away
All the birds that flew
In the summer sky
When our love was new
And our hearts were high
When the day was young
And the nights were long
When the moon stood still
For the night bird's song

If you go away
If you go away
If you go away...

But if you stay
I'll make you a day
Like no day has been
Or will be again
We'll sail on the sun
We'll ride on the rain
We’ll talk to the trees
And worship the wind

But if you go
I'll understand
Leave me just enough love
To hold in my hand

If you go away
If you go away
If you go away...

Ne me quitte pas
Il faut oublier
Tout peut s'oublier
Qui s'enfuit déjà
Oublier le temps
Des malentendus
Et le temps perdu
A savoir comment
Oublier ces heures
Qui tuaient parfois
A coups de pourquoi
Le coeur du bonheur
Ne me quitte pas
Ne me quitte pas
Ne me quitte pas

But if you stay
I'll make you a night
Like no night has been
Or will be again
I'll sail on your smile
I'll ride on your touch
I'll talk to your eyes
That I love so much

But if you go
I'll understand
Leave me just enough love
To hold in my hand

If you go away
If you go away
If you go away...

If you go away
As I know you must
There is nothing left
In this world to trust
Just an empty room
Full of empty space
Like the empty look
I see on your face
Though I would have been the shadow
Of your shadow
If you might have kept me
By your side

If you go away
If you go away
If you go away...

If you go away
If you go away...

An adaptation of the 1959 Jacques Brel song ‘Ne me quitte pas’
English lyrics by Rod McKuen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XMNVZ2QoEg​


----------



## Lilly Davidson

Hi, 
Barbra Streisand's voice is surely one of the best in the world. I always loved to hear her.


----------



## Courtjester

Lilly Davidson said:


> Hi,
> Barbra Streisand's voice is surely one of the best in the world. I always loved to hear her.



I couldn't agree more! She is still singing, as far as I know. The song 'If you go away' is from one of her most recently released CDs. Just checked on Amazon. There's a new one called 'Release Me'.


----------



## InDeathITrust

Through these eyes of pain by Combichrist

The soil drenched in blood
She's got a grin on her face, she listens to the voices in my head
I've always been her favorite toy, a machine without a soul
Her hands are bruised, the body dead
Memories flood through my mind, I'm shattered, I am falling apart
I am her final sin
Now I need to pay attention, she says pain is all we have
And through fear we'll conquer our betrayal

The time is slowing down
The time is slowing down
What brings us to an end
Through these eyes of pain

She twists the knife, then asks for a light
Lights a cigarette, she says the world is dying tonight
Anything can happen now, you're sad, I know
You know, they said it's gonna be alright
I'm sorry to disappoint you but the angels they're all dead
I will leave your empty heart on my grave


----------



## Courtjester

*I Believe*

I believe for every drop of rain that falls,
A flower grows,
I believe that somewhere in the darkest night,
A candle glows.
I believe for everyone who goes astray,
Someone will come to show the way.
I believe,
I believe.

I believe above the storm the smallest prayer,
Will still be heard.
I believe that someone in the great somewhere,
Hears every word.
Every time I hear a new born baby cry,
Or touch a leaf or see the sky.
Then I know why,
I believe.

Every time I hear a new born baby cry,
Or touch a leaf or see the sky.
Then I know why,
I believe.

Erwin Drake

" I believe" - Elvis Presley - YouTube
​


----------



## CitizenUnknown

_I Am A Book Torn_ by Manchester Orchestra


    In the night I'm disappointed with your choice
As I'm right outside your door
And my face is on the floor
And you left me on the darker side of town
Alone all by myself, no shadow spoken tongues
Faintly familiar ones
And they bled the truth
And they screamed aloud that you
were a liar. Yes a liar.
Well you took advantage of me yet again
Or so they said
And I'd hang the moon for you.
And I'd save the world for you

And tonight and forever
Tonight and tonight and forever.
Well I am just a book
Dusty on this shelf
Worn and by myself
And the words inside don't help.
As I read my midnight pain
Til you put me up again

And the smile across my face is being forged
It's nothing but a fake and it helps me to not think
And I know that you're at home and on your mind 
is nothing about my brown hair and hazel eyes.
I'm just trying to pass the time
And the tears all sing aloud, without making a sound
“You're a sucker, such a sucker.”
It seems as if you want what you can't get
And I'm nauseous and I'm sick
And I'll get into your mind so please get out of mine

Tonight and forever
Tonight, oh tonight, tonight and forever
Well I am just a book
I'm dusty on this shelf
I'm worn and by myself
And the words inside don't help
As I read my midnight pain
Til you put me up again

Well I am just a book, dusty on this shelf
I'm worn and by myself
And the words inside don't help
As I read my midnight pain
Til you put me up again
And again, and again, and again, and again.... 

​


----------



## beanlord56

Understanding What We've Grown To Be - We Came As Romans
All the lights were too bright to see the spark that I've been missing for too long
Something I've been missing for too long
My empty cup could never fill another
I have spilled all I've had to make things better
But the love of all others has made me new
Because of you I am made new
We've all been broken
So let us make each other new
I've died inside every time I tried to lie to myself about feeling alive
All these distractions kept me from seeing what I needed all along
An understanding
I am speechless tonight as I stare into the sky
I feel endless compassion, forgiveness, and love
I feel everyone who is looking up, sharing this
I feel unexplainably alive
I need to understand what we've grown to be
Tonight, when I look into the sky
I know this is why I am alive
So sing with me if you feel this feeling
I'm alive


----------



## Courtjester

*Blue Bayou*

I feel so bad I got a worried mind
I’m so lonesome all the time
Since I left my baby behind
On Blue Bayou

Saving nickels saving dimes
Working till the sun don’t shine
Looking forward to happier times
On Blue Bayou

I’m going back someday
Come what may
To Blue Bayou
Where the folks are fine
And the world is mine
On Blue Bayou
Where those fishing boats
With their sails afloat
If I could only see
That familiar sunrise
Through sleepy eyes
How happy I’d be

Gonne see my baby again
Gonne be with some of my friends
Maybe I’ll feel better again
On Blue Bayou

Saving nickels saving dimes
Working till the sun don’t shine
Looking forward to happier times
On Blue Bayou

I’m going back someday
Come what may
To Blue Bayou
Where the folks are fine
And the world is mine
On Blue Bayou
Where those fishing boats
With their sails afloat
If I could only see
That familiar sunrise
Through sleepy eyes
How happy I’d be

Oh that boy of mine
By my side
The silver moon
And the evening tide
Oh some sweet day
Gonne take away
This hurting inside
Well I’ll never be blue
My dreams come true
On Blue Bayou

Joe Melson and Roy Orbison

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58id5JIzFao 

​


----------



## beanlord56

Inheritors - Serianna
The trumpet sounds and those who repent will be forgiven
Death surrounds us all and few stay strong
He will wipe every tear and shine the light in the deepest hollows
Death will come calling, the world will be falling down
All the world is broken, our throats are open graves
Save your breath and pray for our safety
As the clock strikes twelve, the inheritors prepare for the worst
Screams echo without warning, but we don't listen
A new test of pride with fill every life
Those who fail to see our flaws will burn up in this world and all its imperfections
This is our challenge
We never listened and took nothing to heart
Our generation will crumble in the wake
This comes as no surprise
This is war
We know we're not alone
It's such a feeling left out in the dark with no one to take me back
Take us away, take us home
Throw us a line and bring us back
This is not a mystery
The story has been told a thousand times before
We brought this upon ourselves
The wretched will get what they deserve, but the innocent will fall victim
With broken souls and broken bones, we use the tools we were given
The inheritors of the Earth will take what wee have failed to fix
All the world is broken, our throats are open graves
Save your breath and pray for our safety
Take us away and take us home
Throw us a line to save our soul


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;ruAi4VBoBSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruAi4VBoBSM[/video]


----------



## Courtjester

*Moonlight in Vermont*

Pennies in a stream,
Falling leaves of sycamore,
Moonlight in Vermont.

Icy fingers wave,
Ski trails on a mountainside,
Snowlight in Vermont.

Telegraph cables,
They swing down the highway
And travel each bend in the road.
People who meet in this romantic setting
Are so hypnotized by the lovely

Evening summer breeze,
Warbling of a meadowlark,
Moonlight in Vermont.

Telegraph cables,
They swing down the highway,
And they travel each bend in the road.
People who meet in this romantic setting
Are so hypnotized by the lovely

Ev’ning summer breeze,
Warbling of a meadowlark,
Moonlight in Vermont.
You and I,
And Moonlight in Vermont.

John Blackburn & Karl Suessdorf

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOjPdkSfsKQ
​


----------



## beanlord56

Saul of Tarsus (The Messenger) - For Today
May the world know that I am yours
I will never be silenced
I will resist my to the point of blood
And I will wear my scars like badges of honor
But let my hope cry out that my God is greater than the pain of persecution
My God is greater than this world
There will never be another chance to live today for God
There will never be another name that can save us from ourselves
And so, steadfast and undeterred, I will proclaim the name of Christ to a dead and dying world
I am not ashamed
Blinded, I saw that Christ is Lord
Now, may the world see you through open eyes
God, my Father, reign

[video=youtube;ctnObP4cS-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctnObP4cS-k[/video]


----------



## Courtjester

*Sweet Surrender*

Lost and alone on some forgotten highway,
Travelled by many remembered by few;
Looking for something that I can believe in,
Looking for something that I’d like to do with my life.

There’s nothing behind me and nothing that ties me
To something that might have been true yesterday.
Tomorrow is open and right now it seems to be more
Than enough to just be there today

And I don’t know what the future is holding in store;
I don’t know where I’m going, I’m not sure where I’ve been.
There’s a spirit that guides me, a light that shines for me;
My life is worth the living, I don’t need to see the end

Sweet, sweet surrender;
Live, live without care;
Like a fish in the water;
Like a bird in the air.

John Denver

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Hope & Encouragement’

​


----------



## Snowball13

*Regina Spektor - On the Radio*

This is how it works
It feels a little worse
Than when we drove our hearse
Right through that screaming crowd
While laughing up a storm
Until we were just bone
Until it got so warm
That none of us could sleep
And all the styrofoam
Began to melt away
We tried to find some words
To aid in the decay
But none of them were home
Inside their catacomb
A million ancient bees
Began to sting our knees
While we were on our knees
Praying that disease
Would leave the ones we love
And never come again

On the radio
We heard November Rain
That solo's really long
But it's a pretty song
We listened to it twice
'Cause the DJ was asleep

This is how it works
You're young until you're not
You love until you don't
You try until you can't
You laugh until you cry
You cry until you laugh
And everyone must breathe
Until their dying breath

No, this is how it works
You peer inside yourself
You take the things you like
And try to love the things you took
And then you take that love you made
And stick it into some
Someone else's heart
Pumping someone else's blood
And walking arm in arm
You hope it don't get harmed
But even if it does
You'll just do it all again

And on the radio
You hear November Rain
That solo's awful long
But it's a good refrain
You listen to it twice
'Cause the DJ is asleep
On the radio
(oh oh oh)
On the radio
On the radio - uh oh
On the radio - uh oh
On the radio - uh oh
On the radio
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Moon Is A Kite*

I know you think this world is too dark to even dream in colour,
But I’ve seen flowers bloom at midnight
And kites fly in gray skies.
They were close to looking like the Sunrise,
And sometimes it takes the most wounded wings,
The most broken things
To notice how strong the breeze is
And how precious the flight.

 ‘The Moon is a Kite’
Andrea Gibson
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Full Of Wonder*

I can beat the night, I’m not afraid of thunder
I am full of light, I am full of wonder

Woah, oh I came falling under
Woah, oh I am full of wonder

Though our feet might ache, the world’s upon our shoulders
No way we goin’ break, ‘cos we are full of wonder

Woah, oh we came falling under
Woah, oh we are full of wonder

This light is contagious, go, go tell your neighbours
Just reach out and pass it on
This light is contagious, go, go tell your neighbours
Just reach out and pass it on ooh yeah
This light is contagious, go, go tell your neighbours
Just reach out and pass it on ooh yeah
This light is contagious, go, go tell your neighbours
Just reach out and pass it on yeah

Woah, oh we came falling under
Woah, oh we are full of wonder

When everything feels wrong, and darkness falls upon you
Just try sing along, this is a message from Cabana
If your heart turns blue, I want you to remember
This song is for you, and you are full of wonder

Woah, oh we came falling under
Woah, oh we are full of wonder

Emeli Sandé
​


----------



## beanlord56

Crown of Thorns - For Today
We crowned Him with the crown of thorns
This is the end of our life that's been burdened for all that come
The suffering manifest glory has come with the fullness of God
King of kings
Beaten and broken down
Why would he live like a servant?
King of kings
They said there's no way down
Why should he die like a slave?
The throne will be above
The meek will inherit the earth
The less will be first to inherit the earth
I know down is the way up
So, Master, show me how to serve
It should have been me with the nails through my hands and feet
Facing the wrath of God
It should have been me left to pay for my sin forsaken
But in the blood I stand
It should have been me
Born to die
He bore the fire of God's holy wrath on His shoulders
Born to die
I watched him pour out His life as He ransomed for all
And as He carried this cross on His back, beaten and bloodied
And I saw myself there too because I've been broken by a world that hates me
But I'm not alone anymore
No one can take His life; He laid it down for me
That twisted wreath of thorns, yeah He took that crown for me
And after three days, out of the ground for me
He overcame it all
Now I live to serve Him
With stripes on His back, betrayed by the ones He loved so perfectly
We spit in His face and we crowned Him


----------



## RJA

Sieze the Day - Avenged Sevenfold

Seize the day, or die regretting the time you lost
It's empty and cold without you here, too many people to Ache over

I see my vision burn, I feel my memories fade with time
But I'm too young to worry
These streets we travelled on will undergo our same lost past

I found you here, now please just stay for a while
I can move on with you around
I hand you my mortal life, but will it be forever? 
I'd do anything for a smile, holding you 'til our time is done
We both know the day will come, but I don't want to leave you

I see my vision burn, I feel my memories fade with time
But I'm too young to worry (a melody, a memory, or just one Picture)

Seize the day, or die regretting the time you lost
It's empty and cold without you here, too many people to Ache over

Newborn life replacing all of us, changing this fable we live In
No longer needed here so where do we go? 
Will you take a journey tonight, follow me past the walls of Death? 
But girl, what if there is no eternal life? 

I see my vision burn, I feel my memories fade with time
But I'm too young to worry (a melody, a memory, or just one Picture)

Seize the day, or die regretting the time you lost
It's empty, and cold without you here, too many people to Ache over

Trials in life, questions of us existing here, don't wanna Die alone without you here, 
Please tell me what we have is real

So, what if I never hold you, yeah, or kiss your lips again? 
Whoah, so I never want to leave you, and the memories of Us to see
I beg don't leave me

Seize the day, or die regretting the time you lost
It's empty, and cold without you here, too many people to Ache over

Trials in life, questions of us existing here, don't wanna die alone without you here
Please tell me what we have is real

Silence you lost me, no chance for one more day [x2 then Continues in the background]

I'm stuck here alone
Falling away from me, no chance to get back home [x2]

More lyrics: Avenged Sevenfold Lyrics


----------



## beanlord56

Man of Sorrows - Wolves at the Gate
Blistered feet, bloodied alone
Walked the streets of man unknown
Battered face as He adorns
A mocker's robes, a crown of thorns
A tree designed for his demise
Cursed, maligned by guilty cries
The nails and hammer they did meet
Two in the hands, one in the feet
Risen up, put on display
For a guilty mob to scream and say,
"Crucify! Crucify!"
The people yelled to crucify
"He must die! He must die!"
Without a fight He did comply
I do not know the pain You felt
Or lowly service as You knelt
Down before such lowly men You served
And washed their feet
Who is this man they sent to die?
Many still could not reply
Betrayed and sold by His very own
With a kiss
He met the needs of thousands fed
Healed the sick and raised the dead
"My God! My God!" The man did say
"Have you forsaken me this day?"
Bleeding, dying; words were few
"Forgive them Lord for what they do"
Gasping breath the heard Him say,
"It is finished!"
Laid below the ground, You knew it couldn't hold You
They thought that You were bound by nature's laws
His is risen! He is risen!
For the veil that was torn in two and the darkness that would ensue
A symbol alas for the debt was finally paid
When the stone, it was rolled away, He wa no longer where He lay
Surely our King had risen from the dead
On and on and on we're singing
Singing out for all to hear us
This is not a simple story
Our lives are for Your glory
Beyond my words and written pages
Your song across the ages


----------



## moderan

Paul Simon-the Boxer

I am just a poor boy, though my story's seldom told  
I have squandered my resistance for a pocketful of mumbles, such are promises  
All lies and jest, still a man hears what he wants to hear  
And disregards the rest (hmmmm....mmmm......)  

When I left my home and my family, I was no more than a boy  
In the company of strangers.....  
In the quiet of the railway station, runnin' scared  
Laying low, seeking out the poorer quarters, where the ragged people go  
Looking for the places only they would know  

(Li la li... li la la la li la li)  
(Li la li... li la la la li la li)  
(La la la la li...)  

Seeking only workman's wages, I come looking for a job, but I get no offers.....  
Just a come-on from the whores on Seventh Avenue  
I do declare, there were times when I was so lonesome  
I took some comfort there (li la la, la, la la)  

Now the years are rolling by me, they are rockin' even me  
I am older than I once was, and younger than I'll be, that's not unusual  
No it isn't strange, after changes upon changes, we are more or less the same  
After changes we are more or less the same ...  

(Li la li... li la la la li la li)  
(Li la li... li la la la li la li)  
(La la la la li...)  

And I'm laying out my winter clothes, wishing I was gone, goin' home  
Where the New York city winters aren't bleedin' me, leadin' me to go home  

In the clearing stands a boxer, and a fighter by his trade  
And he carries the reminder of every glove that laid him down or cut him  
'Til he cried out in his anger and his shame  
I am leaving, I am leaving, but the fighter still remains  
Yes, he still remains ...  

(Li la li... li la la la li la li)  
(Li la li... li la la la li la li)  
(La la la la li...)  
(Li la la la li la li)  
(Li la li... li la la la li la li)  
(La la la la li...)  
(Li la la la li la li)  
(Li la li... li la la la li la li)


----------



## Courtjester

*Farewell Angelina*

Farewell, Angelina, the bells of the crown
Are being stolen by bandits,
I must follow the sound.
The triangle tingles and the trumpets play slow.
 Farewell, Angelina, the sky is on fire and I must go.

There’s no need for anger, there’s no need for blame.
There’s nothing to prove, everything’s still the same.
 Just a table standing empty by the edge of the sea,
Means farewell, Angelina, the sky is trembling and I must leave.

The jacks and queens have forsaken the courtyard.
Fifty-two gypsies now file past the guards.
In the space where the deuce and the ace once ran wild,
Farewell, Angelina, the sky is changing colour,
I’ll see you in a while.

See the cross-eyed pirates sitting perched in the Sun,
. Shooting tin cans with a sawed-off shotgun.
And the neighbours they clap and they cheer with each blast.
But farewell, Angelina, the sky’s changing colour
And I must leave fast.
King Kong, little elves on the rooftops they dance,
Valentino-type tangos while the make-up man’s hands
Shut the eyes of the dead not to embarrass anyone.
But farewell, Angelina, the sky is embarrassed and I must be gone.

The machine guns are roaring, the puppets heave rocks.
The fiends nail time bombs to the hands of the clocks.
Call me any name you like, I will never deny it.
But farewell, Angelina, the sky is erupting,
I must go where it’s quiet.

Bob Dylan

Sung here by Joan Baez

Joan baez - Farewell Angelina - - YouTube
​


----------



## Hemlock

Here's one of my favorite songs.

The Day You Said Goodnight -Hale
Hale - The Day You Said Goodnight (Official Music Video) - YouTube

Take me as you are
Push me off the road
the sadness,
I need this time to be with you
I'm freezing in the sun
I'm burning in the rain
The silence
I'm screaming,
Calling out your name


Bridge:
And i do reside in your light
that puts up the fire with me and find
Yeah you'll lose the side of your circles
That's what i'll do if we say goodbye


Chorus:
To be is all i gotta be
And all that i see
And all that i need this time
To me the life you gave me
The day you said goodnight.




The calmness in your face
That I see through the night
The warmthress your light is pressing unto us
You didn't ask me why
I never would have known
oblivion is falling down


Bridge:
And i do reside in your light
Put out the fire with me and find
Yeah you'll lose the side of your circles
That's what i'll do if we say goodbye


Chorus:
To be is all i gotta be
And all that i see
And all that i need this time
To me the life you gave me
The day you said goodnight.


If you could only know me like your prayers at night
Then everything between you and me will be alright.


Chorus:
To be is all i gotta be
And all that i see
And all that i need this time
To me the life you gave me
The day you said goodnight.




she's already taken,
she's already taken
she's already taken me
she's already taken,
she's already taken me


The day you said goodnight.


----------



## moderan

I wish we had an unlike button.


----------



## edinfresno

I have to laugh at myself because after posting what I did, yesterday, about the joys of our own personal bits and pieces of what's generally referred to as "weirdness" I realized that this post was _actually[/] about whether we listen to music or not when we're writing! (Yes, chalk it up to a combination of bad vision and a tendency toward impatience. lol.)

I always listen to music but what I listen to depends on what I'm writing. If I'm writing something light and funny I'll listen to the appropriate music because it helps me to set the right emotional mood and, thus, help me to relate better to whatever characters I'm working with at the time._


----------



## Courtjester

moderan said:


> I wish we had an unlike button.



To me, not clicking the 'like' button means I either don't like the song or don't much care for it.


----------



## Courtjester

Some enchanted evening
You may see a stranger,
you may see a stranger
Across a crowded room
And somehow you know,
You know even then
That somewhere you'll see her
Again and again.

‘South Pacific’
Rodgers & Hammerstein

From ‘Love At First Sight’

​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Guests
*
One by one, the guests arrive
The guests are coming through
The open-hearted many
The broken-hearted few
And no one knows where the night is going
And no one knows why the wine is flowing
Oh love I need you
I need you
I need you
I need you
Oh, I need you now

And those who dance, begin to dance
Those who weep begin
And ‘Welcome, welcome’ cries a voice
‘Let all my guests come in.’

And no-one knows where the night is going . . .

And all go stumbling through that house
in lonely secrecy
Saying ‘Do reveal thyself’
or ‘Why hast thou forsaken me?’

And no one knows where the night is going . . .

All at once the torches flare
The inner door flies open
One by one they enter there
In every style of passion

And no one knows where the night is going  . . .

And here they take their sweet repast
While house and grounds dissolve
And one by one the guests are cast
Beyond the garden wall

And no one knows where the night is going  . . .

Those who dance, begin to dance
Those who weep begin
Those who earnestly are lost
Are lost and lost again

And no one knows where the night is going  . . .

One by the guests arrive
The guests are coming through
The broken-hearted many
The open-hearted few

And no one knows where the night is going  . . .

Leonard Cohen

Nana Mouskouri - The Guests - YouTube 
​


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

*Doubleback by ZZ Top*

[video=youtube;3LhzZ0Fj9_Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LhzZ0Fj9_Y[/video]​


----------



## Courtjester

*Busy Doing Nothing!*
We’re busy doin’ nothin’
Workin’ the whole day through
Tryin’ to find lots of things not to do
We’re busy goin’ nowhere
Isn’t it just a crime
We’d like to be unhappy, but
We never do have the time.

I have to watch the river
To see that it doesn’t stop
And stick around the rosebuds
So they’ll know when to pop
And keep the crickets cheerful
They’re really a solemn bunch
Hustle, bustle
And only an hour for lunch.

We’re busy doin’ nothin’
Workin’ the whole day through
Tryin’ to find lots of things not to do
We’re busy goin’ nowhere
Isn’t it just a crime
We’d like to be unhappy, but
We never do have the time.

I have to wake the Sun up
He’s liable to sleep all day
And then inspect the rainbows
So they’ll be bright and gay
I must rehearse the songbirds
To see that they sing in key
Hustle, bustle
And never a moment free.

We’re busy doin’ nothin’
Workin’ the whole day through
Tryin’ to find lots of things not to do
We’re busy going nowhere
Isn’t it just a crime
We’d like to be unhappy, but
We never do have the time.

I have to meet a turtle
I’m teachin’ him how to swim
Then I have to shine the dewdrops
You know they’re looking rather dim
I told my friend, the robin
I’d buy him a brand new vest
Hustle, bustle
We never do have
We never do have
We never do, never do
Never do, never do, never do have the time
Never do have the time!

Vaughn Monroe
​


----------



## Courtjester

‘Non, je ne regrette rien!’ Edith Piaf

Edith Piaf - Non, je ne regrette rien (1961) - YouTube

:triumphant:​


----------



## Courtjester

*I Made It Through The Rain*

We dreamers have our ways
Of facing rainy days
And somehow we survive
We keep the feelings warm
Protect them from the storm
Until our time arrives
Then one day the sun appears
And we come shining through those lonely years

I made it through the rain
I kept my world protected
I made it through the rain
I kept my point of view
I made it through the rain
And found myself respected
By the others who
Got rained on too
And made it through

When friends are hard to find
And life seems so unkind
Sometimes you feel so afraid
Just aim beyond the clouds
And rise above the crowds
And start your own parade

'Cause when I chased my fears away
That's when I knew that I could finally say:
I made it through the rain
I kept my world protected
I made it through the rain
I kept my point of view
I made it through the rain
And found myself respected
By the others who
Got rained on too
And made it through

Barry Manilow

​


----------



## Courtjester

*Enya – Watermark*

Enya - Watermark - YouTube
​


----------



## beanlord56

Flesh and Blood - For Today

I won't go back the way I came
There is no turning back
I walked away from everything that could save me
I won't go back the way I came
There is no turning back
I was once blind, but now I see things clearly
I'll never see the world the same way
The words of truth within this man forever changed me
Is He just flesh and blood, or is there more to the power I see?
Filled with the strength of God, but he moves and breathes as a man just like me
When the spirit overcomes the flesh
You'll see one man with power over death
So let me die
And let the saints rise
With hands like mine, He turned water to wine
So let me die
And let the saints rise
With hands like mine, He gave sight to the blind
And He opened up my eyes
Break the chains that bind me
Flesh and blood, filled with the fire of God
Come break the chains of my bondage
Flesh and blood, filled with the fire of God
Deliver us from the darkness
How could a man like me be a man that's so unlike me?
The words You say got me turned away from the man I might be
My hands can build, but Your hands can create
My hands can help, but Your hands can save
The blind will see flesh and blood, filled with the fire of God
Come break the  chains of my bondage
Flesh and blood, filled with the fire of God
Deliver us from the darkness

[video=youtube;kvOSqWHrugk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvOSqWHrugk[/video]


----------



## Courtjester

*Enigma – A Moment In Heaven*

a moment in heaven - YouTube
​


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

*The Monkees- She*

[video=youtube;WQ6LmrP3vK8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQ6LmrP3vK8[/video]​


----------



## beanlord56

I'm a day late, but...

Hush Yael - Oh, Sleeper
Hush Yael, I hear them coming, we'll hide here 'til we're safe
Just hold tight to me until they've found what they need
Hush little Yael, I hear them, they're leaving for the beach
Where on the stone and sand, your sister finds her sleep
Wet your jaws for the world
We're going back to the darkest hours
Where our kind has confirmed
We are the masters of sin and slaughter
On the 22nd day of the 4th month, 1979 warrants a judgment
Because he came, and he saw, and that coward conquered a family asleep in their home
Rise, rise
We must rise for the helpless and fight for their justice
So lift your voices high
Higher than the mountains of their spite
We are the fearless, the ruthless, the heralds of our time
So lift your voices high
Higher than the mountains of their spite
We are the fearless, the ruthless, the heroes of our time
She had to watch him pull the trigger in her daddy's back and put his face to the waves until he took his last
Then he took her life with the butt of a gun, four years from when her life had begun
Rise, rise, rise, rise
We're all weavers at the loom of slaughter
But we will rise and make these victims our martyrs
So lift your voices high
Higher than the mountains of their spite
We are the fearless, the ruthless, the heralds of our time
So lift your voices high
Higher than the mountains of their spite
We are the fearless, the ruthless, the heroes of our time
Make him beg for his life
He made me watch as my family died
He'll never know what it's like
So cut him slow 'til his soul takes flight
Hush Yael, they found him and they put him in chains
The one who broke our home is finally feeling pain
Hush little Yael, I'm sorry, your lungs are empty
But in your new home, that man will not be seen
End him slow
Make him feel the rocks that her temple rode


----------



## Courtjester

*Clair De Lune – Debussy*

Claude Debussy- Clair de Lune (piano) - YouTube
​


----------



## beanlord56

This and the following song flow together so well, it's wrong to not post them both.

Bitter End - Fit for a King
I am broken by my birthright and made to die by design
I was put on this earth to fail you
Why do you put your faith in me?
I will let you down
I will give you a reason to hate me
I will give you a reason to despise me
I never thought I'd see the day when I'd see my maker face to face
Every sin accounted for, every bad decision ever made
Little did I know this would all lead up to this
This is my time
This is my breaking point
I'll pay my price, just please don't let me miss my peace of mind
I'll even die for this
God ease my soul
And don't let me forget that there is nothing forcing me to a bitter end
I can't stand another day in my head
All the pain, all the lies
It's wearing me thin
Why can't I just follow you?
Oh God, it's taking over
This is a takeover
My eyes have learned to lust and my mind was molded to betray you
I've let this spite fill my lungs
This is my breaking point
This will not be my bitter end


----------



## beanlord56

Skin and Bones - Fit for a King
Forge me now, for I have sold my soul to gold
Washed up on a shore a thousand miles away from home
Just as I begin to settle into these skin and bones alone
I find the answers to questions I have never known
Is there life beyond the grave?
And will I make the same mistakes day after day?
There must be a better way
Running from time to try and keep myself alive
Release my pride to keep from pushing the light aside
Now as I begin to let this in, I must keep the best in mind
And remove myself from the things that are wasting my time
I know that one of these days I'll finally see you face to face at the golden gates
Will you take me or will I fade into the grave?
I know these words won't hold any weight
But please don't turn away
Don't turn away from me


----------



## Jon M

[video=youtube;ViK8PwbJmxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViK8PwbJmxo[/video]


----------



## Hunter

How many roads have I chosen
How many bags can I really put down
How many oceans must I dive into
Before I drown

Before I can be king of my conscience
Before I wear the crown so I won’t forget
How many swords must go through my heart
Before I let the sweet love in

There are many ways to be careless
Stories that we tell
And even when they are lies we hold them
Like they’re fragile
So afraid to break the spell

I want to break the spell

How many fires must I walk through
How many matches I burned through them all
Somewhere down the line I can blame somebody
But right now I’m the only one taking the fall

There are many ways to be careless
Stories that we tell
And even when they are lies we hold them
Like they’re fragile
So afraid to break the spell

I want to break the spell

*Ellis - Break the Spell*​


----------



## Courtjester

*What A Wonderful World*
I see trees of green – red roses too.
I see them bloom – for me and for you
And I think to myself: ‘What a wonderful world!’

I see skies of blue  – clouds of white.
Bright blessed days – dark sacred nights.
And I think to myself: ‘What a wonderful world!’

The colours of a rainbow, so pretty in the sky.
Are also on the faces of people going by.
I see friends shaking hands saying: ‘How do you do?’
They’re really saying: ‘I love you.’

I hear babies cry – I watch them grow
They’ll learn much more than I’ll never know
And I think to myself: ‘What a wonderful world!’
Yes, I think to myself: ‘What a wonderful world!’

George David Weiss, George Douglas, Bob Thiele

Louis Armstrong What A Wonderful World - YouTube
​


----------



## beanlord56

From Zion - For Today
Every living thing will bow down at His feet
And every enemy will suffer their defeat
Our Deliverer has come
This is war
Our history has led us here
Creation sings in celebration
This mystery's beheld us here
He is the voice of liberation
Now is the age of redemption
Prophesized by generations past
A Redeemer for captive Israel
Our Messiah has been sent at last
To take the throne and close the gates of Hell
We fight for justice
The war has just begun
Our King has come out
Now I see freedom
I see it rising up
Like that star after sundown
With a voice that shakes the heavens
And with words that calm the seas
There is one the prophets told us
That the nations would receive
This is what we've been waiting for
Rise up
Never again do we fight alone
The Promised One has come set His people free
From the ashes came our greatest victory
This mystery has been revealed to the discerning
The lamb was slain, the blood was shed, let death pass over us
The sacrifice was made for sinners undeserving
Now we stand, set apart to storm the gates of Hell
Rise up
Never again do we fight alone
Rise up
We are the resistance
Rise up
Now is the time to rise up


----------



## dale

[video=youtube;TdiqYM2jrYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdiqYM2jrYQ[/video]


----------



## Courtjester

*He Ain’t Heavy, He’s My Brother*
The road is long
With many a winding turn
That leads us to who knows where,
Who knows when.
But I’m strong,
Strong enough to carry him.
He ain’t heavy, he’s my brother.

So on we go.
His welfare is of my concern.
No burden is he to bear.
We’ll get there.
For I know
He would not encumber me.
He ain’t heavy, he’s my brother.

If I’m laden at all,
I’m laden with sadness
That everyone’s heart
Isn’t filled with the gladness
Of love for one another.

It’s a long, long road,
From which there is no return.
While we’re on the way to there,
Why not share?
And the load
Doesn’t weigh me down at all.
He ain’t heavy, he’s my brother.

He’s my brother.
He ain’t heavy, he’s my brother.

B. Scott & B.Russell

Roger Whittaker - He Aint Heavy, He's My Brother - YouTube
​


----------



## Courtjester

Nana Mouskouri

Cuando Salí Pa Colombia

CUANDO SALÍ PA COLOMBIA - YouTube

​


----------



## beanlord56

Path of the Beam - Becoming the Archetype
Now ride
The crooked path is becoming straight as we move toward perfection
That old black rider, ever-chasing, no longer sets the direction
We ride on a beam of light
On a wave of pure precision
Our souls arise in endless flight
We are one in perfect fusion
We ride into the atmosphere and leave the world behind
Ride because the end is here
No force on Earth can move us now
There is truth in the illusion, but do not be deceived
There is a greater purpose than what is easily perceived
The presence of the light increases while everything is growing dim
This fleeting world withers away, revealing beauty concealed within
The evidence of perfection grows while kingdoms rise and fall
The souls of men are drawn to the source that binds us all, makes us who we are
We are the sleepless ones
The ones who will be changed
Living, breathing body of light
And we've got freedom coursing through our veins


----------



## Courtjester

*Both Sides Now*
Rows and flows of Angel hair,
And ice cream castles in the air,
And feather canyons everywhere.
I’ve looked at clouds that way.

But now they only block the Sun.
They rain and snow on everyone.
So many things I would have done,
But clouds got in my way.
I’ve looked at clouds from both sides now.
From up and down, and still somehow
It’s cloud illusions I recall.
I really don’t know clouds at all.

Moons and Junes and Ferris wheels.
The dizzy dancing way you feel,
As every fairy tale comes real.
I’ve looked at love that way.

But now it’s just another show.
You leave them laughing when you go.
And if you care, don’t let them know,
Don’t give yourself away.

I’ve looked at love from both sides now,
From give and take, and still somehow,
It’s love’s illusions I recall.
I really don’t know love at all.

Tears and fears and feeling proud,
To say ‘I love you’ right out loud.
Dreams and schemes and circus crowds.
I’ve looked at life that way.

But now old friends are acting strange,
They shake their heads, they say I’ve changed.
Well something’s lost, but something’s gained
In living every day.

I’ve looked at life from both sides now,
From win and lose and still somehow,
It’s life’s illusions I recall.
I really don’t know life at all.
I’ve looked at life from both sides now,
From up and down, and still somehow.
It’s life’s illusions I recall.
I really don’t know life at all.

by Joni Mitchell

Joni Mitchel - Both sides now - YouTube
​


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

The Streak by Ray Stevens

(Reporter):
Hello, everyone, this is your action news reporter with all the news
that is news across the nation, on the scene at the supermarket. There
seems to have been some disturbance here. Pardon me, sir, did you see
what happened?

(Witness):
Yeah, I did. I's standin' overe there by the tomaters, and here he
come, running through the pole beans, through the fruits and vegetables,
nekkid as a jay bird. And I hollered over t' Ethel, I said, "Don't
look, Ethel!" But it's too late, she'd already been incensed.

(Chorus)
Here he comes, Boogity, Boogity
There he goes, Boogity, Boogity
And he ain't wearin' no clothes

Oh, yes, they call him the Streak
Boogity, Boogity
Fastest thing on two feet
Boogity, Boogity
He's just as proud as he can be
Of his anatomy
He goin' give us a peek

Oh, yes, they call him the Streak
Look at that, look at tha
He likes to show off his physique
Look at that, look at that
If there's an audience to be found
He'll be streakin' around
Invitin' public critique

(Reporter):
This is your action news reporter once again, and we're here at the gas
station. Pardon me, sir, did you see what happened?

(Witness):
Yeah, I did. I's just in here gettin my car checked, he just appeared
out of the traffic. Come streakin' around the grease rack there, didn't
have nothin' on but a smile. I looked in there, and Ethel was gettin'
her a cold drink. I hollered, "Don't look, Ethel!" But it was too
late. She'd already been mooned. Flashed her right there in front of
the shock absorbers.

(Chorus)
He ain't crude, Boogity, Boogity
He ain't lewd, Boogity, Boogity
He's just in the mood to run in the nude

Oh, yes, they call him the Streak
Boogity, Boogity
He likes to turn the other cheek
Boogity, Boogity
He's always makin' the news
Wearin' just his tennis shoes
Guess you could call him unique

(Reporter):
Once again, your action news reporter in the booth at the gym, covering
the disturbance at the basketball playoff. Pardon me, sir, did you see
what happened?

(Witness):
Yeah, I did. Half time, I's just goin' down thar to get Ethel a snow
cone. And here he come, right out of the cheap seats, dribbling, right
down the middle of the court. Didn't have on nothing but his PF's.
Made a hook shot and got out through the concessions stand. I hollered up
at Ethel, I said, "Don't look, Ethel!" But it was too late. She'd
already got a free shot. Grandstandin', right there in front of the
home team.

(Chorus) (Witness):
Oh, yes, they call him the Streak Here he comes again.
Boogity, Boogity Who's that with him?
The fastest thing on two feet Ethel? Is that you, Ethel?
Boogity, Boogity What do you think you're
He's just as proud as he can be doin'? You git your
Of his anatomy clothes on!
He's gonna give us a peek

Oh, yes, they call him the Streak Ethel! Where you goin'?
Boogity, Boogity Ethel, you shameless
He likes to show off his physique hussy! Say it isn't so,
Boogity, Boogity Ethel! Ethelllllll!!!
If there's an audience to be found
He'll be streakin' around
Invitin' public critique​


----------



## Courtjester

*Memories*
Light the corners of my mind.
Misty watercolour memories
Of the way we were.
Scattered pictures
Of the smiles we left behind.
Smiles we gave to one another
For the way we were.

Can it be that it was all so simple then
Or has time rewritten every line?
If we had the chance to do it all again,
Tell me, would we? Could we?

Memories,
May be beautiful and yet,
What’s too painful to remember
We simply choose to forget.

So it’s the laughter
We will remember,
Whenever we remember
The way we were.

Alan Bergman and Marilyn Bergman, Lyrics
Marvin Hamlisch, Music

The way we were - YouTube
​


----------



## escorial

John Coltrane...Blue Train


----------



## Courtjester

*If you go away*
On this summer day
Then you might as well
Take the sun away
All the birds that flew
In the summer sky
When our love was new
And our hearts were high
When the day was young
And the nights were long
When the moon stood still
For the night bird’s song

If you go away
If you go away
If you go away...

But if you stay
I’ll make you a day
Like no day has been
Or will be again
We’ll sail on the sun
We’ll ride on the rain
We’ll talk to the trees
And worship the wind

But if you go
I’ll understand
Leave me just enough love
To hold in my hand

If you go away
If you go away
If you go away...

Ne me quitte pas
Il faut oublier
Tout peut s’oublier
Qui s’enfuit déjà
Oublier le temps
Des malentendus
Et le temps perdu
A savoir comment
Oublier ces heures
Qui tuaient parfois
A coups de pourquoi
Le coeur du bonheur
Ne me quitte pas
Ne me quitte pas
Ne me quitte pas

But if you stay
I’ll make you a night
Like no night has been
Or will be again
I’ll sail on your smile
I’ll ride on your touch
I’ll talk to your eyes
That I love so much

But if you go
I’ll understand
Leave me just enough love
To hold in my hand

If you go away
If you go away
If you go away...

If you go away
As I know you must
There is nothing left
In this world to trust
Just an empty room
Full of empty space
Like the empty look
I see on your face
Though I would have been the shadow
Of your shadow
If you might have kept me
By your side

If you go away
If you go away
If you go away...

An adaptation of the 1959 Jacques Brel song ‘Ne me quitte pas’
English lyrics by Rod McKuen

â™¥ â™« Barbra Streisand if you go away (lyrics) â™¥ â™« - YouTube
​


----------



## Courtjester

Do you know where you’re going to?
Do you like the things that life is showing you?
Where are you going to?
Do you know?

Do you get
What you’re hoping for?
When you look behind you,
There’s no open doors.
What are you hoping for?
Do you know?

Once we were standing still in time,
Chasing the fantasies
That filled our minds.
You knew how I loved you,
But my spirit was free.
Laughing at the questions
That you once asked of me.

Do you know where you’re going to?
Do you like the things that life is showing you?
Where are you going to?
Do you know?

Now looking back at all we planned,
We let so many dreams
Just slip through our hands.
Why must we wait so long,
Before we see
How sad the answers
To those questions can be?

Do you know where you’re going to?
Do you like the things that life is showing you?
Where are you going to?
Do you know?

Do you get
What you’re hoping for?
When you look behind you
There’s no open doors
What are you hoping for?
Do you know?

M. Masser/G. Goffin

Do You Know Where You're Going To?
​


----------



## Trevthemighty

_Deadlines and Commitments_

That place we all run to
It can come down on you
The expectation can be great

If you should ever tire
Or if you should require
A sudden, simple twist of fate

Don't hide away
There's something to be said for pushing through
We'd never ride on horses that discourage you

If you should fall upon hard times
If you should lose your way
There is a place
Here in this house
That you can stay

If you should find romance
Go on and take that chance
Before the strategies begin

Deadlines and commitments
Every morning
And in the evening
They can suck you in
Boy, don't I know it

This offer would be standing
All you've got to do is call
Don't be afraid to knock on the door

If you should fall upon hard times
If you should lose your way
There is a place
Here in this house
That you can stay

I'm not talking about
Deadlines and commitments
Sold out of confusion
There is a place
Here in this house
That you can stay

Catch you, darling
I'll be waiting
I am on your side

This offer would be standing
All you've got to do is call
Don't be afraid to knock on the door

If you should fall upon hard times
If you should lose your way
There is a place
Here in this house
That you can stay

I'm not talking about
Deadlines and commitments
Sold out of confusion
There is a place
Here in this house
That you can stay

Catch you, darling
I'll be waiting
I am on your side

I'll catch you, darling
I'll be waiting
I am on your side 

Brandon Flowers, The Killers --BattleBorn


----------



## Folcro

*"Thick As Thieves"*

   Remember how it all began
The apple and the fall of man
The price we paid
So the people say
Down a path of shame it lead us
Dared to bite the hand that fed us
The fairy tale
The moral end
The wheel of fortune
Never turns again 

The worst of it has come and gone
In the chaos of millennium
In the falling out of the doomsday crowd
Their last retreat is moving slow
They burn their bridges as they go
The heretic is beatified
He'll teach the harlot's child to smile 

Wracked again by indecision
Should we make that small incision
Testify to the bleeding heart inside? 
We cut, we scratched
We rent, we slashed
And when he opened up at last
Found a cul-de-sac
Deep and black
Of smoke and ash 

The wicked king of parody
Is kissing all his enemies
On the seventh day
Of the seventh week
The tyrant's voice is softer now
But just for one forgiving hour
Before the rise of his
Iron fist again 

I've come tonight
I've come to know
The way we are
The way we'll go
Come to measure this
The width of the wide abyss 

I come to you in restless sleep
Where all your dreams turn bitter-sweet
With voodoo doll philosophies
And day-glo holy trinities 

The crooked raft that leaves the shore
Ferries drunken souls aboard
Pilgrims march to Compestela
Visions of their saint in yellow 

All follow deep in trance
Lost in a catatonic dance
Know no future
Damn the past
Blind, warm, ecstatic
Safe at last...  

---Natalie Merchant


----------



## Courtjester

*
Why Worry?
*
Baby, I see this world has made you sad.
Some people can be bad,
The things they do the things they say.

But baby, I’ll wipe away those bitter tears.
I’ll chase away those restless fears
And turn your blue skies into gray.

Why worry?
There should be laughter after pain.
There should be sunshine after rain.
These things have always been the same.
So why worry now?
Why worry now?

Baby, when I get down I turn to you
And you make sense of what I do,
And all the isn’t hard is the same.

But baby, just when this world seems mean and cold,
Our love comes shinning red and gold
And all the rest is by the way.

Why worry?
There should be laughter after pain.
There should be sunshine after rain.
These things have always been the same.
So why worry now?
Why worry now?

Mark Knopfler

Mark Knopfler & Emmylou Harris - Why Worry - YouTube
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Lean On Me*
Sometimes in our lives
We all have pain, we all have sorrow.
But if we are wise
We know that there’s always tomorrow.

Lean on me when you’re not strong
And I’ll be your friend. I’ll help you carry on
For it won’t be long
‘Til I’m gonna need somebody to lean on.

Please, swallow your pride.
If I have things you need to borrow,
For no one can fill those of your needs
That you won’t let show.

You just call on me, brother, when you need a hand.
We all need somebody to lean on.
I just might have a problem that you’ll understand.
We all need somebody to lean on.

Lean on me when you’re not strong.
And I’ll be your friend. I’ll help you carry on.
For it won’t be long
‘Til I’m gonna need somebody to lean on.

You just call on me, brother, when you need a hand.
We all need somebody to lean on.
I just might have a problem that you’ll understand.
We all need somebody to lean on.

If there is a load
You have to bear that you can’t carry,
I’m right up the road. I’ll share your load,
If you just call me.

Call me, if you need a friend.
Call me.

Bill Withers

Kirk Franklin-Lean On Me - YouTube
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Sunrise**, Sunset*
Is this the little girl I carried?
Is this the little boy at play?
I don't remember growing older
When did they?

When did she get to be a beauty?
When did he grow to be so tall?
Wasn't it yesterday
When they were small?

Sunrise, Sunset.
Sunrise, Sunset.
Swiftly flow the days
Seedlings turn overnight to sunflowers,
Blossoming, even as we gaze.

Sunrise, Sunset.
Sunrise, Sunset.
Swiftly fly the years.
One season following another,
Laden with happiness and tears.

What words of wisdom can I give them?
How can I help to ease their way?
Now they must learn from one another,
Day by day.

Sunrise, Sunset.
Sunrise, Sunset.
Swiftly fly the years.,
One season following another
Laden with happiness and tears.

From ‘The Fiddler On The Roof’
By Jerry Bock and Sheldon Harnick

Sunrise, Sunset

​


----------



## Courtjester

*Clannad – Harry’s Game*

I will go East and go West
 From where the Moon and the Sun
Once came, they will return.

And the young man
With his reputation behind him,
I will go wherever he came from –
The young man with his reputation behind him ...

Translated from the Irish

Harry´s Game - YouTube
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Live Like You Were Dying

*He said: ‘I was in my early forties,
‘With a lot of life before me,
‘An’ a moment came that stopped me on a dime.
‘I spent most of the next days,
‘Looking at the x-rays,
‘An’ talking ‘bout the options an’ talkin’ ‘bout sweet time.’
I asked him when it sank in,
That this might really be the real end?
How’s it hit you when you get that kind of news?
Man whatcha do?

An’ he said: ‘I went sky diving, I went rocky mountain climbing,
‘I went two point seven seconds on a bull named Fu Man Chu.
‘And I loved deeper and I spoke sweeter,
‘And I gave forgiveness I’d been denying.’
An’ he said: ‘Some day, I hope you get the chance,
‘To live like you were dyin’.’

He said ‘I was finally the husband,
‘That most the time I wasn’t.
‘An’ I became a friend a friend would like to have.
‘And all of a sudden goin’ fishin’,
‘Wasn’t such an imposition,
‘And I went three times that year I lost my Dad.
‘Well, I finally read the Good Book,
‘And I took a good long hard look,
‘At what I’d do if I could do it all again,
‘And then:

‘I went sky diving, I went rocky mountain climbing,
‘I went two point seven seconds on a bull named Fu Man Chu.
‘And I loved deeper and I spoke sweeter,
‘And I gave forgiveness I’d been denying.’
An’ he said: ‘Some day, I hope you get the chance,
‘To live like you were dyin’.’

Like tomorrow was a gift,
And you got eternity,
To think about what you’d do with it.
An’ what did you do with it?
An’ what can I do with it?
An’ what would I do with it?

‘Sky diving, I went rocky mountain climbing,
‘I went two point seven seconds on a bull named Fu Man Chu.
‘And then I loved deeper and I spoke sweeter,
‘And I watched Blue Eagle as it was flyin’.’
An’ he said: ‘Some day, I hope you get the chance,
‘To live like you were dyin’. . . ‘

Tim McGraw

Tim McGraw - Live Like You Were Dying - HQ (Official) - YouTube
​


----------



## Courtjester

*Don’t Cry Out Loud
*
Baby cried the day the circus came to town
‘Cos she didn’t like parades just passing by her
So she painted on a smile and took up with some clown
And she danced without a net upon the wire.
I know a lots about her ‘Cos you see,
Baby is an awful lot like me.

We don’t cry out loud, we keep it inside.
Learn how to hide our feelings, fly high and proud
And if you should, fall remember you almost had it all.

Baby saw the day they pulled the big top down.
They left behind her dreams among the litter.
And the different kind of love she thought she’d found
Was nothing more than sawdust and some glitter
But baby can’t be broken ‘Cos you see,
She had the finest teacher, that’s me!

I taught her don’t cry out loud, just keep it inside
Learn how to hide your feelings, fly high and proud
And if you should fall, remember you almost had it all.
Don’t cry out loud, keep it inside.

Elkie Brooks - Don't Cry Out Loud - YouTube
​


----------



## Courtjester

*What Is Truth?
*
The old man turned off the radio
And said: ‘Where did all the old songs go?
Kids sure play funny music these days.
They play it in the strangest ways.
It looks to me like they’ve all gone wild.
It was peaceful back when I was a child.’
Well man, could it be that the girls and boys
Are trying to be heard above your noise?
And the lonely voice of youth cries:
‘What is truth?’

A little boy of three sittin’ on the floor
Looks up and says: ‘Daddy, what is war?’
‘Son, that’s when people fight and die.’
The little boy of three says: ‘Daddy, why?’
A young man of seventeen in Sunday school,
Being taught the golden rule.
And by the time another year has gone around
It may be his turn to lay his life down.
Can you blame the voice of youth for asking:
‘What is truth?’

A young man sittin’ on the witness stand
The man with the book says: ‘Raise your hand,’
‘Repeat after me: I solemnly swear.’
The man looked down at his long hair
And although the young man solemnly swore,
Nobody seemed to hear anymore.
And it didn’t really matter if the truth was there,
It was the cut of his clothes and the length of his hair.
And the lonely voice of youth cries:
‘What is truth?’

The young girl dancing to the latest beat
Has found new ways to move her feet.
The young man speaking in the city square
Is trying to tell somebody that he cares.
Yeah, the ones that you’re calling wild
Are going to be the leaders in a little while.
This old world’s wakin’ to a new born day
And I solemnly swear that it’ll be their way.
So you better help the voice of youth to find
What is truth?

Johnny Cash

Johnny Cash: What Is Truth? - YouTube
​


----------



## Courtjester

*You’ll See*
You think that I can’t live
Without your love. You’ll see.
You think I can’t go on another day.

You think I have nothing
Without you by my side.
You’ll see, somehow, someway.

You think that I can’t
Ever laugh again. You’ll see.
You think that you’ve
Destroyed my faith in love.

You think after all you’ve done,
I’ll never find my way back home.
You’ll see, somehow, someday.

All by myself.
I don’t need anyone at all.
I know I’ll survive.
I know I’ll stay alive.

All on my own.
I don’t need anyone this time.
It will be mine.
No one can take it from me.
You’ll see.

You think that you are strong,
But you are weak. You’ll see.
It takes more strength to cry
And admit defeat.

I have truth on my side.
You only have deceit.
You’ll see, somehow, someday.

All by myself.
I don’t need anyone at all.
I know I’ll survive.
I know I’ll stay alive.

I’ll stand on my own.
I won’t need anyone this time.
It will be mine.
No one can take it from me.
You’ll see!

By Madonna


Sung by Susan Boyle 

​


----------



## Courtjester

*I Will Survive*
At first, I was afraid, I was petrified.
Kept thinking, I could never live without you by my side.
But then I spent so many nights thinking how you did me wrong,
And I grew strong and I learned how to get along.

And so you’re back from outer space.
I just walked in to find you here with that sad look upon your face.
I should have changed that stupid lock.
I should have made you leave your key.
If I’d known for just one second you’d be back to bother me.

Go on now, go, walk out the door, just turn around now,
‘Cause you’re not welcome anymore.
Weren’t you the one, who tried to hurt me with goodbye?
Did you think I’d crumble? Did you think I’d lay down and die?

Oh, no, not I, I will survive.
Oh, as long as I know how to love, I know I’ll stay alive.
I’ve got all my life to live, I’ve got all my love to give.
And I’ll survive, I will survive, hey, hey.

It took all the strength I had not to fall apart.
Kept trying hard to mend the pieces of my broken heart.
And I spent, oh, so many nights just feeling sorry for myself.
I used to cry but now I hold my head up high.

And you see me, somebody new.
I’m not that chained up little person still in love with you.
And so you felt like dropping in and just expect me to be free.
But now I’m saving all my loving for someone who’s loving me.

Go on now, go, walk out the door, just turn around now,
‘Cause you’re not welcome anymore.
Weren’t you the one, who tried to break me with goodbye?
Did you think I’d crumble? Did you think I’d lay down and die?

Oh, no, not I, I will survive.
Oh, as long as I know how to love, I know I’ll stay alive.
I’ve got all my life to live, I’ve got all my love to give.
And I’ll survive, I will survive, oh.

By Freddie Perren & Dino Fekaris

Sung by Gloria Gaynor

* * *
​


----------



## beanlord56

Creative Captivity - August Burns Red
This is a barren wasteland
A lonely place where inspiration goes to die
Rescue the beauty that's left
Restore the character that's long since gone
Because these colors must never fade
This beat must carry on
We will fight to save this
We will fight to keep it alive
This is a cause worth fighting for
We will rescue and restore

[video=youtube_share;cMM0RDGP2Lo]http://youtu.be/cMM0RDGP2Lo[/video]


----------



## Courtjester

*Where Are You?*
 Who can say for certain?
Maybe you’re still here.
I feel you all around me.
Your memory’s so clear.

Deep in the stillness
I can hear you speak.
You’re still an inspiration.
Can it be that you are mine forever, love,
And you are watching over me from up above?

Fly me up to where you are,
Beyond the distant star I wish upon tonight,
To see you smile.
If only for a while to know you’re there,
A breath away’s not far to where you are.

Are you gently sleeping,
Here inside my dream?
And isn’t faith believing?
All power can’t be seen.

As my heart holds you,
Just one beat away,
I cherish all you gave me, every day.
‘Cause you are mine forever, love,
Watching me from up above.

And I believe that Angels breathe,
And that love will live on and never leave.

Fly me up to where you are,
Beyond the distant star I wish upon tonight,
To see you smile, if only for a while.
To know you’re there.
A breath away’s not far to where you are

Josh Groban

* * *
​


----------



## mg357

Thompson Square if i didn't have you


----------



## escorial

http://youtu.be/CnOgMEQa07k  well well well wewwww     wwww     wew


----------



## Mohican

Would You Lay With Me In A Field Of Stone 
By David Allan Coe 

WOULD YOU LAY WITH ME IN A FIELD OF STONE 
IF MY NEEDS WERE STRONG, WOULD YOU LAY WITH ME 

SHOULD MY LIPS GROW DRY, 
WOULD YOU WET THEM, DEAR 
IN THE MIDNIGHT HOUR, 
IF MY LIPS WERE DRY 

WOULD YOU GO AWAY TO ANOTHER LAND 
WALK A THOUSAND MILES THROUGH THE BURNING SAND 
WIPE THE BLOOD AWAY FROM MY DYING HAND 
IF I GIVE MYSELF TO YOU 

WOULD YOU LAY WITH ME 
IN THE STREAM OF LIFE 
WHEN THE MOON IS FULL, 
WOULD YOU BATHE WITH ME 

WILL YOU STILL LOVE ME, 
WHEN I'M DOWN AND OUT 
IN MY TIME OF TRIAL, 
WOULD YOU STAND BY ME 

WOULD YOU GO AWAY TO ANOTHER LAND 
WALK A THOUSAND MILES THROUGH THE BURNING SAND 
WIPE THE BLOOD AWAY FROM MY DYING HAND 
IF I GIVE MYSELF TO YOU 

WOULD YOU LAY WITH ME 
IN A FIELD OF STONE 
IF MY NEEDS WERE STRONG, 
WOULD YOU LAY WITH ME

[video=youtube;xxT-FgSHJXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxT-FgSHJXQ[/video]


----------



## Courtjester

*Autumn Leaves *
The falling leaves drift by my window,
The falling leaves of red and gold.
I see your lips, the summer kisses,
The sunburned hands I used to hold.

Since you went away the days grow long
And soon I’ll hear old winter’s song.
But I miss you most of all, my darling,
When autumn leaves start to fall.

Since you went away the days grow long
And soon I’ll hear old winter’s song.
But I miss you most of all, my darling,
When autumn leaves start to fall.

English Lyrics by Johnny Mercer
Music by Joseph Kosma

Sung here by Nana Mouskouri

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2Kzub1BnQk 
​


----------



## Pandora

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6e_B4hu8Y4g 

*"So Lovely"

You know I did something right.
Something that keeps me alive.
Oh you sweet little babies.
When you came you let me know.
I was finally happy.
You knew me before now didn't you.
God you're so lovely.
Did you come here to help me.
And I know you can't sleep well.
Unless I'm right there next to you.
Oh you take care of mommy too.
You're so quick to defend me aren't you.
God you're so lovely yes you are.
You came here to save me didn't you.
You came here to teach me.
And I'm gonna try to teach you.
Know you're everything to me.
Know you have to learn and try.
Please don't fear to lose me.
You know I have those same fears too.
God you're so lovely yeah you are.
You came here to save me didn't you.
You came here to teach me.
Ooh and I'm gonna try to teach you.
Little man and a lady.
So handsome and pretty.
Sometimes don't listen to your mamma no.
And don't do as I do.

*


----------



## Carlton

Too many to list. Instead I will say that Since I've Loving You by Led Zeppelin is my top tune. 

:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Courtjester

*The Impossible Dream*
To dream the impossible dream,
To fight the unbeatable foe,
To bear with unbearable sorrow,
To run where the brave dare not go.

To right the unrightable wrong,
To love pure and chaste from afar,
To try when your arms are too weary –
To reach the unreachable Star.

This is my quest:
To follow that star,
No matter how hopeless, no matter how far,
To fight for the right, without question or pause,
To be willing to march into hell, for a heavenly cause...

And I know, if I’ll only be true to this glorious quest,
That my heart will be peaceful and calm,
When I’m laid to my rest...
And the world will be better for this,
That one man [soul],
Scorned and covered with scars,
Still strove, with his last ounce of courage –
To reach the unreachable star.

From ‘The Man of La Mancha’ (Don Quixote)
Joe Darion and Mitch Leigh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ejzRiyMzi8

Specially dedicated to all Sun Scorpios

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

* Just Keep Breathing*
    When Heaven seems so far away
    And dreams are just a memory,
    Without the dark the light won’t show,
    Remember that you’re not alone.

    When you watch the world just turn away
    And break the promises it made,
    When love is all too hard to hold,
    Just take a breath and let it go.

    Whoa whoa oh, whoa whoa oh, whoa whoa oh
    Just keep breathing, breathing, breathing
    Whoa whoa oh, whoa whoa oh, whoa whoa oh
    Just keep breathing, breathing, breathing

    Two a.m. and too tired to sleep,
    When what you want is not what you need,
    And when these walls don’t feel like home,
    Remember that you’re not alone.

    The beginning’s just another end,
    It’s not too late to start again.
    When hope is all too hard to hold,
    Just take a breath and let it go.

    Whoa whoa oh, whoa whoa oh, whoa whoa oh.
    Just keep breathing, breathing, breathing.
    Whoa whoa oh, whoa whoa oh, whoa whoa oh.
    Just keep breathing, breathing, breathing.

    When Heaven seems so far away
    And dreams are just a memory,
    When love is all too hard to hold,
    Just take a breath and let it.

    Go whoa oh, whoa whoa oh, whoa whoa oh.
    Just keep breathing, breathing, breathing.
    Whoa whoa oh, whoa whoa oh, whoa whoa oh.
    Just keep breathing, breathing, breathing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9vF6K5yUQc

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*I Wish I Knew How It Would Feel To Be Free
*I wish I knew how
It would feel to be free.
I wish I could break
All the chains holding me.
I wish I could say
All the things that I should say,
Say ‘em loud say ‘em clear,
For the whole round world to hear.

I wish I could share
All the love that’s in my heart,
Remove all the bars
That keep us apart.
I wish you could know
What it means to be me,
Then you’d see and agree
That every man should be free.

I wish I could give
All I’m longin’ to give.
I wish I could live
Like I’m longin’ to live.
I wish I could do
All the things that I can do.
And though I’m way over-due,
I’d be starting anew.

Well I wish I could be
Like a bird in the sky.
How sweet it would be
If I found I could fly.
Oh I’d’ soar to the Sun
And look down at the sea.
Then I’d sing cos I know – yea,
Then I’d sing cos I know – yea,
Then I’d sing cos I know
I’d know how it feels.
Oh I know how it feels to be free.
Yea Yea!
Oh, I know how it feels
Yes I’ know,
Oh, I’ know,
How it feels,
How it feels,
To be free!

Nina Simone

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeXtfmAwvvY&feature=related

* * *
​


----------



## dale

[video=youtube;GjWI7jq1lbk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjWI7jq1lbk[/video]


----------



## Nickleby

My new favorite song: "The Same Old Sun," by Alan Parsons Project. If you like "Time" or "Days Are Numbers (The Traveller)," you'll like this one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J753jKeUCYg&list=PLABF16AA185A49FF3&index=8


----------



## Pidgeon84

Dead Seeds by Lamb of God

And you may tremble before hell's gates
You may watch as the heavens fall
And you may slight the hands of fate
You may heed the siren's call

And you may reach every golden shore
Witness repent in the heathen
And you may dance in the sands of the war
You may sleep in the cradle of Eden

Betrayed your prophets
Dead seeds buried deep
An army of none
We'll prey on the weak

And you may walk through the river run dry
You may strike down the giant with stone
And you may never again speak a lie
Confess every sin and atone

And you may drink from the infidel's blood
As their civilization collapses
You may rejoice in the cleanse of the flood
And stare into the face of apocalypse

Betrayed your prophets
Dead seeds buried deep
An army of none
We'll prey on the weak

You will not comprehend
Or find words that will describe
The will of God and man
Until you watch someone die

Betrayed your prophets
Dead seeds buried deep
An army of none
We'll prey on the weak


----------



## Deleted member 53128

"The World Is Saved" by Danny Wiessner: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBzqOa9y02I

The world is saved...

The living room is dark save for light being cast
From the big tv screen and the imminent sunrise
That is teasing the once-starry sky
With whispers of morning

You sit there, alone, in your one-bedroom flat
You stare straight ahead with controller in hand
And you marvel at, yes, you did it, you made it,
Game over

And the world is saved, thanks to you
The people pray for a hero and you answered the call
And you did a good job, you gave it your best,
And you are proud of yourself though a little depresed
That the world is saved

You stocked and prepared. you slept at the inn.
Your whole inventory was packed going in
With equipment and items designed
To turn man into legend

You sigh, satisfied, as a cutscene presents
The kind of conclusion you kind of expected;
The people are smiling, the sunshine has returned,
It's... perfect

But you can not help thinking on what is coming next
Got work in the morning and your body is upset
With your general lack of paying any attention

Your stomach is empty, your body is tired,
It burns every time you try closing your eyes
And the dullest of pain has made camp
North of your cerebellum

But the world is saved, if you like
The hero hangs up his sword as he says his goodbye.

But then where does he go? what does he do?
The adventure is over, so where does that leave you
When the world is saved?

The curtain falls. the music plays. the credits roll and it all fades to black...

And you're left by yourself
The fanfare is gone
There is no player 2 there by your side
To share victories won

But as you slowly progress
Down the hall to your bed,
A few great events
Leak back into your head

From the time that you spent
Traversing the land,
Battling evil, fighting the darkness,
Just sword in hand

Your memories creep in
With the edge of a smile
You realize again
What you lost for a while

You are going to think back much less
On how you saved the day
Than on all
The experience gained

At the end of it all,
Gamers play what we play
Not for game over,
But rather for what we take away!

The world is saved
But who cares!
We both know that that's not what you came for

Your next adventure is already in sight
And you are all set to go
You are excited to see what is all wrong 'till it is right
And the world is saved...

Though you're more along for a ride
(the world is saved)
You're more along for a ride
(the world is saved)
You're more along for a ride
(the world is saved)
You're more along for a ride


----------



## Pidgeon84

Nine Inch Nails- The Great Below

Staring at the sea
Will she come?
Is there hope for me
After all is said and done
Anything at any price
All of this for you
All the spoils of a wasted life
All of this for you
All the world has closed her eyes
Tired faith all worn and thin
For all we could have done
And all that could have been

Ocean pulls me close
And whispers in my ear
The destiny I've chose
All becoming clear
The currents have their say
The time is drawing near
Washes me away
Makes me disappear

And I descend from grace
In arms of undertow
I will take my place
In the great below

I can still feel you
Even so far away


----------



## Foxface

I spent my childhood in the 80's...used to (and still do) adore this song

Debonair lullabies in melodies revealed
In deep despair on lonely nights
He knows just how you feel
The slyest rhymes, the sharpest suits
In miracles made real

Like a bird in flight on a hot sweet night
You know you're right just to hold her tight
He soothes it right, makes it outtasite
And every thing's good in the world tonight

When smokey sings, I hear violins
When smokey sings, I forget everything, yeah
As she's packing her things
As she's spreading her wings
Smashing the hell
With the heaven she brings
And smokey sings, yeah he sings

Elegance in eloquence for sale or rent or hire
Should I say yes, I match his best
Then I would be a liar
Symphonies that soothe the rage
When lovers hearts catch fire

Like a bird in flight on a hot sweet night
You know you're right just to hold her tight
He soothes it right, makes it outtasite
And every thing's good in the world tonight

When smokey sings, I hear violins, yeah
When smokey sings, I forget everything, yeah
As she's packing her things
As she's spreading her wings
The front door might slam
But the back door it rings
Then smokey sings, well he sings

Who you been true to say
Luther croons
Sly's the original, originator
James screams
Marvin was the only innovator
But nothing can compare, nothing can compare

When smokey sings
When smokey sings, I hear violins, yeah
When smokey sings, I forget everything, yeah
As she's packing her things
As she's spreading her wings
She threw back the ring
When smokey sings
Smokey sings
Smokey sings


----------



## Courtjester

*In Memory of Pete Seeger*

Where have all the flowers gone?
Long time passing.
Where have all the flowers gone?
Young girls picked them, every one.
When will they ever learn?
When will they ever learn?

Where have all the young girls gone?
Long time passing.
Where have all the young girls gone?
Long time ago.
Taken husbands every one.
When will they ever learn?
When will they ever learn?

Where have all the young men gone?
Long time passing.
Where have all the young men gone?
Long time ago.
Gone to soldiers every one.
When will they ever learn?
When will they ever learn?

Where have all the soldiers gone?
Long time passing’.
Where have all the soldiers gone?
Long time ago.
Gone to grave yards every one.
When will they ever learn?
When will they ever learn?

Where have all the grave yards gone?
Long time passing.
Where have all the grave yards gone?
Long time ago.
Gone to flowers every one.
When will they ever learn?
When will they ever learn?

Where have all the flowers gone?
Long time passing.
Young girls picked them every one.
And where have all the soldiers gone?
Gone to grave yards, every one
When shall we, humankind, ever learn?
When shall we ever learn?

Pete Seeger

Sung by Marlene Dietrich
​ 
Peter ‘Pete’ Seeger (May 3, 1919 – January 27, 2014) was an American folk singer. A fixture on nationwide radio in the 1940s, he also had a string of hit records during the early 1950s as a member of the Weavers, most notably their recording of Lead Belly's ‘Goodnight, Irene’, which topped the charts for 13 weeks in 1950. Members of the Weavers were blacklisted during the McCarthy Era. In the 1960s, he re-emerged on the public scene as a prominent singer of protest music in support of international disarmament, civil rights, counterculture and environmental causes.

As a songwriter, he was the author or co-author of ‘Where Have All the Flowers Gone?’ (with Joe Hickerson), ‘If I Had a Hammer (The Hammer Song)’ (composed with Lee Hays of the Weavers), and ‘Turn, Turn, Turn!’ All of them have been recorded by many artists both in and outside the folk revival movement and are still sung throughout the world. ‘Flowers’ was a hit recording for the Kingston Trio (1962); Marlene Dietrich, who recorded it in English, German and French (1962); and Johnny Rivers (1965). ‘If I Had a Hammer’ was a hit for Peter, Paul & Mary (1962) and Trini Lopez (1963), while the Byrds popularized ‘Turn, Turn, Turn!’ in the mid-1960s, as did Judy Collins in 1964 and the Seekers in 1966.

Seeger was one of the folksingers most responsible for popularising the spiritual ‘We Shall Overcome’ (also recorded by Joan Baez and many other singer-activists). This song became the acknowledged anthem of the 1960s American Civil Rights Movement, soon after folk singer and activist Guy Carawan introduced it at the founding meeting of the Student Nonviolent Coordinating Committee (SNCC) in 1960. In the PBS American Masters episode ‘Pete Seeger: The Power of Song’, Seeger stated it was he who changed the lyric from the traditional ‘We will overcome’ to the more singable ‘We shall overcome’.

 From Wikipedia
​


----------



## Courtjester

* I Know You By Heart
*
Midnights in Winter.
The glowing fire
Lights up your face in orange and gold.
I see your sweet smile
Shine through the darkness,
Its line is etched in my memory,
So I’d know you by heart.

Mornings in April.
Sharing our secrets,
We’d walk until the morning was gone.
We were like children,
Laughing for hours.
The joy you gave me lives on and on.
‘Cos I know you by heart.

I still hear your voice
On warm Summer nights
Whispering like the wind.
You left in Autumn,
The leaves were turning.
I walked down roads of orange and gold.
I saw your sweet smile,
I heard your laughter,
You’re still here beside me every day.

‘Cos I know you by heart,
‘Cos I know you by heart.

Eva Cassidy for her Mother

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFdcSRXU2ro

 * * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

How about this for a change of theme?

O, My Daddy is a left-wing intellectual,
You can see it from the funny clothes he wears,
In his greasy leather jacket or his suit of corduroy
Or that woollen shirt that's full of stains and tears.

O, My Daddy is a left-wing intellectual.
He used to be a Stalinist they say.
For a while he was a Trotskyist,
Until he saw what he had risked.
Now he's just a pragmatist.

O, My Daddy is a left-wing intellectual,
But he thought the Beatles were a gas.
Mind, he didn't like their music
Or their haircuts and the rest.
He liked them 'cause they were from the working class.

O, My Daddy is a left-wing intellectual.
Supports the co-op movement do-or-die.
We must nationalise he cries,
Down with private enterprise.
But his divvy comes from shares in ICI.

O, My Daddy is a left-wing intellectual.
Believes in full equality for men,
But you should have heard the fuss
when I failed the 11-plus.
He packed me off to Eton there and then.

Alex Glasgow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqfz4-sMgak

* * *
​


----------



## Teak

Here's a few lines from some songs and not entire things. I don't think I could pick a single song. 

Xiu Xiu - The Fox and The Rabbit:
"When the fox hears the rabbit cry, he comes running, but not to help."

Screeching Weasel - Racist Society:
"Do you know what they think of you? Do you know how contemptuous they are of you? Do you know how easy you are to fool? You're like a dog going after a ball that was never thrown."

The Mountain Goats - Deuteronomy 2:10 :
"Laze by the shoreline while the sailors disembark, scratch out a place to sit and rest down in the dark. Smell something burning downwind just a little ways. They set up camp and sing and sweat and work for days. I have no fear of anyone, I'm dumb and wild and free. I am a flightless bird and there'll be no more after me."

The Mountain Goats - Magpie:
"And when the cherries ripe with blossoms, be ready and be brave. And remember what we had here when there was something left to save."


----------



## Courtjester

*One Day I’ll Fly Away*

I make it alone,
When love is gone.
Still you made your mark,
Here in my heart.

One day I’ll fly away,
Leave your love to yesterday.
What more can your love do for me,
When will love be through with me?

I follow the night.
Can’t stand the light.
When will I begin
My life again?

One Day I’ll fly away.
Leave your love to yesterday.
What more can your love do for me,
When will love be through with me?
Why live life from dream to dream,
And dread the day that dreaming ends?

One day I’ll fly away,
Leave your love to yesterday.
What more can your love do for me?
When will love be through with me?
Why live life from dream to dream,
And dread the day that dreaming ends?

One day I’ll fly away . . .

Randy Crawford

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyBawdr7Mgk

* * *
​


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;o9PomIRUlqQ]http://youtu.be/o9PomIRUlqQ[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

Tool- 46 & 2

My shadow's

Shedding skin and
I've been picking
Scabs again.
I'm down
Digging through
My old muscles
Looking for a clue.

I've been crawling on my belly
Clearing out what could've been.
I've been wallowing in my own confused
And insecure delusions
For a piece to cross me over
Or a word to guide me in.
I wanna feel the changes coming down.
I wanna know what I've been hiding in

My shadow.
Change is coming through my shadow.
My shadow's shedding skin
I've been picking
My scabs again.

I've been crawling on my belly
Clearing out what could've been.
I've been wallowing in my own chaotic
And insecure delusions.

I wanna feel the change consume me,
Feel the outside turning in.
I wanna feel the metamorphosis and
Cleansing I've endured within

My shadow
Change is coming.
Now is my time.
Listen to my muscle memory.
Contemplate what I've been clinging to.
Forty-six and two ahead of me.

I choose to live and to
Grow, take and give and to
Move, learn and love and to
Cry, kill and die and to
Be paranoid and to
Lie, hate and fear and to
Do what it takes to move through.

I choose to live and to
Lie, kill and give and to
Die, learn and love and to
Do what it takes to step through.

See my shadow changing,
Stretching up and over me.
Soften this old armor.
Hoping I can clear the way
By stepping through my shadow,
Coming out the other side.
Step into the shadow.
Forty six and two are just ahead of me


----------



## aj47

[video=youtube_share;BAqP35A9Oi8]http://youtu.be/BAqP35A9Oi8[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;m7Acx6D_KA4]http://youtu.be/m7Acx6D_KA4[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;XXq5VvYAI1Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXq5VvYAI1Q[/video]

Ziggy played guitar...


----------



## Pidgeon84

Behemoth- In The Absence Ov Light

Every seme the Devil breathes
My steps never outweighed the gravity ov hell
So I keep praying for rain ov flaming rocks
To foster the symmetry ov worlds

I had a vision ov the impenetrable darkness
Never found on neither side ov the moon
It wields composure ov my soul
That comes as one with the odium below

Chant the psalm
Non serviam
Retrieve the pride
Within and without

[Spoken part translated]
I throw out each flaw, any idea.
I trust not any abstraction.
I believe not in god nor mind…
enough with these gods.
Give me a human.
Let him be just like me, just like me…
Dull, unripe, unfinished, not dark, and not bright.
So that I may with him dance, play with him, 
with him fight, in front of him pretend,
give him thanks, and him, rape...
fall in love with him, through him recreate myself,
grow through him, and sprouting this way,
wed myself, in the church ov man
[End of spoken part]

I imagined the most ardent ray ov sun
Like vulture hovering above my neck
It burns with fever deep within my soul
Erect in glory to sink into shame

Oh lord, whence came this doubt?
Thou doth know I am all and everything
Let loose my shackles
Let chaos reign
Infecting moral arteries...

Chant the psalm
Non serviam
Retrieve the pride
Within and without

The apoken is originally in Polish so it reads a little weird in english.


----------



## Courtjester

astroannie said:


> There's nothing like a simile.


​ 
The ability to smile is one of the finest and greatest gifts God has bestowed upon humankind. A smile is one of life’s most profound paradoxes. In spite of being very valuable it costs nothing. Precious beyond compare, like all the best things in life, there is no charge for it. Although it has no intrinsic value, it cannot be bought, begged, stolen or borrowed. A gift of love that can only be given away, it enriches giver and receiver simultaneously. 

A smile is a vital part of life’s magic. Sometimes it acts like a light that someone suddenly switches on in a darkened room. It can make the plainest face beautiful; and though a smile takes but a moment, its memory may linger forever in someone’s heart and soul. A smile can create happiness wherever it is placed, in the home, between friends and in business. It is a signal of goodwill between all people, nature’s best antidote to trouble, rest to the weary and a ray of sunshine to those who are discouraged and sad. No-one needs a smile as much as those who feel as if they had nothing to smile about. So, next time you meet someone who seems to have forgotten how to smile, grant them the gift of one of yours and see what happens.

The law of the Universe is love and God communicates with us through people. A smile that comes from the heart is a part of the universal language of love that requires no interpreter; everybody understands it. Through such a smile we find God in everyone; we open our hearts and souls to each other and convey the message: ‘I love you; you are my sibling.’ 

At times smiling takes courage, because it makes us vulnerable and we may risk rejection. But it’s worthwhile trying, for when someone returns our smile, our souls open and we are looking at each other through the eyes of God. Somehow we recognise in the other the great love of our Divine Father/Mother, who cares for us especially when we have to endure pain and confusion, to send someone along whose smile reassures us and shows us that all rests safely in God’s loving hands. Smiling allows us to take part in the goodness of Heaven. Wherever we may find ourselves, each time someone smiles a small piece of Heaven is brought onto the Earth plane that can be shared by all who know how to respond to it.

This is dedicated to my friend Eva, now in the world of light. When she was still with us, at eighty-eight and wheelchair bound, she had the most infectious and glorious smile. It was sheer magic to watch her face light us in one of her smiles. It made her look astonishingly young and it was easy to see how her soul’s secret beauty radiated into our world, like a bright golden Star that lit up all it touched. She was living proof of the truth that the human soul and spirit are ageless and eternally young, and that seeing indeed is believing!

From ‘Words & Prayers For Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## A_Jones

Courtjester said:


> *One Day I’ll Fly Away*
> 
> ​




Yes that song is so absolutly beautiful.  I love how Crawford shapes her vowels.  Very nice.  

This is my sister.  I was absolutely surprised.  Her voice matches her name.  Angel. 

[video=youtube;6ohEW60kXc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ohEW60kXc4[/video]


----------



## Bishop

Greatest song ever:

MOONCHILD -- Iron Maiden

Seven deadly sins 
Seven ways to win 
Seven holy paths to hell 
And your trip begins 

Seven downward slopes 
Seven bloodied hopes 
Seven are your burning fires 
Seven your desires... 

I am he the bornless one 
The fallen angel watching you 
Babylon, the scarlet whore 
I'll infiltrate your gratitude 
Don't you dare to save your son 
Kill him now and save the young ones 
Be the mother of a birth strangled babe 
Be the devils own, Lucifer's my name 

Moonchild - hear the mandrake scream 
Moonchild - open the seventh seal 

I count the heads of those unborn 
The accursed ones I'll find them all 
And if you die by your own hand 
As a suicide you shall be damned 
And if you try to save your soul 
I will torment you - you shall not grow old 
With every second and passing breath 
You'll be so alone your soul will bleed to death 

Moonchild - hear the mandrake scream 
Moonchild - open the seventh seal 
Moonchild - You'll be mine soon child 
Moonchild - take my hand tonight 

The twins they are exhausted, seven is this night 
Gemini is rising as the red lips kiss to bite 
Seven angels seven demons battle for his soul 
When Gabriel lies sleeping, this child was born to die 

(Kick ass guitar) 

One more dies and one more lives 
One baby cries one mother grieves 
For all the sins you will commit 
You'll beg forgiveness and none I'll give 
A web of fear shall be your coat 
To clothe you in the night 
A lucky escape for you young man 
For I'll see you damned in endless night 

Moonchild - hear the mandrake scream 
Moonchild - open the seventh seal 
Moonchild - You'll be mine soon child 
Moonchild - take my hand tonight

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDMLfjPuxPc


----------



## aj47

[video=youtube_share;qjNizZE9WK8]http://youtu.be/qjNizZE9WK8[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;y55xMqKIgCM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y55xMqKIgCM[/video]


----------



## Courtjester

A_Jones said:


> This is my sister.  I was absolutely surprised.  Her voice matches her name.  Angel.
> 
> [video=youtube;6ohEW60kXc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ohEW60kXc4[/video]



How right you are! I like your sister's redition of this song much better than Dolly Parton's original version. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*Time Is A Healer*
I found a picture of your smiling face,
Bringing old memories that I had locked away.
The burden of anger from a heart filled with pain
Was finally lifted and I smile at you again.

If time is a healer,
Then all hearts that break
Are put back together again,
‘Cos love heals the wound it makes.

I spoke such harsh words before goodbye.
Well, I wanted to hurt you for the tears you made
You made me cry.
All my hopes and dreams, they started vanishing and
Those tender hurt feelings became a dangerous thing.

All of those years we spent together,
They’re now part of my life forever.
I hold the joy with the pain
And the truth is: I miss you, my friend.

Well, time is a healer…

Eva Cassidy 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOkIadp3cno

* * *
​


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;ZvNQ3WJs_BM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvNQ3WJs_BM[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;NS2k43NJycE]http://youtu.be/NS2k43NJycE[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;5J3gX47rHGg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5J3gX47rHGg[/video]


----------



## aj47

[video=youtube_share;6fuHNfwPjWs]http://youtu.be/6fuHNfwPjWs[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;V069wWEnCys]http://youtu.be/V069wWEnCys[/video]


----------



## dale

my life song. everything i am composed in 3 plus minutes......

[video=youtube;CEkXAHIKdKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEkXAHIKdKI[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;rhZyyD7zee0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhZyyD7zee0#aid=P-XdkOeY2PU[/video]

Sublime in beauty.


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;zlshMyajvt0]http://youtu.be/zlshMyajvt0[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;E2LM3ZlcDnk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2LM3ZlcDnk[/video]

It's not a song... it's a ......... PLAYLIST!?


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;XQ7z57qrZU8]http://youtu.be/XQ7z57qrZU8[/video]

gosh, he's cute! :tickled_pink:


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;nJsEdnItFe8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJsEdnItFe8[/video]

Makes me sad, though.


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;X_mJgVwQ3Qw]http://youtu.be/X_mJgVwQ3Qw[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;Zf-fORxQvW0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zf-fORxQvW0[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;yosDDDAmE2g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yosDDDAmE2g[/video]

These guys came to town a couple weeks ago and it was the best show I've ever seen. It was almost like religious experience. I can say with confidence that this is my favorite band.


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;RwFs90ZYAs8]http://youtu.be/RwFs90ZYAs8[/video]


You're so in love with yourself that you hate yourself
You hate yourself
You're so in love with yourself that you hate yourself
You hate yourself

So there it begins
The War Within
So there it begins
The War Within
The War Within

See the lion see the dragons see the beast
See the star that's rising in the east
Feel the trembling of the earth at your feet
See the end you see the evil see the pride
feel the fear of the darkness of their lives
see the arrogance burning in their eyes

So there it begins
The War Within
So there it begins
The War Within
The War Within

So there it begins
The War Within
So there it begins
The War Within

Oh I feel the trembling of the earth
I feel the old trembling under my feet
See a star that's rising, shining in the east

How long...
How long how long
How long how long
how long...
How long...
How long how long
How long how long
How long...


----------



## Riptide

If You Could See Me Now- The Script [video=youtube_share;SGlkwKA-t_4]http://youtu.be/SGlkwKA-t_4[/video]

Like listening to it before my run, as well as Hall of Fame


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;dW0JjfqR1-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dW0JjfqR1-s[/video]


----------



## Wander

Wagon Wheel - Darius Rucker

Heading down south to the land of the pines
I'm thumbing my way into North Carolina
Staring up the road and pray to God I see headlights
I made it down the coast in seventeen hours
Picking me a bouquet of dogwood flowers
And I'm a-hopin' for Raleigh, I can see my baby tonight

So rock me momma like a wagon wheel
Rock me momma any way you feel
Hey momma rock me
Rock me momma like the wind and the rain
Rock me momma like a south bound train
Hey momma rock me

Running from the cold up in New England
I was born to be a fiddler in an old time string band
My baby plays a guitar, I pick a banjo now
Oh, north country winters keep a-getting me down
Lost my money playing poker so I had to leave town
But I ain't turning back to living that old life no more

So rock me momma like a wagon wheel
Rock me momma any way you feel
Hey momma rock me
Rock me momma like the wind and the rain
Rock me momma like a south bound train
Hey momma rock me

Walkin' to the south out of Roanoke
I caught a trucker out of Philly had a nice long toke
But he's a-heading west from the Cumberland gap
To Johnson City, Tennessee
I gotta get a move on before the sun
I hear my baby calling my name and I know that she's the only one
And if I die in Raleigh at least I will die free

So rock me momma like a wagon wheel
Rock me momma any way you feel
Hey momma rock me
Oh, rock me momma like the wind and the rain
Rock me momma like a south bound train
Hey, hey momma rock me

Oh, so rock me momma like a wagon wheel
Rock me momma any way you feel (I wanna feel)
Hey, hey momma rock me (momma rock me, momma rock me)
Rock me momma like the wind and the rain
Rock me momma like a south bound train
(I wanna rock like a south bound train)
Hey momma rock me
Rock me​


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;8ZeTlMpnfHk]http://youtu.be/8ZeTlMpnfHk[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;ZUfh5mbjjrw]http://youtu.be/ZUfh5mbjjrw[/video]


----------



## Gyarachu

[video=youtube;BwK_r3IhDbc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwK_r3IhDbc[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;_u8rVrUDgRU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_u8rVrUDgRU[/video]

http://www.darklyrics.com/lyrics/goatwhore/carvingouttheeyesofgod.html#1

I <3 it so much! :3


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;VUb450Alpps]http://youtu.be/VUb450Alpps[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;DPyOhP1GTRQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPyOhP1GTRQ[/video]

When night falls
she cloaks the world
in impenetrable darkness.
A chill rises
from the soil
and contaminates the air
suddenly...
life has new meaning.

_[Dunkelheit]_


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;n7SUqKJb7tk]http://youtu.be/n7SUqKJb7tk[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;jqYMRcnLU0o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqYMRcnLU0o[/video]


----------



## Dave Watson

Had this tune on repeat yesterday after being accepted to that postgrad writing course I mentioned. The ultimate feel good song! 

[video=youtube;cwabj-fq-4A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwabj-fq-4A[/video]


----------



## Elvenswordsman

[video=youtube;p62rfWxs6a8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p62rfWxs6a8&amp;feature=kp[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;wsBTTSW2b6A]http://youtu.be/wsBTTSW2b6A[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;JnpFhNl0fnc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnpFhNl0fnc[/video]


----------



## bookmasta

Certain songs appeal to me for certain reasons depending on the book I'm writing since they remind me of some of the more pivotal scenes that defined their outcomes. But off the top of my head, this is what I came up with.

First book series- Nothing by the Script and Leave Out All the Rest by Linkin Park
One Last Cast- Dare You to Move by Switchfoot 
A Summer to Remember- Home by Philip Philip 
A Gray Existence- Demons by Imagine Dragons
Where the Sun Sets- Where'd you go by Fort Minor
90 Days of Summer- Chocolate by the 1975

For the project I'm writing now, I have this song stuck in my head. I've formed a habit of playing it on replay while I write. 

[video=youtube;onMdBNeGiK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onMdBNeGiK4[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;jMBU4kR70z4]http://youtu.be/jMBU4kR70z4[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;9ZKcmBJTVKI]http://youtu.be/9ZKcmBJTVKI[/video]


----------



## Gyarachu

[video=youtube;QGwnFz_5xRE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGwnFz_5xRE[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56014

It's a classic and probably was posted here before.
I think Pink Floyd is a perfect example (among others) of a very good equilibrium between lyrics and melody to transmit what they feel.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bpzxf_flm8M


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;Jd_dyFlSBCQ]http://youtu.be/Jd_dyFlSBCQ[/video]


----------



## Elvenswordsman

Summertime - Mungo Jerry


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;Y0mhrqfeFjQ]http://youtu.be/Y0mhrqfeFjQ[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;bzdHGvuybxc]http://youtu.be/bzdHGvuybxc[/video]


----------



## Courtjester

Have you ever heard of a 

*Video Jukebox?*

Probably the coolest thing since the invention of sliced bread. 

Please click the words below:

Video Jukebox

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

*The Way We Were*

Memories,
Light the corners of my mind.
Misty watercolour memories
Of the way we were.
Scattered pictures
Of the smiles we left behind.
Smiles we gave to one another
For the way we were.

Can it be that it was all so simple then
Or has time rewritten every line?
If we had the chance to do it all again,
Tell me, would we? Could we?

Memories,
May be beautiful and yet,
What’s too painful to remember
We simply choose to forget.

So it’s the laughter
We will remember,
Whenever we remember
The way we were.

Marilyn and Alan Bergman, Lyrics
Marvin Hamlisch, Music

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNEcQS4tXgQ

* * *
​


----------



## Gyarachu

If I had a music scene, it would definitely be 90's rock. The nostalgia is overwhelming.

[video=youtube;s4QL0L9fgbg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4QL0L9fgbg[/video]


----------



## Pandora

Encore! encore!

[video=youtube_share;pyzkcndylsc]http://youtu.be/pyzkcndylsc[/video]

love love Candlebox!!

(warning a word of language I forgot about hope thats ok)

dedicated to a close recovered addict


----------



## Gyarachu

Woot! Pandora's way cool, hehe.


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;s_Pn4OF2ktc]http://youtu.be/s_Pn4OF2ktc[/video]


----------



## ComplexVariable89

Lamb of God, _Resolution_, "Insurrection". Especially the first part. 

\m/ O.O \m/

[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjhbTb3k3YE[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

ComplexVariable89 said:


> Lamb of God, _Resolution_, "Insurrection". Especially the first part.
> 
> \m/ O.O \m/
> 
> [video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjhbTb3k3YE[/video]



Somebody who understands! That whole album was amazing!

[video=youtube;3f20L0msLsM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3f20L0msLsM[/video]

Can I just be considered the resident expert on sick riffage? I would settle for expert on gnar shredding as well.


----------



## ComplexVariable89

Pidgeon84 said:


> Can I just be considered the resident expert on sick riffage? I would settle for expert on gnar shredding as well.



I'm more of a vocals guy, but I get what you mean. 

KING ME!


----------



## Pidgeon84

ComplexVariable89 said:


> I'm more of a vocals guy, but I get what you mean.
> 
> KING ME!



I've posted that in here. I love it. The writing on that song is amazing.


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;0P4A1K4lXDo]http://youtu.be/0P4A1K4lXDo[/video]


----------



## Courtjester

Amazing grace! How sweet the sound
That saved a wretch like me!
I once was lost, but now am found,
Was blind, but now I see.

’Twas grace that taught my heart to fear,
And grace my fears reliev’d;
How precious did that grace appear,
The hour I first believ’d!

Thro’ many dangers, toils and snares,
I have already come;
’Tis grace has brought me safe thus far,
And grace will lead me home.

The Lord has promis’d good to me,
His word my hope secures;
He will my shield and portion be,
As long as life endures.

Yes, when this flesh and heart shall fail,
And mortal life shall cease;
I shall possess, within the veil,
A life of joy and peace.

The earth shall soon dissolve like snow,
The sun forbear to shine;
But God, who call’d me here below,
Will be forever mine.

Il Divo in an amazing performance of 
‘Amazing Grace’

John Newton 1725 - 1807

* * *

​


----------



## Gyarachu

[video=youtube;m3g37pwdQi8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3g37pwdQi8[/video]


----------



## Abby

Fascination Street - The Cure

Oh it's opening time 
Down on Fascination Street 
So let's cut the conversation 
And get out for a bit 
Because I feel it all fading and paling 
And I'm begging 
To drag you down with me 
To kick the last nail in 
Yeah! I like you in that 
Like I like you to scream 
But if you open your mouth 
Then I can't be responsible 
For quite what goes in 
Or to care what comes out 
So just pull on your hair 
Just pull on your pout 
And let's move to the beat 
Like we know that it's over 
If you slip going under 
Slip over my shoulder 
So just pull on your face 
Just pull on your feet 
And let's hit opening time 
Down on Fascination Street 

So pull on your hair 
Pull on your pout 
Cut the conversation 
Just open your mouth 
Pull on your face 
Pull on your feet 
And let's hit opening time 
Down on Fascination Street


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;Cj3W9rt3GTE]http://youtu.be/Cj3W9rt3GTE[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;LLDPYQCUI9I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLDPYQCUI9I[/video]

Good luck, goodbye Bobby Jean...

Then the saxophone.

Sublime.


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

[video=youtube;nNS8l0ncWjE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNS8l0ncWjE[/video]​


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;6JnGBs88sL0]http://youtu.be/6JnGBs88sL0[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;j1UgED2EUdI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1UgED2EUdI[/video]


----------



## thepancreas11

My favorite songs of the moment are:

Knights of Cydonia-Muse (especially the live at Wembley one)
D'Yer Mak'er-Led Zeppelin
I Feel Free-Cream
99 Problems-Jay-Z
Got to Give It Up-Marvin Gaye


----------



## Gyarachu

Confession time. I freakin love this song. :-$

[video=youtube;6MDlQBMcEmo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MDlQBMcEmo[/video]


----------



## Lagoran

My all-time favorite song is Crash by 12 Stones.  I first heard this song back in 2008 or so, but still nothing can compare.
[video=youtube;8H2ac9NVdpg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8H2ac9NVdpg[/video]


----------



## Gyarachu

Oh gosh, 12 Stones. It's literally been years since I last heard them.


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;3GNwnMGpW90]http://youtu.be/3GNwnMGpW90[/video]


----------



## aliveatnight

Lost In Paradise - Evanescence (although anything by them is amazing)
      Heretic - Avenged Sevenfold
      I'm So Sick - Flyleaf
      That's tough...there's so many good songs!


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;Thls_tMuFkc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Thls_tMuFkc[/video]


----------



## Abby

This is one of my absolute favourite songs of all time, Everlong by The Foo Fighters. I sing this every chance I get, love these lyrics. 

​​Hello
I've waited here for you
Everlong
Tonight
I throw myself into
And out of the red
Out of her head she sang


Come down
And waste away with me
Down with me
Slow how
You wanted it to be
I'm over my head
Out of her head she sang


And I wonder
When I sing along with you
If everything could ever feel this real forever
If anything could ever be this good again
The only thing I'll ever ask of you
You gotta promise not to stop when I say when 
she sang


Breathe out
So I can breathe you in
Hold you in
And now
I know you've always been
Out of your head
Out of my head I sang


And I wonder
When I sing along with you
If everything could ever feel this real forever
If anything could ever be this good again
The only thing I'll ever ask of you
You gotta promise not to stop when I say when 
she sang


And I wonder
If everything could ever feel this real forever
If anything could ever be this good again
The only thing I'll ever ask of you
You've got to promise not to stop when I say when


----------



## Kevin

_Everlong_ ... but what about the whispering? no one can ever tell me what the whispering is during the dream sequence (orig. video)


----------



## Lagoran

Gyarachu said:


> Oh gosh, 12 Stones. It's literally been years since I last heard them.



I've never even _met _anyone who's heard of them.  I kind of like it that way.


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;rjESX_MWpdY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjESX_MWpdY[/video]

All is quiet
Empty Streets 
All is quiet
The city sleeps
Close my eyes 
On my knees
And time is passing me by


----------



## Abby

_Whispering in Everlong:
"So Dad would take the Sunday's off,
And that's the only time he could ever get any rest,
And so, because we were loud on Sundays,
He'd make us hold his construction Boots over our head, till we'd sleep
And they were really heavy Boots and id used to say dad come on please
And like start crying, cause they're too heavy."
_


----------



## Kevin

@abby-_  Holy cow... you've got some really good hearing... I've tried and all I hear is that there's whispering_. _I could never make out the words...no matter if I turned the volume up._


----------



## Abby

Lol, Google is your friend and mine Kevin


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;iol0B-clFFM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iol0B-clFFM&amp;list=PLD5A902BAEFE92817[/video]

All about the sentiment.


----------



## Abby

You like the oldies huh Daniel? I like Dusty Springfield, son of a Preacher Man

Billy-Ray was a preacher's son
And when his daddy would visit he'd come along
When they gathered round and started talkin'
That's when Billy would take me walkin'
A-through the backyard we'd go walkin'
Then he'd look into my eyes
Lord knows to my surprise

The only one who could ever reach me
Was the son of a preacher man
The only boy who could ever teach me
Was the son of a preacher man
Yes he was, he was
Ooh, yes he was

Being good isn't always easy
No matter how hard I try
When he started sweet-talkin' to me
He'd come and tell me everything is all right
He'd kiss and tell me everything is all right
Can I get away again tonight?

The only one who could ever reach me
Was the son of a preacher man
The only boy who could ever teach me
Was the son of a preacher man
Yes he was, he was
(Ooh...) Lord knows he was
Yes he was

How well I remember
The look that was in his eyes
Stealin' kisses from me on the sly
Takin' time to make time
Tellin' me that he's all mine
Learnin' from each other's knowing
Lookin' to see how much we've grown

And the only one who could ever reach me
Was the son of a preacher man
The only boy who could ever teach me
Was the son of a preacher man
Yes he was, he was
Ooh, yes he was

The only one who could ever reach me
He was the sweet-talking son of a preacher man
The only boy who could ever teach me
I kissed the son of a preacher man
The only one who could ever move me
The sweet-lovin' son of a preacher man
The only one who could ever groove me
Ahh, ooh, ahh....


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;VrtevAUOu1E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrtevAUOu1E[/video]


----------



## Guy Faukes

[video=youtube;3o_RwQysgA8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3o_RwQysgA8[/video]

From a game that has irreversibly changed my life and writing.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;S8GvNXWvGZQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8GvNXWvGZQ[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;MNiOuYb13zo]http://youtu.be/MNiOuYb13zo[/video] 

:smile:


Hand and hand under Eddie's microphone . . . 

'I miss you already I miss you always, yeah this is how we feel!'


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;kTbl6OzH3W0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTbl6OzH3W0[/video]

Bowie cover, but Cobain has a better feel to it.


----------



## Gyarachu

Some good old rock n' roll.

[video=youtube;1SoCHPgxHrk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SoCHPgxHrk[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;X46oHcSa5RA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X46oHcSa5RA&amp;list=PL0CCCEA9020EF89A5&amp;index=  3[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;lnYQkGeTAOU]http://youtu.be/lnYQkGeTAOU[/video]


----------



## Guy Faukes

[video=youtube;zIL4iETMB-0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIL4iETMB-0[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;RJCIPuKEOa4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJCIPuKEOa4&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;iGHyVBfPcGI]http://youtu.be/iGHyVBfPcGI[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;lW0YGC68qP4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lW0YGC68qP4[/video]


----------



## codylf95

Wake Me up When September Ends
Mrs.Jenkinks (Cashis)
Ghetto Gospel

Many more songs.... Die Prizen, Mann im Mond, Wide Open Spaces, a lot more


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;PNCBPk7_TsE]http://youtu.be/PNCBPk7_TsE[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;pltgaBtcPHg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pltgaBtcPHg[/video]

<3 <3 <3


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;0Ae9BoLv3M4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ae9BoLv3M4[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;gCLADCWXj9o]http://youtu.be/gCLADCWXj9o[/video]

ok sorry I warned :bomb: . . .

 my favorite by Miss Cher


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;IcXn8Obhamw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcXn8Obhamw[/video]

The song that got me into black metal :love_heart:


----------



## Bishop

Pidgeon84 said:


> The song that got me into black metal :love_heart:



I LOVE Bathory!


----------



## Pidgeon84

Bishop said:


> I LOVE Bathory!



So good! Even after the sound change. But Blood, Fire, Death is such a classic.

[video=youtube;gmrp5myrKXE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmrp5myrKXE[/video]

Black but stunningly gorgeous album. Artwork to music to writing.


----------



## Folcro

The Lion Sleeps Tonight by The Tokens. It's a simple song, but in a strange way beautiful--- once you break the indoctrinated-throughout-childhood association with the Lion King (honestly, they just shoehorned that song in there because it talks about lions).


----------



## Burzum0727

Now i know why you asked about my username lol


----------



## Burzum0727

holy shit other people in the world like black metal and write.......umm.....


----------



## Pidgeon84

Burzum0727 said:


> Now i know why you asked about my username lol





Burzum0727 said:


> holy shit other people in the world like black metal and write.......umm.....



Haha yeah, I saw your username and was like "I'm not alone!"


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;rhZyyD7zee0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhZyyD7zee0[/video]


----------



## Abby

[FONT=lucida grande, tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif] Starry Starry night-Don McLean. How do you embed youtube vids?[/FONT]


----------



## Pidgeon84

Abby said:


> Starry Starry night-Don McLean. How do you embed youtube vids?



Copy the URL (i.e. Youtube.com/watch12345667) And then click the little reel in the toolbar and past it there.


----------



## Abby

I am technologically retarded, thank you Pidgeon84


----------



## Pidgeon84

Abby said:


> I am technologically retarded, thank you Pidgeon84



S'all good.


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;sTFVMMCwsss]http://youtu.be/sTFVMMCwsss[/video]


----------



## Gyarachu

[video=youtube;WGXzWkD6AWM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGXzWkD6AWM[/video]


----------



## Abby

[video=youtube;tpQFH9xNqTY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpQFH9xNqTY[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;gVKDm1R2eNo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVKDm1R2eNo&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

If you don't listen to anything else I post make this one it. So gorgeous.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;0uQ_X6nQ8xk]http://youtu.be/0uQ_X6nQ8xk[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube_share;zXt56MB-3vc]http://youtu.be/zXt56MB-3vc[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;QnFYy3wjerk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnFYy3wjerk[/video]


----------



## Courtjester

*I Believe In Angels*
I have a dream, a song to sing,
To help me cope with anything.
If you see the wonder of a fairy tale,
You can take the future even if you fail.
I believe in Angels,
Something good in everything I see.
I believe in Angels,
When I know the time is right for me,
I’ll cross the stream – I have a dream.

I have a dream, a fantasy,
To help me through reality.
And my destination makes it worth the while,
Pushing through the darkness still another mile.
I believe in Angels,
Something good in everything I see.
I believe in Angels,
When I know the time is right for me,
I’ll cross the stream – I have a dream.

I have a dream, a song to sing,
To help me cope with anything.
If you see the wonder of a fairy tale,
You can take the future even if you fail.
I believe in Angels,
Something good in everything I see.
I believe in Angels,
When I know the time is right for me,
I’ll cross the stream – I have a dream.

Abba

*  * *
​


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;rlUkTxCBAg8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlUkTxCBAg8[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;8L4YeSQsuIk]http://youtu.be/8L4YeSQsuIk[/video]


I'll grow when you grow
Let me loosen up the blindfold
I'll fly when you cry
Lift us out of this landslide
Wherever you go
Whenever we part

I'll keep on healing all the scars
That we've collected from the start
I'd rather this than live without you
For every wish upon a star
That goes unanswered in the dark
There is a dream, I've dreamt about you

And from afar, I lie awake
Close my eyes to find I wouldn't be the same

I'll shine when you shine
Painted pictures on my mind
Sun sets on this ocean
Never once on my devotion
However you are
Or far that you're far

I'll keep on healing all the scars
That we've collected from the start
I'd rather this than live without you
For every wish upon a star
That goes unanswered in the dark
There is a dream, I've dreamt about you

And from afar, I lie awake
Close my eyes to find I'd never be the same
Without you, without you?


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;E2VCwBzGdPM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2VCwBzGdPM[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;z42R0eNtZ28]http://youtu.be/z42R0eNtZ28[/video]


----------



## Courtjester

*Cuando Salí De Cuba*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRQSyTCsWtc

Guillermo Portabales

** * **
​


----------



## TaraLin

I love this song. It's got a great beat and it definitely describes my "love" situation right now. <3 *


​Reckless One by Sunday Lane *

You be careful and I'll be the reckless one
You be careful and I'll be the reckless one

You can be careful
And I'll be the reckless one
I'll get my heart broke
But someday I will find love

Maybe I'm reckless, but please stop this
'Cause I hate when you plead with me
You keep your mouth shut and your thoughts in
And I think it's killing me

You can be careful
And I'll be the reckless one
I'll get my heart broke
But someday I will find love

You got your secrets and your own life
That you keep apart from me
We all got regrets and past lies
That we don't want the world to see

You can be careful
And I'll be the reckless one
I'll get my heart broke
But someday I will find love

I swear, that everything you say
Is filtered in a way that will keep you safe
I swear, that everything you do
Has already been thought through
You're never taking chances so there's no mistakes

You can be careful
And I'll be the reckless one
I'll get my heart broke
But someday I will find love
I will find love

You be careful and I'll be the reckless one
and I'll be the reckless one.


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;RMAG6KhH35U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMAG6KhH35U&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;FI5xme5k5AQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FI5xme5k5AQ[/video]


----------



## qwertyportne

BOTH SIDES NOW
Joni Mitchell

Bows and flows of angel hair 
and ice cream castles in the air
and feather canyons everywhere, 
I've looked at clouds that way.

But now they only block the sun, 
they rain and snow on everyone.
So many things I would have done 
but clouds got in my way.

I've looked at clouds from both sides now,
from up and down, and still somehow
it's cloud illusions I recall.
I really don't know clouds at all.

Moons and Junes and ferris wheels, 
the dizzy dancing way that you feel
as every fairy tale comes real; 
I've looked at love that way.

But now it's just another show. 
You leave 'em laughing when you go
and if you care, don't let them know, 
don't give yourself away.

I've looked at love from both sides now,
from give and take, and still somehow
it's love's illusions that I recall.
I really don't know love at all.

Tears and fears and feeling proud, 
to say "I love you" right out loud,
dreams and schemes and circus crowds, 
I've looked at life that way.

But now old friends are acting strange, 
they shake their heads, they say I've changed.
Well something's lost but something's gained 
in living every day.

I've looked at life from both sides now,
from win and lose, and still somehow
it's life's illusions I recall.
I really don't know life at all...


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube_share;plcFlVa2RFw]http://youtu.be/plcFlVa2RFw[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;rAN39zHqw1c]http://youtu.be/rAN39zHqw1c[/video]

I took a walk down by the sea
And I listened to her strength
And I saw how tall I was
Realized how small I was
And I wonder...
Why the world should care for me?
I looked up into the swirling sky
Saw the clouds go rushing by
Realized how slow I was
And I saw how low I was
And I wondered....
Why the sun should shine for me?


----------



## TKent

Twenty One Pilots - Car Radio

Their songs are poetry-based...amazing

http://youtu.be/92XVwY54h5k

*"Car Radio"

I ponder of something great
My lungs will fill and then deflate
They fill with fire
Exhale desire
I know it's dire
My time today

I have these thoughts
So often I ought
To replace that slot
With what I once bought
'Cause somebody stole
My car radio
And now I just sit in silence

Sometimes quiet is violent
I find it hard to hide it
My pride is no longer inside
It's on my sleeve
My skin will scream
Reminding me of
Who I killed inside my dream
I hate this car that I'm driving
There's no hiding for me
I'm forced to deal with what I feel
There is no distraction to mask what is real
I could pull the steering wheel

I have these thoughts
So often I ought
To replace that slot
With what I once bought
'Cause somebody stole
My car radio
And now I just sit in silence

I ponder of something terrifying
'Cause this time there's no sound to hide behind
I find over the course of our human existence
One thing consists of consistence
And it's that we're all battling fear
Oh dear, I don't know if we know why we're here
Oh my, 
Too deep
Please stop thinking
I liked it better when my car had sound

There are things we can do
But from the things that work there are only two
And from the two that we choose to do
Peace will win
And fear will lose
There's faith and there's sleep
We need to pick one please because
Faith is to be awake
And to be awake is for us to think
And for us to think is to be alive
And I will try with every rhyme
To come across like I am dying
To let you know you need to try to think

I have these thoughts
So often I ought
To replace that slot
With what I once bought
'Cause somebody stole
My car radio
And now I just sit in silence

I ponder of something great
My lungs will fill and then deflate
They fill with fire
Exhale desire
I know it's dire
My time today

I have these thoughts
So often I ought
To replace that slot
With what I once bought
'Cause somebody stole
My car radio
And now I just sit in silence

*http://youtu.be/92XVwY54h5k


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;nCezUFF7j18]http://youtu.be/nCezUFF7j18[/video]

purely selfish


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;D_TGGgkCLD8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_TGGgkCLD8[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

Pandora said:


> I took a walk down by the sea
> And I listened to her strength
> And I saw how tall I was
> Realized how small I was
> And I wonder...
> Why the world should care for me?
> I looked up into the swirling sky
> Saw the clouds go rushing by
> Realized how slow I was
> And I saw how low I was
> And I wondered....
> Why the sun should shine for me?



Love those guys

[video=youtube;IJAAnT_2azc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJAAnT_2azc&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;HGLrPfKE-Qc]http://youtu.be/HGLrPfKE-Qc[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube_share;T87JATb4sLc]http://youtu.be/T87JATb4sLc[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;o0MIFHLIzZY]http://youtu.be/o0MIFHLIzZY[/video]

Love you Johnny


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;nQGv8PN-WlI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQGv8PN-WlI[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;gcs5PRxEXq4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcs5PRxEXq4&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

Alright, I know the writing is super angsty and cheesy, but this album got me through some rough times in middle/high school.


----------



## Gyarachu

Pidgeon84 said:


> Alright, I know the writing is super angsty and cheesy, but this album got me through some rough times in middle/high school.



Heh, my middle school jams largely consisted of Breaking Benjamin.

[video=youtube;9GbZbLJExpA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GbZbLJExpA[/video]


----------



## Emz

*Strong God- *Meredith Andrews

[Verse 1:]
Father to the fatherless Defender of the weak
Freedom for the prisoner we sing


This is God in His holy place
This is God clothed in love and strength


[Chorus 1:]
Sing out lift your voice and cry out
Awesome is our strong God mighty is our God


[Verse 2:]
You're with us in the wilderness faithful to provide
Ev'ry breath and ev'ry step we see


[Chorus 2:]
Sing out lift your voice and cry out
Awesome is our strong God mighty is our God
Sing out raise your hands and shout out
Awesome is our strong God mighty is our God


[Bridge:]
There is no higher no
There is no greater no
There is none stronger than our God


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Gyarachu said:


> Heh, my middle school jams largely consisted of Breaking Benjamin.



I went through a Breaking Benjamin phase. I still kinda like one of their older tunes called _Water_, actually.


----------



## Gyarachu

Bruno Spatola said:


> I went through a Breaking Benjamin phase. I still kinda like one of their older tunes called _Water_, actually.



I loved that one too. I still enjoy listening to them every now and then for the nostalgia it induces. That stuff is powerful.


----------



## Pidgeon84

I wanted to like Breaking Benjamin, I really did. Just couldn't get into them.

Again not the best writing, but this album is dark and so f***ing heavy that I only listen to it once or twice a year. Like it's a physically exhausting listen. It's just... thick.

[video=youtube;nmk_-PMJXU8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmk_-PMJXU8&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## shedpog329

Peter Frampton; Baby I Love Your Way

[video=youtube;m0nc-hh9viQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0nc-hh9viQ[/video]


----------



## shedpog329

Jay Z: Holy Grail

[video=youtube;2YcIgow6TDk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YcIgow6TDk[/video]


----------



## shedpog329

Fatboy Slim: Praise You

[video=youtube;ruAi4VBoBSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruAi4VBoBSM[/video]


----------



## shedpog329

Phil Collins; Strangers Like Me

[video=youtube;Nl2vFYpadLk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nl2vFYpadLk[/video]


----------



## shedpog329

Hanson; MMmbop

[video=youtube;NHozn0YXAeE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHozn0YXAeE[/video]


----------



## shedpog329

G Love; Hot Cookin'

[video=youtube;DAjTVsLcZ_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAjTVsLcZ_4[/video]


----------



## shedpog329

Elton John; Your Song

[video=youtube;13GD78Bmo8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13GD78Bmo8s[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

Lol geez bud. Forget about double posting, I'd say you were going for the record.


----------



## shedpog329

I can only post one per thread  Had to catch up with everyone

[video=youtube;PkQ5rEJaTmk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkQ5rEJaTmk[/video]


----------



## shedpog329

Shwayze- Corona and Lime 

[video=youtube;M8NV27gPI3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8NV27gPI3g[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

All I listened to at school was a rotation of Korn, Deftones, Slipknot, System of a Down, Muse, and the odd classical stuff.

My tastes have expanded massively since then, especially in the classical, baroque and romantic eras, plus my sudden embracing of the electronic genres. SOAD and Korn fell out of my playlists track by track, but I still find myself drawn towards them now and then.

It's interesting how we change.


----------



## Pidgeon84

Bruno Spatola said:


> All I listened to at school was a rotation of Korn, Deftones, Slipknot, System of a Down, Muse, and the odd classical stuff.
> 
> My tastes have expanded massively since then, especially in the classical, baroque and romantic eras, plus my sudden embracing of the electronic genres. SOAD and Korn fell out of my playlists track by track, but I still find myself drawn towards them now and then.
> 
> It's interesting how we change.



My story is genrally the same only I got heavier. I would listen to Linkin Park non stop. Thats not even hyperbole. It was all I listened to in high school. Then my tastes just got really broad and crazy, but mostly heavy. And I got into Muse after that. I don't know how you could get out of Muse lol


----------



## Bruno Spatola

I didn't get out of Muse! Like I said, SOAD and KoRn drifted slowly from my taste. I still love all the others I mentioned 

I got heavier, too. Around the age of 17 I started getting into Opeth, Cradle of Filth, Theatres des Vampires. The more melodic heavy stuff _really_ gets me going.


----------



## Pidgeon84

Bruno Spatola said:


> I didn't get out of Muse! Like I said, SOAD and KoRn drifted slowly from my taste. I still love all the others I mentioned
> 
> I got heavier, too. Around the age of 17 I started getting into Opeth, Cradle of Filth, Theatres des Vampires. The more melodic heavy stuff _really_ gets me going.



My bands don't do melody so well. View attachment 5890


----------



## dale

jumping in my time machine today. yeah. 15 years old. social outcast. angry. ha ha. i loved it......

[video=youtube;b91rSw4xuYY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b91rSw4xuYY[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;A0VuN_hLWSA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0VuN_hLWSA[/video]
Saw these guys live once. Enjoyed every second of it.


----------



## shedpog329

For some reason my music taste would change every two years, and I'll be totally devoted to one genre...like religiously and weirdly.

When I was younger...Like 6-10 I was all backstreet boys, N sync for whatever reason...and you could fight me till the end about it

Then I opened up...Like 12-14 I was all R Kelly, Nelly and 50 cent....what a tool

Then I turned like 16 and 17....things got real weird and I would listen to like 20 minute songs by YES and Pink Floyd, the beetles too

When that got weird around 20 I got weirder and started listening to Nu Mafia House beats when I would work out...I think I looked odd on my elliptical, like my pace would change every time a new song came on, I was totally into it tho.. I was the king on my elliptical 

Now a days I'll listen to anything reeally, hearing those old radio tunes from my childhood makes me happy, so I stick with it.  Thats just me though

Here's one I think some of you might like more, anyone remember Queens of the Stone age? Classics

No One Knows?

[video=youtube;s88r_q7oufE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s88r_q7oufE[/video]


----------



## TKent

Hello Bluesman,

I am from Atlanta and have seen Sean Mullins play many times at a local spot called Eddie's Attic.  Love his songs, love his lyrics 



Bluesman said:


> Lyric Sean mullins .... The song Ballad of Billy Jo Mckay      The lyric is more a poem to me and very profound.
> 
> 
> my name's billy jo mckay
> I just turned 16 yesterday
> I'm gonna get the nerve one day
> to get outta here
> my ma passed on 3 years ago they said
> it was cancer and it took her slow
> and ever since then i've been
> sayin no to my daddy and my tears
> now when you come down our road
> you gotta watch the bump
> right there across from
> the garbage dump
> you can find me out back
> jumpin on the trampoline
> and in the springtime
> we'll be skippin school
> we sneak off
> to the cantrell's swimming pool
> man, you can't get much cooler
> than me and my friend darlene
> now my granddaddy's hands are worn
> from 50 years of growin corn
> back behind the houe where
> I was born before he had to sell
> and my cousin eddie,
> he got shot in the walmart parkin lot
> yeah this little town's changed a lot,
> he said it hurt like hell
> my name's billy jo mckay,
> it's a hot mississippi summer saturday
> daddy's on the porch
> with uncle dave drinkin dixie beer
> 16 years of being bored
> my window's open, forget the door
> hope there's some gas in the
> old man's ford cause i'm outta here
> I'm outta here, i'm outta here
> I'm outta here, i'm outta here
> I'm outta here
> maybe i'll go down to biloxi
> or maybe to new orleans
> or maybe hotlanta


----------



## shedpog329

Sean Mullins is the MAn


----------



## shedpog329

[video=youtube;PPtSKimbjOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPtSKimbjOU[/video]

[h=1]AWOLNATION - Sail [/h]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;Jr1E4yeRbuc]http://youtu.be/Jr1E4yeRbuc[/video]


----------



## Courtjester

*The Wanderer*
I come from highlands down to shore,
The valleys steam, the oceans roar.
I wander silent, joyless here:
My sigh keeps asking! ‘Where? Oh, where?’
Their Sun appears to me so cold,
Their blossoms limp, their life so old;
And what they speak of, empty fare:
I am a stranger everywhere.

Where are you, land, beloved home?
Imagined, sought, but never known!
The land, the land, whence hope does flow,
The land where all my roses grow,

Where friends shall never meet in vain,
Where all my dead shall rise again,
The land that speaks my language true:
Oh land, where are you?

I wander silent, joyless here,
My sigh keeps asking: ‘Where? Oh where?’
The spirits answer my distress:
‘Where you are not, there’s happiness.’

Georg Phillip Schmidt
Translated by Walter A. Aue
Set to music by Franz Schubert

Sung here by Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau

* * * 
​


----------



## shedpog329

Flobots-Handlebars 

[video=youtube;HLUX0y4EptA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLUX0y4EptA[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;ArslVcMLeQ8]http://youtu.be/ArslVcMLeQ8[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;GOsGs3XWtEg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOsGs3XWtEg&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

Such a gorgeous song.


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;SP0LQyk7_JE]http://youtu.be/SP0LQyk7_JE[/video]

the piano oh . . .


----------



## shedpog329

[video=youtube;SauftQfci28]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SauftQfci28[/video]


----------



## shedpog329

[video=youtube;5yOCrXC8G3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yOCrXC8G3g[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;PKfD8d3XJok]http://youtu.be/PKfD8d3XJok[/video]

O


----------



## shedpog329

[video=youtube;6i3qeErUaFo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6i3qeErUaFo[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;4W0B-1iF6S4]http://youtu.be/4W0B-1iF6S4[/video]

words for my maker


----------



## shedpog329

[video=youtube;BM_OWaItNJM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BM_OWaItNJM[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;r2aBOTNGWMY]http://youtu.be/r2aBOTNGWMY[/video]


----------



## shedpog329

[video=youtube;TO9Qa7MpAvw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TO9Qa7MpAvw[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;8Ix-cJZv5vc]http://youtu.be/8Ix-cJZv5vc[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;QEC5YurXKX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEC5YurXKX8[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;c2o4BeOVKoc]http://youtu.be/c2o4BeOVKoc[/video]

a favorite memory in my life 2nd row under Eddie


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;CV7LGTTU1R8]http://youtu.be/CV7LGTTU1R8[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;m50p-XScreM]http://youtu.be/m50p-XScreM[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;BZqM_q39WlI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZqM_q39WlI[/video]


----------



## Courtjester

*La Golondrina*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2owUHTm0HNQ

Nana Mouskouri

* * *
​


----------



## Pandora

I know her Cj from a greek friend of mine, beautiful voice, beautiful video, thank you!

[video=youtube_share;9XWmwvT8bCw]http://youtu.be/9XWmwvT8bCw[/video]

my heroes, so many years so many songs :cool2:


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube_share;vWwgrjjIMXA]http://youtu.be/vWwgrjjIMXA[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;CJre7ZGFJm8]http://youtu.be/CJre7ZGFJm8[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;-u0hD6drLq4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-u0hD6drLq4&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

This song is so gorgeously written and morbidly touching. It's not the prettiest song ever but that is kind of where the personality let lies.


----------



## Courtjester

*La Paloma*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxAqEP8ZAfg

The Original Spanish Version

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSh0TOrKIRI

The English Version

Both by
Nana Mouskouri

* * *
​


----------



## Pandora

that was very, very pretty Cj, just beautiful.




Life is like being caught in a sea . . . 

[video=youtube_share;1Pr9ELpv3Fo]http://youtu.be/1Pr9ELpv3Fo[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;K4OF5tdIdV8]http://youtu.be/K4OF5tdIdV8[/video]


----------



## Courtjester

Pandora said:


> that was very, very pretty Cj, just beautiful.



Glad you enjoyed it and thank you for saying so, Pandora. Cj


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;PLsAFDXIwiI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLsAFDXIwiI&amp;list=PL77A92F0DC1C49749&amp;index=  2[/video]


----------



## thepancreas11

Only if Stephen Colbert sings it.

[video]http://dailypicksandflicks.com/2013/08/07/stephen-colbert-get-lucky-dance-party-video/[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;473a3LbBkgE]http://youtu.be/473a3LbBkgE?list=AL94UKMTqg-9A81681Wb_XbKlgAp_z1scX[/video]


----------



## Courtjester

*Moonlight in Vermont*
Pennies in a stream,
Falling leaves of sycamore,
Moonlight in Vermont.

Icy fingers wave,
Ski trails on a mountainside,
Snowlight in Vermont.

Telegraph cables,
They swing down the highway
And travel each bend in the road.
People who meet in this romantic setting
Are so hypnotized by the lovely

Evening summer breeze,
Warbling of a meadowlark,
Moonlight in Vermont.

Telegraph cables,
They swing down the highway,
And they travel each bend in the road.
People who meet in this romantic setting
Are so hypnotized by the lovely

Ev’ning summer breeze,
Warbling of a meadowlark,
Moonlight in Vermont.
You and I,
And Moonlight in Vermont.

John Blackburn & Karl Suessdorf

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOjPdkSfsKQ

The oldest Hobo in town.
Don’t you just love him?

* * *
​


----------



## Pandora

:applause:   oh smiles this morning! thanks for that Cj, beautiful lyrics and heartfelt Willie doesn't get much better. Since I was small, a lover of White Christmas the movie, I always wanted to go to Vermont . . .


[video=youtube_share;CH2KGboA35c]http://youtu.be/CH2KGboA35c[/video]  oh and ride a train!


----------



## Courtjester

Thank you, Pandora. I have to admit that I prefer listening to Willie Nelson on my CD rather than watching him on video, and that I prefer dreaming and living through green Christmases. Cj :angel:


----------



## Pandora

This one for my dear one welcome home! This is living!

[video=youtube_share;m8NPNKZ9jB0]http://youtu.be/m8NPNKZ9jB0[/video]


----------



## dale

deal with this one, i guess. pfft. whatever....

[video=youtube;F39UP1mjAnc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F39UP1mjAnc[/video]


----------



## Courtjester

How about this one?

Un Viejo Amor
(An Old Love)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vP4Vpj7eREM

Nana Mouskouri

* * *
​


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;AyFzzKrJEyI]http://youtu.be/AyFzzKrJEyI[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;fRF24LY5pvw]http://youtu.be/fRF24LY5pvw[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;MgA2Sn3b6OM]http://youtu.be/MgA2Sn3b6OM[/video]


----------



## escorial

Pandora said:


> [video=youtube_share;AyFzzKrJEyI]http://youtu.be/AyFzzKrJEyI[/video]




right on!!


----------



## Courtjester

Well, not exactly a song - but I hope you'll like it anyway.

*A Sigh*

Sigh no more, ladies, sigh no more,
Men were deceivers ever;
One foot in sea, and one on shore,
To one thing constant never.
Then sigh not so,
But let them go,
And be you blith and bonny,
Converting all your sounds of woe
Into Hey nonny, nonny.

Sing no more ditties, sing no more
Of dumps so dull and heavy;
The fraud of men was ever so,
Since summer first was leavy.
Then sigh not so,
But let them go,
And be you blith and bonny,
Converting all your sounds of woe
Into Hey nonny, nonny.

William Shakespeare

* * *

*Un Sospiro*
*By Franz Liszt*

​


[*=center]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GV9o8C779qI
 
[*=center]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emBVR7vTe6U 
 
* * *
​


----------



## Pandora

Stunning photos, our world is so beautiful. Lovely piano, Van Cliburn just passed last year. The young prodigy, gifted. Thank you Cj, I find myself thanking you a lot! :star:

A memory, my Father's hands moving over the keys, he had beautiful hands, gentle and capable, warm like him.


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;Hthj9KZrgpo]http://youtu.be/Hthj9KZrgpo[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84

Have shared this one already? Ah well, it's worth 2.

[video=youtube;E9nZoPHLgxk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9nZoPHLgxk[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;YqCc0rwzUEc]http://youtu.be/YqCc0rwzUEc[/video]


"I seem to recognize your face"


----------



## Courtjester

Pandora said:


> Stunning photos, our world is so beautiful. Lovely piano, Van Cliburn just passed last year. The young prodigy, gifted. Thank you Cj, I find myself thanking you a lot! :star:
> 
> A memory, my Father's hands moving over the keys, he had beautiful hands, gentle and capable, warm like him.



My pleasure, dearest Pandora. Cj

:encouragement:​


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;U0hexfv8ebQ]http://youtu.be/U0hexfv8ebQ[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;XLS2USkcLLE]http://youtu.be/XLS2USkcLLE[/video]


----------



## gokedik

Dead Leaves and the Dirt Ground

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBAhdDR176M

Dead leaves and the dirty ground
when I know you're not around
shiny tops and soda pops
when I hear your lips make a sound

Thirty notes in the mailbox
will tell you that I'm coming home
and I think I'm gonna stick around
for a while so you're not alone

If you can hear a piano fall
you can hear me coming down the hall
if I could just hear your pretty voice
I don't think I need to see at all

Soft hair and a velvet tongue
I want to give you what you give to me
and every breath that is in your lungs
is a tiny little gift to me

I didn't feel so bad till the sun went down
then I come home
no one to wrap my arms around

Well any man with a microphone
can tell you what he loves the most
and you know why you love at all
if you're thinking of the holy ghost

*​I'd rather miss by aiming too high than get caught sitting on my gun.*
​


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;d-diB65scQU]http://youtu.be/d-diB65scQU[/video]

I've posted before deserves two, bless their hearts.

Don't worry be happy, it all works out in the end.


----------



## E. Zamora

Pandora, I'd never heard the Byrds version of _Eve of Destruction, _only the Barry McGuire version. I'd heard the story that the song was first offered to the Byrds, but they turned it down. Maybe it's true and they decided to record it later. I'll have to look into that.

And I loved the Bobby McFerrin follow up to _Don't Worry Be Happy _they had on the Simpsons a few years after the song came out: _I'm Worried, Need Money._


----------



## gokedik

Oh my baby baby I love you more than I can tell
I don't think I can live without you
And I know that I never will
Oh my baby baby I want you so it scares me to death
I can't say anymore than "I love you"
Everything else is a waste of breath
I want you
You've had your fun you don't get well no more
I want you
Your fingernails go dragging down the wall
Be careful darling you might fall
I want you
I woke up and one of us was crying
I want you
You said "Young man I do believe you're dying"
I want you
If you need a second opinion as you seem to do these days
I want you
You can look in my eyes and you can count the ways
I want you
Did you mean to tell me but seem to forget
I want you
Since when were you so generous and inarticulate
I want you
It's the stupid details that my heart is breaking for
It's the way your shoulders shake and what they're shaking for
it's knowing that he knows you now after only guessing
I want you
It's the thought of him undressing you or you undressing
I want you
He tossed some tattered compliment your way
I want you
And you were fool enough to love it when he said
"I want you"
I want you
The truth can't hurt you it's just like the dark
It scares you witless
But in time you see things clear and stark
I want you
Go on and hurt me then we'll let it drop
I want you
I'm afraid I won't know where to stop
I want you
I'm not ashamed to say I cried for you
I want you
I want to know the things you did that we do too
I want you
I want to hear he pleases you more than I do
I want you
I might as well be useless for all it means to you
I want you
Did you call his name out as he held you down
I want you
Oh no my darling not with that clown
I want you
You've had your fun you don't get well no more
I want you
No-one who wants you could want you more
I want you
Every night when I go off to bed and when I wake up
I want you
I want you
I'm going to say it again 'til I instill it
I know I'm going to feel this way until you kill it
I want you
I want you​
​
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiOmhOumh-w

Elvis really showcases Fiona's vocal ability.

*                                    "Better to write for yourself and have no public, than write for the public and have no self."-Cyril Connolly 1933*


----------



## gokedik

Dig that coffee cup!


----------



## gokedik

E. Zamora said:


> Pandora, I'd never heard the Byrds version of _Eve of Destruction, _only the Barry McGuire version. I'd heard the story that the song was first offered to the Byrds, but they turned it down. Maybe it's true and they decided to record it later. I'll have to look into that.
> 
> And I loved the Bobby McFerrin follow up to _Don't Worry Be Happy _they had on the Simpsons a few years after the song came out: _I'm Worried, Need Money._


 Love that coffee cup! Bob rules!


----------



## Pidgeon84

^One post at time,  homes. 

[video=youtube;iWVTaCvVHVM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWVTaCvVHVM&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;0Rh38-9ZE-8]http://youtu.be/0Rh38-9ZE-8[/video]



*"Give A Little Bit"

Give a little bit
Give a little bit of your love to me
Give a little bit
I'll give a little bit of my love to you
There's so much that we need to share
Send a smile and show you care

I'll give a little bit
I'll give a little bit of my love to you
So give a little bit
Give a little bit of your time to me
See the man with the lonely eyes
Take his hand, you'll be surprised

Give a little bit
Give a little bit of your love to me
I'll give a little bit of my love for you
Now's the time that we need to share
So find yourself, we're on our way back home

Going home
Don't you need to feel at home?
Oh yeah, we gotta sing


*


----------



## God Like A Pencil

[video=youtube;QyTejjdHejs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyTejjdHejs[/video]

When I first heard this song, I listened to it over and over again.


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;tkXNEmtf9tk]http://youtu.be/tkXNEmtf9tk[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;4gpNqB4dnT4]http://youtu.be/4gpNqB4dnT4[/video]


----------



## gokedik

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/_IsnQGPFB8o" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

DEAD PREZ "Psychology"

"I was born, in a dump
My mama died and my father got drunk
They left me, to die or grow
In the middle of Tobacco Road
I grew up in a rusty shack
All i owned was hangin on my back
And Lord knows, how I learnt
This place called Tobacco Road
Tobacco Road, you're dirty and you're filthy
Tobacco Road, gonna get me some dynamite and a crane
I'm gonna blow it up, Lord knows gonna start all over again"

"My mind is the place where I make my plans
The world is the place where I take my stand
The beauty of life is mine today
They cannot take my mind away"

_[M1]
Fuck what you heard, I'm from Africa
This ain't no act it's mathematical
Past the black radical
I choose the M1, because it's practical
Nothin was changed, we ain't protected
No names, it's all factual
They push the wrong buttons, count down to detonate
Brooklyn blown away and the world will have to speculate
This is what we learn in the streets, fuck a DEGREE
	

Believe in none of what you hear and half of what you see

[Stic]
It's like watching your own father smoke crack
I have nightmares on shit like that
No way in hell I'll ever get like that
I seen a lot of shit in twenty-two years
It's like a tour of duty
My life is booby-trapped, it's hard to see the beauty
When your heart is turning ice cold
Cold like your hands exposed to blistering winds
My mother keep her eyes closed, she say she prayin
I listen close to what she sayin 
When she speak of Jesus I ignore it
But when it's practical I'm all for it
You got to think like a soldier
I'm TRAINING
	
 myself to snatch pistols out of holsters
Discipline keep the mind focused
This whole world is a corn field son
Look out for flying locusts

[Chorus x2]

Don't let 'em get in your head, they try to probe you
Figure your thoughts so they can try and control you
And through you, control your whole crew
It's psychology boy, now what the fuck that make you wanna do?

[M1]
You can't walk the streets with no state of mind
Blind to the ways of mankind
And if you know the time, give me a sign
Tell me where we draw the line
I got your back if you got mine
My enemy's enemy is my man
One dreadlock is stronger than one strand while the crackers got the upper hand
My comrades stand on lands stolen
Every tooth a golden opportunity
Who holdin my community hostage?
10% ransom, costing us time we lost and some
This is how the plan runs
Thinkin with a fugitive brain
What we do to live is insane
Holdin the weed, healing my membranes
Just like crack, you know it all boils down 
to the dollars-and-cents of it
Niggaz commence to get [?] to sentenced to serve terms
Jumping the fence, the black germ is loose
When will they learn?
Psychology

[Stic]
We piss on walls and smoke reefa in the halls
No respect for their laws
I cut your face with a kitchen knife
In gladiator times, man against machinery
The tree bark fatigues help me blend in with the scenery boy
Life is a series of serious choices
Theories is formed from experience, never mysterious forces
Various courses of life can lead to failure
Too much of anything is a trap
My mind snap
Guerilla warfare for two grand
They say karate means 'empty hands'
So then it's perfect for the poor man...
They say karate means 'empty hands'
So then it's perfect for the poor man

[Chorus x2]

[Bridge]

[M1]
When you think of us think of pyramids and pistols
And glimmering gold teeth that shine like crystals
The mind is like a jewel son
Only a fool wouldn't grasp it
Wisdom is a tool, you get blasted
When you think of us think of pyramids and pistols
And glimmering gold teeth that shine like crystals
The mind is like a jewel son
Only a fool wouldn't grasp it
Wisdom is a tool, you get blasted

"Free your mind, and the rest will follow
Seize the time, no-one is promised tomorrow"

[Repeat until fade]_​


----------



## No Cat No Cradle

[video=youtube;OZaR_4us6Ec]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZaR_4us6Ec[/video]


----------



## gokedik

Mozart Rondo-Alla Turca, Always start the day with Mozart, the music that has been PROVEN BY SCIENCE to foster creativity.


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;JdasLG4YocY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdasLG4YocY[/video]

Some of my favorite songs are on this album. In fact, they're all pretty damn fine.


----------



## Pidgeon84

Pluralized said:


> Some of my favorite songs are on this album. In fact, they're all pretty damn fine.



I love APC, since you brought them up:

[video=youtube;-PPfHFiiF-U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PPfHFiiF-U&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola

I love Mer de Noms (Sea of Names). Such a warm and tender album, and a lovely contrast with Tool's monolithic darkness.


----------



## Pidgeon84

Bruno Spatola said:


> I love Mer de Noms (Sea of Names). Such a warm and tender album, and a lovely contrast with Tool's monolithic darkness.



I like Thirteenth Step a little more just cause it has very clean and cold feeling, but is still very visceral. It's what I imagine a psych ward is like. Sterile and orderly but you know there are some dark stories that have passed through. It's an all time favorite of mine.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

I like _The Thirteenth Step _more, too. Its overall message is much closer to my heart, and it's a bit more serious. *Favourite tracks:* Pet, The Outsider, The Noose.

_Mer de Noms_ makes me feel happier, though; it's a simpler, more thoughtful piece. Loving. *Favourite tracks: *Thomas, Rose, Brena, Orestes.


----------



## Pidgeon84

I could see that. Judith always makes me happy. 

[video=youtube;xTgKRCXybSM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTgKRCXybSM&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

Just that screamed line at the beginning makes me laugh. What does that say about me


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;6S-7Ap6J_FU]http://youtu.be/6S-7Ap6J_FU[/video]

smiles


----------



## gokedik

*late night meditation (on repeat, with candles)*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsOUcikyGRk
Here's the link, beautiful girl playing one of the most beautifully written pieces, ever.
Given up an embedding, if you can help. Please do.


----------



## Pandora

gokedik said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsOUcikyGRk
> Here's the link, beautiful girl playing one of the most beautifully written pieces, ever.
> Given up an embedding, if you can help. Please do.



:hi: when you reply here in the thread you will see the little blue green icon that looks like a video wheel amongst other icons in the boxes above where we write. First find your video of choice and choose the share option under the video on you tube, copy and paste that into the little icon here on WF.  

I explain things not so good so . . . maybe someone else will help if I am confusing like usual . . . ha!


[video=youtube_share;fRF24LY5pvw]http://youtu.be/fRF24LY5pvw[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686

[video=youtube;N93OCCBXGXc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N93OCCBXGXc&amp;list=RDN93OCCBXGXc[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;B-T8qbnT1eE]http://youtu.be/B-T8qbnT1eE[/video]

Robert's last album before his heart attack. _Drive_, it's a good one, I miss him much.


----------



## Courtjester

*A **Guitar Duo With A Difference*

That is sure to make you smile.
Please, click the words below, then sit back and enjoy!

Tico Tico

* * *
​


----------



## Pandora

that was sweet! they are cute together :tickled_pink: enjoyed!


----------



## Courtjester

Its one of my favourite videos of all times. The musicians are so good to watch together - two people so very much in harmony and responding to each other. That's very rare, don't you think? Cj


----------



## Pandora

Courtjester said:


> Its one of my favourite videos of all times. The musicians are so good to watch together - two people so very much in harmony and responding to each other. That's very rare, don't you think? Cj


They seem in love to me but I want everybody to be in love. They are nice to watch.

[video=youtube_share;yDzhrO5K02c]http://youtu.be/yDzhrO5K02c[/video]


----------



## Courtjester

I couldn't agree more, Pandora. Only when we all have learnt to love and respect each other, will there be peace in our world. Cj
​


----------



## Courtjester

* I Know You By Heart*
 Midnights in Winter.
The glowing fire
Lights up your face in orange and gold.
I see your sweet smile
Shine through the darkness,
Its line is etched in my memory,
So I’d know you by heart.

Mornings in April.
Sharing our secrets,
We’d walk until the morning was gone.
We were like children,
Laughing for hours.
The joy you gave me lives on and on.
‘Cos I know you by heart.

I still hear your voice
On warm Summer nights
Whispering like the wind.
You left in Autumn,
The leaves were turning.
I walked down roads of orange and gold.
I saw your sweet smile,
I heard your laughter,
You’re still here beside me every day.

‘Cos I know you by heart.

Eva Cassidy for her Mother

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFdcSRXU2ro

* * *
​


----------



## Pandora

So beautiful Cj, the video too. Those blackbirds in the beginning, I wish I had wings and a nest too. Thanks, inspiring and lovely.


----------



## Courtjester

*One Day I’ll Fly Away*
 I’ll make it alone,
When love is gone.
Still you made your mark,
Here in my heart.

One day I’ll fly away,
Leave your love to yesterday.
What more can your love do for me,
When will love be through with me?

I follow the night.
Can’t stand the light.
When will I begin
My life again?

One Day I’ll fly away.
Leave your love to yesterday.
What more can your love do for me,
When will love be through with me?
Why live life from dream to dream,
And dread the day that dreaming ends?

One day I’ll fly away,
Leave your love to yesterday.
What more can your love do for me?
When will love be through with me?
Why live life from dream to dream,
And dread the day that dreaming ends?

One day I’ll fly away . . .

Randy Crawford

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyBawdr7Mgk
 
 * * *
​


----------



## Pandora

Beautiful lyrics Cj


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;W6PVBmw3hsU]http://youtu.be/W6PVBmw3hsU[/video]

missing mine


----------



## Courtjester

Pandora said:


> . . . missing mine



Who doesn't when they're away? Cj


----------



## Courtjester

[video=youtube_share;SyBawdr7Mgk]http://youtu.be/SyBawdr7Mgk[/video] 

Dear Pandora - thank you for giving the instructions for doing this, the other day. 
I believe I've cracked it! Hope I'll remember how I went about it next time.

Cj​


----------



## Pandora

Courtjester said:


> Who doesn't? Cj


oh yes thats true, true love

mine is away this weekend I sent the song to him


----------



## Pandora

Courtjester said:


> [video=youtube_share;SyBawdr7Mgk]http://youtu.be/SyBawdr7Mgk[/video]
> 
> Dear Pandora - thank you for giving the instructions for doing this, the other day.
> I believe I've cracked it! Hope I'll remember how I went about it next time.
> 
> Cj​


welcome Cj

escorial helped me so thank you to escorial :welcome:


----------



## Courtjester

Pandora said:


> welcome Cj
> 
> escorial helped me so thank you to escorial :welcome:



In that case, thanks to both of you. Cj 

:semi-twins:​


----------



## gokedik

Mackelmore, an artist with true poetic value and if you listen has artistic integrity, as well. Walking away from a record contract for the sake of not being owned, is a truth that I speak of but when given that opportunity, would like to think I would respond the same way.[video=youtube;kRdSXZkJ0P0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRdSXZkJ0P0[/video]


----------



## TKent

Same Love is one of my all time favorite songs. I can put that one on REPEAT and listen for hours.



gokedik said:


> Mackelmore, an artist with true poetic value and if you listen has artistic integrity, as well. Walking away from a record contract for the sake of not being owned, is a truth that I speak of but when given that opportunity, would like to think I would respond the same way.[video=youtube;kRdSXZkJ0P0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRdSXZkJ0P0[/video]


----------



## TKent

The voice is back 9/22 (my favorite reality singing competition). To celebrate, here is on of my all time favorites from that show. Her falsetto in this song is freaking amazing!

[video=youtube_share;fIihKp7olzk]http://youtu.be/fIihKp7olzk[/video]


----------



## gokedik

TKent said:


> Same Love is one of my all time favorite songs. I can put that one on REPEAT and listen for hours.


 Word.


----------



## Gyarachu

For World Suicide Prevention Day, in the midst of National Suicide Prevention Week. One of the most beautiful songs I've ever heard.

[video=youtube;e8KvK5yle7o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8KvK5yle7o[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;VQ_Wqtnlv4U]http://youtu.be/VQ_Wqtnlv4U[/video]


----------



## Pandora

[video=youtube_share;r3DSbmRQlHw]http://youtu.be/r3DSbmRQlHw[/video]


----------



## gokedik

Can American's see the other side.? Here is an experience.[video=youtube;4p1CJwTNC9M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4p1CJwTNC9M[/video]


----------



## TKent

Love this one:  Banks - Beggin for Thread

So I got edges that scratch
And sometimes I don't got a filter
But I'm so tired of eating
All of my misspoken words
I know my disposition gets confusing
My disproportionate reactions fuse with my eager state
That's why you wanna come out and play with me, yeah
Why?

Stooped down and out, you got me beggin for thread
To sew this hole up that you ripped in my head
Stupidly think you had it under control
Strapped down to something that you don't understand
Don't know what you were getting yourself into
You should have known, secretly I think you knew​
[video=youtube_share;Twix375Me4Q]http://youtu.be/Twix375Me4Q[/video]


----------



## Megookin

흐린 가을 하늘에 편지를 써

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtvpYDWQO-c


----------



## Courtjester

[video=youtube_share;SbyAZQ45uww]http://youtu.be/SbyAZQ45uww[/video]​


----------



## Courtjester

[video=youtube_share;Ph5ogLO-oK8]http://youtu.be/Ph5ogLO-oK8[/video]​


----------



## Courtjester

[video=youtube_share;tVY3vKQKSv4]http://youtu.be/tVY3vKQKSv4[/video]​


----------



## dale

[video=youtube;iyd8dY8rRtA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyd8dY8rRtA[/video]


----------



## TKent

Gokedik, have you seen/heard this one by Fences featuring Mackelmore?  Really good! They did it on the Tonight Show recently. 

[video=youtube_share;ph6fmk27grc]http://youtu.be/ph6fmk27grc[/video]


----------



## Abby

Wow, LOVE his tats!! Great voice too, reminds me of Robert Smith


----------



## Courtjester

*Autumn Leaves*

The falling leaves
Drift by my window.
The falling leaves of red and gold.

I see your lips,
The summer kisses,
The sunburned hands I used to hold.

Since you went away,
The days grow long
And soon I’ll hear old winter song,
But  I miss you most of all, my darling,
When autumn leaves start to fall.

Since you went away,
The days grow long,
And soon I’ll hear old winter song.
But I miss you most of all, my darling,
When autumn leaves start to fall.

I miss you most of all, my darling,
When autumn leaves start to fall.

​A much-recorded song that originally appeared in 1945 as the French song ‘Les feuilles mortes’, literally ‘The Dead Leaves’, with music by the Hungarian-French composer Joseph Kosma and lyrics by poet Jacques Prévert. Its Hungarian title is ‘Hulló levelek’ or ‘Falling Leaves’. In 1946 Yves Montand with Irène Joachim introduced it as ‘Les feuilles mortes’ in the film ‘Les Portes de la nuit’.

[video=youtube_share;8qOR13-M2rc]http://youtu.be/8qOR13-M2rc?list=PLED4529198343150F[/video]

 
* * *

​


----------



## gokedik

*An alternate view of a propagandists adventure*

Compelling, riveting and (in my opinion) important.
[video=youtube;VeMmWbDAadA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeMmWbDAadA[/video]


----------



## NerdyMJ

Guess I could always expose some more people to J-Rock (rock music from Japan). This is by my favorite band One OK Rock and is featured on the soundtrack to Rurouni Kenshin: The Great Kyoto Fire, which is the sequel to the first RK live-action movie (I say live-action because the movie was originally a fan favorite manga by Watsuki Nobuhiro). I really like this band because the lead singer Taka has an amazing voice and sings well in both English and Japanese. 

[video=youtube_share;UjZqcDYbvAE]http://youtu.be/UjZqcDYbvAE[/video]


----------



## TKent

Haven't thought about them for awhile!!!  loved the cure!!


----------



## TKent

I had talked myself out of going to Music Midtown this weekend since they quit selling 1 day passes....BUUUUUUUTTTT someone sold me tickets for tonights show at half price!!!!  Woo hoo! So I'll be watching Banks, Lorde, Iggy Azalea, and John Mayer tonight. Can't wait.  one of my favorite Lorde songs (I am a tennis fanatic, so I have a soft spot for this one...)

[video=youtube_share;D8Ymd-OCucs]http://youtu.be/D8Ymd-OCucs[/video]


----------



## gokedik

The man in black goin' fast. But really, how can you go wrong?
[video=youtube;W1vACkYddHI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1vACkYddHI[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Always like Johnny Cash


----------



## kaufenpreis

1. 3's and 7's- Queens of the Stone Age 
 2. Come As You Are- Nirvana 
 3. The Kids Aren't Alright- The Offspring 
 4. Tongue Tied- Group Love 
 5. Santeria & What I Got- Sublime


----------



## shedpog329

TKent said:


> The voice is back 9/22 (my favorite reality singing competition). To celebrate, here is on of my all time favorites from that show. Her falsetto in this song is freaking amazing!



I loved the voice, especially with Shakira, she was hysterical.


[video=youtube;CxmA5YxRGKw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxmA5YxRGKw[/video]


----------



## escorial

mrmustard615 said:


> Always like Johnny Cash



the man in black


----------



## TKent

Hey Shedpog329 (are there really 328 other Shedpogs out there??? LOL)

I loved Shakira, right now I'm watching a taped Jimmy Fallon (Tonight Show) and they have Blake & Gwen Stephani having a lip synch contest with Jimmy.  I think Gwen is going to be great too!!!  Can't Wait!



shedpog329 said:


> I loved the voice, especially with Shakira, she was hysterical.
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;CxmA5YxRGKw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxmA5YxRGKw[/video]



- - - Updated - - -

Hurt was one of my favorites (even though it was a later entry into his unbelievable catalog!!)



mrmustard615 said:


> Always like Johnny Cash


----------



## shedpog329

TKent said:


> Hey Shedpog329 (are there really 328 other Shedpogs out there??? LOL)
> 
> I loved Shakira, right now I'm watching a taped Jimmy Fallon (Tonight Show) and they have Blake & Gwen Stephani having a lip synch contest with Jimmy.  I think Gwen is going to be great too!!!  Can't Wait!
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Hurt was one of my favorites (even though it was a later entry into his unbelievable catalog!!)





328 huh? How'd you find em all haha?......scratch that....just got it


----------



## Deleted member 56686

TKent said:


> H
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Hurt was one of my favorites (even though it was a later entry into his unbelievable catalog!!)



This is one of my favorite Johnny Cash songs

[video=youtube;t51MHUENlAQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t51MHUENlAQ[/video]


----------



## Courtjester

*The Last Rose Of Summer*

‘Tis the last rose of summer,
Left blooming alone.
All her lovely companions
Are faded and gone.
No flower of her kindred,
No rosebud is nigh,
To reflect back her blushes
Or give sigh for sigh.

I’ll not leave thee, thou lone one,
To pine on the stem.
Since the lovely are sleeping,
Go, sleep thou with them.

Thus kindly I’ll scatter
Thy leaves o’er the bed,
Where thy mates of the garden
Lie scentless and dead.

So soon may I follow,
When friendships decay
And from love’s shining circle
The gems drop away.
When true hearts lie withered
And fond ones are flown,
Oh! Who would inhabit
This bleak world alone?
​Written by the Irish poet Thomas Moore, a contemporary and friend of Byron and Shelley. Moore wrote this poem in 1805 while at Jenkinstown Park in County Kilkenny, Ireland. It was set to a traditional tune called ‘Aislean an Oigfear’ or ‘The Young Man’s Dream’, which had been transcribed by Edward Bunting in 1792 based on a performance by harper Donnchadh Ó hÁmsaigh or Denis Hempson at the Belfast Harp Festival. The Poem and tune together were published in December 1813 in a collection of Moore’s work under the heading ‘A Section of Irish Melodies’.


[video=youtube_share;BJBdA9ol3h4]http://youtu.be/BJBdA9ol3h4[/video]

* * *
​


----------



## TKent

Hey MrMustard, I love this one too. (wonder if that is why my wardrobe is 90% black - with a little beige, white and gray thrown in for 'color'...LOL). Actually, my stepdad's uncle was a fiddler named Ervin Rouse. He wrote the Orange Blossom Special which was recorded by Johnny Cash. Never met Johnny Cash but have great memories hanging out in the Everglades in Miami (the loop road/tamiami trail area) where Ervin lived and my step-granddad had a fishing camp. Ervin would play the fiddle at a local bar there. The everglades were an exciting place for a young kid. Snakes, gators, you name it pretty much everywhere you looked. Anyway, needless to say, there was a lot of Cash on our record players and radios back then. And it never got old for me.



> Originally Posted by *TKent*
> 
> _
> Hurt was one of my favorites (even though it was a later entry into his unbelievable catalog!!)
> 
> _
> 
> This is one of my favorite Johnny Cash songs


----------



## TKent

BTW - This Voice looks to be the best judge combo yet. (Even though I LOVED Shakira as well!!). Pharrell is killing it! I've never seen new judges get so many of the best singers so fast!!  



> I loved the voice, especially with Shakira, she was hysterical.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

TKent said:


> Hey MrMustard, I love this one too. (wonder if that is why my wardrobe is 90% black - with a little beige, white and gray thrown in for 'color'...LOL). Actually, my stepdad's uncle was a fiddler named Ervin Rouse. He wrote the Orange Blossom Special which was recorded by Johnny Cash. Never met Johnny Cash but have great memories hanging out in the Everglades in Miami (the loop road/tamiami trail area) where Ervin lived and my step-granddad had a fishing camp. Ervin would play the fiddle at a local bar there. The everglades were an exciting place for a young kid. Snakes, gators, you name it pretty much everywhere you looked. Anyway, needless to say, there was a lot of Cash on our record players and radios back then. And it never got old for me.




Yep I remember Orange Blossom Special. I like that one too.


----------



## Courtjester

*September Song*

Oh, it’s a long, long while from May to December,
But the days grow short when you reach September.
When the autumn weather turns the leaves to flame
And you haven’t got time for the waiting game.

When the days dwindle down to a precious few,
September, November.
And these few golden days I’ll share with you,
These golden days I’ll share with you.

When you meet with the young girls early in the Spring,
You court them in song and in rhyme.
They answer with words and a clover ring,
But if you could examine the goods they bring,
They have little to offer but the songs they sing
And the plentiful waste of time of day,
A plentiful waste of time.

Oh, it’s a long, long while from May to December,
But the days grow short when you reach September.
When the autumn weather turns the leaves to flame,
One hasn’t got time for the waiting game.

Oh, the days dwindle down to a precious few,
September, November,
And these few precious days I’ll spend with you,
These precious days I’ll spend with you.

Maxwell Anderson
Music by Kurt Weill

 [video=youtube_share;S9nSgMwtkK0]http://youtu.be/S9nSgMwtkK0[/video]

 
* * *

​


----------



## shedpog329

TKent said:


> BTW - This Voice looks to be the best judge combo yet. (Even though I LOVED Shakira as well!!). Pharrell is killing it! I've never seen new judges get so many of the best singers so fast!!



I was a little disappointed when they let that girl go who sang the Jewel song tho, she was really good.


----------



## TKent

Agreed!



shedpog329 said:


> I was a little disappointed when they let that girl go who sang the Jewel song tho, she was really good.


----------



## Courtjester

[video=youtube_share;TnXPnIPEbwQ]http://youtu.be/TnXPnIPEbwQ[/video]​


----------



## gokedik

[video=youtube;VhcjeZ3o5us]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhcjeZ3o5us&amp;list=PLlN2mAr9L8BL3cZoEHPF5XCI  LyHoq5gxQ[/video]Just love the natural hum of a cello caressed by a master.


----------



## dale

we'll know for the 1st time, if we're evil or divine.....

[video=youtube;B5b1q_EUIBc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5b1q_EUIBc[/video]


----------



## Courtjester

[video=youtube_share;E41LNLlC5g0]http://youtu.be/E41LNLlC5g0[/video]​


----------



## Gyarachu

[video=youtube;_uUmMS7WLUs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uUmMS7WLUs[/video]

Truly one of the greatest songs ever written. [WARNING: my opinion]


----------



## Courtjester

Somebody’s praying, I can feel it.
Somebody’s praying for me.
Mighty hands are guiding me,
To protect me from what I can’t see.
Lord I believe, Lord I believe
That somebody’s praying, for me.

Angels are watching, I can feel it.
Angels are watching over me.
There’s many miles ahead ‘til I get home,
Still I’m safely kept before your thrown.
‘Cause Lord I believe, Lord I believe,
Your angels are watching over me.

 Well, I’ve walked through barren wilderness,
When my pillow was a stone.
And I’ve been through the darkest caverns,
Where no light had ever shown.
Still I went on ‘cause there was someone,
Who was down on their knees.
And Lord, I thank you for those people
Praying all this time, for me.

Somebody’s praying, I can feel it.
Somebody’s praying for me.
Mighty hands are guiding me,
To protect me from what I can’t see.
Lord I believe, Lord I believe,
Somebody’s praying for me.

Sung here by Ricky Skaggs
Written by John G. Elliott

 * * *

[video=youtube_share;mHtWhnZU2Xo]http://youtu.be/mHtWhnZU2Xo[/video]​


----------



## No Cat No Cradle

[video=youtube;D7xuhA3cj78]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7xuhA3cj78[/video]
This is one of my favorite bands and one of many of my favorite songs by them.


----------



## belthagor

Warning: Adult Content

[video=youtube;zuDtACzKGRs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuDtACzKGRs[/video]


----------



## Courtjester

In Memory Of Pandora.

[video=youtube_share;SyBawdr7Mgk]http://youtu.be/SyBawdr7Mgk[/video]

You've beaten me to it. . . 

* * *
​


----------



## Courtjester

[video=youtube_share;qmvhtB9s4yk]http://youtu.be/qmvhtB9s4yk[/video]​


----------



## gokedik

System of a Down, The Prison Song

They're trying to build a prison 
They're trying to build a prison 
Following the rights movement 
You clamped on with your iron fists 
Drugs became conveniently 
Available for all the kids 
Following the rights movement 
You clamped on with your iron fists 
Drugs became conveniently 
Available for all the kids 
I buy my crack, I smack my bitch 
Right here in hollywood 
(nearly 2 million americans are 
incarcerated in the prison system 
prison system of the US) 
They're trying to build a prison 
They're trying to build a prison 
They're trying to build a prison 
(for you and me to live in) 
Another prison system 
Another prison system 
Another prison system 
(for you and me to live in) 
Minor drug offenders fill your prisons 
you don't even flinch 
all our taxes paying for your wars 
against the new non-rich 
Minor drug offenders fill your prisons 
you don't even flinch 
all our taxes paying for your wars 
against the new non-rich 
I buy my crack, I smack my bitch 
right here in hollywood 
The percentage of americans in the prison system 
prison system, has doubled since 1985 
They're trying to build a prison 
They're trying to build a prison 
They're trying to build a prison 
(for you and me to live in) 
Another prison system 
Another prison system 
Another prison system 
For you and I, For you and I, For you and I. 
They're trying to build a prison 
They're trying to build a prison 
They're trying to build a prison 
For you and me 
Oh baby, you and me. 
All research and successful drug policy show 
that treatment should be increased 
And law enforcement decreased 
While abolishing mandatory minimun sentences 
All research and successful drug policy show 
that treatment should be increased 
And law enforcement decreased 
While abolishing mandatory minimun sentences 
Utilising drugs to pay for secret wars around the world 
drugs are now your global policy now you police the globe 
I buy my crack, I smack my bitch 
right here in hollywood 
Drug money is used to rig elections 
and train brutal corporate sponsored dictators 
around the world 
They're trying to build a prison 
They're trying to build a prison 
They're trying to build a prison 
(for you and me to live in) 
Another prison system 
Another prison system 
Another prison system 
(for you and me to live in) 
For you and I, for you and I, for you and I 
For you and I 
They're trying to build a prison 
They're trying to build a prison 
They're trying to build a prison 
for you and me 
oh baby, you and me​


----------



## Deleted member 56686

The best Rolling Stones song ever

[video=youtube_share;TuKcV1cymao]http://youtu.be/TuKcV1cymao[/video]


----------



## Courtjester

[video=youtube_share;Gdup2Xku0oM]http://youtu.be/Gdup2Xku0oM[/video]

Try to remember the kind of September,
When life was slow and oh, so mellow.
Try to remember the kind of September,
When grass was green and the grain was yellow.
Try to remember the kind of September,
When you were a tender and callow fellow.
Try to remember, and if you remember,
Then follow.

Try to remember when life was so tender
That no-one wept, except the willow.
Try to remember when life was so tender
That dreams were kept beside your pillow.
Try to remember when life was so tender
That love was an ember about to billow.
Try to remember, and if you remember,
Then follow.

Deep in December, it’s nice to remember,
Although you know the snow will follow.
Deep in December, it’s nice to remember,
Without a hurt the heart is hollow.
Deep in December, it’s nice to remember,
The fire of September that made us mellow.
Deep in December, our hearts should remember
And follow.

Tom Jones

From ‘Words of Comfort And Healing For The Seasons Of The Year’

* * *​


----------



## gokedik

*Action Bronson- "Blue Chips"*


----------



## Courtjester

A very happy New Year to all of you.

With a special nod to Julia.

Cj

[video=youtube_share;F_QlKdNrzAU]http://youtu.be/F_QlKdNrzAU[/video]​


----------



## Courtjester

[video=youtube_share;nxM74MwhukE]http://youtu.be/nxM74MwhukE?list=RDxsihxORASks[/video]​


----------



## Firemajic

Thanks for sharing the Majestic Lipizzaner Horses with me! I have loved them  all my life.  Did you know they are born Black--and turn White with maturity?  You made my day! Peace always my friend...Julia


----------



## Courtjester

Firemajic said:


> Thanks for sharing the Majestic Lipizzaner Horses with me! I have loved them  all my life.  Did you know they are born Black--and turn White with maturity?  You made my day! Peace always my friend...Julia



No, I didn't know that. Thank you for explaining it to me. Aren't they just fabulous creatures? How easily they respond to the music and their rider. The two really do become one in their dancing. Quite magic!!! Peace to you too, my dear friend. Cj


----------



## Courtjester

*
[video=youtube_share;kMAIi4BgeZw]http://youtu.be/kMAIi4BgeZw[/video]

*Lost and alone on some forgotten highway,
Travelled by many, remembered by few,
Looking for something that I can believe in,
Looking for something that I’d like to do with my life.

There’s nothing behind me and nothing that ties me
To something that might have been true yesterday.
Tomorrow is open and right now it seems to be more
Than enough to just be there today

And I don’t know what the future is holding in store,
I don’t know where I’m going, I’m not sure where I’ve been.
There’s a spirit that guides me, a light that shines for me,
My life is worth the living, I don’t need to see the end

Sweet, sweet surrender,
Live, live without care,
Like a fish in the water,
Like a bird in the air.

John Denver

* * *


​


----------



## Courtjester

[video=youtube;VhX3b1h7GQw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhX3b1h7GQw[/video]
 
​ The Day the Music Died, an expression coined by Don McLean in his song ‘American Pie’, is a reference to the deaths of rock and roll musicians Buddy Holly, Ritchie Valens, and J. P. ‘The Big Bopper’ Richardson in a plane crash near Clear Lake, Iowa, on February 3, 1959. Pilot Roger Peterson was also killed.

After terminating his partnership with The Crickets, Holly assembled a new band consisting of Waylon Jennings, Tommy Allsup, and Carl Bunch to play on the ‘Winter Dance Party’ tour across the Midwest. Rising artists Valens and Richardson joined the tour as well.

The distance between venues and the conditions aboard the poorly-equipped tour buses adversely affected the performers, with cases of flu and even frostbite. After stopping at Clear Lake to perform and frustrated by such conditions, Holly decided to charter a plane to reach their next venue in Moorhead, Minnesota. Richardson, who was affected by the flu, swapped places with Jennings, taking the latter’s place on the plane, while Allsup lost his seat to Valens on a coin toss.

Soon after take-off, late at night and in wintry weather conditions with poor vision, the pilot lost control of the airplane, a small Beechcraft Bonanza, which subsequently crashed into a cornfield, leaving no survivors.

* * *​


----------



## Bloggsworth

_Sheep may safely graze_ - J S Bach


----------



## Loveabull

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AhyadsEdvU
"Wild Dogs"-Tommy Bolin
The entire album is a testimony to how far he could have gone. Tommy Bolin was awesome. He just never quite found his niche before the heroin caught up with him. I wish I was techy, I would create a video for this song, wolves running in the night, lightning effects...one of my all time favorite tunes.

Another when he was with Deep Purple...what I want to know is how with all the chemicals and excess of the age, how did they maintain that hair? Maybe after they passed out the stylists would tiptoe in? I dunno...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7kMFd-pkDQ


----------



## Courtjester

*[video=youtube;ZBR2G-iI3-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBR2G-iI3-I[/video]
*
At first, I was afraid, I was petrified.
Kept thinking, I could never live without you by my side.
But then I spent so many nights thinking how you did me wrong,
And I grew strong and I learned how to get along.

And so you’re back from outer space.
I just walked in to find you here with that sad look upon your face.
I should have changed that stupid lock.
I should have made you leave your key.
If I’d known for just one second you’d be back to bother me.

Go on now, go, walk out the door, just turn around now,
‘Cause you’re not welcome anymore.
Weren’t you the one, who tried to hurt me with goodbye?
Did you think I’d crumble? Did you think I’d lay down and die?

Oh, no, not I, I will survive.
Oh, as long as I know how to love, I know I’ll stay alive.
I’ve got all my life to live, I’ve got all my love to give.
And I’ll survive, I will survive, hey, hey.

It took all the strength I had not to fall apart.
Kept trying hard to mend the pieces of my broken heart.
And I spent, oh, so many nights just feeling sorry for myself.
I used to cry but now I hold my head up high.

And you see me, somebody new.
I’m not that chained up little person still in love with you.
And so you felt like dropping in and just expect me to be free.
But now I’m saving all my loving for someone who’s loving me.

Go on now, go, walk out the door, just turn around now,
‘Cause you’re not welcome anymore.
Weren’t you the one, who tried to break me with goodbye?
Did you think I’d crumble? Did you think I’d lay down and die?

Oh, no, not I, I will survive.
Oh, as long as I know how to love, I know I’ll stay alive.
I’ve got all my life to live, I’ve got all my love to give.
And I’ll survive, I will survive, oh.

By Freddie Perren & Dino Fekaris

Sung by Gloria Gaynor

* * *

​


----------



## escorial

"The Masterplan"

Take the time to make some sense
Of what you want to say
And cast your words away upon the waves
Sail them home with acquiesce
On a ship of hope today
And as they land upon the shore
Tell them not to fear no more

Say it loud and sing it proud today

And then dance if you wanna dance
Please brother take a chance
You know they're gonna go
Which way they wanna go
All we know is that we don't know
How it's gonna be
Please brother let it be
Life on the other hand
Won't make us understand
We're all part of the masterplan

Say it loud and sing it proud today...

I'm not saying right is wrong
It's up to us to make
The best of all the things that come our way
'Cause everything that's been has passed
The answer's in the looking glass
There's four and twenty million doors
On life's endless corridor

Say it loud and sing it proud today.

Well, dance if they want to dance
Please brother take a chance
You know they're gonna go
Which way they wanna go
All we know is that we don't know
How it's gonna be
Please, brother, let it be
Life on the other hand
Won't make you understand
We're all part of the masterplan​


----------



## Courtjester

Who is the author of 'The Masterplan'?  Did you by any chance write it yourself? It's a good one. I like it.! Cj


----------



## escorial

Noel Gallagher..from oasis's..


----------



## Courtjester

[video=youtube;a4dXrV4FtjE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4dXrV4FtjE[/video]
_*
I Would Give Anything I Own
*_
You sheltered me from harm.
You kept me warm.
You kept me warm.
You gave my life to me.
You set me free.
You set me free.
The finest years I ever knew.
Were all the ones I spent with you.

I would give anything I own.
Give up my life and my heart, my home.
I would give everything I own
Just to have you back again.

You taught me how to love.
And what it’s of,
What it’s of.
You never said too much,
But still you showed the way.
And so I knew
From watching you.
Nobody else can ever know.
The part of me that can’t let go.

I would give anything I own.
Give up my life and my heart, my home.
I would give everything I own
Just to have you back again.
Just to touch you once again.

Is there someone you know
You’re loving them so,
But taking them all for granted?
You may lose them one day.
Someone takes them away
And they’ll never hear the words you have to say.

I would give anything I own.
Give up my life and my heart, my home.
I would give everything I own
just to have you back again.
Everything I own.
My life, my heart, my home.
I’d give everything I own.
My life, my heart, my home.

Every little thing, every little thing – 

Just to have you back again.
Just to hold you.

Anderson Rolim

* * *

 

​


----------



## curtis

Gordon Lightfoot - Sundown

I can see her lying back in her satin dress
In a room where you do what you don't confess

Sundown, you better take care
If I find you been creeping 'round my back stairs
Sundown, you better take care
If I find you been creeping 'round my back stairs​


----------



## Darkkin

Airborne Toxic Event's: _Sometime Around Midnight, Bride and Groom, and Strangers_


----------



## Phil Istine

[video=youtube;_VnA89HFJDM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VnA89HFJDM[/video]


----------



## Bloggsworth

Love With the Beautiful Stranger - Pete Atkin.


----------



## Courtjester

Simon And Garfunkel – Old Friends
‘Bookends’

[video=youtube;Ul2hSba5pOs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ul2hSba5pOs[/video]

* * * ​


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;T-EECUriK90]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-EECUriK90[/video]


----------



## gokedik

Elvis Costello "I want you"
https://youtu.be/knTvHRz_qnU


----------



## Bloggsworth

Crucán Na bPáiste (Gaelic: The Burial Place of the Children) Karen Matheson & Donald Shaw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-pi93YGd10


----------



## Courtjester

One of my all-time favourites:

Jose Feliciano
‘Rain’

[video=youtube;huyo4xzV09M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huyo4xzV09M[/video]

* * *​


----------



## Courtjester

Simon And Garfunkel
‘The Dangling Conversation’

[video=youtube;FIPf4RJSznA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIPf4RJSznA[/video]

* * *​


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;JGBXnw86Mgc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGBXnw86Mgc[/video]


----------



## Pluralized

[video=youtube;PPIiOd3thu0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPIiOd3thu0[/video]


----------



## squidtender

I heard this today. It breaks my heart knowing that you never want to talk to me again, but for what it's worth . . . I miss you. 


[video=youtube;UFLJFl7ws_0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFLJFl7ws_0[/video]


----------



## Justine

This song is and will always be my favourite... The sound of silence by Simon & Garfunkel 
[video=youtube;4zLfCnGVeL4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zLfCnGVeL4[/video]


----------



## Courtjester

[video=youtube;I_RGZ0KeFwU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_RGZ0KeFwU[/video]​


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;6OtTFhPQ-_U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OtTFhPQ-_U[/video]


----------



## Courtjester

*Marlene Dietrich *

*Born in Berlin 1901 *
*Died in Paris 1992 *

‘Ich hab’ noch einen Koffer in Berlin.’
‘I still have a suitcase in Berlin.’


[video=youtube;w3rrnqA98eQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3rrnqA98eQ[/video]
​ 
To those who don’t understand what Marlene is singing, the gist of it is that she has a suitcase she once left in Berlin. And sometime soon she’ll have to visit that city again because the memories of the good times of her life are stored in this suitcase. There then follows a sequence of photos showing her with the famous people she once rubbed shoulders with. A true document of our time.

Enjoy!

* * *​


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;modtrEhHfiE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=modtrEhHfiE[/video]


----------



## Courtjester

[video=youtube;huyo4xzV09M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huyo4xzV09M[/video]​


----------



## Courtjester

[video=dailymotion;x15iha9]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x15iha9_take-me-home-country-roads-by-john-denver_music&nbsp; [/video]
​


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;N8BPcNUQy-0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8BPcNUQy-0[/video]


----------



## Courtjester

[video=youtube;H8Gbk4i41_M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8Gbk4i41_M[/video]​


----------



## Courtjester

[video=youtube;g5GF3oO5p6M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5GF3oO5p6M [/video]​


----------



## Dave Watson

My wife's under strict instruction to make sure this is played at my funeral! Just sublime.

[video=youtube;ftRMqJaAFyI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftRMqJaAFyI[/video]


----------



## Courtjester

Dave Watson said:


> My wife's under strict instruction to make sure this is played at my funeral! Just sublime.



What happens if she dies before you? Cj :scratch:


----------



## Dave Watson

Courtjester said:


> What happens if she dies before you? Cj :scratch:



Not to worry. Several of my friends know the drill as well. Sounds as if I have a terminal illness and expect to expire at any given moment, but I just think your funeral song should be a matter of serious consideration and planning!


----------



## Courtjester

I think you are right. I planned and paid for my funeral some time ago, including which music I would like to be played. It is the following:


[video=youtube;brl9oQHAEA8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brl9oQHAEA8[/video]

Cj​


----------



## Bloggsworth

_Comfort Ye My People_ - Handel.


----------



## Courtjester

[video=youtube;SyKMO_BvDnc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyKMO_BvDnc[/video]​


----------



## Courtjester

[video=dailymotion;xj8re]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xj8re_mcarthur-park-richard-harris-0001_music[/video]​


----------



## gokedik

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HF6z7F4PTHc


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;ESER7DFXWiI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESER7DFXWiI[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;q-XCmb6t6Zw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-XCmb6t6Zw[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

*The Rose
*
Some say love –
It is a river that runs the tender reed,
Some say love –
It is a razor that leaves the soul to bleed,
Some say love –
It is a hunger, an endless aching need.
I say: ‘Love –
It is a flower and we its only seed.’

It’s the heart
Afraid of breaking that never learns to dance;
It’s the dream
Afraid of waking that never takes a chance;
It’s the one
Who won’t be taken that cannot seem to give;
And the soul
Afraid of dying that never learns to live.

When the night has been too lonely,
And the road has been too long;
When you think that love is only
For the lucky and the strong;
Just remember in the winter –
Far beneath the bitter snows –
Lies the seed that with the Sun’s love,
In the spring, becomes

The Rose.

Amanda McBroom

 [video=youtube;XJtLHtffZvw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJtLHtffZvw[/video] ​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;VKliZyedBh8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKliZyedBh8[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;COn-iSjdn50]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COn-iSjdn50[/video]​


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;nAB4vOkL6cE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAB4vOkL6cE[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;Id_UYLPSn6U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Id_UYLPSn6U[/video]​


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;FI8d36w_ijw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FI8d36w_ijw[/video]


----------



## Blade

Here is something right weird that I happened across. I like the song but the video is definitely not of the Feminist/Politically Correct genre. Less than a minute of the video will give you the idea. (Catch the 'girl' at the back of the room.)

[video=youtube;H3GNKUE-d9c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3GNKUE-d9c[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;NZSvESvKap8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZSvESvKap8[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;HzK3Jl64dyc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzK3Jl64dyc[/video]

Is this the little girl I carried?
Is this the little boy at play?
I don’t remember growing older
When – did – they?

When did she get to be a beauty?
When did he grow to be so tall?
Wasn’t it yesterday when they – were – small?
Sunrise, sunset, Sunrise, sunset,
Swiftly flow the days.

Seedlings turn overnight to sunflowers,
Blossoming, even as we gaze.
Sunrise, sunset, Sunrise, sunset,
Swiftly fly the years.
One season following another,
Laden with happiness and tears.

Now is the little boy a bride groom?
Now is the little girl a bride?
Under the canopy I see them
Side – by – side.

Bless the gold ring around her finger,
Share the sweet wine and bread per glass,
Soon the whole circle will have come – to – pass.
Sunrise, sunset, Sunrise, sunset,
Swiftly flow the days.
Seedlings turn overnight to sunflowers,
Blossoming, even as we gaze.

Sunrise, sunset, Sunrise, sunset,
Swiftly fly the years.
One season following another
Laden with happiness – and – tears.

From ‘Fiddler On The Roof’ 
By Jim Nabor

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;A7UBpkw1elg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7UBpkw1elg[/video]​


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;N_hbqIP7aa0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_hbqIP7aa0[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;b5vIITx1RH0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5vIITx1RH0[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

Amazing grace! How sweet the sound
That saved a wretch like me!
I once was lost, but now am found,
Was blind, but now I see.

’Twas grace that taught my heart to fear,
And grace my fears reliev’d.
How precious did that grace appear,
The hour I first believ’d!

Thro’ many dangers, toils and snares,
I have already come;
’Tis grace has brought me safe thus far,
And grace will lead me home.

The Lord has promis’d good to me,
His word my hope secures;
He will my shield and portion be,
As long as life endures.

Yes, when this flesh and heart shall fail,
And mortal life shall cease;
I shall possess, within the veil,
A life of joy and peace.

The earth shall soon dissolve like snow,
The sun forbear to shine;
But God, who call’d me here below,
Will be forever mine.

Recommended Listening:
‘Amazing Grace’

A stunning performance by 'Il Divo'

John Newton 1725 - 1807

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;k6TzQjI7zH4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6TzQjI7zH4[/video]​


----------



## dale

[video=youtube;GBN3BtdIr0Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBN3BtdIr0Y[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;LybSS4amIS0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LybSS4amIS0[/video]​


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;5J3gX47rHGg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5J3gX47rHGg[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;FIPf4RJSznA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIPf4RJSznA[/video]​


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;9D9JzX4LPwU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9D9JzX4LPwU[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;BcNG_jD5dW8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcNG_jD5dW8[/video] ​


----------



## Aquarius

And now for something quite different:

[video=youtube;yrq6av5-PS8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrq6av5-PS8[/video]​


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Never saw the movie but holy jeez I enjoyed this song. It nearly has me in tears:

[video=youtube;O-Ru6aaipLI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-Ru6aaipLI[/video]


----------



## dale

[video=youtube;LE3i6DonJaQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LE3i6DonJaQ[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

danielstj said:


> Never saw the movie but holy jeez I enjoyed this song. . .



I didn't see the film either and I don't be believe I ever heard the music. Thank you for sharing it with us here.


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;9jjiWS__Mp0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jjiWS__Mp0[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

And now on quite a different note:

[video=youtube;4NF6LweEA_A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NF6LweEA_A[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;AR0SlCTj1Bo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AR0SlCTj1Bo[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;xnbiRDNaDeo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnbiRDNaDeo[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;TYl8GRJGnBY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYl8GRJGnBY[/video]​


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;Tgcc5V9Hu3g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tgcc5V9Hu3g&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

Just for one day.  And Forever.


----------



## Aquarius

Winston said:


> Just for one day.  And Forever.



Makes me wonder whether he'll continue to sing in the world of light and if so, what kind of songs - once he's recovered from his earthly ordeals.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;h9zj11gf9Qk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9zj11gf9Qk[/video]


----------



## dale

[video=youtube;6m-9n2yET-0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6m-9n2yET-0[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;9VH6iGPrlec]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VH6iGPrlec[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;eUydOqxhDQg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUydOqxhDQg[/video]​


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;QT9_tEzjtIU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QT9_tEzjtIU[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;ZpX4Ujb85C4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpX4Ujb85C4[/video]​


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube;3pbr4nnZPvU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=3pbr4nnZPvU[/video]

Outlaw Country!


----------



## Aquarius

*The Nostalgia Machine*




Welcome to a trip down the musical memory lane!

Please follow the link below and enjoy:

‘The Nostalgia Machine’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;BaiYWJa_bCA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaiYWJa_bCA [/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;Rb2Awn_dYTs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rb2Awn_dYTs [/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;N0RfTsZvk4M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0RfTsZvk4M[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;QVwZqoyLsw4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVwZqoyLsw4[/video]​


----------



## Pidgeon84

[video=youtube;bPR9K2P1jXc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPR9K2P1jXc[/video]

I think this is one that a lot of non metalheads would find scary lol


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;KIuhBYfHw9c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIuhBYfHw9c[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;VP6sbDPB8cw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VP6sbDPB8cw[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;AR0SlCTj1Bo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AR0SlCTj1Bo[/video]​


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;u6uRg9aslZg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6uRg9aslZg[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;dOZlXWi8iBg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOZlXWi8iBg[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;E2K4w0LEZds]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2K4w0LEZds[/video]​


----------



## escorial

i shall listen to the end while i troll WF.....cool


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;l3w4I-KElxQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3w4I-KElxQ[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;BcNG_jD5dW8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcNG_jD5dW8[/video]​


----------



## Reichelina

http://youtu.be/n8KVE2TBADQ

When you say you love me, 
For a moment, I know why I'm alive.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;SBmAPYkPeYU]https://youtu.be/SBmAPYkPeYU?list[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;6KUDs8KJc_c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KUDs8KJc_c&amp;index=4&amp;list=RD9ebz1PAaMSA[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

Praying for peace in our world with

'Dona Nobis Pacem'

[video=youtube;KYQ4mU1BVIY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYQ4mU1BVIY&amp;list=RD9ebz1PAaMSA&amp;index=15&amp;no  html5=False[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;Yr9wUzkI2Z8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yr9wUzkI2Z8[/video]​


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;G5CkIniOcqs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5CkIniOcqs[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 56686

I was wondering why George looked so young in the video. I didn't know the song dated back to 1991 at least. It's poignant to be sure.


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;sGkJ4NL0Xoc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGkJ4NL0Xoc[/video]

Jose Feliciano

*Right Here, Waiting For You*

Oceans apart day after day
And I slowly go insane
I hear your voice on the line
But it doesn’t stop the pain

If I see you next to never
How can we say forever?

Wherever you go, whatever you do
I will be right here waiting for you
Whatever it takes, or how my heart breaks
I will be right here waiting for you

I took for granted, all the times
That I thought would last somehow
I hear the laughter and taste the tears
But I can’t get near you now

Oh, can’t you see it baby?
You’ve got me goin’ crazy

Wherever you go, whatever you do
I will be right here waiting for you
Whatever it takes or how my heart breaks
I will be right here waiting for you

I wonder how we can survive this romance
But in the end if I’m with you I’ll take the chance, ooh

Oh, can’t you see it baby?
You’ve got me goin’ crazy

Wherever you go, whatever you do
I will be right here waiting for you
Whatever it takes or how my heart breaks
I will be right here waiting for you, for you baby
I will be right here waiting for you

Richard Marx

* * *​


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;w5bXZVxQC0U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5bXZVxQC0U[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;26iubAguHu0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26iubAguHu0[/video]​


----------



## afk4life

That's hard to pick cos all their songs are good. This one's about 9/11, he watched it from NJ.

[video=youtube_share;PfHtl-T4zok]https://youtu.be/PfHtl-T4zok[/video]


You're not in this alone
Let me break this awkward silence
Let me go, go on record
Be the first to say I'm sorry
Hear me out, 
And if you take me down
Or would you lay me out
And if the world needs something better
Let's give them one more reason now, now, now


We walk in single file
We light our rails and punch our time
Ride escalators colder than a cell


[Chorus]
This broken city sky like butane on my skin
stolen from my eyes
Hello Angel, tell me where are you
Tell me where we go from here
[x2]


Tell me we go from...


And in this moment we can't close the lids on burning eyes
Our memories blanket us with friends we know like fallout vapors
Steel corpses stretch out towards an ending sun, scorched and black
It reaches in and tears your flesh apart
As ice cold hands rip into your heart


That's if you've still got one match that's left inside that cave you call a chest
And after seeing what we saw, can we still reclaim our innocence
And if the world needs something better, let's give them one more reason now


[Chorus]
This broken city sky like butane on my skin
stolen from my eyes
Hello Angel, tell me where are you
Tell me where we go from here
[x2]


Tell me we go from here


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;bfby6lae-4A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfby6lae-4A[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;xPoZRJP1ZH8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=pfc%3AxPoZRJP1ZH8&amp;feature=s2lp  &amp;src_vid=e0ilmOV6QxA&amp;v=xPoZRJP1ZH8[/video] ​


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;HQuWaegFz-w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQuWaegFz-w[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;yd__DR377Ks]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yd__DR377Ks[/video]​


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;XD1cxSE25ck]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XD1cxSE25ck[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;E41LNLlC5g0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E41LNLlC5g0&amp;feature=youtu.be [/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

And now the young Harry Belafonte:

[video=youtube;XaUo1QFCoHI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaUo1QFCoHI[/video]​


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=YouTube;Ju-Oor9GTII]https://youtu.be/Ju-Oor9GTII[/video]

Yar.


----------



## afk4life

[video=youtube_share;dSfKSUd31MM]https://youtu.be/dSfKSUd31MM[/video]

I thought of angels
Choking on their halos
Get them drunk on rose water
See how dirty I can get them
Pulling out their fragile teeth
And clip their tiny wings


Anything you say can and will be held against you
So only say my name
It will be held against you


If heaven’s grief brings hell’s rain
Then I’d trade all my tomorrows for just one yesterday 
(I know I’m bad news, I saved it all for you)
For just one yesterday
I want to teach you a lesson in the worst kind of way
Still I’d trade all my tomorrows for just one yesterday
(I know I’m bad news, I saved it all for you)
For just one yesterday


Letting people down is my thing baby
Find yourself a new gig
This town ain’t big enough for two of us
I don’t have the right name
Or the right looks
But I have twice the heart


If I spilled my guts
The world would never look at you the same way
I’m here to give you all of my love
So I can watch your face as I take it all away


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;a4dXrV4FtjE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4dXrV4FtjE[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;i8eGnOM7YCg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8eGnOM7YCg[/video]​


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;hMc8naeeSS8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMc8naeeSS8[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;DVg2EJvvlF8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVg2EJvvlF8[/video]​


----------



## Rmand

[video=youtube;gyzuft-Rv_A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyzuft-Rv_A[/video]
*
Here I am
*Here I am
This is me
There's nowhere else on earth I'd rather be
Here I am
It's just me and you
Tonight we make our dreams come true

It's a new world
It's a new start
It's alive with the beating of young hearts
It's a new day
It's a new plan
I've been waiting for you
Here I am

Here we are
We've just begun
And after all this time
Our time has come
Yeah here we are
Still goin' strong
Right here in the place where we belong

Oh it's a new world
It's a new start
It's alive with the beating of young hearts
It's a new day
And a new plan
I've been waiting for you
Here I am

Here I am
Yeah

Here I am
This is me
There's nowhere else on earth I'd rather be
Here I am
It's just me and you
Tonight we make our dreams come true

Oh it's a new world
It's a new start
It's alive with the beating of young hearts
It's a new day
It's a new plan
I've been waiting for you

Oh it's a new world
It's a new start
It's alive with the beating of young hearts
It's a new day
It's a new plan
I've been waiting for you
(Waiting, waiting waiting)
Here I am

Here I am
Right next to you
Suddenly the world is all brand new
Here I am
Here I am
Where I'm gonna stay
Now there's nothin' standing in our way
Here I am
This is me


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;3ap4s6pyoNw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ap4s6pyoNw[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;-deaRpa4S1A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-deaRpa4S1A[/video]​


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;wWn1Oj2V7Xw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWn1Oj2V7Xw[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube_share;qmvhtB9s4yk]http://youtu.be/qmvhtB9s4yk [/video]​


----------



## Shi

The Bitter Suite I & II: Meeting Ms. Leading and Through the Dime

[video=youtube;mZsUyOvQV0Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZsUyOvQV0Y[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;dPPi2D6GK7A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPPi2D6GK7A[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;23KHLW2dw_o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23KHLW2dw_o[/video]​


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;33mec03xeow]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33mec03xeow[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;qVi0UvFu8Yo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVi0UvFu8Yo[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;u9Z1t36CSxA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9Z1t36CSxA[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;b5vIITx1RH0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5vIITx1RH0[/video]​


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;JECTUQVrvzE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JECTUQVrvzE[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;fBT3oDMCWpI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBT3oDMCWpI[/video]


----------



## Galivanting

hmm ive heard that song so many times daniel, had no clue who sang it. 

[video=youtube;lYT9qALQE6Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYT9qALQE6Y[/video]


----------



## Joe_Bassett

Hardcore metal song, my favourite to workout to
[video=youtube_share;LydRLQnXZmc]https://youtu.be/LydRLQnXZmc[/video]


----------



## Galivanting

ffdp is pretty fun... heres my favorite post hardcore song

[video=youtube;DuEmV8YJNxA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DuEmV8YJNxA[/video]

if only cause of the phrase "haiku d'etat"


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;mHtWhnZU2Xo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHtWhnZU2Xo&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video] 

Somebody’s Prayin’
Somebody’s praying, I can feel it.
Somebody’s praying for me.
Mighty hands are guiding me,
To protect me from what I can’t see.
Lord I believe, Lord I believe
That somebody’s praying, for me.

Angels are watching, I can feel it.
Angels are watching over me.
There’s many miles ahead ‘til I get home,
Still I’m safely kept before your thrown.
‘Cause Lord I believe, Lord I believe,
Your angels are watching over me.

 Well, I’ve walked through barren wilderness,
When my pillow was a stone.
And I’ve been through the darkest caverns,
Where no light had ever shown.
Still I went on ‘cause there was someone,
Who was down on their knees.
And Lord, I thank you for those people
Praying all this time, for me.

Somebody’s praying, I can feel it.
Somebody’s praying for me.
Mighty hands are guiding me,
To protect me from what I can’t see.
Lord I believe, Lord I believe,
Somebody’s praying for me.

Recorded by Ricky Skaggs
written by John G. Elliott

* * *​


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;eh8eb_ACLl8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eh8eb_ACLl8[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

*[video=youtube;rsxUDjfhj5Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsxUDjfhj5Y[/video]*


*Let It Be
* 
When I find myself in times of trouble,
Mother Mary comes to me,
Speaking words of wisdom: ‘Let it be.’
And in my hour of darkness
She is standing right in front of me
Speaking words of wisdom: ‘Let it be,
Let it be, let it be, let it be, let it be’.
Whisper words of wisdom: ‘Let it be.’

And when the broken hearted people
Living in the world agree,
There will be an answer, let it be.
For though they may be parted,
There is still a chance that they will see
There will be an answer, let it be.
Let it be, let it be, let it be, let it be.
There will be an answer, let it be.
Whisper words of wisdom, let it be.
Let it be, let it be, let it be, let it be.
Whisper words of wisdom, let it be.

And when the night is cloudy,
There is still a light that shines on me.
Shine until tomorrow, let it be.
I wake up to the sound of music,
Mother Mary comforts me
Speaking words of wisdom: ‘Let it be.
There will be an answer, let it be.
Let it be, let it be, let it be, yeah, let it be.
Whisper words of wisdom, let it be.’

And during times of trouble,
Her voice of wisdom comes to me:
‘Look for the lesson, be patient,
Let it be.’

Paul McCartney
Last verse by Aquarius
 
From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Hope & Encouragement’

* * *




​


----------



## Galivanting

[video=youtube;Vr7gRZ5A1NE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vr7gRZ5A1NE[/video]

The trains roll by my porch,
Down here where nothing can live.
I’ve been smoking too much because I am no exception.
You knew that already, I think.

If you want salvation,
Then you ought to go see a priest,
Because forgiveness from those that we hurt in this world
Never was guaranteed.

I’m coming home, it’s late again, I’m high as I’ve ever been.
You’re sitting up, you’re in our bed crying for a ghost again.
No room could be as dark or as empty as ours is,
Because I’m at home but I’m not here, and I never am.

I wonder how many
Friends roll past my house in the night?
In boxcars they sleep with hearts stashed in their backpacks.
They’ll make California all right.

A promise from me
Is just a lie I ain’t told yet.
So I’m ready to die, but I’m not willing to watch
You watch me die here in our bed.

I’m lying down, I’ve been nodding out since I don’t know when.
The lights are on, you’re standing up screaming at a ghost again.
Darling, I’m home, hell I ain’t left this house of ours in days.
But I’m not here. I never am, so I just can’t stay.

My darling, I’m never coming back from where I’m going.
My darling, I’m never coming home.
My darling, I’m never coming back from where I’m going.
My darling, I’m never coming home.
Never coming home again.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;xEx147n9G1A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEx147n9G1A[/video]

I have the feels. His voice is perfect for this track. He sounds sentimental and the emotion almost flows through his words.


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;bTNLYeaL7No]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTNLYeaL7No[/video]

_*Songbird*_
For you there’ll be no crying.
For you the Sun will be shining,
‘Cause I feel that when I’m with you.
It’s all right, I know it’s right.

And the songbirds keep singing,
Like they know the score.
And I love you, I love you, I love you,
Like never before.

To you I would give the world.
To you I’d never be cold,
‘Cause I feel that when I’m with you,
It’s all right, I know it’s right.

And the songbirds keep singing,
Like they know the score.
And I love you, I love you, I love you,
Like never before.

Christine McVie

Sung by Eva Cassidy
The Voice Of An Angel

* * *
​


----------



## ned

*How about sharing some of your favourite songs?*

how about buying your own bloody CDs?

Oh I see, you just want to know which ones they are.
first off, it has got to be The Clash and Washington Bullets from the album Sandinista

[video=youtube;PNdy2z23kIw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNdy2z23kIw[/video]

Que?
Sandinista!


----------



## Aquarius

*[video=youtube;8XMNVZ2QoEg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XMNVZ2QoEg&amp;list=RD8XMNVZ2QoEg#t=2[/video]

If You Go Away . . .*

If you go away
On this summer day
Then you might as well
Take the sun away
All the birds that flew
In the summer sky
When our love was new
And our hearts were high
When the day was young
And the nights were long
When the moon stood still
For the night bird’s song

If you go away
If you go away
If you go away...

But if you stay
I’ll make you a day
Like no day has been
Or will be again
We’ll sail on the sun
We’ll ride on the rain
We’ll talk to the trees
And worship the wind

But if you go
I’ll understand
Leave me just enough love
To hold in my hand

If you go away
If you go away
If you go away...

Ne me quitte pas
Il faut oublier
Tout peut s’oublier
Qui s’enfuit déjà
Oublier le temps
Des malentendus
Et le temps perdu
A savoir comment
Oublier ces heures
Qui tuaient parfois
A coups de pourquoi
Le coeur du bonheur
Ne me quitte pas
Ne me quitte pas
Ne me quitte pas

But if you stay
I’ll make you a night
Like no night has been
Or will be again
I’ll sail on your smile
I’ll ride on your touch
I’ll talk to your eyes
That I love so much

But if you go
I’ll understand
Leave me just enough love
To hold in my hand

If you go away
If you go away
If you go away...

If you go away
As I know you must
There is nothing left
In this world to trust
Just an empty room
Full of empty space
Like the empty look
I see on your face
Though I would have been the shadow
Of your shadow
If you might have kept me
By your side

If you go away
If you go away
If you go away...

An adaptation of the 1959 Jacques Brel song ‘Ne me quitte pas’
English lyrics by Rod McKuen

* * *​


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;U-uAdxpj-KY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-uAdxpj-KY[/video]


----------



## Galivanting

[video=youtube_share;jRWeMz98Kv4]https://youtu.be/jRWeMz98Kv4?t=26s[/video]

i really should transcribe the lyrics to this, know the words by heart and no one on the net seems to have. give it a listen.


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;i5_YAj9lCQc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5_YAj9lCQc[/video]

From a distance
The world looks blue and green
And the snow capped mountains white,
From a distance.
The ocean meets the stream
And the eagle takes to flight.

From a distance,
There is harmony
And it echoes through the land.
It’s the voice of hope,
It’s the voice of peace,
It’s the voice of every soul.

From a distance,
We all have enough
And no one is in need.
And there are no guns, 
No bombs and no disease,
No hungry mouths to feed.

From a Distance,
We are instruments
Marching in a common band,
Playing songs of hope,
Playing songs of peace
That are the songs of every soul.

God is watching us,
God is guiding us
And showing the way.
Not from a distance
But from within.

From a distance,
You look like my friend,
Even though we are at war.
From a distance,
I just cannot comprehend
What all this fighting’s for.

From a distance,
There is harmony
And it echoes through the land.
It’s the hope of hopes
And the love of loves
That’s in the heart of every soul.

God is watching us,
God is guiding us
And showing the way.
Not from a distance
But in our own hearts.

Juli Gold
Adapted for Bette Midler
Edited by Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## Galivanting

[video=youtube;q_QNZOJbKDQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_QNZOJbKDQ[/video]

And I'll be here forever  
Or until I just die 
And I'll see the concrete river  
Like the one I can't cry 
And I'll search for a reason the whole worlds love to lie 
And I'll hope the tide is turning for my sweet baby rye 

And You know, And you know I swear this 
We'll have community one day  
Build a family out of strangers down the way 
Build a family out of strangers down the way  

We will learn from each other 
As we build something pure 
We'll teach each other to live  
Learn the meaning of secure 
This is the end of servitude  
We will learn to sweep our own floors 
Teach each other to love  
We need no less, no more 
We need no less, no more 

And You know, And you know I swear this 
We'll have community one day  
Build a family out of strangers down the way 
Build a family out of strangers down the way


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;GnmsuoCpEG0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnmsuoCpEG0[/video] ​


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;yA7iGxV6rt4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yA7iGxV6rt4[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;t1wFQRKBa6Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1wFQRKBa6Y[/video]​


----------



## escorial

no crying..cause you will set me of too...just listen ok

[video=youtube_share;mnyO-eTkGtM]https://youtu.be/mnyO-eTkGtM[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;ryGM1Y5Pazw]https://youtu.be/ryGM1Y5Pazw[/video]

Mikuni singing one of my favorite songs played acoustically.


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;uZt1xKtPbUQ]https://youtu.be/uZt1xKtPbUQ[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;3U52sP25ynE]https://youtu.be/3U52sP25ynE[/video]

I owned EVERY ELO cd. Originals and remasters.

This shit is like... my whole childhood. Lmao.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

RhythmOvPain said:


> I owned EVERY ELO cd. Originals and remasters.
> 
> This shit is like... my whole childhood. Lmao.



Mad respect. I love ELO.

One of my favorites by them:

[video=youtube;7airwrU95ho]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7airwrU95ho[/video]

P.S. I was debating about putting Whisper in the Night up but I like Lynne's vocals better.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3fnom_shimokawa-mikuni-alone-pv_music

This woman's voice is like the most ridiculously beautiful thing on this whole planet.

http://lookingforlyrics.org/catalog/Mikuni Shimokawa-Omoide ga Ippai/

I LOVE THIS WOMAN.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;XgQY_5YsVxA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgQY_5YsVxA[/video]


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;qS8owINySCY]https://youtu.be/qS8owINySCY[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;NeEwd5ogjKo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NeEwd5ogjKo[/video]​


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;IAiEQ5AAi3Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAiEQ5AAi3Y[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

‘Schlafe mein Prinzchen, schlaf ein’

(Sleep my little prince, go to sleep)

German lullaby

* * *

[video=youtube;tdLwbdfINnU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdLwbdfINnU[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;kMAIi4BgeZw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMAIi4BgeZw[/video]

Lost and alone on some forgotten highway,
Travelled by many remembered by few,
Looking for something that I can believe in,
Looking for something that I’d like to do with my life.

There’s nothing behind me and nothing that ties me
To something that might have been true yesterday.
Tomorrow is open and right now it seems to be more
Than enough to just be there today

And I don’t know what the future is holding in store,
I don’t know where I’m going, I’m not sure where I’ve been.
There’s a spirit that guides me, a light that shines for me,
My life is worth the living, I don’t need to see the end

Sweet, sweet surrender,
Live, live without care,
Like a fish in the water,
Like a bird in the air.

John Denver  

* * *​


----------



## Gyarachu

[video=youtube;bzmqKcI9I1w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzmqKcI9I1w[/video]

This one's somewhere in my top five. My go-to pick-me-up song. Probably my favorite bridge (no pun intended) section of all time.


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;ODtExxkW0ws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODtExxkW0ws[/video]

I believe for every drop of rain that falls,
A flower grows.
I believe that somewhere in the darkest night
A candle glows.
I believe for every soul that goes astray
An Angel comes to show the way.
I believe. I believe.

I believe that above each storm 
Even the smallest prayers are heard.
And I believe someone in the great ‘out there’
Listens to every word.
Each time I hear a newborn baby cry,
Or touch a leaf and see a star,
I know why I believe.

Jimmy Shirl & Al Stillman
Edited by Aquarius
​ * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;Kaa3_55YB1w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kaa3_55YB1w[/video]

'Ich bete an die Macht der Liebe’
(I pray to the power of love)
​ * * *​


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;WoKsXQ23Kxw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoKsXQ23Kxw[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;hNtn8B3zz8g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNtn8B3zz8g[/video]

A Folksong From Wales

 * * *​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;0iAzMRKFX3c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iAzMRKFX3c[/video]

My Highest Self is this wind to me.

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;pq9bHd58-LA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pq9bHd58-LA[/video]​


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;YAWvlDOn0uY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAWvlDOn0uY[/video]


----------



## Ultraroel

[video=youtube;bZUVNQJLxxI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZUVNQJLxxI[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;6ETiQvL6alI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ETiQvL6alI&nbsp; [/video]*

The Windmills Of Your Mind*

Round like a circle in a spiral,
Like a wheel within a wheel.
Never ending or beginning,
On an ever-spinning reel.
Like a snowball down a mountain or a carnival balloon;
Like a carousel that’s turning, running rings around the moon.
Like a clock whose hands are sweeping past the minutes on its face.

And the world is like an apple, whirling silently in space.
Like the circles that you find,
In the windmills of your mind.

Like a tunnel that you follow,
To a tunnel of its own.
Down a hollow to a cavern where the Sun has never shone.
Like a door that keeps revolving in a half-forgotten dream;
Or the ripples from a pebble someone tosses in a stream.

Like a clock whose hands are sweeping past the minutes of its face.
And the world is like an apple, whirling silently in space.
Like the circles that you find,
In the windmills of your mind.

Keys that jingle in your pocket;
Words that jangle in your head.
Why did summer go so quickly?
Was it something that you said?

Lovers walk along a shore and leave their footprints in the sand.
Is the sound of distant drumming just the fingers of your hand?
Pictures hanging in a hallway,
Or the fragment of a song.
Half-remembered names and faces, but to whom do they belong?
When you knew that it was over you were suddenly aware,
That the autumn leaves were turning to the colour of her hair.

A circle in a spiral; a wheel within a wheel.
Never ending or beginning, on an ever-spinning reel,
As the images unwind.
Like the circles that you find,
In the windmills of your mind.

Michel Legrand
 Marilyn & Alan Bergman

* * *
​


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;9Y-0nWVdBH4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Y-0nWVdBH4[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;5TLWwCKJscY]https://youtu.be/5TLWwCKJscY[/video]

One of them rare super special awesome songs what can ALWAYS find time to make me smile.


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;wyCVxPEPx5Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyCVxPEPx5Y&amp;index=2&amp;list=RD6ETiQvL6alI[/video]​


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;TTgk1qEJn_4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTgk1qEJn_4[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;VjEq-r2agqc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjEq-r2agqc[/video]

In this proud land we grew up strong
We were wanted all along
I was taught to fight, taught to win
I never thought I could fail

No fight left or so it seems
I’m a man whose dreams have all deserted
I’ve changed my face, I’ve changed my name
But no-one wants you when you lose

Don’t give up
‘Cos you have friends
Don’t give up
You’re not beaten yet
Don’t give up
I know you can make it good

Though I saw it all around
Never thought that I could be affected
Thought that we’d be last to go
It is so strange the way things turn

Drove the night toward my home
The place that I was born, on the lakeside
As daylight broke, I saw the earth
The trees had burned down to the ground

Don’t give up
You still have us
Don’t give up
We don’t need much of anything
Don’t give up
‘Cos somewhere there’s a place
Where we belong
Rest your head
You worry too much
It’s going to be alright
When times get rough
You can fall back on us
Don’t give up
Please don’t give up

Got to walk out of here
I can’t take any more
Going to stand on that bridge
Keep my eyes down below
Whatever may come
And whatever may go
That river’s flowing
That river’s flowing

Moved on to another town
Tried hard to settle down
For every job, so many men
So many men no-one needs
Don’t give up
‘Cos you have friends
Don’t give up
You’re not the only one
Don’t give up
No reason to be ashamed
Don’t give up
You still have us
Don’t give up now
We’re proud of who you are
Don’t give up
You know its never been easy
Don’t give up
‘Cos I believe there’s a place
There’s a place where we belong

White, Joy Lynn / Melamed, Vincent Edward

Sung by Kate Bush & Peter Gabriel

* * *​


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;YcqauC49Xmc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcqauC49Xmc[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;58id5JIzFao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58id5JIzFao[/video]


I feel so bad I got a worried mind
I’m so lonesome all the time
Since I left my baby behind
On Blue Bayou

Saving nickels saving dimes
Working till the sun don’t shine
Looking forward to happier times
On Blue Bayou

I’m going back someday
Come what may
To Blue Bayou
Where the folks are fine
And the world is mine
On Blue Bayou
Where those fishing boats
With their sails afloat
If I could only see
That familiar sunrise
Through sleepy eyes
How happy I’d be

Gonne see my baby again
Gonne be with some of my friends
Maybe I’ll feel better again
On Blue Bayou

Saving nickels saving dimes
Working till the sun don’t shine
Looking forward to happier times
On Blue Bayou

I’m going back someday
Come what may
To Blue Bayou
Where the folks are fine
And the world is mine
On Blue Bayou
Where those fishing boats
With their sails afloat
If I could only see
That familiar sunrise
Through sleepy eyes
How happy I’d be

Oh that boy of mine
By my side
The silver moon
And the evening tide
Oh some sweet day
Gonne take away
This hurting inside
Well I’ll never be blue
My dreams come true
On Blue Bayou

Joe Melson and Roy Orbison

* * *​


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;SQknrimpNnY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQknrimpNnY[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;bOjPdkSfsKQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOjPdkSfsKQ[/video]

Moonlight in Vermont
Pennies in a stream,
Falling leaves of sycamore,
Moonlight in Vermont.

Icy fingers wave,
Ski trails on a mountainside,
Snowlight in Vermont.

Telegraph cables, ​ They swing down the highway
And travel each bend in the road.
People who meet in this romantic setting
Are so hypnotized by the lovely

Evening summer breeze,
Warbling of a meadowlark,
Moonlight in Vermont.

Telegraph cables,​ They swing down the highway,
And they travel each bend in the road.
People who meet in this romantic setting
Are so hypnotized by the lovely

Ev’ning summer breeze,
Warbling of a meadowlark,
Moonlight in Vermont.
You and I,​ And Moonlight in Vermont.​ ​ John Blackburn & Karl Suessdorf​ ​ Sung here by Willie Nelson ​ Said to be the oldest Hobo in town. ​ Don’t you just love him?​ ​ * * *​


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;KSHY1_ux8rs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSHY1_ux8rs[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;dQsjAbZDx-4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQsjAbZDx-4[/video] ​


----------



## Pennywise Purple

[video=youtube;OH9A6tn_P6g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OH9A6tn_P6g[/video]


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[Video=youtube;LXQNhHw7Eww]https://youtu.be/LXQNhHw7Eww[/video]

This fan-made music video perfectly accentuates this song.

It's one of only two Deicide songs I like, the other being the also Evil Dead inspired song that comes before it on the album, Oblivious to Evil.

This song is just better.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Actually, I've really been sleeping on the thrash side of things lately.

Let's change that!

[Video=youtube;V6qC-scrcOw]https://youtu.be/V6qC-scrcOw[/video]

Eliminate the right.
Eliminate the wrong.
Eliminate the weak.
Eliminate the strong.
Eliminate your feelings.
Eliminate too late.
Eliminate the hope.
ELIMINATE, ELIMINATE!

xD


----------



## Pennywise Purple

RhythmOvPain said:


> [Video=youtube;LXQNhHw7Eww]https://youtu.be/LXQNhHw7Eww[/Video]
> 
> This fan-made music video perfectly accentuates this song.
> 
> It's one of only two Deicide songs I like, the other being the also Evil Dead inspired song that comes before it on the album, Oblivious to Evil.
> 
> This song is just better.


Love this band! They are so frickin' metal man!
Lyrically, love or hate. Still a great band!


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;FSTvEhp64Lo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSTvEhp64Lo[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;DMo6Ju8SJ8o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMo6Ju8SJ8o[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;l7K2QmrYqnw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7K2QmrYqnw[/video]​


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;ueWVV_GnRIA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueWVV_GnRIA[/video]

Excuse me while I go and curl up into a ball and cry.


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;oZfdk5BkVro]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZfdk5BkVro[/video]​


----------



## PunkyBarista

[video=youtube;HEwSfbE9IXc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEwSfbE9IXc[/video]

Sad and uplifting at the same time.


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;Vo-OpQS2zdQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo-OpQS2zdQ[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

*[video=youtube;QpqLgfc8n8Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpqLgfc8n8Q&amp;list=RDQpqLgfc8n8Q#t=7[/video]

*Mr. Patrick McGinty, an Irishman of note,
Came into a fortune, so bought himself a goat.
Said he: ‘Sure, of goat’s milk I mean to have my fill!’
But when he got his Nanny home, he found it was a Bill.

And now all the ladies who live in Killaloo
Are wearing bustles like their mothers used to do.
They each wear a bolster beneath the petticoat,
And leave the rest to Providence and Paddy McGinty’s goat!

Missis Burke to her daughter said: ‘Listen, Mary Jane,
Who was the man you were cuddling in the lane?
He’d long wiry whiskers all hanging from his chin.’
‘T’was only Pat McGinty’s goat,’ she answered with a grin.

Then she went away from the village in disgrace
And came back with powder and paint upon her face.
She’d rings on her fingers and she wore a sable coat,
You bet your life they never came from Paddy McGinty’s goat.

Little Norah McCarthy the knot was going to tie,
She washed all her trousseau and hung it out to dry.
Then up came the goat and he saw the bits of white:
He chewed up all her falderals and on her wedding night:

‘Oh turn out the gas quick!’ she shouted out to Pat,
For though I’m your bride, sure I’m not worth looking at.
I’d got two of everything, I told you when I wrote,
But now I’ve one of nothing, all thro’ Paddy McGinty’s goat.’

Mickey Riley he went to the races t’other day.
He won twenty dollars and shouted: ‘Hip Hooray!!’
Holding up the note he shouted: ‘Look what I’ve got!’
The goat came up and grabbed at it and swallowed the whole lot.

‘He’s eaten my banknote,’ said Mickey, with the hump.
They ran for the doctor who brought a stomach pump.
He pumped and he pumped for that twenty dollar note,
But all he got was ninepence out of Paddy McGinty’s goat.
​This song was written in 1917 by English songwriters Bert Lee and R. P. Weston in collaboration with the American performing duo The Two Bobs. It tells the story of an aggressive goat that omes to the village of Killaloe in Ireland and terrorises it by butting its inhabitants and eating everything in sight. The song was performed in music halls from 1917 by The Two Bobs. The Irish baritone Mick O'Brian performed it for the cinema in a Pathé News short in 1942. It was recorded by the Irish singer Val Doonican in 1964 on the Decca label as the B Side of "Delaney's Donkey". Although it never made the hit parade in the UK, it came to be associated with the singer and became well known through him. It was also recorded by the Ennis Sisters of Canada in 2003.

* * *

​


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

[video=youtube_share;v3aBEWjAJuc]https://youtu.be/v3aBEWjAJuc[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;pnvuJ_lyL34]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnvuJ_lyL34[/video]​


----------



## Shi

[video=youtube;jdJlFSOQpAo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdJlFSOQpAo[/video]


----------



## Space Cadet

[video=youtube;vhe3vb0z7mY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhe3vb0z7mY[/video]


I am an old woman named after my mother
My old man is another child that's grown old
If dreams were lightning thunder was desire
This old house would have burnt down a long time ago

Make me an angel that flies from Montgom'ry
Make me a poster of an old rodeo
Just give me one thing that I can hold on to
To believe in this living is just a hard way to go

When I was a young girl well, I had me a cowboy
He weren't much to look at, just free rambling man
But that was a long time and no matter how I try
The years just flow by like a broken down dam.

Make me an angel that flies from Montgom'ry
Make me a poster of an old rodeo
Just give me one thing that I can hold on to
To believe in this living is just a hard way to go

There's flies in the kitchen I can hear 'em there buzzing
And I ain't done nothing since I woke up today.
How the hell can a person go to work in the morning
And come home in the evening and have nothing to say.

Make me an angel that flies from Montgom'ry
Make me a poster of an old rodeo
Just give me one thing that I can hold on to
To believe in this living is just a hard way to go

Written by John Prine • Copyright © Warner/Chappell Music, Inc


----------



## Space Cadet

AND Joni Mitchell with Jaco Pastorius!  

[video=youtube;wXBba77U1_Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXBba77U1_Y[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

Space Cadet said:


> AND Joni Mitchell with Jaco Pastorius!



Ah, what a pity! I was looking forward to watching this video. 

Alas, for copyright reasons, it cannot be shown where I live.

But thank you anyway.

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;-1Ofhh30lwQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1Ofhh30lwQ[/video]

Now Delaney had a donkey that everyone admired,
Temporarily lazy and permanently tired
A leg at every corner balancing his head,
And a tail to let you know which end he wanted to be fed.

Riley slyly said:
‘We’ve underrated it, why not train it?’
Then he took a rag
They rubbed it, scrubbed it,
They oiled and embrocated it,
Got it to the post
And when the starter dropped his flag,
There was Riley pushing it, shoving it, shushing it
Hogan, Logan and everyone in town lined up,
Attacking it and shoving it and smacking it.

They might as well have tried to push the Town Hall down.
The donkey was eyeing them,
Openly defying them
Winking, blinking and twisting out of place
Riley reversing it,
Everybody cursing it
The day Delaney’s donkey ran the half-mile race.

The muscles of the mighty never known to flinch,
They couldn’t budge the donkey a quarter of an inch.
Delaney lay exhausted, hanging round its throat
With a grip just like a Scotchman on a five pound note
Starter, Carter, he lined up with the rest of ‘em.
When it saw them, it was willing then
It raced up, braced up, ready for the best of ‘em.

They started off to cheer it but it changed its mind again
There was Riley pushing it, shoving it and shushing it
Hogan, Logan and Mary Ann Macgraw,
She started poking it, grabbing it and choking it
It kicked her in the bustle and it laughed: ‘Hee Haw!’
The whigs, the conservatives,
Radical superlatives
Librerals and tories,
They hurried to the place
Stood there in unity,
Helping the community
The day Delaney’s donkey ran the half-mile race.

The crowd began to cheer it.
Then Rafferty, the judge
He came to assist them, but still it wouldn’t budge
The jockey who was riding, little John MacGee,
Was so thoroughly disgusted that he went to have his tea.

Hagan and Fagan were students of psychology,
Swore they’d shift it with some dynamite.
They bought it, brought it, then without apology
The donkey gave a sneeze and blew the darn stuff out of sight.
There was Riley pushing it, shoving it and shushing it
Hogan, Logan and all the bally crew,
Police, and auxiliary,
The Garrison Artillery
The Second Enniskillen’s and the Life Guards too
They seized it and harried it,
They picked it up and carried it
Cheered it, steered it to the winning place.
Then the Bookies drew aside,
They all committed suicide
On the day Delaney’s donkey won the half-mile race.

William Hargreaves

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;hiyXfYcqDZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiyXfYcqDZM[/video]

Farewell, Angelina, the bells of the crown
Are being stolen by bandits,
I must follow the sound.
The triangle tingles and the trumpets play slow.
 Farewell, Angelina, the sky is on fire and I must go.

There’s no need for anger, there’s no need for blame.
There’s nothing to prove, everything’s still the same.
 Just a table standing empty by the edge of the sea,
Means farewell, Angelina, the sky is trembling and I must leave.

The jacks and queens have forsaken the courtyard.
Fifty-two gypsies now file past the guards.
In the space where the deuce and the ace once ran wild,
Farewell, Angelina, the sky is changing colour,
I’ll see you in a while.

See the cross-eyed pirates sitting perched in the Sun,
. Shooting tin cans with a sawed-off shotgun.
And the neighbours they clap and they cheer with each blast.
But farewell, Angelina, the sky’s changing colour
And I must leave fast.
King Kong, little elves on the rooftops they dance,
Valentino-type tangos while the make-up man’s hands
Shut the eyes of the dead not to embarrass anyone.
But farewell, Angelina, the sky is embarrassed and I must be gone.

The machine guns are roaring, the puppets heave rocks.
The fiends nail time bombs to the hands of the clocks.
Call me any name you like, I will never deny it.
But farewell, Angelina, the sky is erupting,
I must go where it’s quiet.

Bob Dylan

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;y_4Xfj2LRSA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_4Xfj2LRSA&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

And now, for a complete change of tempo:

[video=youtube;s3Nr-FoA9Ps]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3Nr-FoA9Ps[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;-ulyOQXjCso]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ulyOQXjCso[/video]​


----------



## shedpog329

https://youtu.be/XT3zXs7eI0I


----------



## Ol' Fartsy

[video=youtube;0put0_a--Ng]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0put0_a--Ng][/video]

But my favorite will always be the Garth Brooks version​


----------



## Aquarius

Ol' Fartsy said:


> . . . my favorite will always be the Garth Brooks version



I like that version better, too.
And once more for something quite different:

[video=youtube;sReREWoNyYY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sReREWoNyYY[/video]
​


----------



## Space Cadet

[video=youtube_share;qka_JzlKv9o]https://youtu.be/qka_JzlKv9o[/video]


----------



## Space Cadet

[video=youtube_share;COUaNmm53VA]https://youtu.be/COUaNmm53VA[/video]

[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.870588)]Optimistic[/COLOR]
Radiohead





Flies are buzzing round my head
Vultures circling the dead
Picking up every last crumb
The big fish eat the little ones
The big fish eat the little ones
Not my problem, give me some
You can try the best you can
You can try the best you can?
The best you can is good enough
If you try the best you can
If you try the best you can
The best you can is good enough
This one's optimistic
This one went to market
This one just came out of the swamp
This one dropped a payload
Fodder for the animals
Living on animal farm
You can try the best you can
You can try the best you can
The best you can is good enough
If you try the best you can
If you try the best you can
The best you can is good enough
Oh oh oh
Oh oh oh
Ah ah ah
Oh oh oh

I'd really like to help you, man
I'd really like to help you, man
Nervous messed up marionettes
Floating around on a prison ship
You can try the best you can
You can try the best you can
The best you can is good enough
You can try the best you can
You can try the best you can
Dinosaurs roaming the Earth
Dinosaurs roaming the Earth
Dinosaurs roaming the Earth
Ah ah ah (oh oh oh)
Ah ah ah (oh oh oh)
Ah ah ah
Oh oh oh

[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.541176)]Songwriters: Colin Charles Greenwood / Edward John O'brien / Jonathan Richard Guy Greenwood / Philip Selway / Philip James Selway / Thomas Yorke / Thomas Edward Yorke[/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.541176)]Optimistic lyrics © Warner/Chappell Music, Inc[/COLOR]


----------



## shedpog329

https://youtu.be/xwtdhWltSIg


----------



## shedpog329

https://youtu.be/Jne9t8sHpUc


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;fA9e-vWjWpw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fA9e-vWjWpw[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;0la2cHLlYYs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0la2cHLlYYs[/video] ​


----------



## RhythmOvPain

This is arguably my favorite song in the whole world:

[video=youtube;xGAs37mhsNg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGAs37mhsNg[/video]

In all honesty, I could die after listening to this song. I sing it every time I hear it. I love it so much it's fucking sickening. >>


----------



## _Koriko_

Y'all need to listen to Hamilton(the musical) or Be More Chill (also a musical)


----------



## RhythmOvPain

_Koriko_ said:


> Y'all need to listen to Hamilton(the musical) or Be More Chill (also a musical)



I just posted the Hamilton polka in the other thread, lol.


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;nxaZMreym88]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxaZMreym88[/video]​


----------



## Ralph Rotten

There is never not a good time to listen to some Billie Holliday.
Her songs are my favorite writing music.
Mmmmmmm, Billie.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXG3uUx70cY&start_radio=1&list=RDoXG3uUx70cY


----------



## shedpog329

[video=youtube;v0NSeysrDYw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0NSeysrDYw[/video]


----------



## shedpog329

[video=youtube;upkYQqbrjSc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upkYQqbrjSc[/video]


----------



## shedpog329

[video=youtube;uIbXvaE39wM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIbXvaE39wM[/video]


----------



## Captain Capitalism

Baptized in fire, forty to one

So silent before the storm
Awaiting command
A few has been chosen to stand
As one outnumbered by far
The orders from high command
Fight back for your ground!
In early September it came
A war unknown to the world

No army may enter that land
That is protected by Polish hand
Unless you are forty to one
Your force will soon be undone
Undone

Baptized in fire, forty to one
Spirit of Spartans, death and glory
Soldiers of Poland, second to none
Wrath of the Wehrmacht brought to a halt

The eighth of September it starts
The rage of the Reich
A barrage of mortars and guns
Steadfast, the bunkers will hold
The captain has pledged his life,
"I'll face my fate here!"
The sound of artillery strike
So fierce, the thunder of guns

So come bring on all that you've got
Come hell, come high water, never stop
Unless you are forty to one
Your lives will soon be undone
Undone

Baptized in fire, forty to one
Spirit of Spartans, death and glory
Soldiers of Poland, second to none
Wrath of the Wehrmacht brought to a halt

Always remember a fallen soldier
Always remember fathers and sons at war (x3)

Always remember, buried in history

No army may enter that land
That is protected by Polish hand
Unless you are forty to one
Your force will soon be undone
Undone

Baptized in fire, forty to one
Spirit of Spartans, death and glory
Soldiers of Poland, second to none
Wrath of the Wehrmacht brought to a halt
*
-40:1 by Sabaton*


----------



## shedpog329

[video=youtube;bnVUHWCynig]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnVUHWCynig[/video]


----------



## Paul Atreides

[video=youtube;K9LCRQrdMyA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9LCRQrdMyA[/video]


----------



## TuesdayEve

I don’t know how to post utube, this is the best
I can do, for now:
(It’s Just) Talk..... Pat Metheny Group

Favorite love song:
Maybe I’m Amazed....Paul McCartney


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;lv-MEy-6B0A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv-MEy-6B0A[/video]​


----------



## escorial

that song says more about you then any post you have put on wf....


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> that song says more about you then any post you have put on wf....



How about this one:

[video=youtube;f90CTI4uNow]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f90CTI4uNow[/video]​


----------



## escorial

for me music is the closest way a human can get to a notion of heaven.....so i like to pigeon hole people on their musical taste...an i reckon it's very revealing ones taste in music....


----------



## Ralph Rotten

*It's never not a good time to listen to some Billie Holiday.
True fact! *:coffeescreen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7F5Cw2AEyQo&index=15&list=RDMM0aU57V6VBW0


----------



## Ralph Rotten

Billie Holiday also did the absolute best cover of the song Summertime.
This is her with Count Basie Orchestra.
This is the version that influenced Janis to sing her own version.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYUqbnk7tCY

_Now that's music!_


----------



## Aquarius

Ralph Rotten said:


> *It's never not a good time to listen to some Billie Holiday.
> True fact! *:coffeescreen:



I think it's always a good time for listening to Billie Holiday!​


----------



## Aquarius

Ralph Rotten said:


> Billie Holiday also did the absolute best cover of the song Summertime.
> This is her with Count Basie Orchestra.
> This is the version that influenced Janis to sing her own version.
> 
> _Now that's music!_



I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Aquarius

This is one of my all-time favourites:

[video=youtube;bTNLYeaL7No]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTNLYeaL7No[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;Q1YipLB-rQQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1YipLB-rQQ[/video]​


----------



## escorial

u hav the same music taste as my uncle knobhead


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> u hav the same music taste as my uncle knobhead



That sounds interesting! Why don't you tell me a bit more about him. Would he like the following:

[video=youtube;dqZE35usJwI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqZE35usJwI[/video]​


----------



## escorial

[video=youtube_share;lTs07ybpnWQ]https://youtu.be/lTs07ybpnWQ[/video]

uncle knobhead one of peter kays relatives


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;RHbra-x3rTE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHbra-x3rTE[/video]​


----------



## TuesdayEve

How about some Ella Fitzgerald ‘Satin Doll’
or Dinah Washington ‘Unforgettable’
Both of the same era, both with unique
voices and styles, both beautiful.
Try a little Sarah Vaughn... complete 
different sound.


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;NTymtAbaG08]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTymtAbaG08[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;i5_YAj9lCQc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5_YAj9lCQc[/video] 

From a distance
The world looks blue and green
And the snow capped mountains white,
From a distance.
The ocean meets the stream
And the eagle takes to flight.

From a distance,
There is harmony
And it echoes through the land.
It’s the voice of hope,
It’s the voice of peace,
It’s the voice of every soul.

From a distance,
We all have enough
And no one is in need.
And there are no guns, 
No bombs and no disease,
No hungry mouths to feed.

From a Distance,
We are instruments
Marching in a common band,
Playing songs of hope,
Playing songs of peace
That are the songs of every soul.

God is watching us,
God is guiding us
And showing the way.
Not from a distance
But from within.

From a distance,
You look like my friend,
Even though we are at war.
From a distance,
I just cannot comprehend
What all this fighting’s for.

From a distance,
There is harmony
And it echoes through the land.
It’s the hope of hopes
And the love of loves
That’s in the heart of every soul.

God is watching us,
God is guiding us
And showing the way.
Not from a distance
But in our own hearts.

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *​


----------



## escorial

aquarius all your musical taste seem to be found when i root through albums in charity shops....


----------



## Ralph Rotten

Today it's Nina Simone on the jukebox.
Such a great singer.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfJRX-8SXOs


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> aquarius all your musical taste seem to be found when i root through albums in charity shops....



That doesn't surprise me one little bit. Here is another one:

[video=youtube;rK5Hm9BW0lI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rK5Hm9BW0lI[/video]

Did you ever find this one?​


----------



## Aquarius

Here is another version of it:

[video=youtube;i5vfw5f1CZo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5vfw5f1CZo[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;vUs8ww9t3dU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUs8ww9t3dU[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;NVitgDEh_tw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVitgDEh_tw[/video] ​


----------



## Aquarius

TuesdayEve said:


> I don’t know how to post utube. . .



Go to Youtube and find the song you want to share with us. Place your cursor on the right hand side of its webaddress at the top of your screen and click. This makes the address turn blue and highlights it. Now use Control key + C = copies it into the memory of your computer. Go to WF where you want to present the song. Choose the fifth icon from the right hand side of the second taskbar at the top. When you hover your cursor over it, 'insert video' appears. Click this icon. Go the space for your webaddress, click and use Control key + V to paste it into position. Click okay and hey presto! Good luck with it.


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;9J0eViyCVXA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J0eViyCVXA[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;KCQRZbisuMA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCQRZbisuMA[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;N_q68dXq-oY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_q68dXq-oY[/video]​


----------



## RhythmOvPain

[video=YouTube;fV4DiAyExN0]https://youtu.be/fV4DiAyExN0[/video]

This is not one of my favorite songs. This song pisses me all the way off. That's why I listen to it.


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;YEFUBfoJOT0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEFUBfoJOT0[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;y1ihPzpZgyI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1ihPzpZgyI[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;GQxM5rJ-uiY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQxM5rJ-uiY[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;jRhtJtUDAZs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRhtJtUDAZs[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;x0oc3IR4qGQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0oc3IR4qGQ[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;huyo4xzV09M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huyo4xzV09M [/video]​


----------



## Theglasshouse

[video=youtube;iPDl9yKSnDE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPDl9yKSnDE[/video]

Discovered this and it quickly became a favorite.


----------



## Aquarius

Theglasshouse said:


> Discovered this and it quickly became a favorite.



It's one of my favourites, too. Thank you for sharing this version of it with us.


----------



## Aquarius

This is another one of my all-time favourites:

[video=youtube;YxPulya1bSE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxPulya1bSE[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;H8Gbk4i41_M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8Gbk4i41_M[/video]​


----------



## Miss-Riah

[video=youtube;N30sBDpUR1Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N30sBDpUR1Q[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;WqAm6vMQ0B0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqAm6vMQ0B0[/video] ​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;X2pFixfEvL4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2pFixfEvL4[/video]​


----------



## Theglasshouse

[video=youtube;uv8z3c7T4mg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uv8z3c7T4mg[/video]


----------



## Ralph Rotten

Here is a classic from the High Priestess of Soul: Nina Simone.
OMG this song is so smooth.
Nina was a musical genius.

[video=youtube;D5Y11hwjMNs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5Y11hwjMNs[/video]


----------



## Ralph Rotten

And it is NEVER not a good time to listen to some Billie Holiday.
I love every song she ever sang, except Strange Fruit.

[video=youtube;GXI65jyxDlg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXI65jyxDlg[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;SyKMO_BvDnc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyKMO_BvDnc[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;1hBWBVVFA4c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hBWBVVFA4c[/video]​


----------



## Amnesiac

[video=youtube_share;kavSR-S1eSg]https://youtu.be/kavSR-S1eSg[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;Yr9wUzkI2Z8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yr9wUzkI2Z8[/video]​


----------



## Winston

[video=youtube_share;KIXz_vzROrw]https://youtu.be/KIXz_vzROrw[/video]

I love these guys.  
NOT condoning what they're saying.  Mostly.


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;mQouJdvB80U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQouJdvB80U[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;N_q68dXq-oY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_q68dXq-oY[/video]

If a picture paints a thousand words,
Then why can't I paint you?
The words will never show the you I've come to know.
If a face could launch a thousand ships,
Then where am I to go?

There's no one home but you,
You're all that's left me too.
And when my love for life is running dry,
You come and pour yourself on me.

If a man could be two places at one time,
I'd be with you.
Tomorrow and today, beside you all the way.
If the world should stop revolving spinning slowly down to die,
I'd spend the end with you.

And when the world was through,
Then one by one the stars would all go out,
Then you and I would simply fly away.

By the group Bread


* * *​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;GHS8hj4TdT8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHS8hj4TdT8[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;q-XCmb6t6Zw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-XCmb6t6Zw[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;bNgU3ojwlCM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNgU3ojwlCM[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;vUs8ww9t3dU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUs8ww9t3dU[/video]​


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Aquarius said:


> [video=youtube;GHS8hj4TdT8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHS8hj4TdT8[/video]



Love this.


----------



## Aquarius

Bard_Daniel said:


> Love this.




So do I. There's something strange and haunting about this song, don't you think?


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Aquarius said:


> So do I. There's something strange and haunting about this song, don't you think?



Indeed. In this album version, it really sounds like his heart is breaking throughout the duration of the song.

My favorite part of the lyrics:

  "There will be another song for me
  For I will sing it
  There will be another dream for me
  Someone will bring it
  I will drink the wine while it is warm
  And never let you catch me looking at the sun
  And after all the loves of my life
*After all the loves of my life*
*You'll still be the one*

  I will take my life into my hands and I will use it
  I will win the worship in their eyes and I will lose it
  I will have the things that I desire
*And my passion flow like rivers through the sky*
  And after all the loves of my life
  Oh, after all the loves of my life
  I'll be thinking of you
  And wondering why..."

I've got one for you, Aquarius:

[video=youtube;2JoUk3HEMwU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JoUk3HEMwU[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

What a performance! Thank you for sharing it with us. How about the following:

[video=youtube;-Irf7lQ0MhQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Irf7lQ0MhQ&amp;feature=share&amp;fbclid=IwAR2fM6Y-9GQddi6eLKKTB_lweAbePq-fwpCxaoo8YZsqUD9to1ioCADSGf8[/video]​


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Oooooooooooooo, so melodious. Amazing what they can do with just two guitars and their voices. Very nice, Aquarius!


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;s0PEKmK0_us]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0PEKmK0_us[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;WbOSC1Gx5Uc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbOSC1Gx5Uc[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;-deaRpa4S1A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-deaRpa4S1A&amp;list=RD-deaRpa4S1A&amp;start_radio=1&amp;t=9[/video]


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;Dx-BpMlMSQI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dx-BpMlMSQI[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;bmzjcqcDpso]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmzjcqcDpso[/video] ​


----------



## Ralph Rotten

I am a huge fan of the Divas, and Nina Simone was known as the High Priestess of Soul.
I love this song; once the brass section rolls in, it is soooo smooth.

[video=youtube;D5Y11hwjMNs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5Y11hwjMNs[/video]


----------



## Ralph Rotten

Okay, how about something written in this century.
Here is a fun little song by Macy Gray.
This song just grows on you.

[video=youtube;0qX7ZsxD3Ik]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qX7ZsxD3Ik[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

And now, as the vampire said, into an entirely different vein:

[video=youtube;Y4oydSZTAns]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4oydSZTAns[/video]
​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;Ac0CJn0-6tE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ac0CJn0-6tE&amp;t=112s[/video]​


----------



## Rojack79

Let's see there's Disturbed, Within Temptation, Dragon Force, Linkin Park. Those are the only band's I can think of right now.


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;SIdhZBgrRLc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIdhZBgrRLc[/video]​


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;hQjwkXrcUrs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQjwkXrcUrs[/video]

Every time he plays it, it's different. This is the shortest version I've found, but it's also my favorite.


----------



## Amnesiac

[video=youtube_share;v0dUnoecoZ0]https://youtu.be/v0dUnoecoZ0[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;CSo1U1Yziuk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSo1U1Yziuk [/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;Kaa3_55YB1w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kaa3_55YB1w[/video]

I pray to the power of love who brought all this beauty into being.

* * *​


----------



## Amnesiac

[video=youtube_share;ZaT04YFgAIY]https://youtu.be/ZaT04YFgAIY[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;Z9L_lilJKQQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9L_lilJKQQ[/video]​


----------



## seigfried007

[video=youtube;cx22Yuj2nzg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cx22Yuj2nzg[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;NZSvESvKap8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZSvESvKap8[/video]​


----------



## Bard_Daniel

[video=youtube;tKYjUn-SBcg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKYjUn-SBcg[/video]


----------



## Art Man

So, I was always fascinated with this song but never really knew what it was about until recently and now that I know that secret I can see how terrifying this song can truly be. I'm not going to be a spoiler and let you decide for yourself exactly what the meaning of this song is.

[video=youtube;3GCSUSwcDwg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GCSUSwcDwg[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;5u5LZ-DN3iA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5u5LZ-DN3iA[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;2owUHTm0HNQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2owUHTm0HNQ[/video] ​


----------



## Aquarius

_*From 'War And Peace Between Nations'

*_*Where Have All The Flowers Gone?
*
​ _*





*_
​ _Where have all the flowers gone?
Long time passing.
Where have all the flowers gone?
Young girls picked them, every one.
When will they ever learn?
When will they ever learn?

Where have all the young girls gone?
Long time passing.
Where have all the young girls gone?
Long time ago.
Taken husbands, every one.
When will they ever learn?
When will they ever learn?

Where have all the young men gone?
Long time passing.
Where have all the young men gone?
Long time ago.
Gone to soldiers, every one.
When will they ever learn?
When will they ever learn?

Where have all the soldiers gone?
Long time passing’.
Where have all the soldiers gone?
Long time ago.
Gone to grave yards, every one.
When will they ever learn?
When will they ever learn?

Where have all the grave yards gone?
Long time passing.
Where have all the grave yards gone?
Long time ago.
Gone to flowers, every one.
When will they ever learn?
When will they ever learn?

Where have all the flowers gone?
Long time passing.
Young girls picked them, every one.
And where have all the soldiers gone?
Gone to grave yards, every one
When shall we ever learn?
When shall we ever learn?_

Pete Seeger

Recommended Viewing:
•   ‘Where Have All The Flowers Gone?’  

* * *
​


----------



## ehbowen

This one inspired a screenplay story of mine! (Unsold and unproduced, of course!)

[video=youtube;z7yU9Z4nW6Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7yU9Z4nW6Y[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

_*From ‘Healers And Healing’*_

_*Welcome To My World*_







‘Healers And Healing’ is the first part of my writings. 
It opens the door to the Heaven of my truth wide 
to all those who are interested in it. 
You are very welcome, dear Friends.  

Welcome to my world.
Won’t you come on in?
Miracles, I am sure,
Are happening now and then.

Step into my heart.
Leave your cares behind.
Welcome to my world.
Built with you in mind.

Knock and the door will open.
Seek and you will find.
Ask and you will be given
The key to this world of mine.

I'll be waiting here
With my arms unfurled.
Waiting just for you.
Welcome to my world.

Jim Reeves 

Recommended Viewing: 
•    ‘Welcome To My World’

​O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of   all life, Thou knowest the depths of all oceans and the height of all   mountains, please guide each one of us through the storms of life into   the safe harbour of Thy great love. Grant us the gift of your Divine   wisdom, inspiration and the ability to discern the wheat from the chaff   and Thy Divine truth from that which is no longer valid for humankind.   May each one of us find that which truly helps us forwards on the   healing journey of our present lifetime. Wherever we encounter Thy   truth, tell us so through the world of our innermost feelings, where   Thou dwellest. Through those that rise from there into our conscious   awareness help us to tell a truth from an untruth. In this way show us   what _*our*_ truth is, even though sometimes it may not yet be anyone else’s. In the name of love we ask this. Amen

From ‘Songs Of Inspiration’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;EUX-j-LzwNw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUX-j-LzwNw[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;yzEdEi8Ahds]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzEdEi8Ahds [/video]​


----------



## Cautiously Optimistic

Make me smile by Steve Harley and cockney rebel. Interesting backstory to this song.


----------



## Deleted member 64995

[h=1]Pet Sounds Beach Boys[/h]


----------



## Aquarius

Cautiously Optimistic said:


> Make me smile by Steve Harley and cockney rebel. Interesting backstory to this song.



Why don't you share a link for the video as well as the story with us, so we can all enjoy them?


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;qkF2VYouoj0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkF2VYouoj0 [/video]​


----------



## Deleted member 64995

[video=youtube_share;pEB_3cxzKv8]https://youtu.be/pEB_3cxzKv8[/video]


----------



## Cautiously Optimistic

I love Morissey and the Smiths. The most poignant line in any song perhaps..."I am human and I need to be loved. Just like anyone else does"
In How Soon is Now


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;hnpILIIo9ek]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnpILIIo9ek[/video]

Is this the one you mean?​


----------



## Aquarius

The previous one is not quite my cuppa tea. 
This one is more like it:

[video=youtube;AaEGwph2Qr4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaEGwph2Qr4&amp;feature=emb_rel_end[/video]​


----------



## CyberWar

Nothing is Forgotten by Skyforger

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UD04RxYsM54

Love the symbolism in the video, makes the lyrics pretty understandable to foreign audiences even without translation.


----------



## Turnbull

[video=youtube;iKc7KkXtbDo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKc7KkXtbDo[/video]

Ashley Carr died in 2016, before producing his first album.  His mom put up his website again (djredlight.com) where all his stuff can be legally downloaded -- he put it there to create a name for himself.  

Ashley is my absolute favorite musician.  I hate that his works will only be niche now.


----------



## Cautiously Optimistic

Gotta love this old classic
https://youtu.be/Sd5ZLJWQmss


----------



## Cautiously Optimistic

https://youtu.be/Sd5ZLJWQmss


----------



## Lumiiberry

*"Everything Stays" - from Adventure Time (Marceline)*

Let's go in the garden
You'll find something waiting
Right there where you left it
Lying upside down

When you finally find it
You'll see how it's faded
The underside is lighter
When you turn it around

Everything stays right where you left it
Everything stays but it still changes
Ever so slightly
Daily and nightly
In little ways when everything stays


----------



## Matchu

Probably 'Reel Around the Fountain' for The Smiths.

Sea shanties are 'cool' on the internet this week.  I'm sharing National Geographic's Songs & Sounds of the Sea from 1971 [?].  Very evocative.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoheyUvgb08


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;uOIHHMnI_Ig]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOIHHMnI_Ig[/video]​


----------



## Mark Twain't

Any Beatles fans?

[video=youtube_share;Man4Xw8Xypo]https://youtu.be/Man4Xw8Xypo[/video]​


----------



## Bloggsworth

"_To Know Him Is To Love Him_" by The Teddy Bears. When this came out it altered pop music, it was truly a game-changer. Phil Spector, in this recording, invented "The wall of sound" by overdubbing vocals to create a "density" in a time when recordings had, as it were, an atmospheric emptiness - No 24 track tape recorders, no digital effects.

[video=youtube_share;tIUf6dOGc1c]https://youtu.be/tIUf6dOGc1c[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

Bloggsworth said:


> "_To Know Him Is To Love Him_" by The Teddy Bears. When this came out it altered pop music, it was truly a game-changer. Phil Spector, in this recording, invented "The wall of sound" by overdubbing vocals to create a "density" in a time when recordings had, as it were, an atmospheric emptiness - No 24 track tape recorders, no digital effects.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;tIUf6dOGc1c]https://youtu.be/tIUf6dOGc1c[/video]



Oh yes, I remember it well!


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;wlR0KElxxVg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlR0KElxxVg[/video]


Believe it or not, that's what I really would like to do - and that to this day!​


----------



## Mark Twain't

Aquarius said:


> [video=youtube;wlR0KElxxVg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlR0KElxxVg[/video]
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, that's what I really would like to do - and that to this day!​





Childhood memories. :love_heart:


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;RjqlLgycDRs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjqlLgycDRs[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;n9Sfx3c7fR0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9Sfx3c7fR0[/video]​


----------



## SueC

This has always been a favorite -it's like watching a sad movie when you need a good cry, but can't find the time to work it up on your own. This song is so sad and hits all the moments in life. Can't listen to it all the time, but when I do, it's a flood and often welcome

[video=youtube;D_P-v1BVQn8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_P-v1BVQn8[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 64995

[video=youtube;24rYz9QAvdQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24rYz9QAvdQ[/video]


----------



## indianroads

My musical tastes are all over the map - but this is one of my favorites.

[video=youtube_share;YfASumLhC2U]https://youtu.be/YfASumLhC2U[/video]


----------



## Mark Twain't

SueC said:


> This has always been a favorite -it's like watching a sad movie when you need a good cry, but can't find the time to work it up on your own. This song is so sad and hits all the moments in life. Can't listen to it all the time, but when I do, it's a flood and often welcome



Music is emotion. My father passed away 3 weeks ago then this song came on the radio yesterday

[video=youtube_share;5hr64MxYpgk]https://youtu.be/5hr64MxYpgk[/video]


----------



## SueC

Mark Twain't said:


> Music is emotion. My father passed away 3 weeks ago then this song came on the radio yesterday
> 
> [video=youtube_share;5hr64MxYpgk]https://youtu.be/5hr64MxYpgk[/video]




Oh Marc, so very sorry for your loss. Sometimes songs just seep in and do their work. I hope it helped. There was a time when my husband had had a brain aneurysm and I was suddenly working two job - all day and then some hours at night, every night and weekends. On the way home late one night, Nat King Cole came on the radio and told me I had to "Smile" though your heart is breaking, Sue. I actually had to pull off the road for a moment - some songs just are meant for those moments.

I hope you are doing well, and thanks for your response.

Sue


----------



## indianroads

Another blast from my past.

[video=youtube_share;X1zFnyEe3nE]https://youtu.be/X1zFnyEe3nE[/video]


----------



## Mark Twain't

SueC said:


> Oh Marc, so very sorry for your loss. Sometimes songs just seep in and do their work. I hope it helped. There was a time when my husband had had a brain aneurysm and I was suddenly working two job - all day and then some hours at night, every night and weekends. On the way home late one night, Nat King Cole came on the radio and told me I had to "Smile" though your heart is breaking, Sue. I actually had to pull off the road for a moment - some songs just are meant for those moments.
> 
> I hope you are doing well, and thanks for your response.
> 
> Sue



Thank you Sue.

We're doing fine, concentrating on mum now. It's why I love music, it keeps so many wonderful memories alive. My Nana was a big Elvis fan and, when I was little, I'd do some Elvis dancing for her. This one still gets me 36 years after she passed.

[video=youtube_share;xyKtRoGiNIM]https://youtu.be/xyKtRoGiNIM[/video]


----------



## Chacaps3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXYiU_JCYtU

Numb - Linkin Park


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;zqHdzatTBhA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqHdzatTBhA [/video]​


----------



## Deleted member 65533

Mark Twain't said:


> Music is emotion. My father passed away 3 weeks ago then this song came on the radio yesterday





Mark Twain't said:


> [video=youtube_share;5hr64MxYpgk]https://youtu.be/5hr64MxYpgk[/video]




Sorry to read about your loss.

My mum died last year during the peak of covid. My dad, brother and I weren't allowed to visit her in hospital and we had to close the family business twice because of her passing and then funeral. We had lockdown and I had lots of time with my little kids which helped, but it was also a time I really began to write and focus on, what started out as an idea many years ago, to a hobby, to something that has helped me in my recovery and determination to make mum proud of something no one knows I am doing.

If you ever want a PM chat with a stranger who is all too familiar with loss about anything, I am more than happy to offer you my ear and support.

This maybe a forum for writing, but I often have found this to be a forum of supporting your dreams. I am crap at writing, some of my few friends have said I write well, but total strangers here have really picked up my spirits.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53uEE1-2CD8


----------



## Mark Twain't

Takeaway Junkie said:


> Sorry to read about your loss.
> 
> My mum died last year during the peak of covid. My dad, brother and I weren't allowed to visit her in hospital and we had to close the family business twice because of her passing and then funeral. We had lockdown and I had lots of time with my little kids which helped, but it was also a time I really began to write and focus on, what started out as an idea many years ago, to a hobby, to something that has helped me in my recovery and determination to make mum proud of something no one knows I am doing.
> 
> If you ever want a PM chat with a stranger who is all too familiar with loss about anything, I am more than happy to offer you my ear and support.
> 
> This maybe a forum for writing, but I often have found this to be a forum of supporting your dreams. I am crap at writing, some of my few friends have said I write well, but total strangers here have really picked up my spirits.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53uEE1-2CD8



Thank you so much for your kind words. We were actually allowed to go to the hospital to say our goodbyes (it was the "covid free" part of the hospital) and will be eternally grateful or that.

I do like that song btw


----------



## Aquarius

_*To Those I Love And Who Love Me 
*_
​ _*





*_
​ Now that I have departed from the earthly plane, 
Release me and let me go.
You and I, we still have many things to see and do,
So do not tie yourself to me with regrets and tears.
I gave you my love and you will never guess
How much you brought to me in happiness.
I thank you for the love you have shown,
But now it’s time for each to travel on alone.

So, weep a while, if grieve you must.
Though not for me, only for yourself and
For the hole my passing has created in your life.
But then let your grief be comforted by trust
And the knowledge that 
It’s only for a while that part we must.
Bless the memories you carry in your heart.
It knows that no love is ever lost,
That life is eternal and goes on and on,
Not just for you and me, but everybody.

You and I now are closer than we have ever been
And I’ll never be further from you than a thought.
So whenever you need me, call and I’ll be near.
Even though you can now neither see nor touch me,
Know that I have never gone from you.
And when you listen to your heart,
You’ll feel my love there soft and clear.

And then, one fine day,
When you are coming this way, 
You’ll find me waiting to greet you 
And with a smile 
I shall welcome you home.

Fr. Pat Lennon
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;huyo4xzV09M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huyo4xzV09M[/video]​


----------



## GratefulDeb

Lost in the Supermarket
by The Clash

I'm all lost in the supermarket
I can no longer shop happily
I came in here for that special offer
A guaranteed personality
I wasn't born so much as I fell out
Nobody seemed to notice me
We had a hedge back home in the suburbs
Over which I never could see
I heard the people who lived on the ceiling
Scream and fight most scarily
Hearing that noise was my first ever feeling
That's how it's been all around me
I'm all lost in the supermarket
I can no longer shop happily
I came in here for a special offer
A guaranteed personality
I'm all tuned in, I see all the programs
I save coupons from packets of tea
I've got my giant hit discotheque album
I empty a bottle, I feel a bit free
The kids in the halls and the pipes in the walls
Make me noises for company
Long distance callers make long distance calls
And the silence makes me lonely
I'm all lost in the supermarket
I can no longer shop happily
I came in here for the special offer
A guaranteed personality
It's not here
It disappear
I'm all lost in the supermarket
I can no longer shop happily
I came in here for the special offer
A guaranteed personality
I'm all lost in the supermarket
I can no longer shop happily
I came in here for that special offer
A guaranteed personality
I'm all lost in the supermarket
(I'm all lost) I can no longer shop happily
(I'm all lost) I came in here for the special offer
A guaranteed personality
I'm all lost in the supermarket
(I'm all lost) I can no longer shop happily
(I'm all lost) I came in here for a special offer
A guaranteed personality
I'm all lost in the supermarket
I can no longer shop happily
I came in here for a special offer
A guaranteed personality
I'm all lost
I'm all lost
I'm all lost
I'm all lost in the supermarket
I can no longer shop happily
I came in here for the special offer
A guaranteed personality


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;oTeUdJky9rY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTeUdJky9rY[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;YxPulya1bSE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxPulya1bSE[/video]


One of my all-time favourites!

* * *​


----------



## Mark Twain't

Love these guys

[video=youtube_share;yFo_UwIodig]https://youtu.be/yFo_UwIodig[/video]​


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;ZFdcSRXU2ro]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFdcSRXU2ro[/video]​


----------



## Bloggsworth

Parchman Farm _by_ Mose Allison:

[video]https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&amp;rct=j&amp;q=&amp;esrc=s&amp;source=web&amp;cd=&amp;cad=rja&amp;ua  ct=8&amp;ved=2ahUKEwisnam24pzwAhUT_rsIHftsCJwQ3ywwAHoE  CAYQAg&amp;url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3  Fv%3DRCpbWLjlrdU&amp;usg=AOvVaw044Dap107uXsotx9Ctt3TC[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 64995

[video=youtube;n3ZmnYfHNqQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3ZmnYfHNqQ[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

Bloggsworth said:


> Parchman Farm _by_ Mose Allison:
> 
> [video]https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&amp;rct=j&amp;q=&amp;esrc=s&amp;source=web&amp;cd=&amp;cad=rja&amp;ua  ct=8&amp;ved=2ahUKEwisnam24pzwAhUT_rsIHftsCJwQ3ywwAHoE  CAYQAg&amp;url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3  Fv%3DRCpbWLjlrdU&amp;usg=AOvVaw044Dap107uXsotx9Ctt3TC[/video]



This is the message that came up when I tried the above link: 



 The page you were on is trying to send you to an invalid URL.

I wonder what went wrong!


----------



## Aquarius

[video=youtube;H8Gbk4i41_M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8Gbk4i41_M [/video]​


----------



## Mark Twain't

This morning, when making breakfast, I said 'Alexa, play Tom Petty'. This was the 1st song played and it's one of my favourites.

An immense talent, taken way too soon.

[video=youtube_share;s5BJXwNeKsQ]https://youtu.be/s5BJXwNeKsQ[/video]​


----------



## bdcharles

Heard this the other night on Radio 1 and fell in love a little with it 
[video=youtube;yhQVoLpG30U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhQVoLpG30U[/video]


----------



## Mark Twain't




----------



## TuesdayEve

Dan Navarro, ‘Compass Point’


----------



## Aquarius

​​Some Day I'll Fly Away!​​And I also will, to the world of light.​​* * *​


----------



## bdcharles

Got this song in my head ... such a tune, esp when he belts that high note at 2:48 ...


----------



## Foxee




----------



## bdcharles

Feeling the high male vocals tonight - when 4:55 hits, that's it, I have to leave the room, it's too much.


----------



## Matchu

Couldn't resist the bait.  This would be '85.  I, of course, being the first individual in Kingston-upon-Thames to purchase the first album.  Hatful of Hollow was always my favourite of God's albums, tho' we were properly excited about this new one, probably the peak of teenagering.  _Breakfast Club _years, all that crap, prisoner of the girls in charge.


----------



## bdcharles

Matchu said:


> Couldn't resist the bait.  This would be '85.  I, of course, being the first individual in Kingston-upon-Thames to purchase the first album.  Hatful of Hollow was always my favourite of God's albums, tho' we were properly excited about this new one, probably the peak of teenagering.  _Breakfast Club _years, all that crap, prisoner of the girls in charge.


I was watching a load of interviews with Morrissey the other day ... I just couldn't seem to stop ...


----------



## indianroads

I like many genres of music. This is one of my favorite songs.


----------



## bdcharles

Kind of fascinated by this recording:


----------



## ritudimrinautiyal

Songwriters: John Lennon / Paul McCartney
Norwegian Wood (This Bird Has Flown) 


I once had a girl
Or should I say she once had me
She showed me her room
Isn't it good Norwegian wood?
She asked me to stay
And she told me to sit anywhere
So I looked around
And I noticed there wasn't a chair
I sat on a rug biding my time
Drinking her wine
We talked until two and then she said
"It's time for bed"
She told me she worked
In the morning and started to laugh
I told her I didn't
And crawled off to sleep in the bath
And when I awoke I was alone
This bird had flown
So I lit a fire
Isn't it good Norwegian wood?


----------



## ritudimrinautiyal

Delete


----------



## Theglasshouse




----------



## Darkkin




----------



## Darkkin

This is one of those songs I play on repeat...not sure why, but I do.


----------



## Darkkin

This is in my top ten listens...


----------



## Darkkin

Top three...of my top plays.


----------



## Mark Twain't




----------



## Matchu

kitchen disco classic @ 2am


----------



## Matchu

ritudimrinautiyal said:


> Songwriters: John Lennon / Paul McCartney
> Norwegian Wood (This Bird Has Flown)
> 
> 
> I once had a girl
> Or should I say she once had me
> She showed me her room
> Isn't it good Norwegian wood?
> She asked me to stay
> And she told me to sit anywhere
> So I looked around
> And I noticed there wasn't a chair
> I sat on a rug biding my time
> Drinking her wine
> We talked until two and then she said
> "It's time for bed"
> She told me she worked
> In the morning and started to laugh
> I told her I didn't
> And crawled off to sleep in the bath
> And when I awoke I was alone
> This bird had flown
> So I lit a fire
> Isn't it good Norwegian wood?


 I find Norwegian Wood a little twee, sickly, or drippy tho’ I can happily sit through Abbey Road, though it’s not Abbey Road, is it? Umm.


----------



## Matchu

Bedroom banger from the Dark Ages.  Requires slack jaw, volume...catatonic state...achievable - requires 600 replays.


----------



## ritudimrinautiyal

Matchu said:


> I find Norwegian Wood a little twee, sickly, or drippy tho’ I can happily sit through Abbey Road, though it’s not Abbey Road, is it? Umm.


Well buddy can't ask why, people may have different tastes. What about Tambourine Man by Bob Dylan? Or  She's always a woman to me by Billy Joel Or Country roads take me home by John Denver Or Georgy Girl by band seekers?


----------



## Mark Twain't

ritudimrinautiyal said:


> Well buddy can't ask why, people may have different tastes. What about Tambourine Man by Bob Dylan? Or  She's always a woman to me by Billy Joel Or Country roads take me home by John Denver Or Georgy Girl by band seekers?


All classics


----------



## ritudimrinautiyal

Matchu said:


> I find Norwegian Wood a little twee, sickly, or drippy tho’ I can happily sit through Abbey Road, though it’s not Abbey Road, is it? Umm.


It is Abbey Road.


----------



## Matchu

I like ‘Hey Mr Tambourine Man’ on the old b&w clip at the folk festival - where the announcer says something like ‘an here’s a new young fella, appreciation please for Bob Diddly!’ Or similar, on YouTube, very moving.

I associate Billy Joel with childhood trauma of ‘Uptown Girl...!’ Euch.

John Denver - with Fat Mamma Cass - Leaving on a Jet Plane (live) is fun...

The Seekers, don’t really appreciate them.  More nominations please


----------



## Matchu

I suppose it’s all that memory of going around a woman’s house when you’re 19 years old and ‘talking all night’ about art or something terrible, and then thinking about it for twenty-eight years, and how you should have taken her into your arms after the first hour of talking about art.  It annoys me in the song - I should have been a proper gunslinger y’know?  Knock on the door and fight all the women away with my briefcase and get down to business.  Business business not business.  That’s what Mick Jagger would have done.  Don’t like him.


----------



## ritudimrinautiyal

Matchu said:


> I like ‘Hey Mr Tambourine Man’ on the old b&w clip at the folk festival - where the announcer says something like ‘an here’s a new young fella, appreciation please for Bob Diddly!’ Or similar, on YouTube, very moving.
> 
> I associate Billy Joel with childhood trauma of ‘Uptown Girl...!’ Euch.
> 
> John Denver - with Fat Mamma Cass - Leaving on a Jet Plane (live) is fun...
> 
> The Seekers, don’t really appreciate them.  More nominations please


Close to you by Carpenters, little boxes by Malvinda Reynolds


----------



## ritudimrinautiyal

Matchu said:


> I suppose it’s all that memory of going around a woman’s house when you’re 19 years old and ‘talking all night’ about art or something terrible, and then thinking about it for twenty-eight years, and how you should have taken her into your arms after the first hour of talking about art.  It annoys me in the song - I should have been a proper gunslinger y’know?  Knock on the door and fight all the women away with my briefcase and get down to business.  Business business not business.  That’s what Mick Jagger would have done.  Don’t like him.


I agree. But I am a woman so I can share only my tastes, can't help it.


----------



## ritudimrinautiyal

Matchu said:


> I suppose it’s all that memory of going around a woman’s house when you’re 19 years old and ‘talking all night’ about art or something terrible, and then thinking about it for twenty-eight years, and how you should have taken her into your arms after the first hour of talking about art.  It annoys me in the song - I should have been a proper gunslinger y’know?  Knock on the door and fight all the women away with my briefcase and get down to business.  Business business not business.  That’s what Mick Jagger would have done.  Don’t like him.


Leaving on a jet plane is one of my favorite


----------



## Mark Twain't

My favourite musical


----------



## Aquarius

​


----------



## indianroads

I like this band.


----------



## Matchu

On it...


----------



## Aquarius

​


----------



## Aquarius

Sorry, didn't mean to pick up the link for the video you already posted. Thought it was for Simon & Garfunkel's 'Sound Of Silence'. Doesn't seem to have worked. 

Apologies!


----------



## Aquarius

​


----------



## ritudimrinautiyal




----------



## Matchu

I see myself producing the updated version.  Dancer enquiries to usual address, thank you


----------



## Aquarius

​


----------



## Aquarius

​


----------



## indianroads

An apt song for writers.


----------



## Aquarius

​


----------



## Turnbull




----------



## Deleted member 64995




----------



## Aquarius

​


----------



## ritudimrinautiyal

Aquarius said:


> ​


I learned this in my school. I still love  to sing this. In fact it's translated version in Hindi (my native language) is equally melodious.... not exactly translated but the same thought and meaning is conveyed. 

Thanks a lot for sharing it here. 

Ritu


----------



## Mark Twain't




----------



## Deleted member 64995




----------



## Aquarius

For an excursion with a difference that's been vastly expanded since I last looked at it,
please follow the link below:

http://www.airpano.ru/files/Niagara-Falls-USA-Canada/2-3-2

*  *  *​


----------



## Aquarius

https://www.airpano.com/embed.php?3D=Niagara-Falls-USA-Canada​


----------



## indianroads

For today, this is my mood.


----------



## Taylor

Can't watch this without getting goosebumps.  Notice the facial expressions.  Gets me every time.


----------



## indianroads

Watch this without tapping your feet.


----------



## Deleted member 64995




----------



## indianroads

From my era.


----------



## Mark Twain't

indianroads said:


> From my era.


I was 3!


----------



## indianroads

Mark Twain't said:


> I was 3!


My generation had the best music. I saw Jefferson Airplane perform at the Fillmore Auditorium. Bob Dylan was our neighbor for a short time. I saw Jimmy Hendrix perform, and met Janis Joplin, and saw her perform at the Matrix club in the Haight-Ashbury with her band Big Brother and the Holding Company. I also knew some of the Merry Pranksters, and met Ken Kesey.


----------



## PiP

One of my first records I bought LoL

Led Zeppelin - Whole Lotta Love​My tastes have changed a bit since then LoL
It sounded amazing when I played it on my parents stero system.


----------



## indianroads

PiP said:


> One of my first records I bought LoL
> 
> Led Zeppelin - Whole Lotta Love​My tastes have changed a bit since then LoL


My wife *LOVES* Robert Plant. A few years ago we went up to Red Rocks Amphitheater near Denver and saw him perform live. He put on a great show.


----------



## PiP

indianroads said:


> My wife *LOVES* Robert Plant. A few years ago we went up to Red Rocks Amphitheater near Denver and saw him perform live. He put on a great show.


She has good taste. I had a crush on him when I was a teenager and had a big poster of him on my bedroom wall. SO SEXY


----------



## indianroads

PiP said:


> She has good taste. I had a crush when I was a teenager on him a big poster of him on my bedroom wall. SO SEXY


I tease her often about his meaningful lyrics.  'Oh, oh, oh, baby, baby,' wow, that really changes your point of view.


----------



## indianroads

Zeppelin's best song IMO.


----------



## Darkkin

The movie, we never speak of.  The score, this piece in particular is a firm favourite.


----------



## Darkkin




----------



## Mark Twain't

indianroads said:


> *My generation had the best music*. I saw Jefferson Airplane perform at the Fillmore Auditorium. Bob Dylan was our neighbor for a short time. I saw Jimmy Hendrix perform, and met Janis Joplin, and saw her perform at the Matrix club in the Haight-Ashbury with her band Big Brother and the Holding Company. I also knew some of the Merry Pranksters, and met Ken Kesey.


I'm inclined to agree. My age should tell you that the 80s was my era but it was my least favourite decade.

I often say 'Alexa, play some 60s music' and I'm rather fond of The Beatles.


----------



## Mark Twain't

Darkkin said:


>



I do like Hanz Zimmer, his Gladiator score was epic as well as that of Spirit.


----------



## Darkkin




----------



## Darkkin




----------



## Darkkin

Mark Twain't said:


> I do like Hanz Zimmer, his Gladiator score was epic as well as that of Spirit.



Spirit was one of the more underappreciated films/scores to come out of Dreamworks studios.  Another truly stunning one is Prince of Egypt.


----------



## Matchu

I like this one because it is evocative of the 1960s jazz clubs I never visited.  Dad stories of wearing slick suits and fighting the teddy boy underlife.


----------



## Mark Twain't

Darkkin said:


> Spirit was one of the more underappreciated films/scores to come out of Dreamworks studios.  Another truly stunning one is Prince of Egypt.


I wonder if Spirit being animated had an effect.


----------



## Darkkin

Mark Twain't said:


> I wonder if Spirit being animated had an effect.




Probably.  The fact that it was a traditional animated film so stunningly paired with an epic score really increased the impact.  It was among the last of the Little Mermaid/Beauty and the Beast type films.  CGI was taking over.  Anywho, back on topic. 

This came out about the same time I got my cardiac diagnosis, so it kinda became my mad at the world theme.  And one of my absolute favourite groups.


----------



## indianroads

More from my time.


----------



## Mark Twain't




----------



## Matchu

Top secret Bon Scott wormhole of the last few days.


----------



## indianroads

I've always liked Thunderstruck


----------



## Darkkin




----------



## Darkkin




----------



## Matchu

I didn’t enjoy that Baba O’Riley Who album.  Prefer the era before - including this almost illegal video clip (in this day & age yada yada)


----------



## Mark Twain't

indianroads said:


> I've always liked Thunderstruck


Love Thunderstruck. How about these?


----------



## Deleted member 64995




----------



## Aquarius

​​


----------



## TuesdayEve

Love David Garrett too!

How about Jean Luc Ponty
‘The Art of Happiness’


----------



## Joker




----------



## indianroads

One of my favorite musical groups -


----------



## Matchu

Classic sectarian - a hall surround of green - filmed in Coventry  ummm, sense parallels.


----------



## Matchu

Plus tribute hippy sludge for my baby boy


----------



## indianroads

My wife was born in Utrecht, Netherlands - everything in Holland is lowlands.


----------



## Matchu

I was Alffen on the Rhine 74-76, love to the Netherlands


----------



## Matchu

German, but Dutch enough.


----------



## Joker

indianroads said:


> One of my favorite musical groups -



Sounds like a song I'd find in Fallout: New Vegas


----------



## Joker




----------



## indianroads

Great song.


----------



## KeganThompson

Florence and the machine swimming
Good motivator and helps me get inspired


Your songs remind me of swimming
Which I forgot when I started to sink
Drank further away from the shore
And deeper into the drink
Sat on the bottom of the ocean,
A stern and stubborn rock
'Cause your songs remind me of swimming,
But somehow I forgot
I was sinking, but now I'm sunk
And I was drinking, and now I'm drunk
Your songs remind me of swimming
But somehow I forgot
I tried to remember the chorus
I can't remember the verse
Cause that song that sent me swimming
Is now the life jacket that burst
Rotting like a wreck on the ocean floor
Sinking like a siren that can't swim anymore
Your songs remind me of swimming
But I can't swim any more
Pull me out the water, cold and blue
I open my eyes and I see that it's you
So I dive straight back in the ocean
So I dive straight back in the ocean
Take a deep breath, suck the water in my chest
Take a deep breath, suck the water in my chest
And cross my fingers, and hope for the best
Then all of a sudden, I heard a note
It started in my chest and ended in my throat
Then I realized, then I realized, then I realized
I was swimming, yes, I was swimming
And now I'm swimming, yes, I am swimming
Your songs remind me of swimming
Which I forgot when I started to sink
Your songs remind me of swimming
Which I forgot when I started to sink
Oh, your songs remind me of swimming
Which I forgot when I started
Your songs remind me of swimming
Which I forgot when I started to sink


----------



## KeganThompson

KeganThompson said:


> Florence and the machine swimming
> Good motivator and helps me get inspired
> 
> 
> Your songs remind me of swimming
> Which I forgot when I started to sink
> Drank further away from the shore
> And deeper into the drink
> Sat on the bottom of the ocean,
> A stern and stubborn rock
> 'Cause your songs remind me of swimming,
> But somehow I forgot
> I was sinking, but now I'm sunk
> And I was drinking, and now I'm drunk
> Your songs remind me of swimming
> But somehow I forgot
> I tried to remember the chorus
> I can't remember the verse
> Cause that song that sent me swimming
> Is now the life jacket that burst
> Rotting like a wreck on the ocean floor
> Sinking like a siren that can't swim anymore
> Your songs remind me of swimming
> But I can't swim any more
> Pull me out the water, cold and blue
> I open my eyes and I see that it's you
> So I dive straight back in the ocean
> So I dive straight back in the ocean
> Take a deep breath, suck the water in my chest
> Take a deep breath, suck the water in my chest
> And cross my fingers, and hope for the best
> Then all of a sudden, I heard a note
> It started in my chest and ended in my throat
> Then I realized, then I realized, then I realized
> I was swimming, yes, I was swimming
> And now I'm swimming, yes, I am swimming
> Your songs remind me of swimming
> Which I forgot when I started to sink
> Your songs remind me of swimming
> Which I forgot when I started to sink
> Oh, your songs remind me of swimming
> Which I forgot when I started
> Your songs remind me of swimming
> Which I forgot when I started to sink





			https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=%23&ved=2ahUKEwiRqb20p5zxAhWBK80KHfJGBk8Q8DUwAnoECAQQAw&usg=AOvVaw0VTJzWxrN8ZFOD4xbU2nov


----------



## Aquarius

Matchu said:


> German, but Dutch enough.



Oh goodness, gracious me! That song takes me back a long, long time ago. Thank you for sharing it with us here.


----------



## Aquarius

​


----------



## indianroads

This is nice.


----------



## TuesdayEve

If Everyone Cared
by Nickelback


----------



## ritudimrinautiyal




----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker




----------



## ritudimrinautiyal

]


----------



## Joker




----------



## TuesdayEve

Every Breaking Wave

by U2


----------



## Aquarius

​


----------



## Aquarius

ttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hr64MxYpgk&list=RDMM&index=7​


----------



## Aquarius

https://www.youtube.com/embed/6J6ElrZzCZg?rel=0​


----------



## TuesdayEve

Ear worming  ‘Dancing in the Dark’

by Bruce Springsteen


----------

